# [AL] Albania | road infrastructure • Rrugët dhe Autoudhat shqiptare



## snupix

AKing said:


> It seems arabic = Al Bania?


I highly doubt that...

Interesting that Albania uses the same font and design as the Italian signage.


----------



## x-type

Chris1491 said:


> It's different than other Slavonian languagues like Croatian, Czech or Russian.


let me learn you one thing: languages are SLAVIC, not Slavonian. Slavonian is something that comes from croatian province Slavonia. but Russians, Croats, Serbs, Czechs, Slovaks etc. are Slavs (not slaves ) and we have adjective "slavic" form that


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Okay thanks. I wasn't sure about it already. We say "Slavisch" in Dutch.


----------



## keber

Chris1491 said:


> Okay thanks. I wasn't sure about it already. We say "Slavisch" in Dutch.


And Albanian language is not Slavic.
It has roots with Irish language.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

AKing said:


> It seems arabic = Al Bania?


Study the language of the old Rome, than it will not seem anymore arabic.hno: 

Al Bino
Al Ps
Al Abama
St. Al Ban
Al Bany
^^


----------



## Foolish Farmer

snupix said:


> Interesting that Albania uses the same font and design as the Italian signage.


That's because Italy is the biggest investor in Albania.

Albania









Italy


----------



## ChrisZwolle

does autostop means what it sounds like? (No stopping allowed).


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Chris1491 said:


> does autostop means what it sounds like? (No stopping allowed).


You've got it.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

*Tepelenë - Gjirokastër*


----------



## radi6404

wil it also look like the previous motorways or will it look better?


----------



## Giorgio

Re: Gjirokastër-Tepelenë

It looks VERY narrow and small...is it a real motorway?


----------



## Foolish Farmer

[Gioяgos];14124679 said:


> Re: Gjirokastër-Tepelenë
> 
> It looks VERY narrow and small...is it a real motorway?


Look at the two trucks (last picture) how much space they have both beside. I was driving the car, which dashboard you can see, and i garant you that it will be a real motorway.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

*Durrës - Prishtinë*










The longest tunnel of this motorway (5,6 km)









Start of the construction (nearby Kalimash) - September 2006



























Few weeks ago (between Kukës and Morinë)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I included this thread in the index finder.

I think Albania is the 3rd last country to get motorways in Europe? (except Moldova, Iceland and ministates)


----------



## radi6404

Chris1491 said:


> I included this thread in the index finder.
> 
> I think Albania is the 3rd last country to get motorways in Europe? (except Moldova, Iceland and ministates)


And also Montenegro


----------



## Foolish Farmer

radi6404 said:


> And also Montenegro


As far as i know Montenegro is going to build two motorways.


----------



## Verso

x-type said:


> let me learn you one thing: languages are SLAVIC, not Slavonian. Slavonian is something that comes from croatian province Slavonia. but Russians, Croats, Serbs, Czechs, Slovaks etc. are Slavs (not slaves ) and we have adjective "slavic" form that


Slavonian is another word for Slavic, but I avoid it exactly b/c of Slavonia.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Foolish Farmer said:


> As far as i know Montenegro is going to build two motorways.


Yeah, at least the Ionian corridor, and they build some motor roads with a very modern tunnel.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

*SH2 Tiranë-Durrës*


----------



## Verso

Chris1491 said:


> Yeah, at least the Ionian corridor, and *they* build some motor roads with a very modern tunnel.


Slovenians actually.


----------



## x-type

Foolish Farmer said:


> Look at the two trucks (last picture) how much space they have both beside. I was driving the car, which dashboard you can see, and i garant you that it will be a real motorway.


European standard is 3,75 m wide driving lanes on motorways. those are definitely not 3,75. it looks like 3,30, max 3,50


----------



## Foolish Farmer

x-type said:


> European standard is 3,75 m wide driving lanes on motorways. those are definitely not 3,75. it looks like 3,30, max 3,50


Are the driving lanes of this motorway 3,75 m or not?










However, it will be a motorway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

x-type said:


> European standard is 3,75 m wide driving lanes on motorways. those are definitely not 3,75. it looks like 3,30, max 3,50


Most Dutch motorways aren't up to European standards either than. 
Dutch standards are 3,5m width, but most are 3,25m


----------



## snupix

Chris1491 said:


> does autostop means what it sounds like? (No stopping allowed).


No, it means hitchhiking.


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Billpa said:


> Speaking of...
> 
> how do we, in English, get ALBANIA from SHQIPTARE?!? :nuts:


Albania gets its name from Dr. Alban:






Another theory is that it's from the Illyrian tribe Albanoi. Scotland and an area in the Caucasus (Dagestan/Azerbaijan) have also been known as Albania. Caucasian Albania lay next to Caucasian Iberia. Just FYI.


----------



## RKC

countries can have their own standards, little bit different from european ones.
its still fundamentally a motorway, even if the hard shoulder is 10 cms narrower, or something like that.
like when i cross from hungary to austria lanes feel a lot narrower (i'm not sure though )
good to see albania progressing so fast, my latest europe roadmap is about 1.5 years old and on that there's hardly any major roads at all, let alone motorways...


----------



## x-type

Chris1491 said:


> Most Dutch motorways aren't up to European standards either than.
> Dutch standards are 3,5m width, but most are 3,25m


really? i didn't know that. i know that here in Croatia fast roads are 3,50 and on paper difference isn't that much, but in reality it is really obvious! i'd give 3.50 for this one asked for


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Chris1491 said:


> Most Dutch motorways aren't up to European standards either than.
> Dutch standards are 3,5m width, but most are 3,25m


Thanks for confirming that. I thought that the Dutch motorway lanes were a little skinnier than normal.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You can see the difference obvious on National roads. Here they're mostly 3m wide, but in Germany 3,75 - 4m. That's because since the beginning of motorway construction, they never really developed the national roads as an alternative for motorways. So all roads are packed.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

*Durrës - Prishtinë Motorway* (between Kukës & Morinë)


----------



## radi6404

MaxxPower said:


> Albania gets its name from Dr. Alban:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another theory is that it's from the Illyrian tribe Albanoi. Scotland and an area in the Caucasus (Dagestan/Azerbaijan) have also been known as Albania. Caucasian Albania lay next to Caucasian Iberia. Just FYI.


This video is extremly funny, i laughed my ass off. and you look good on the avater, i hope it´s you but i don´t think, anyway the woman on the EU pic looks good.

Oh shit, i didn´t see that it is not hair but a headscarf.


----------



## Verso

radi6404 said:


> This video is extremly funny, i laughed my ass off. and you look good on the avater, i hope it´s you but i don´t think, anyway the woman on the EU pic looks good.
> 
> Oh shit, i didn´t see that it is not hair but a headscarf.


OMG, radi! :rofl: Isn't this virgin Mary? If the scarf was her hair, she'd look like Cher. :laugh:


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Thank you guys for pumping this thread of with OT.


----------



## 7t

AKing said:


> It seems arabic = Al Bania?


Yep, just like Germany, the latin version Alemania acctually derives from Al Emania:lol:


----------



## 7t

Verso said:


> No, I asked why TIRANE was written with*out* dots above the "E".


Because maybe he doesnt have the letter *ë* in his keyboard


----------



## 7t

CHIsentinel said:


> Well, as an Albanian-American "Shqiperia" which is what Albanians call their country is derived from Shqi-Shqebonje, which is the symbol that is on the national flag (the two-headed eagle). That in turn is derived from the symbol worn by Gjorg Skenderbeg, the national hero of Albania who warded off invading Ottomans in the 1300's. Very quick history lesson


The correct word for the country would be *Shqipëria* which derives from the noun *shqiponjë (eagle)*
The ghegh version has been used in 2 different versions, *shkiponjë* or *shkabonjë* but the tosk version was finally accepted.
Letter Q is more common in tosk and hardly ever used in the old gheg although to my big surprise in Kosovo they use it quite often as a substitute to letter Ç.


----------



## Verso

7t said:


> Because maybe he doesnt have the letter *ë* in his keyboard


On traffic signs.


----------



## 7t

Most probably they used italian font which doesnt have the letter *ë*


----------



## radi6404

Oh my god, i watched the Doctor Alban video again, it is so fucking funny, i used to listen to his music when i was 4/5 years old.


----------



## NullVier

Is the signing based on the Italian system?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Jep, we say Bosnië en Herzegovina (en = and).


----------



## mirza-sm

^^ cool,and how do u pronounce it? : )


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Bosnie-e. 

We say that ie-e to a lot of words; Belgium - België, Kyrgyzstan -> Kirgizië, Georgia -> Georgië, Italy -> Italië, Slovenia -> Slovenië, Serbia -> Servië, Macedonia -> Macedonië, Romania -> Roemenië, Moldova -> Moldavië, Croatia -> Kroatië, Mongolia -> Mongolië

Countries ending in English with Y become -ije. Hungary - Hongarije, Turkey - Turkije, but Slovakia becomes Slowakije.


----------



## mirza-sm

^^ ooooooh  okay,thanks for the explanation kay:


----------



## Foolish Farmer

*Tiranë-Elbasan Motorway*










Qeveria ka miratuar koncesionin e parë për ndërtimin e rrugëve. Projekti i inxhinierit Xhevair Ngjeqari, i njohur si autostrada fushore, panoramike dhe pa tunele që do të lidhë Tiranën me Elbasanin ka marrë dje bekimin e Këshillit Kombëtar të Rregullimit të Territorit të Republikës së Shqipërisë. Në këtë mbledhje është miratuar projektideja e përgjithshme e studimit për autostradën Tiranë-Elbasan (Vaqar –Papër). Kryeministri e cilësoi këtë projekt si mjaft pozitiv, ndërsa theksoi se do të merren të gjitha masat për harmonizimin e hapave që duhen ndërmarrë për konkretizimin e kësaj rruge. Ai theksoi se ligji i partneritetit do të amendohet, me qëllim që t`u jepet mundësi kompanive private të ndërhyjnë në konkretizimin e projekteve, të cilat shteti nuk ka mundësi t`i përballojë. Në këtë kontekst Kryeministri tha se në rast se kompania brenda një kohe të caktuar nuk siguron dot financimin do të ruhet autorësia e idesë apo projektit, por shtoi se as qeveria dhe as kompania nuk mund të kushtëzojnë me një kohë të pacaktuar projektin. Ai theksoi se ky do të jetë një nga amendimet kryesore që do t`i bëhen ligjit të partneritetit. 

*Projekti*
Ngjeqari në prezantimin e projektit ka deklaruar se gjatësia e autostradës do të jetë 36 kilometra dhe ndërtimi i saj do të kushtojë 40 milionë euro. Sipas tij, janë katër kompani të cilat do të ndjekin punimet. Kompania koncesionare "Be-Alba-Konstruksion" ka nënshkruar akt-marrëveshjen me Ministrinë e Punëve Publike, Transporteve dhe Telekomunikacionit, për ndërtimin me koncesion të autostradës, Tiranë-Elbasan. Në këtë projekt është parashikuar të ndërtohet rruga me katër korsi dhe me një gjatësi prej 36 kilometrash. Sipas presidentit të kompanisë koncesionare, Xhevahir Ngjeqari, kërkesat deri tani kanë qenë të shumta dhe nga kompani të huaja, por prioritet do të kenë investitorët vendas. Sipas projektit të kësaj autostrade, parashikohen të vendosen edhe 10-12 pika të furnizimit me karburant në çdo 7.2 kilometra në çdo anë të aksit. Këto qendra karburantesh do të jenë komplekse, të shoqëruara me shërbime të tjera sociale apo ambulante. "Përveç këtyre, nuk do të ketë vepra arti të tjera si mbikalime apo tunele, siç mund të projektohen për autostrada të tjera", thuhet në projekt. Gjatësia e këtij aksi parashikohet të përshkohet brenda 30 minutave, duke u kursyer rreth 1 orë kohë mjeteve për çdo kalim. Autostrada Tiranë-Elbasan ka piketuar se kush do jenë zonat që do të preken prej saj. Ajo kalon në zonën e Vaqarrit, në Arbanë, vijon në zonën e Baldushkut e deri në zonën e Papërsollakut. Sipas Ngjeqarit, këto janë zonat për të cilat po punohet për piketim. 

*Taksat *
Taksat që duhen paguar nga udhëtarët për të kaluar në autostradën Tiranë-Elbasan janë: 1,5 dollarë për veturat, 5 dollarë për mjetet 10-tonëshe, 8 dollarë për mjetet 20-tonëshe dhe 10 dollarë për mjetet 30-tonëshe. 


*Përmasat*
1. Gjatësia e rrugës Vaqarr-Papër: 35,2-35,8 kilometra
2. Gjatësia e degëzimeve: 5 kilometra 
3. Gjatësia e kuptimit ekonomik: 36-41 kilometra 
4. Gjatësia e rrugës: 20 metra (katër korsi)
5. Pjerrësia maksimale e trasesë: 34 kilometra 02-2-4 për qind 
6. Pjerrësia maksimale e trasesë: 7 kilometra 4-4,8 për qind 
7. Rrezja e kthesave minimale: mbi 160 metër 
8. Shpejtësia e lëvizjes: 120 kilometër në orë 
9. Aftësia e qarkullimit minimal: 385 mjete në orë 
10. Aftësia e qarkullimit normal: 11280 mjete në ditë 

*Kategoria ndërtimore *
1. Vlera e ndërtimit: 40 milionë Euro 
2. Vlera e ndërtimit për një kilometër: rreth 1 milion dollar për kilometër 
3. Vepra arti të veçanta e tunele nuk ka 
4. Koha e ndërtimit: 18 muaj 
5. Ndërtohet një urë mbi lumin Erzen 
6. Vepra arti tombino në hapësirë 6 metër 
7. Materiali gjendet në vend 
8. Intensiteti i pritshëm në 3-vjeçarin 6000 mjete në 24 orë 
9. Në vitin 2015-10000 mjete 
10. Probleme gjeologjike nuk ka 
11. Shpronësimet janë minimale 
12. Segmenti është PJESË E KORRIDORIT TETË
13. Zëvendëson rrugën e vështirë të Qafës së Kërrabës. Kukës 1 orë rrugë për çdo kalim mjeti 
14. Shkurton 60 kilometër rrugë për automjetet mbi 5 ton 
15. Trasja kalon në një zonë rurale të zhvilluar. Është rrugë panoramike
16. Ndikon në rritjen e nivelit ekonomiko-shoqëror të zonës rurale 
17. Trasja kalon në një zonë të gjelbëruar dhe zhvillon turizmin e gjelbër 
18. Kostoja e ndërtimit është në kufij minimal për njësi 
19. Pengesa ndërtimore nuk ka 
20. Ndërtimet realizohen pa penguar aktivitetin e përditshëm të zonës 
21. Ndikon në punësimin e dy qarqeve 
22. Probleme anësore të mjedisit nuk ka 
23. Në analizat e përfitimit ekonomik janë marrë në llogaritje vetëm 2000 vetura dhe furgona, ndërsa mjetet e rënda janë në llogaritje 500. Në llogaritjen e vetëshlyerjes së ndërtimit nuk është marrë intensiteti perspektiv i qarkullimit. 

_E Merkure, 15 Gusht 2007_

Summary:

The construction of the 38 km and 40 Million € Motorway between Tirana and Elbasan will start soon.


----------



## wyqtor

^^ As far as I know, Albanian is not a major language of the world. This is an international forum, so please provide a translation, or at least a summary, of this long text which has very little or no meaning for the most of us.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Thats a mighty fine price tag. €1 million per kilometre!


----------



## RawLee

KIWIKAAS said:


> Thats a mighty fine price tag. €1 million per kilometre!


1 million dollar/km is cheap IMO. average here is 10millionUSD/km.


----------



## AUchamps

Hey Albania, what's the word on any new Motorways in the region? Specifically in Kosovo?


----------



## 7t

There are a few highways under construction in Albania, mainly in the south. The biggest one is Durrës - Morinë segment linking our largest port city with Kosovo. It's expected to be complete sometime around 2009. Total length of the motorway is 170 km and it's expected to cost around 450 million euros.
The 4 lane motorway includes a 5.65 km tunnel and 35 bridges/viaducts. The project is separated into 5 segments.


----------



## AUchamps

7t said:


> There are a few highways under construction in Albania, mainly in the south. The biggest one is Durrës - Morinë segment linking our largest port city with Kosovo. It's expected to be complete sometime around 2009. Total length of the motorway is 170 km and it's expected to cost around 450 million euros.
> The 4 lane motorway includes a 5.65 km tunnel and 35 bridges/viaducts. The project is separated into 5 segments.


And will that be free or tolled?


----------



## 7t

wyqtor said:


> ^^ As far as I know, Albanian is not a major language of the world. This is an international forum, so please provide a translation, or at least a summary, of this long text which has very little or no meaning for the most of us.


The article mentions the government approval of a new motorway expected to start soon in the Tirana - Elbasan segment. Its estimated length is 38 km and the motorway will have 4 lanes and tolls including 12 gas stations.
The company investing in the project has a 20 year concession deal with the government.


----------



## 7t

AUchamps said:


> And will that be free or tolled?


Up until the border it will be a free of charge motorway


----------



## AUchamps

7t said:


> Up until the border it will be a free of charge motorway


Albania is a great nation, and one that we in the USA appreciate and support as much as the people there seem to be in support of us. What is the state of the nation as a whole right now?


----------



## 7t

Thanks. 
The US is a great friend and not only because of Kosovo. Even the Bush visit wasnt so much towards Bush as an individual but as to what he represented. I grew up here in the States and watching that on tv was very exciting for sure.
Albanians are deffinitely one of the most (if not the most) pro-american nation in the world.:cheers: 

As for the current situation, it has been very calm these past 10 years. The only issue remains the Kosovo Status but that doesnt affect Albania all that much although we hope things will turn out peacefully.


----------



## AUchamps

7t said:


> Thanks.
> The US is a great friend and not only because of Kosovo. Even the Bush visit wasnt so much towards Bush as an individual but as to what he represented. I grew up here in the States and watching that on tv was very exciting for sure.
> Albanians are deffinitely one of the most (if not the most) pro-american nation in the world.:cheers:
> 
> As for the current situation, it has been very calm these past 10 years. The only issue remains the Kosovo Status but that doesnt affect Albania all that much although we hope things will turn out peacefully.


You guys are definitely a nation that has a lot to offer to the rest of the EU and the world. I know that tourism is just one industry that I count on picking up(if it hasn't already). I certainly hope that other nations in the region follow your lead and succeed.


----------



## wyqtor

^^ Definitely. By the way, what are the news on Albania - EU relations? I hope it will join soon, together with the Ex-Yu countries.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

AUchamps said:


> Albania is a great nation, and one that we in the USA appreciate and support as much as the people there seem to be in support of us. What is the state of the nation as a whole right now?





AUchamps said:


> You guys are definitely a nation that has a lot to offer to the rest of the EU and the world. I know that tourism is just one industry that I count on picking up(if it hasn't already). I certainly hope that other nations in the region follow your lead and succeed.?


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

No offence, but I think you have seen one too many George W speaches.


----------



## AUchamps

KIWIKAAS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> No offence, but I think you have seen one too many George W speaches.


Oh come on, Albania has been a friend to the USA during the eras of Clinton and Bush. It's not the leader as much as it is the nation, they just happen to like the names of our leaders too. I heard somewhere that the names Bill and Hillary are relatively popular names for babies and that's fine by me. No matter who the president is, we'll be there for Albania and hope to see your nation rise in the EU.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^
Looking at the EU's record in the Balkan conflicts it does'nt surprise me at all that Albanians would hold the US in higher regard.
I don't question your good intentions with those posts.

And it is very interesting to see the developments in Albania.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

...but the landscape looks beautiful


----------



## 7t

It's pretty pathetic how a serbian troll would come in this thread related to highways and post photos of obscure roads in the countryhno:
Instead of giving whatever objective opinion, he has to post selective photos to demonstrate that all roads in Albania look like that.

There you have a typical backward minded person from the Balkans that has nothing but hate and animosity towards other people from the region.
He's a perfect example why the Balkans are like they are today.hno:


----------



## BanLuka

r u ashamed or what?
it is not selective i have posted 1st page of the road photos in that thread, but if u r ashamed i understand. 
and it is main road connecting tirana and south albania. 
coz i have been in albania more less all the roads are like that.


----------



## 7t

You have been reported.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

7t said:


> It's pretty pathetic how a serbian troll would come in this thread related to highways and post photos of obscure roads in the countryhno:
> Instead of giving whatever objective opinion, he has to post selective photos to demonstrate that all roads in Albania look like that.
> 
> There you have a typical backward minded person from the Balkans that has nothing but hate and animosity towards other people from the region.
> He's a perfect example why the Balkans are like they are today.hno:


Trolling or not, I would'nt get too upset. There are plenty of pics on this thread showing everything from little country lanes to new motorways to proposed viaducts so I don't think peoples impressions will be too adversely effected by 1 post. I thought the pictures posted showed off Albania's countryside and landscapes very well. Makes me want to take a drive there.


----------



## BanLuka

7t said:


> You have been reported.


i don´t understand what is your problem u r really full of hatred.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

BanLuka said:


> i don´t understand what is your problem *u r *really full of hatred.


What kind of English did they teach at your school?


----------



## BanLuka

Chriszwolle said:


> What kind of English did they teach at your school?


british english, u have never seen ppl shorten it? 
i finde those pictures froma albania very interesting and i think it could and would be interesting for other memebers.


----------



## radi6404

7t said:


> It's pretty pathetic how a serbian troll would come in this thread related to highways and post photos of obscure roads in the countryhno:
> Instead of giving whatever objective opinion, he has to post selective photos to demonstrate that all roads in Albania look like that.
> 
> There you have a typical backward minded person from the Balkans that has nothing but hate and animosity towards other people from the region.
> He's a perfect example why the Balkans are like they are today.hno:


Who do you mean? Banluka just quoted some pics but didn´t write any comment or anything that says all the raods are like that.


----------



## Verso

Indeed looks like an attempt of discreditation D), but I still like the pics, b/c they show a highway (main road; I'm a highway, not just motorway fanatic). And I know it's not the main road for Greece (as that one goes through Gjirokastër), but being the main coastal road, it could be 1 m wider. Anyway, the nature makes for it. :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

BanLuka said:


> british english, u have never seen ppl shorten it?


Yeah, i doesn't look too smart to me if people do that.

looks like people have the IQ of an orange when it comes to writing in English breezah-language.

But okay, let's stay ontopic.


----------



## BanLuka

^^ well if u can understand it is nough for me. and thnx for the orange i like them


----------



## Verso

Hmm, I've also seen some better roads in that thread. Is it the same main road Sarandë - Tirana?


----------



## 7t

Verso said:


> Is it the same main road Sarandë - Tirana?


There's no such road.
You're probably referring to the Vlorë - Sarandë segment which cuts through Llogara Pass


----------



## 7t

A road that looked like this in 1989










Today looks like this










Something that looked like this










Today looks like this










That to me is great progress if we take into account out limited budget and political turmoil which ensued in the 90s


----------



## 7t

Verso said:


> Indeed looks like an attempt of discreditation D), but I still like the pics, b/c they show a highway (main road; I'm a highway, not just motorway fanatic). And I know it's not the main road for Greece (as that one goes through Gjirokastër), but being the main coastal road, it could be 1 m wider. Anyway, the nature makes for it. :cheers:


This is the main road which leads to Greece, Kakavijë - Gjirokastër segment.


----------



## 7t

Ministry of Transports anncounced its budget for 2008.
A total of $840 million will be used on Road Infrastructure next year. The money will be spent on the construction and rehabilitation of 290 km of National Roads.

This does not include foreign loans and concession projects funds.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

*Motorway Durrës-Prishtinë*


----------



## Rijeka

When the motorway between the Montenegrian border and Tirana will be completed? Are there any plans to continue further south, to Igoumenitsa? And by the way, what about Montenegro, is there any progress?


----------



## Kese

I have been to Albania, and I loved the country. Last summer I took the Hani Hoti crossing. Either there is a more advanced connection between Albania and Monte Negro, or this needs some serious face lifting on both sides, I mean in Montenegro, too. But then it means more tourists, so maybe you should leave it as it is. It is amazing how many policemen you have standing on the roads, guys. They tend to create considerable chaos even with the relatively few vehicles.


----------



## Verso

^^ Who's this lady? She looks just like some Slovenian lady (Benka Pulko), but I guess she'd have a Slovenian license plate, not British, or whatever this is.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

*SH 2 Tirane-Durres*

*Pics from the "Euro-Tour 2007" in Albania.*


----------



## Foolish Farmer

*SH 2 Tirane-Durres*

*Cleaning the SH2 (16.03.08)*


----------



## Foolish Farmer

> *Tehnoput to build motorway in Albania*
> 
> _*15. January 2008. | 08:48
> Vijesti *_
> *The company had signed a contract in Albania about building a 30-kilometre motorway section*
> 
> Podgorica-based Tehnoput is the first Montenegrin construction company to expand to a foreign market.
> General manager Sasa Acimic announced that the company had signed a contract in Albania about building a 30-kilometre motorway section. Also, they are preparing to start building motorways in Montenegro, as well.
> Aside from the Albanian project worth several million euros, Tehnoput has local contracts to deliver in 2008, worth close to EUR 15 million, overall.
> 
> Acimic said they plan to expand to residential developments, stone excavation and asphalt and concrete production.
> 
> limun.hr


wtf? Which motorway section are they talking about?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

30km. That's about the distance between Tirana and Durrës, maybe they renovate this road to full motorway standards?


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Chriszwolle said:


> 30km. That's about the distance between Tirana and Durrës, maybe they renovate this road to full motorway standards?


The distance of the SH2 between Tirane and Durres is about 40km.


----------



## Schweden

Just heard on the news that many people have died in Albania because of an explosion..


Anyway, Albania have good motorways!


----------



## Foolish Farmer

*SH 4 / Lushnje-Fier*

The half of the motorway is now openend for the traffic to handle, in the whole region, it better. The other half is, as you can see on the pictures, in bad condition and is currently under construction to get "updated" like the finished half of this motorway section. (Pay attention to the temporary yellow road-marks)


----------



## Foolish Farmer

*between Vlore and Sarande*


----------



## Foolish Farmer

I think the thread is big enough to create a small summary about all albanian motorways/highways.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Here is a speed-limit traffic sign.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

*
Vorë - Fushë Krujë - Milot - Lezhë - Shkodër - Han i Hotit - (MNE) = 121 km*









_*Vorë - Fushë Krujë*_









_*Fushë Krujë - Lezhë*_









_*Lezhë - Shkodër*_









_*Shkodër - Han i Hotit (under construction)*_








​


----------



## Verso

Interesting.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Verso ... still beeing a pain in the neck.


----------



## Verso

You made it yourself, eh?


----------



## Dardani6

durres tirane highway and the new overpass and exchange entering tirana.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Just for Verso!


----------



## bgplayer19

Very impressive for Albania !Keep up the good work


----------



## Timon91

How long does it take you to cross the border (with Greece, for example) by car?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there any border crossing with Greece at all?


----------



## 7t

In addition to the largest Skyscraper Complex in the Balkans currently under construction, Kosovo is soon expected to have its first major highway which starts construction this year.
The *Vërmicë - Mërdarë* segment which links Albania directly with Serbia through Kosovo has a length of 117 km. 4 Tunnels (5 km total), 105 bridges/overpasses and 2 border crossings are included in the 659 million euro project.


----------



## Foolish Farmer




----------



## mrbean2k

do somebody now when they gonna build motorway in kosova? how long time do it take before its finished? and would the way be good like the croatian motorway or german?


----------



## Foolish Farmer

mrbean2k said:


> do somebody now when they gonna build motorway in kosova? how long time do it take before its finished? and would the way be good like the croatian motorway or german?


As far as i know the first part of the motorway Durrës-Prishtinë in Kosova (Morinë-Prizren) will start in about a month.The few renders of the motorway are showing a motorway with european standard (or as you said "croatian"/"german").


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Now i'm going to present you some of the mainroads in Albania with much more detail than until yet.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

*
Vorë - Fushë Krujë - Milot - Lezhë - Shkodër - Han i Hotit - (MNE)​*








The *SH1 (E762)* starts at the intersection with the *SH2* in Vorë ang goes up to the border crossing in Han i Hotit. The total length of this highway is about 120km. Actually the SH1 is a 1+1 Highway in good condition with "drive-up" and exits like a motorway. The intersection with the Durrës-Prishtinë Motorway will be nearby Milot. The part from Shkodër to Han i Hotit is actually getting an upgrade to a 2+2 lane highway.

*between Fushë Krujë and Lezhë*


----------



## Foolish Farmer

*Tiranë - Vorë - Durrës*








The *SH2 (E852)* connects the capital city of Albania with the biggest seaport of the country, Durrës, with a length of 40km.




















*Entering Tirana on the new "Kamza intersection"*








​


----------



## mrbean2k

do you know the date they will start to build the motorway in kosovo? and do you know the date it will be finished from morine og merdare ?

will the motorway be good or bad ?


----------



## Timon91

I suppose a new motorway will be good  You don't build new motorways like this:


----------



## radi6404

This motorway is quite shitty.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

@mrbean2k: i've already answered your question!



Foolish Farmer said:


> As far as i know the first part of the motorway Durrës-Prishtinë in Kosova (Morinë-Prizren) will start in about a month.The few renders of the motorway are showing a motorway with european standard (or as you said "croatian"/"german").


@topic: of course i will update the posts of SH1,2,3&4 permanently!


----------



## mrbean2k

yes, but you dont know the date the whole motorway will be finished ?


----------



## Mateusz

Do you have any pics with signs which contain E numbers ?


----------



## Foolish Farmer

mrbean2k said:


> yes, but you dont know the date the whole motorway will be finished ?


As far as i know the whole motorway should be finished something around 2012.



MateoW said:


> Do you have any pics with signs which contain E numbers ?


Actually not, but i'm going to look for those pics.


----------



## boni1981

*motorway to sarande???*

Hallo, i like Sarande, and maybe i hope to buy an apartment there.

Someone know if there will be in the future a motorway that will connect Tirana or DUrazzo, to Saranda?? or at least to gjorocastro??

Now from Tirana or Durazzo, there are some motorway or highway to Vlora??

Someone know if the Albania will be part of Nato on 2009 and Eu in 2014??
If someone should buy an apartment in ALbania for capital grow and rent where will you buy? (Tirana, Durazzo, Vlore, Himare, Saranda ecc....??)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## mrbean2k

will the motorway in kosovo be with pay toll? and will the motorway be 4 lane or 6 lane ?


----------



## Verso

^^ Without having any idea about it, I'm sure it will be 4-laned and probably tolled.


----------



## mrbean2k

i want foolish farmer to answer me about that.. because he know so much about it


----------



## Dan

How do they have the money for a motorway?


----------



## boni1981

*motorway to Sarande??*

Hallo, i like Sarande, and maybe i hope to buy an apartment there.

Someone know if there will be in the future a motorway that will connect Tirana or DUrazzo, to Saranda?? or at least to gjorocastro??

Now from Tirana or Durazzo, there are some motorway or highway to Vlora??

Someone know if the Albania will be part of Nato on 2009 and Eu in 2014??
If someone should buy an apartment in ALbania for capital grow and rent where will you buy? (Tirana, Durazzo, Vlore, Himare, Saranda ecc....??)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Shqiptario

Arberor said:


> Amaizing pics "Shqiptario", so do you know if Lushnje-Fier has completed one side? I mean the whole distance to Fier? if yes then by 2009 we will have the other side compleated. The next task will be Fier-Vlore. Well done


thnx bro!!

yes one side of Lushnje-Fier have finished ,and in the end of this year we will have also the other side of the road.This road delay a bit time to finish bcz for us high priority have the road Durres-kukes-Prishtine,and most of money had gone to build this road.Yes the other road under construction is the Fier-vlore district and what i have read ,it will finish near 2010.


----------



## Arberor

Shqiptario said:


> thnx bro!!
> 
> yes one side of Lushnje-Fier have finished ,and in the end of this year we will have also the other side of the road.This road delay a bit time to finish bcz for us high priority have the road Durres-kukes-Prishtine,and most of money had gone to build this road.Yes the other road under construction is the Fier-vlore district and what i have read ,it will finish near 2010.


^^
Thanks alot for the info/updates  It will be nice when the north-south connects with double lanes to Vlore, There will be alot more people from Kosova and Macedonia who will visit that region,...not only for sun & beach but doing bussiness in the south too. With durres-kukes, durres-vlore and vlore-sarande completed, Albania will not only be touristic destination but economic factor of the region.


----------



## Justme78783

*[AL] Albanian motorways, highways and in general roads*

Hello guys  , due to the fact that all threads about albanian roads , highways and motorways date back to 2007 and some even 2006 , i thought to start a new one , to portray the HUGE progress that my homeland does . 

PLS DO NOT SPAM WITH IRRELEVANT COMMENTS  . THANK YOU . 


A little Info : Albania in the past had some VERY (and i mean it) bad roads ... but nowdays this is a fact that belongs to the past .... ! And you 'll see why 

In 3-4 years Experts say that ALL albanian roads with meet the European standarts ... we are investing a lot of money and work in our roads . 

Ok here are some photos : 

This is in the Durres-Tirana highway : 




























This is the just constructed highway which connects Gijrokasta and Tepelena
(photos taken by Veriori ) 

pls note : The road is much wider , simply this is a segment near tepelena where the road ends . I was there in August so i know  , and it is a good road where you the average speed is 100-120 km/h 



















These are some photos of the Durres-kukes(reshen-kallimash) highway which is being constructed and in the summer of 2009 it will be inagurated  . Its average cost is 10 million $ per killometer . Its total cost it is estimated to be over 1 miliard $ when and the few segments remaining will be completed . 



















































more photos to be added soon . Thank you .


----------



## Shqiptario

super Justme78783...thnx


----------



## radi6404

There are 3 albanian Threads now.


----------



## Timon91

Nice pics, but I think that we don't need a second Albania thread, because we already have one, so this one get a :lock:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Timon91 said:


> Nice pics, but I think that we don't need a second Albania thread, because we already have one, so this one get a :lock:


:yes:


----------



## Plisat

*Albania making progress on the highway connecting to Kosovo*

Sixty percent of the work on a crucial tunnel on the highway connecting Albania and Kosovo has been completed. 

The Kalimash tunnel is 60% complete with 6.8 km of the tunnel drilled and 2.6 km remaining.

In another segment south of the tunnel, 27 bridges are being constructed. This segment will take 385 pillars, with 190 of them already in place.

The constructor Bechtel-Enka is using seven other bridges already completed. The pillars for the highest bridge are in place as well, hovering 80 m above a valley.


Currently active on the project are 3,700 workers with 13.4 million working hours completed by the end of August. Some 1,300 types of machinery and trucks are in use.

The highway connecting the central Albanian port of Durrës with the town of Kukës in northern Albania in the border with Kosovo and onwards towards Prishtina in Kosovo and Nis in Serbia is over budget but is deemed crucial for linking up Kosovo and Albania. This is the most serious road infrastructure project undertaken by Albania and Kosovo so far. The Albanian section will reduce the road by 45 km and cut the travel time to 2 hours from the 6 hours of the mountain trek that it is today.


----------



## Shqiptario

Tepelene - Gjirokaster


----------



## Shqiptario

Tirane - Elbasan


----------



## Shqiptario

road to Pogradec.after passing Elbasan


----------



## Justme78783

ok here are some photos of the Mbikallimi i kamzes . 





















A pic of Lushnie-fier . It will be a 4 lane motorway . It is still under construction and as you can see it is gonna be finished soon .











And some photos of our motorways :



























Durres-kukes (under construction, total cost 1 mild and 24 million dollars $ )


----------



## Shqiptario

Mountain Pass to Vlora










Butrint-Vlora









Butrint-Vlora









Butrint-Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario

Butrint-Vlora









Llogara


----------



## Shqiptario

Elbasan to Tirana









Road at "uji i ftohte" ..cold water

















near Elbasan 









Elbasan to Tirana


----------



## Shqiptario

LLogara
































Road near Porto-Palermo









Road from Saranda to Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario

Road to Sarandë









Near sea-side


----------



## Shqiptario

Lushnje-Fier
entrance to the autostrade


----------



## Shqiptario

From Tirana to Sarande









From Vlorë to Sarandë


----------



## Shqiptario

LLogara
























































Vlorë-Dhërmi


----------



## Realista_KR

Nice and 'curly' roads!  More pictures please!


----------



## DanMs

Lushnje-Fier new road looks nice










B.t.w i was born here.


----------



## Justme78783

DanMs said:


> Lushnje-Fier new road looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B.t.w i was born here.



when it will be finished it will look awswme but 4 the moment , it is not . And thats normal cause it is still under construction .



But it will be a 4 lane motorway , having a barrier in between ( i hope i said it right lol )

I was there a month ago and i can say it wil look awswme  . Our roads are improving so fast , and i am glad because when i ll beack in the the summer of 2009 . 

The roads : Durres-kukes and Gjirokaster sarande and also sarande vlore will have been completed  . 

We are advancing so fast  , it is so exciting hahah .


----------



## DanMs

^ After Durres- Kukes is finished and Gjirokaster-Sarande. Albania has a fully integrated European road system. 


what about Fier-Tepelene?


----------



## panda80

DanMs said:


> ^ After Durres- Kukes is finished and Gjirokaster-Sarande. Albania has a fully integrated European road system.
> 
> 
> what about Fier-Tepelene?


it needs also skoder-montenegro border at hani i hotit.that road is awful.also signage on albanian road should be improved.


----------



## Justme78783

DanMs said:


> ^ After Durres- Kukes is finished and Gjirokaster-Sarande. Albania has a fully integrated European road system.
> 
> 
> what about Fier-Tepelene?




No from what i know they plan to built Tepelene-Levan and Levan-Fier (levan is in Vlora) 

So the road of Fier-tepelene wont be in use anymore ... ! I have to say that road is one of the worst we have (Fier-Tepelene) ... ! 


In 2009 i have heard that they will start the construction of tepelene levan 
 , but we will see . 


Something else , i ve read somewhere which i cant remember right now that they plan to riconstruct Durres-Tirane . If anyone of you knows anything about this then pls tell us hehe  . 

And by the way i ve seen the new road which was built ( Gjirokaster-Tepelene) , (i am from gjirokastra ) 

I have to say that it is by far the most beautiful road we have , they ve done a tremendous work  . The whole region there has been reborn everything looks different ....


----------



## Justme78783

panda80 said:


> it needs also skoder-montenegro border at hani i hotit.that road is awful.also signage on albanian road should be improved.


I think that this year they will start the work ! They have the money , i think the goverment has taken a loan from the goverment of kwauit . They will built that road because a new border station ( dogane , i do not know it in english) will be constructed with eu funds .


----------



## jalrox

yess thats true.. dude


----------



## jalrox

goood...................


----------



## DanMs

JustMe

Tirane-Durres needs to be expanded into more lanes and reconstructed again. I Agree


----------



## Shqiptario

in the way to Dibra


----------



## Shqiptario

Lezhë-Velipojë 

























Qafë Thanë 









Vlorë-Orikum


----------



## Shqiptario

Road to "Mirditë"


----------



## Shqiptario

Elbasan-Qafe Thanë 









Librazhd-Elbasan


----------



## Buddy Holly

great stuff!


----------



## Justme78783

*Durre-Kukes megaproject*








































[/


----------



## Justme78783

look at the truck and the car  , to realise how big this road is ... ! (in the 3rd picture ) , look closely . 


It will be a 4 laned motrway !


----------



## Shqiptario

Justme78783 said:


> look at the truck and the car  , to realise how big this road is ... ! (in the 3rd picture ) , look closely .
> 
> 
> It will be a 4 laned motrway !


Shumë e bukur!!

Rruga që bashkon të dy anët e kombit...dhe për më pak se një vit do jetë gati.Kosova me dalje në det.....Investimi më i madh i bërë ndonjehere ...


----------



## Timon91

^^Nuk Kuptoj. Flas vetëm pak Shqip. Mund ta përsërisësh prap, të lutem?

I think "Shumë e bukur" means "it is beautiful!!"


----------



## Shqiptario

panda80 said:


> it needs also skoder-montenegro border at hani i hotit.that road is awful.also signage on albanian road should be improved.


This is the road to Montenegro border..it is paved and is not too much bad at all.


----------



## Treasure

is that towards Tuzi or Ulqin?


----------



## Palance

Does this mean that there is a (regular) trainconnection between Albania and Montenegro?


----------



## Shqiptario

Treasure said:


> is that towards Tuzi or Ulqin?


The road yes ...is toward Ulqin...but the train no...as far as i know ,we dont have yet an railway connection with MonteNegro.


----------



## radi6404

Shqiptario said:


> This is the road to Montenegro border..it is paved and is not too much bad at all.


Is´t it normal that a major road is paved, eh? A major road to a major destination msut not be unpaved. I have not seen realy good looking roads in Algania. The roads you´ve shown are way better than people would expect. But you say good roads, if you show me new roads they must look like new, new roads who last long look very impressive and I am not talking abou 4 laned highways. I am talking about the quality of them, I guess the markings will fade out after 1 year on most of the roads posted here. The asphalt is not dark and I guess it iwll not look very good after a year.


----------



## Timon91

Radi, can't you accept that Albania is just a developed country like Bulgaria is? Btw, I also have never seen good roads in Algania :lol:


----------



## Justme78783

radi6404 said:


> Is´t it normal that a major road is paved, eh? A major road to a major destination msut not be unpaved. I have not seen realy good looking roads in Algania. The roads you´ve shown are way better than people would expect. But you say good roads, if you show me new roads they must look like new, new roads who last long look very impressive and I am not talking abou 4 laned highways. I am talking about the quality of them, I guess the markings will fade out after 1 year on most of the roads posted here. The asphalt is not dark and I guess it iwll not look very good after a year.




I just notice some feeling of jealousy here ...! But listen to me i do not think that your country Bulgaria would invest 1,1 billion dollars in a road project .... ! 

And thats how much , this road costs ... ! Let me tell you that the quality in the new roads is simply excellent .... ! 

I ve been to those roads this summer and let me know smth more than you ... ! 


Albania is a huge construction zone , many projects are being built there , and you ll see that the results will be shown in about 5 years when you ll realize that albania is more advanced than many balkan countries ... ! 


In about 3-4 years experts say that albania will have all its roads by western standarts ...! And i strongly believe this ....


----------



## Justme78783

radi6404 said:


> Is´t it normal that a major road is paved, eh? A major road to a major destination msut not be unpaved. I have not seen realy good looking roads in Algania. The roads you´ve shown are way better than people would expect. But you say good roads, if you show me new roads they must look like new, new roads who last long look very impressive and I am not talking abou 4 laned highways. I am talking about the quality of them, I guess the markings will fade out after 1 year on most of the roads posted here. The asphalt is not dark and I guess it iwll not look very good after a year.



and no it is not normal because the albanian goverment will start the construction of a new road there ... so we d expect this road not to be in a good shape ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Please do not turn this nice thread into a country vs country situation.


----------



## lastsamurai

radi6404 said:


> Is´t it normal that a major road is paved, eh? A major road to a major destination msut not be unpaved. I have not seen realy good looking roads in Algania. The roads you´ve shown are way better than people would expect. But you say good roads, if you show me new roads they must look like new, new roads who last long look very impressive and I am not talking abou 4 laned highways. I am talking about the quality of them, I guess the markings will fade out after 1 year on most of the roads posted here. The asphalt is not dark and I guess it iwll not look very good after a year.


last time that i was in Bulgaria(it happen to go there often) ..u even didnt have at last paved roads.Those who were "paved" were dirty and this kind of roads are so typical for Bulgaria.such an shame for an country that is in EU.


----------



## lastsamurai

@shqiptario

flm per kontributin tend ketu ,fotot jane vertet mbreslenese dhe shqiperia po ecen me hapa te shpejte.


----------



## radi6404

lastsamurai said:


> last time that i was in Bulgaria(it happen to go there often) ..u even didnt have at last paved roads.Those who were "paved" were dirty and this kind of roads are so typical for Bulgaria.such an shame for an country that is in EU.


maybe some shit villageroads are not paved, but all major roads are paved. What roads are dirty, quit being silly and talking bollox. Bulgaria nationalroads are in most cases in very good condition. 

http://img377.imageshack.us/img377/5018/67eufyefj7.jpg Do you think this road is of good quality, to me it doesn´t seem to be of good quality. 

But really, Bulgaria is not the country you want to compare with, it is rather an example how not to construct roads and which types of asphalt better to avoid.


----------



## mati162c

del


----------



## Timon91

lastsamurai said:


> @shqiptario
> 
> flm per kontributin tend ketu ,fotot jane vertet mbreslenese dhe shqiperia po ecen me hapa te shpejte.


Please keep it in English over here. We don't all speak Albanian 
So another piece of translation over here. 'flm' looks like an abbreviation of falemderit, meaning thanks. Together with "per kontributin" this makes "Thanks for contributing....". Fotot means pics and shqiperia is Albania. 'hapa' means sth like open. That is as far as I get. So I would say that it means: "Thanks for sharing your pics of just opened motorways with us". Am I completely wrong? :dunno:
Dude, I have to practise my Albanian. It's damn difficult :lol:


----------



## panda80

Shqiptario said:


> The road yes ...is toward Ulqin...but the train no...as far as i know ,we dont have yet an railway connection with MonteNegro.


the road to ulqin is quite good indeed but i was reffering to the road from skoder to han i hotit and podgorica, which is really bad for an international road.


----------



## radi6404

you have a lot of knowledge, Timon, you even know Albanian


----------



## Timon91

Oh yeah, I'm smart


----------



## Buddy Holly

Timon91 said:


> Please keep it in English over here. We don't all speak Albanian
> So another piece of translation over here. 'flm' looks like an abbreviation of falemderit, meaning thanks. Together with "per kontributin" this makes "Thanks for contributing....". Fotot means pics and shqiperia is Albania. 'hapa' means sth like open. That is as far as I get. So I would say that it means: "Thanks for sharing your pics of just opened motorways with us". Am I completely wrong? :dunno:
> Dude, I have to practise my Albanian. It's damn difficult :lol:


You're not completely wrong - you're actually quite close. Hapa can mean both "I opened [something]" or "Steps." In Albanian it's quite common to say that something is improving fast by saying "po perparon me hapa te shpejte..." - meaning, quite literally, "It's advancing with big steps..."


----------



## Albaneren

Hey my name is Sulejman Qemali, and I am from Shkodra. Nice to meet you guys. Mirë dita. I have a question, when is the highway from Durrës to Morinë finished?


----------



## Shqiptario

Albaneren said:


> Hey my name is Sulejman Qemali, and I am from Shkodra. Nice to meet you guys. Mirë dita. I have a question, when is the highway from Durrës to Morinë finished?


welcome to the forum

http://www.mpptt.gov.al/rruga.php


----------



## juli80

*entry/exit fee*

In response to Panda80, sorry it is late but is good enough for govt work, each of you guys should have paid 10$ to get in Albania and each gotten a coupon (i still have mine that i got at the airport a few years back). Now what border cops do is not give you a coupon so that they can pocket the money, that's why they let you in by paying 10$ for the entire car and yes that is corruption but it hurts Albania more than you. And yes there is an exit tax too.
Personally i think they should just have an exit tax everyone gladly will pay that to get out . Polish people always show up drunk so there is no way to get money from them anyway, as for Slovakia the govt is still trying to figure out if the country exists.


----------



## Verso

Sounds bad-ass.


----------



## 7t

Timon91 said:


> Të lutem, Verso, a ke q*ë(e)*në ndonjëherë në Shqipëri*a*?


Two suggestions: 1) we don't use the word "please" at the beginning of a question... 2) we don't use definite nouns at the end of a question which contains a past participle verb.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Disregard 1) above; we do use the word "Please" at the beginning of a question. For example:

_Të lutem, i dashur Timon, a më tregon se sa është ora?_ 

which means: 

_Please, dear Timon, can you tell me what time it is?_


----------



## Timon91

Well, I just use prefixed sentences, I don't know anything about sentence building in Albanian, so I just used the Dutch style, which is of course wrong :lol:


----------



## 7t

Buddy Holly said:


> Disregard 1) above; we do use the word "Please" at the beginning of a question. For example:
> 
> _Të lutem, i dashur Timon, a më tregon se sa është ora?_
> 
> which means:
> 
> _Please, dear Timon, can you tell me what time it is?_


:lol:
Pathetic. 

Timon, take my advice since i come from Albania where the proper albanian is spoken unlike Buddy Holly from Kosovo here who lacks basic grammar skills.
In the albanian forum he has been proven wrong on a number of occasions and yet he is still sticking his ignorant head where it doesn't belong to try and prove some sort of a point.:bash:

The sentence he formulated is not applicable in daily speech since it's inconsistent with the linguistic expression of requesting something. The word "please" is generally placed in the end of a question as not to sound imperative.


----------



## Timon91

^^:rofl: That's fine with me :lol:


----------



## Buddy Holly

7t said:


> :lol:
> Pathetic.
> 
> Timon, take my advice since i come from Albania


That's exactly why he _shouldn't_ take your advice, you little troll. The "Albanian" you speak there is a weird mix of Greek and Italian with some Russian thrown in for happy times. Just listen to your anchors and their annoying little childish voices; it's like they're speaking a very, very broken Italian on wheels. 



> In the albanian forum he has been proven wrong on a number of occasions and yet he is still sticking his ignorant head where it doesn't belong to try and prove some sort of a point.:bash:


Oh you little troll... before telling people what to and what not to do, could you please open a book first and learn your own language? Languages are _alive_, they fluctuate, they are fluid. They change as times change, and adapt as people adapt to new information and influences. They are not a rigid piece of a communist-produced fart that is the language you speak. 



> The word "please" is generally placed in the end of a question as not to sound imperative.


This is wrong. That's all I'll say.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Timon91 said:


> ^^:rofl: That's fine with me :lol:


It shouldn't, because you're getting the wrong information but it's your choice.


----------



## Timon91

You know. I'll just stop using my fluent Albanian, and you two can keep on arguing who knows the best Albanian. Maybe I'll just swap to Swahili, that would solve some problems


----------



## 7t

Buddy Holly said:


> That's exactly why he _shouldn't_ take your advice, you little troll. The "Albanian" you speak there is a weird mix of Greek and Italian with some Russian thrown in for happy times. Just listen to your anchors and their annoying little childish voices; it's like they're speaking a very, very broken Italian on wheels.
> 
> Oh you little troll... before telling people what to and what not to do, could you please open a book first and learn your own language? Languages are _alive_, they fluctuate, they are fluid. They change as times change, and adapt as people adapt to new information and influences. They are not a rigid piece of a communist-produced fart that is the language you speak.


You are pathetic.
All you did is attack me instead of my argument. 



> This is wrong. That's all I'll say.


Because you don't know what to say. Your intellectual capacity is limited. I provided a clear interpretation of my argument and you were unable to counter it because you don't know how.

This is my last reply to you cause i have no intention of ruining this good thread.


----------



## Justme78783

^^ I am sorry but does the title of this thread write Learn albanian language ? 

Am i missing somthng here ... ?


----------



## Timon91

We've been OT for a few days now, so yes you've missed something :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Can we go ontopic again?


----------



## lastsamurai

.............


----------



## Shqiptario

Justme78783 said:


> ok here are some photos of the Mbikallimi i kamzes .
> 
> Tiranë-Durrës


----------



## Shqiptario

Justme78783 said:


> [/


----------



## Albaneren

Can someone give me link to the new plans for the Tirana - Durrës highway? I hope they put some more lines in it, and emergency lanes + barriere.


----------



## lastsamurai

Albaneren said:


> Can someone give me link to the new plans for the Tirana - Durrës highway? I hope they put some more lines in it, and emergency lanes + barriere.


maybe in the near future.Jane akoma dhe disa rruge kombetare pa mbaruar se shtruari,,me vone besoj se do te merren me hollesirat.


----------



## DanMs

*Reportage in Albanian and a little in English*

09' Kosovo to the Albania's Adriatic beaches in three hours (1/2)





09' Kosovo to the Albania's Adriatic beaches in three hours (2/2)


----------



## 7t

Details of the 2009 budget were discussed today at the Prime Minister's cabinet meeting where it was announced that a huge chunk of the budget, as expected, will end up being used to finance major road infrastructure projects.
Here's the list of those projects:
_
- Completion of Durrës-Morinë Highway
- Completion of Bllatë-Bulqizë Highway (which hasn't been mentioned here before)
- Completion of Korçë-Qafë Plloçë Highway
- Completion of Vlorë-Sarandë segment_

Budget funds will also be concentrated on these projects:

_- Expansion into 4 lanes of Fushë Krujë-Milot Highway_
_- Comencement work on the Road of Arbër segments, Bulqizë-Klos and Shkalla e Tujanit - Klos
- Implementation of Plloçë-Qukës Highway
- Krumë-Kukës road segment
- Comencement work on Kardhiq-Delvinë segment
- Completion of Prespa Road that links the national road network to Prespa's lake
- Valbona and Qafë Prush road segments
- Construction work on Kukës towards Doda Castle segment, Peshkopia towards Doda Castle segment; Stërbleva towards Orenja and Peshkopia segment.
_
Budget is also concentrated on a number of road segments from Bërdica all the way down to Ksamil.

Future segments also include:
_
- Bogë-Theth Road segment
- Kukës-Shishtavec Road segment
- Ring Road linking Dardha with other scenic mountain regions in approximity
- Road segment leading up the Hill of Çajupi... etc_

To sum it all up, Albania will continue to be one large construction site. What's important to note is that many of these segments are concentrated in touristic regions of the country.


----------



## lastsamurai

RS.ban said:


> ^^ are you serious?
> Maybe in 20 years if macedonia and serbia don´t build anything.
> I speak from experience I have visited all of the countries. Albania will need at least 20 years to get secondary infrastructure (local, regional and national roads) like Macedonia and Serbia have now.


I guess that our PM should hear your words and starting to work harder now.Since 1990 and till 2001 u have worked so hard about infrastructure and from "90 to '2001 u have been developed for about 20 years more that albania should need to build.How did u do that?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Can we stop this senseless comparison?


----------



## lastsamurai

Gjirokaster-Tepelene


----------



## 7t

RS.ban said:


> ^^ are you serious?
> Maybe in 20 years if macedonia and serbia don´t build anything.
> I speak from experience I have visited all of the countries. Albania will need at least 20 years to get secondary infrastructure (local, regional and national roads) like Macedonia and Serbia have now.


Are you retarded or something?
Albania is building a 175 km highway with a 6 km tunnel. Is Serbia or Macedonia building anything similar to that?


----------



## Guest

The longest tunnel in the balkans once it is completed.:cheers:


----------



## Alle

From what ive seen so far the Albanian roads have not been full motorways anywhere so far. But hopefully these new ones will be proper motorways with shoulders etc.

Is there a map with the projects illustrated?


----------



## Shqiptario

Durrës-Prishtinë
from Plasma


----------



## AL-KS

great progress!


----------



## RS.ban

Albaniaaan said:


> 20 years ? are you high right now or what :nuts::nuts: or is that your ignorance talking :nuts:


Well i will just answer veni, vidi.


----------



## RS.ban

7t said:


> Are you retarded or something?
> Albania is building a 175 km highway with a 6 km tunnel. Is Serbia or Macedonia building anything similar to that?


Albania needs 20 years to get regional, local and national roads on the same level of SRB or MKD. And who ever has been to these 3 countries can easily and objectively confirm that. 
And all of you insulting retard etc. is just you being unobjective, biased and not able to cope with reality.


----------



## Verso

SADOSI said:


> The longest tunnel in the balkans once it is completed.:cheers:


Not true. There are two tunnels in Croatia longer than that, though this one will be pretty long; how long exactly is it gonna be?


----------



## Shqiptario

Verso said:


> Not true. There are two tunnels in Croatia longer than that, though this one will be pretty long; how long exactly is it gonna be?


6 km


----------



## Verso

^^ I meant in meters.


----------



## 7t

Verso said:


> ^^ I meant in meters.


According to the Ministry of Transportation Website the length of the tunnel will be roughly 3.7 miles or 5.9 km.
That's slightly longer than Croatia's Mala Kapela Tunnel


----------



## 7t

RS.ban said:


> Albania needs 20 years to get regional, local and national roads on the same level of SRB or MKD. And who ever has been to these 3 countries can easily and objectively confirm that.
> And all of you insulting retard etc. is just you being unobjective, biased and not able to cope with reality.


If you had any limited knowledge on the progress Albania has been making in building up its road network and the money that's been put into it, you would retract from making that comment.


----------



## RS.ban

^^i read this forum so my knowledge is not limited. The progress is really great, but someone stated that Albania next year will have better network what is just not true.


----------



## Verso

7t said:


> According to the Ministry of Transportation Website the length of the tunnel will be roughly 3.7 miles or 5.9 km.
> That's slightly longer than Croatia's Mala Kapela Tunnel


Now I remembered, it won't be the longest tunnel (some railway tunnels are longer), but it will be the longest road tunnel (until that long Greek tunnel gets constructed). We discussed it in the EE highway thread.


----------



## Justme78783

RS.ban said:


> ^^i read this forum so my knowledge is not limited. The progress is really great, but someone stated that Albania next year will have better network what is just not true.


Hmm you have not the slightest idea ... ! Pls infrom yourself about the progress in albania .... ! You cannot imagine how fast albania is progressing especially in building its roads ... !


----------



## Justme78783

lastsamurai said:


> Gjirokaster-Tepelene



The road looks a lot better in reality .... ! But nevertheless , these pictures give you a taste ...

I was there this summer , and it looks a lot better than reality ... ! 

Here are some pictures that were taken from veriori about Gjirokaster-Tepelene , the road is a lot *wider* though ,


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transportation_in_Albania#Highways

Shouldn't those so-called "highways" not be named "motorways"? Quite a difference in my opinion. Unlike what most Europeans think, a "highway" is not necessarily a motorway, so as written in this article's subsection, it also could be a normal road.


----------



## Shqiptario

enschede-er said:


> hahahaha , do you see that guy on the left way hahaha what is he doing there?????!!!


:lol: the shortest way to go in Paradise


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That pic wouldn't classify as a motorway at all in the Netherlands because there's access from surface streets and sidewalks to the carriageways without controlled acces (ramps).


----------



## enschede-er

yeah but the Netherlands is a richer and better country and albania is just started wit highways etc.


----------



## Timon91

You also see it in England, on dual carriageway's (A-roads). They're not real motorways though.


----------



## enschede-er

You got to bo honest , this way is not bad and its better than normal hihghways its has 3lanes


----------



## 7t

That picture is taken from Kamza Overpass Junction which connects to Tiranë - Durrës highway.

ps:There's no need to quote the whole picture, guys. You can just place the url link without the img tags.


----------



## Timon91

@enschede-er: You're absolutely right. And the road conditions in Albania are getting better and better, and regarding the recent discussions, there are quite some motorways U/C


----------



## enschede-er

:banana::banana::banana:^^^^^^


----------



## DanMs

Enschede-er, Durres-Kukes will be finished in June 2009. 

The Albania budget for 2009 is 5 Billion USD if im not mistaken and the chunk of that will go for construction of roads.



> Duke qenë buxheti më i madh, viti 2009 merr përsipër vënien në jetë të një sërë projekteve të rëndësishme në infrastrukturë. Mbi 46 miliardë lekë do të jetë fondi që në total vihet në shërbim të plotë për ndërtimin e rrugëve nacionale, si dhe për ujësjellës kanalizimet.



How much is 46 miliarde Lek in USD dollars?


----------



## enschede-er

i dont know but im half albanian and half bosnian . 5 bilion is much of money and its worth for such of highway with many tunnels and bridges


----------



## enschede-er

Uhm i have it convert on a site its 4,744,714.11400 dollars if im right you can see yourself http://finance.yahoo.com/currency/convert?amt=460000000&from=ALL&to=USD&submit=Convert


----------



## DanMs

Not all of 5 billion will go to highways and road but a big chunk of that will go.

That's cool, half-bosnian half-albanian. Now you can cheer for both countries when some construction takes place. :cheers:


----------



## enschede-er

Yeah , that's also whit football qualification ggames for WC2010 in Africa i cheer for both teams, and i have a question will there be toll houses between durres and kukkes ???


----------



## DanMs

Milliard is a French-derived word meaning the number 1,000,000,000. 

According to Yahoo Finance
46,000,000,000 LEK = 474,471,411.40000 USD 

Thats 500 million USD the budget for roads and highways only. Which is not bad at all. Enough to build a second motorway or upgrade existing highways.


----------



## enschede-er

no it isn't in bosnia it costs 2milion euro for each kilometer


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So? Rome, Paris, London and Madrid weren't build on one day either...


----------



## enschede-er

No , i mean its a lot of money , but its worth building highways for economic stands and etc. you can't always ride on a small road, wich your max limit is 80km/h , so its important to build it


----------



## keber

Shqiptario said:


> Durrës-Prishtinë


Here they could do with much less enviromental impact: few viaducts more and much less cuttings. Now it looks pretty ugly.
Otherwise interesting motorway.


----------



## enschede-er

yes, but if its finished then it will be a great good-looking motorway


----------



## Shqiptario

enschede-er said:


> i dont know but im half albanian and half bosnian .


welcome to the forum !


----------



## snupix

Norsko said:


> Personally I think the newest photos of the Tirana Durrës highway (the ones where it has 3X3 lanes with palmtrees next to it  ) looks quite impressive, much better than earlier photos of this road, has it been reconsructed resently? Also I wonder if you guys use green as the colour of the signs along your motorways, and if this is a quite new feature since I have only seen blue before?


It is just an overpass entering Tiranë, shorter than 1 km. And I agree, it looks very good.


----------



## enschede-er

The highway Durres - Kukkes - (prishtine) will be better than those motorways now, they will be like coratian and slovenian and austrian highways and a little bit wider for emergency lanes


----------



## 7t

enschede-er said:


> *The highway Durres - Kukkes - (prishtine)* will be better than those motorways now, they will be like coratian and slovenian and austrian highways and a little bit wider for emergency lanes


There's no such highway.
The highway is called Durrës - Morinë and it stops there. Whatever Kosovo builds is an entirely different project that has nothing to do with the one in Albania.


----------



## enschede-er

7t said:


> There's no such highway.
> The highway is called Durrës - Morinë and it stops there. Whatever Kosovo builds is an entirely different project that has nothing to do with the one in Albania.


what's your problem i dont understand you??


----------



## 7t

Huh?


----------



## enschede-er

Durrës - Milot - Rrëshen - Kalimash - Kukës - Morina - Kosovo 177 km that's the highway , in kosova they don't beginned construct yet , but albania will have in 2009 completed: Durrës - Milot - Rrëshen - Kalimash - Kukës - Morina - and kosovo has to build his on highways so what do you want to say?


----------



## 7t

Like I said, there's no such highway. You're speaking about the future Durrës - Prishtinë Corridor which is a symbolic road corridor linking Kosovo's Capital with Albania's Main Port City.
Kosovo is a separate country with a separate road network. Whatever they build there is not part of Albania's road network and neither is it financed by Albania's government.
You need to get your facts straight.


----------



## enschede-er

i;m speaking about durres-morine not kosovo


----------



## Albaneren

What Albania is missing is barriere on the middle and some amergency lanes. Fier - Lushnje is an example about what I mean. Take a look at the Croatian highway and the Albanian one: Bigg differences.


----------



## AL-KS

What I miss on albanian motorways are:
1. Some plants between the barriers
2."Good" overpasses for pedestrians and other roads
3. Own discription for the motorways
4. Bigger and more signs
5. Emergency lanes
6. Better road surface marking
These problems aren´t so big but i don´t know why our ministry isn´t doing something...


----------



## DanMs

_Verso said:
The whole route? Why don't I believe you?_


That's what Bechtel Enka had on their site for the finish date. Don't believe me, believe them.


----------



## DanMs

Albaneren said:


> What Albania is missing is barriere on the middle and some amergency lanes. Fier - Lushnje is an example about what I mean. Take a look at the Croatian highway and the Albanian one: Bigg differences.




Fier-Lushnje has not been finished yet. How can you say it doesn't have a middle barrier when the road is not yet finished? Comparisons with other countries is also uncalled for.

Fier-Lushnje photos by Olsib.









































The road will be up to European standards. It has no emergency lane but then again if you drove in the old road you would know that this is a 350% improvement.


----------



## Albaneren

Omg, dear I ask what is the reason for not making amergency lanes? Money? Lets hope that they atleast put in barriere.


----------



## AL-KS

Very nice photos DanMs!! I think they can built the emergency lanes later maybe in two years, but it´s important that the roads are getting rebuilt:banana:


Some days ago I saw at tvsh news the levan-vlore part, the roadway was generally finished ( the first layers of sand). I think it will be finished in 2010( i think the deadline was in 2010):cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario

AL-KS said:


> Very nice photos DanMs!! I think they can built the emergency lanes later maybe in two years, but it´s important that the roads are getting rebuilt


:yes:


----------



## DanMs

The surrounding nature simply beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Buddy Holly

enschede-er said:


> Durrës - Milot - Rrëshen - Kalimash - Kukës - Morina - Kosovo 177 km that's the highway , in kosova they don't beginned construct yet , but albania will have in 2009 completed: Durrës - Milot - Rrëshen - Kalimash - Kukës - Morina - and kosovo has to build his on highways so what do you want to say?


Kosovo will start building its motorway in 2009. It will be Prishtine - Prizren - Morine - Merdare. Morine is in the border with Albania and Merdare is in the border with Serbia. In Albania it will connect with the Durres-Kukes motorway, and in Merdare it will connect with Corridor X.


----------



## Shqiptario

Rrëshen-Kalimash segment of Durrës-Kukës Motorway..


----------



## enschede-er

nice pics


----------



## Timon91

Indeed :cheers:


----------



## DanMs

These bridges look a lot like parts of Croatian motorway A1. 
A1 Šestanovac-Ravča
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg5/Imota_2008/Fotografija258.jpg

Looks like they were built from same company.

Hopefully Durres- Kukes turns out to be as good.


----------



## enschede-er

Here do you see a few pics of the highway on youtube there is no voice just look

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=GrRmk9WC7Zg&feature=related


----------



## enschede-er

DanMs said:


> These bridges look a lot like parts of Croatian motorway A1.
> A1 Šestanovac-Ravča
> http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg5/Imota_2008/Fotografija258.jpg
> 
> Looks like they were built from same company.
> 
> Hopefully Durres- Kukes turns out to be as good.


I heard that Slovenian company's make the highway Durres- Kukkes?


----------



## Shqiptario

DanMs said:


> These bridges look a lot like parts of Croatian motorway A1.
> A1 Šestanovac-Ravča
> http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg5/Imota_2008/Fotografija258.jpg
> 
> Looks like they were built from same company.
> 
> Hopefully Durres- Kukes turns out to be as good.


according to the project,it have to look like this


----------



## DanMs

Shqipario they have massacred that Mountain on last picture.


Hopefully Vegetation will grow back in the mountain and wont make it look as bad.


----------



## enschede-er

Hopefully will it be like in the future picture


----------



## paF4uko

Only rock and dust...disgusting...


----------



## enschede-er

Bether than nothing , its more exiting with rocks and that stuff then only right straight


----------



## paF4uko

^^ I don't think so... and I don't get why they ruined all the mountain. I have never seen such devastation on a motorway construction site...


----------



## DanMs

_Only rock and dust...disgusting... _

What do you mean? When you construct a road how do you go about doing it?
Another thing the company is known they must have taken into account the environmental regulations about it. 

Maybe the terrain is very difficult and in the end the nature will heal itself.


----------



## enschede-er

paF4uko said:


> ^^ I don't think so... and I don't get why they ruined all the mountain. I have never seen such devastation on a motorway construction site...


you can not construct a motorway 1,2,3 if you want a good motorway you have to do that its no other way


----------



## paF4uko

Look again at the last picture on the previous page! It makes no sense to me... I've seen motorways being built through mountains in other parts of Europe, but never such a mess...


----------



## DanMs

Do you think they will put these kinda decorative rocks on the sides?


----------



## enschede-er

paF4uko said:


> Look again at the last picture on the previous page! It makes no sense to me... I've seen motorways being built through mountains in other parts of Europe, but never such a mess...


what;s your problem man? its normally if yoyou build a motorway that it will be a mees whta do you think it will be clean hahahahahaha:bash:


----------



## paF4uko

My problem is that whatever we build, we have to do it with respect to the surrounding nature...


----------



## Manolo_B2

very impressive motorways!

go ahead albania!


----------



## enschede-er

and who is WE?


----------



## Buddy Holly

paF4uko said:


> My problem is that whatever we build, we have to do it with respect to the surrounding nature...


I'm not sure how drilling giant holes on mountains for tunnels is building "with respect to the surrounding nature." Tone down your "disgust" and start looking at "other parts of Europe" (Germany, for example) which has more highway kilometers than Albania has territory.


----------



## Timon91

@enschede-er: Albanian road engeneers/builders???


----------



## DanMs

paF4uko, you might be prejudging the highway.

For all we know they might put decorative rocks who goes well with the surrounding and plant trees. It is very easy for nature to heal itself. Again we don't know yet how its going to look.


----------



## ABRob

simulation:









reality:









The designer of the simulation did a bad job....


----------



## DanMs

He put a bridge in the simulation. Other than that everything else is the same...


----------



## Timon91

Well, by building kinda dike instead of a bridge the motorway is better integrated in the landscape :dunno:


----------



## DanMs

Asphalt Test
http://www.mpptt.gov.al/images/Seksioni3_asfalt_test.jpg


----------



## DanMs

Supposedly Durres-Kukes-Prishtine-Nis will not link only Kosovo but also Serbia.

So Durres-Prishtine can also be called Durres-Nis.


----------



## Buddy Holly

DanMs said:


> Supposedly Durres-Kukes-Prishtine-Nis will not link only Kosovo but also Serbia.
> 
> So Durres-Prishtine can also be called Durres-Nis.


No, it can be called Durres-Prishtine-Nish, as the link happens in Prishtina.


----------



## enschede-er

Timon91 said:


> @enschede-er: Albanian road engeneers/builders???


 i heard fatos nano has to do somteing with

(fatos nano= member of albanian parlement)


----------



## DanMs

Albania has potential


----------



## Justme78783

ABRob said:


> simulation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designer of the simulation did a bad job....


No he did not ...


----------



## Justme78783

DanMs said:


> Albania has potential



Nice video , arealistic view of Tirana-Durres highway/motorway/expressway call is as you want it ...


----------



## DanMs

If they widen that all the way to Durres to 3-lanes than it would be even nicer. Just like that small part of it in the video but all the way.
Than from Durres to Fier is smooth two-lane highway. Then by the end of the year in 2009, we would also have Durres-Kukes highway finished.

So December 2009, expect a different Albania. Than whatever is left is small stuff, fixing rural roads.

Durres, Albania





not bad not bad a lot of improvements


----------



## Justme78783

DanMs said:


> If they widen that all the way to Durres to 3-lanes than it would be even nicer. Just like that small part of it in the video but all the way.
> Than from Durres to Fier is smooth two-lane highway. Then by the end of the year in 2009, we would also have Durres-Kukes highway finished.
> 
> So December 2009, expect a different Albania. Than whatever is left is small stuff, fixing rural roads.


I ve heard that they plan to reconstruct Durres-Tirane  , preety soon . So we ll see . But nevertheless it is a very good road DanMs , we just want it to be perfect :cheers:


----------



## Justme78783

*Out of topic (albanian riviera)*

Hey smth a lot out of topic guys  , so forgive me ... hihi ! this is a video of the albanian riviera  , we ve got some of the most beautiful beaches in europe . hehe .

I ll post only this video , just this so plsss do not delete t :banana:


----------



## Justme78783

I passed from there this august , yes indeed durres is becoming a very modern and beautiful city ...!


----------



## Verso

Can't wait to see whether the Durrës-Morinë motorway will really be finished next year. That means I'll be one year older though.


----------



## DanMs

^ If you're having doubts try:
http://www.enka.com/Enka.aspx?MainID=67&ContentID=67&SubID=103&ReferenceID=197

It clearly mentions June 2009. That is if no delays.


----------



## Justme78783

ELBASA-TIRANA ... ^^ ,


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*I have closed this thread for a moment to do some moderation.

Please note that some discussions about countries can get into heavy debate easily, so please refrain from posting potentially offtopic/offensive/country vs country/nationality vs nationality posts. 

Any posts about comparing roads with other countries will be deleted, or the thread might be locked alltogether. 

I hope we can peacefully discuss the development of the Albanian motorway and highway network. *


----------



## 7t

I don't think the thread should be locked but rather a few trolls should be brigged or even prevented from having access to this section.


----------



## Justme78783

Nevermind  , on topic now . An thanx Chriszwolle for cleaning this thread .


----------



## snupix

Albaneren said:


> Wooooww, Shqiptario the 4 picute you posted, it that in Albania? If it is: It looks awesome.


It's in Italy.


----------



## Shqiptario

Albaneren said:


> Wooooww, Shqiptario the 4 picute you posted, it that in Albania? If it is: It looks awesome.


edit


----------



## Shqiptario

Albaneren said:


> Wooooww, Shqiptario the 4 picute you posted, it that in Albania? If it is: It looks awesome.


no,its not in Alb. but the Lushnje-Fier have to look like that when it will finish. I found that picture on the Albanian Ministery of transport website.


----------



## Albaneren

If its gonna look like that, then they will put emergency lanes and barriere. Right?


----------



## radi6404

:lol::lol::lol:

You like the Serbian motorway look, when they are new some Serbian otorways look very impressive, the asphalt and markings look very good and they are some of the smoothest motorways i´ve ever seen by far. If it will be a motorway it should have emergency lanes, if it doesn´t have emergency lanes it is not a motorway.


----------



## enschede-er

Albaneren said:


> If its gonna look like that, then they will put emergency lanes and barriere. Right?


they always put a barriere, but emregency lanes not tey wiull sure do it from durres to morine


----------



## Shqiptario

Durrës-Kukës....new photos from plasma(flickr)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Impressive. Are they also implementing road numbers for motorways or are they gonna call it by their name only?


----------



## Timon91

They have SH numbers, do you mean that?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I thought those were for national roads only, not necessarily for motorways?


----------



## Albaneren

Damn, Durrës - Prishtina will be great!! Nice done Shqiptario. Shum mirë.


----------



## enschede-er

do you mean A1 A2 A3 ..?


----------



## radi6404

I think you should be banned, people asking you friendly to communicate in English but you just ignore them.


----------



## paF4uko

radi6404 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> You like the Serbian motorway look, when they are new some Serbian otorways look very impressive, the asphalt and markings look very good and they are some of the smoothest motorways i´ve ever seen by far. If it will be a motorway it should have emergency lanes, if it doesn´t have emergency lanes it is not a motorway.


This is something I fully agree...


----------



## Timon91

English please. This is Albanian


----------



## Verso

prishtina .zh said:


> wow zer guet albanien .. albania die ganze strasse un infrastruktur investiert wom zeine fonden fom zeines budget .. slovakei investier fom subvencionen fom eu und chekien funanziert fon eu subvencionen slovenien auch .. nur slovakei für nekste 3 jachre werde profitieren fom eu subvencionen 13 milliarden euro .. alsso das vas si ereicht das han zi ereicht mit gelt föm eu . in gegen teil föm albanien hat das alein ereicht das ist unterschid schtolz cu zein..


WTF? :nuts: You must be Vuk Karadžić writing in German, write as you say. :lol:

PS: if Slovakia is getting 13 billion euros from EU for roads, then pigs are flying too. We only get a few millions.


----------



## Timon91

He probably meant millions, though that 's only a little money for road construction :dunno: 
I mean, a good motorway in the Netherlands costs 100 million/km


----------



## Verso

radi6404 said:


> I think you should be banned


:rofl:


----------



## Timon91

Quite a paradox, isn't it?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> PS: if Slovakia is getting 13 billion euros from EU for roads, then pigs are flying too. We only get a few millions.


I thought any country upgrading E-routes can recieve money from EU funds, no matter how rich the country is. That's why non-EU countries also recieve some funding for E-routes (like Kazakhstan).



Timon91 said:


> He probably meant millions, though that 's only a little money for road construction :dunno:
> I mean, a good motorway in the Netherlands costs 100 million/km


Nah € 100 million is for the exception of the A4. Other motorways don't cost that much.


----------



## Justme78783

panda80 said:


> i know this, but i want to drive in albania next april and that's why i'm interested in % of national roads finished till now.


Hmm ok then , until next april 1) Durres-Kukes will have been finished which is like about 120 kms or more of a very modern highway and connects kosova with Albania , 

2) Shkoder-Tirana finished ( about 90 kms ) it is already finished ( it is a very comfortale modern 1x1 road )

3) Gjirokastra -Tepelene ( 30 kms ) finished last year , a very good road

4) Tirana - Lushnje ( 160 kms ) finished 

5) Levan - vlore 

6)...

and it goes like that , i d say like about when you ll be there 70 -80 % of our national road system will have been finished . 

But of course it depends in what region you will go , pls specify it , so i can say smth more about the roads you ll pass .


----------



## panda80

Justme78783 said:


> Hmm ok then , until next april 1) Durres-Kukes will have been finished which is like about 120 kms or more of a very modern highway and connects kosova with Albania ,
> 
> 2) Shkoder-Tirana finished ( about 90 kms ) it is already finished ( it is a very comfortale modern 1x1 road )
> 
> 3) Gjirokastra -Tepelene ( 30 kms ) finished last year , a very good road
> 
> 4) Tirana - Lushnje ( 160 kms ) finished
> 
> 5) Levan - vlore
> 
> 6)...
> 
> and it goes like that , i d say like about when you ll be there 70 -80 % of our national road system will have been finished .
> 
> But of course it depends in what region you will go , pls specify it , so i can say smth more about the roads you ll pass .


Thanks for informations.i want to go on the following routeodgradec-librazhd-elbasan-lusnje-fier-vlore.


----------



## Justme78783

^^ I mean in total , last year i d say like 15 % - 20 %


----------



## Justme78783

panda80 said:


> Thanks for informations.i want to go on the following routeodgradec-librazhd-elbasan-lusnje-fier-vlore.




Lushnje-fier is finishing in 4 months from now . A 2 x 2 
Fier - vlore ( the construction has begun ) but i do not know the deadline . 
Pogradec - librazhd ( i think that this road has finished . 
as for elbasan- lushnje i do not know . 

If is somone here that knows then pls give some information . 

Personally i d advise you to and to Tirana since it is like an hour far from Elbasan ... and then from tirana you can go to lushnje-fier-vlore ... 

Go and have a coffe there , i think you ll like the modern side of tirana .


----------



## enschede-er

Will durres-kukkes have also a few 2x3 lanes ?


----------



## vlker

Justme78783 said:


> If is somone here that knows then pls give some information .


Roads by Ohrid lake, especially Struga - Perrenjasi- Librazhd is in very good shape. From Perrenjasi to maceodinian border there is also climbing lane, so the road is comfortable.

But roads by adriatic sea (Lushinje -vlore and vlore - himare - sarrande) are quite dangerous. Sometimes is situation like you must drive reverse a few hundred meters, because you just met a bus and there isnt place for two of you between cliff to sea and a rock above you.


----------



## DanMs

^yea those roads in Vlora are quite narrow.


lushnje-fier is finished in February (3 months) and will turn out pretty good.


----------



## Shqiptario

Durrës-Kukës Motorway Progress .....December 2008


----------



## DanMs

^ Beautiful videos. Thanks

Its going to turn out real good.


----------



## Justme78783

vlker said:


> But roads by adriatic sea (Lushinje -vlore and vlore - himare - sarrande) are quite dangerous. Sometimes is situation like you must drive reverse a few hundred meters, because you just met a bus and there isnt place for two of you between cliff to sea and a rock above you.


Both roads you mention are under contruction .

Lushnje-fier is finishing in 2-3 months from now , and fier-vlore the construction has begun .

And vlore-himare - sarande the construction begun a last year , and in 6 months from now , it will be perfect . 

As you can understand , you are right that these roads were not good , but things have changed  . I am from that region near Sarande, so i know , major changes in the road infrastucture there . 

The thing i did not know was Librazhd and the road near the macedonian border . 

I am glad though that near that those regions have a nice road system too. Good to hear . 

My point is that if you take the same route agin in the summer of 2009  then all the roads you ll pass will be ina very good condition . 

Thanx for the info dude .


----------



## Albaniaaan

Elbasan-Tirana


----------



## vlker

Justme78783 said:


> Both roads you mention are under contruction .
> 
> Lushnje-fier is finishing in 2-3 months from now , and fier-vlore the construction has begun .
> 
> And vlore-himare - sarande the construction begun a last year , and in 6 months from now , it will be perfect .
> 
> As you can understand , you are right that these roads were not good , but things have changed  . I am from that region near Sarande, so i know , major changes in the road infrastucture there .
> 
> The thing i did not know was Librazhd and the road near the macedonian border .
> 
> I am glad though that near that those regions have a nice road system too. Good to hear .
> 
> My point is that if you take the same route agin in the summer of 2009  then all the roads you ll pass will be ina very good condition .
> 
> Thanx for the info dude .


I´m glad to hear it. Albania has great touristic potencial, so improvement of adriatic magistral will be very helpfull. You should also improve infrastructure of electricity. Blackouts are not good visiting card


----------



## panda80

will durres-morine motorway really finish in spring 2009?from the videos shown it seems there is some work still to be done.


----------



## Albaniaaan

South Albania,between Vlora&Sarandë


----------



## Albaniaaan

Durrës-Kukës Motorway


----------



## enschede-er

panda80 said:


> will durres-morine motorway really finish in spring 2009?from the videos shown it seems there is some work still to be done.


yes there is , but they have done almost all tunnels and bridges , 

so then comes the asphalt but that doesnt cost al lot a time to do that


----------



## snupix

Albaniaaan said:


> South Albania,between Vlora&Sarandë


This looks like Ireland  When I was there in August, the colors were totally different...


----------



## Justme78783

snupix said:


> This looks like Ireland  When I was there in August, the colors were totally different...


Yes in summer it is so stunning there  . And now that the road has been finished there , you can go evrywhere you want , in a short period of time .


----------



## GreenAlbanian

I guess the colors are not that different now since that part of Albania does not get that much rain (I suppose so) even during the winter but the picture is taken in late afternoon or something!!!


----------



## DanMs

Ok some late news hno:



> Albania-Kosovo Road Costs 'Over €1 Billion'
> 
> The 61 kilometre-long Rreshen-Kalimash section of the Albanian- Kosovo highway is costing Albania €1.027 billion, according to the charges filed against Foreign Minister Lulzim Basha.
> 
> However, because the highway is not yet finished, its final cost could rise further. The Rreshen-Kalimash section is only a part of the 170 kilometre highway. Albania’s government has declined to give a clear estimate of the final costs of the road.
> 
> Basha, who has been charged with the abuse of power and breaking tender rules relating to the construction project and risks up to 12 years in prison, has denied any wrongdoing and has claimed that the accusations against him are politically motivated and unpatriotic.
> 
> The abuse in the case is thought to have cost Albanian taxpayers something in the range of €230 million.
> 
> The evaluation was made using the average price of construction material and labour costs in comparison to what Albania is paying to build the road.
> 
> The highway, which links the port of Durres with Kosovo and includes a six kilometre-long tunnel, is the country’s biggest public works project in decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 89 per cent of Albania’s capital expenditures during the 2008 fiscal year have been spent for the on the highway, data published by Ministry of Finance suggests.
> 
> For the nine months ending on September 30, Albania had spent €328 million from its €373 million capital expenditures budget on the road.
> 
> About half of this sum was raised in the international market as syndicated commercial loans. Albania will need to invest another €250 million to complete the project, due to be finalised in the summer of 2009.
> 
> Prosecutor General Ina Rama has been probing alleged irregularities in the tender for the construction of the highway won by the American-Turkish consortium, Bechtel-Enka for more than 17 months.
> 
> The charges relate to the time when Basha was Transport Minister. Basha’s immunity was lifted by parliament at the end of December last year. Apart from the Basha, the former head legal adviser of the minster, Andi Toma has been charged with abuse of power also. Toma has denied the charges against him.
> http://www.balkaninsight.com/en/main/news/15464/


----------



## ABRob

How many tunnels and bridges has Durrës-Kukës Motorway?


----------



## DanMs

wow nice new pics 

Shqiptario, next time remeber to seperate the pics. i do the same mistake


----------



## Shqiptario

ABRob said:


> How many tunnels and bridges has Durrës-Kukës Motorway?


http://www.km.gov.al/?fq=brenda&m=news&lid=8331&gj=gj2
http://www.idalb.com/2006/projektus/p14.htm


----------



## Shqiptario

DanMs said:


> wow nice new pics
> 
> Shqiptario, next time remeber to seperate the pics. i do the same mistake


:cheers:


----------



## enschede-er

nice pics, i can't wait till 2009 , when it's completed


----------



## GreenAlbanian

enschede-er said:


> nice pics, i can't wait till 2009 , when it's completed



You bet!!! :cheers:


----------



## Plisat

ABRob said:


> How many tunnels and bridges has Durrës-Kukës Motorway?


If I'm not wrong, should be 6 tunnels and I'm not sure about the bridges....


----------



## Arberor

^^^^ there will be 27 bridges only where bachtel&enka section and more then 30 on the way to Kukes. Tunnels 1 (double bore) 5.6km long, looks like only two lanes each side on both tunnels and without hard shoulder (never seen any tunnel with hard shoulder anyway). The rest of the road will be 2 + hard shoulder each side "including bridges".


----------



## enschede-er

its just amazing and fantastic to see Albania build so quick many roads and bridges,tunnels, very good for the EU economic standards!


----------



## Shqiptario

Elbasan-Tirana


----------



## Shqiptario

Road to Sarandë




Durrës-Kukës Motoway


----------



## jpeter

Can somebody post me a picture from Speed Limits in Croatia? Thanks


----------



## enschede-er

jpeter said:


> Can somebody post me a picture from Speed Limits in Croatia? Thanks


Than you have go to the Croatian highways&autobahns forum not here , This is a ALBANIAN forum not croatian


----------



## jpeter

sorry i forgot this, but i need the speed limits in albania too.
big mistake for myself


----------



## enschede-er

Will Tirana have a ring road/motorway , is it in planning ?


----------



## Albaniaaan

Fushë Krujë-Lezhë

Road to Lezhë









Bridge over Drini river










Llogara pass,Vlora


----------



## enschede-er

very dizzy is you ride there


----------



## Shqiptario

jpeter said:


> sorry i forgot this, but i need the speed limits in albania too.
> big mistake for myself


Entering in Albania from MonteNegro...


----------



## Justme78783

^^

is this sure on the border with montenegro , cause in 2009 , a new road will be construct there , adn from this photo the existing road section looks very good .


----------



## Albaniaaan




----------



## Shqiptario

The above pic posted by Albaniaaan is the segment "Rrogozhinë-Lushnje"


----------



## Radish2

Albaniaaan said:


>


It looks very bad already.


----------



## Timon91

Strumatic


----------



## panda80

Justme78783 said:


> ^^
> 
> is this sure on the border with montenegro , cause in 2009 , a new road will be construct there , adn from this photo the existing road section looks very good .


this may be the road to suhobin border post, that road is in good shape.in 2009 probably will be reconstructed the road to han i hotit border point which is hell right now(the same on the montenegrin side).


----------



## TheBlackCat

Hello,guys.I'm new here so I would like to introduce myself.I'm Felix The Black Cat and I am from Vlore,Albania.


----------



## Shqiptario

TheBlackCat said:


> Hello,guys.I'm new here so I would like to introduce myself.I'm Felix The Black Cat and I am from Vlore,Albania.


Welcome TheBlackCat....

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1346


----------



## 7t

Upon completion of Durrës - Morinë next spring, the gov announced yesterday plans for another major motorway linking the capital Tiranë with the southern district of Tepelenë.
More on this in the future.


----------



## Shqiptario

This is the new highway from Tepelena to Gjirokastra, It goes to Sarandë, the southern most city in Albania.


----------



## Realista_KR

Nice road. I like watching Albanian modernisations. Is the traffic always so small there?


----------



## H123Laci

^^ yeah, quite cool...
our main roads in hungary are MUCH worse... hno:


----------



## Shqiptario

Realista_KR said:


> Nice road. I like watching Albanian modernisations. Is the traffic always so small there?


Thnx ...:cheers:...Yes not to much traffic in this segment.The situation change only during summer.( Sarandë is the one of main tourist destination of all Albania).


----------



## Realista_KR

Shqiptario said:


> Sarandë is the one of main tourist destination of all Albania


From which countries do most tourists come by car to Sarandë and to other tourist destinations?


----------



## Shqiptario

Realista_KR said:


> From which countries do most tourists come by car to Sarandë and to other tourist destinations?


By car..mostly from neighbours...


----------



## enschede-er

Shqiptario said:


> This is the new highway from Tepelena to Gjirokastra, It goes to Sarandë, the southern most city in Albania.
> 
> you also have a motorway from Teplene-Gjirokastra ???


----------



## Shqiptario

enschede-er said:


> Shqiptario said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new highway from Tepelena to Gjirokastra, It goes to Sarandë, the southern most city in Albania.
> 
> you also have a motorway from Teplene-Gjirokastra ???
> 
> 
> 
> yep....finished some months ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## enschede-er

Shqiptario said:


> Thnx ...:cheers:...Yes not to much traffic in this segment.The situation change only during summer.( Sarandë is the one of main tourist destination of all Albania).


I tought Durres :booze::shocked:


----------



## 7t

Durrës region is the main attraction for the domestic market due to its approximity to the capital.


----------



## enschede-er

Nice pic of the motorway Tirana - Durres


----------



## enschede-er

Motorway junction near Durres:


----------



## 7t

Construction of the first segment of the much talked about "Arbër Road" began early last summer. The Bulqizë - Çerenec Bridge segment has a length of 16.9 km.










This segment is part of the strategic "Arbër Road" highway linking the capital Tirana with Dibër, the eastern district bordering Macedonia in a much shorter route. This project has been a priority of the current and previous government for years. 










The newly devised route will cut the distance from Tirana to Macedonia's border in half, 72 km in total length. The project has an estimated cost of €136 million.

The route:
Zall Dajt - Muizë - White Stone - Vasha Bridge - White Plain - Bulqizë - Çerenec Bridge - Gjoricë - Dibër


----------



## enschede-er

Some news about the SH1 , when/will it be constructed soon?


----------



## Shqiptario

Tiranë-Durrës


----------



## Shqiptario

Tiranë-Dibër(Arbëri Road)










First Asphalt in "Arbëri" road.























































Bridge...


----------



## Albaniaaan

Durrës-Kukës


----------



## 7t

Some brief updates:

- Today began the partial reconstruction of the asphalt and sweage system in the existing Tiranë - Durrës highway
- Also today began the widening of Durrës - Rrogozhinë road segment into 4 lanes. This segment is part of the National Road Network and one of the busiest traffic roads in the country.


----------



## Albaniaaan

Road to FyrMacedonia..Tiranë-Elbasan-Librazhd-Pogradec

























































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## 7t

The continuation of that very same road segment (Elbasan - Librazhd) near Përrenjas, a small town where my parents lived for many years.


----------



## enschede-er

Good for a vacation to go there


----------



## Albaniaaan

Tiranë-Shkodër


----------



## Timon91

Certainly the last two pics look like the road was recently repaved. Am I right?


----------



## Albaniaaan

Sarandë-Konispol 

(U/C)

(Fotot të Shtatorit 2008)


----------



## Albaniaaan

1 of 27 bridges of Durrës-Kukës Motorway











Road to Montenegro border










Tunnels of the Durrës-Kukës


----------



## enschede-er

How much long is the longest tunnel?


----------



## Shqiptario

enschede-er said:


> How much long is the longest tunnel?


5.53 km Tunnel

Its only in Albanian language

http://www.mpptt.gov.al/rruga.php


----------



## Shqiptario

Timon91 said:


> Certainly the last two pics look like the road was recently repaved. Am I right?


I guess... yes!


----------



## Nik the Greek

@Sarande-Konispol

Nice this is the first Section from Companie Egnatia Odos S.A abroaod Greece.
And AEGEK, but this one have build abroad Greece too.
That is the first Picture that i have see.

@Albaniaaan.
Build the companie this section as a Motorway or Expressway?


----------



## AL-KS

Lushnje- Fier motorway:cheers:




































































Sorry for the bad quality...:lol:


----------



## Shqiptario

Nik the Greek said:


> @Sarande-Konispol
> 
> Nice this is the first Section from Companie Egnatia Odos S.A abroaod Greece.
> And AEGEK, but this one have build abroad Greece too.
> That is the first Picture that i have see.


The half of moneys for the Sarande-Konispol road are financed by Greek Govern.


----------



## Shqiptario

Thanks for the photos AL-KS...I havent seen new photos of the road for months..Its almost finished now...


----------



## snupix

Albaniaaan said:


> Road to Montenegro border


As far as I know, this is in Croatia, near Neum.


----------



## 7t

>


Looks like both sides are operational now. Nice progress and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Verso

Cool!


----------



## Timon91

Nice tv :lol:

Time for a second Albanian thread, btw


----------



## 7t

I think you're right.
I'll open the second thread in a more organized way.


----------



## 7t

*[AL] Albania's Motorways | Autostradat e Shqipërisë # II*

*Albania's Motorways | Autostradat e Shqipërisë # II*










*Current Motorways u/c*

Durrës - Morinë
The project that spreads through 4 districts is divided into 5 segments at a total length of 170 km. Other specifications include a total of 35 bridges and a tunnel of 5.6 km in approximate length (unconfirmed).









_
Completion: Spring 2009
Photo Credits: Mpptt.gov.al; Plasma2008 from Flickr.com_










Lushnjë - Fier
The segment is part of Corridor VIII and will connect the bordering cities of Lushnjë and Fier at a total length of 21 km.









_
Completion: Spring 2009
Photo Credits: Google Maps; User member Al_Ks_ 










Levan - Vlorë
This segment connects the region of Levan (19 km south of Fier) with the southern port city of Vlora in a length of 24.2 km

_Completion: Fall 2009
Photo Credits: Google Maps_










Durrës - Rrogozhinë
Expansion of the existing segment Plepat Beach (Durrës) - Rrogozhinë into a 4 lane motorway. Part of the National Road network.
Total length (30 km)

_Completion: Autumn 2009
Photo Credits: Google Maps_










Korçë - Qafë Plloçë
This 4 lane motorway segment is part of the future Korçë - Qafë Thanë motorway which will connect the city of Korça with Macedonia's border. Total length - 29 km.

_Completion: 2010
Photo Credits: Korcajone.net
_









*Other Planned Motorways*

- Thumanë - Rrogozhinë (65 km)
- Tiranë - Durrës (expanding to 6 lanes, 30 km)
- Tiranë - Elbasan (alternative route, 36 km)
- Tiranë - Tepelenë (major project, estimated cost €1 billion)

*Current Highways u/c*

Arbër Road
Beginning of the Bulqizë - Çerenec Bridge segment has a length of 16.9 km. This segment is part of the strategic "Arbër Road" highway linking the capital Tirana with Dibër, the eastern district bordering Macedonia in a much shorter route. The newly devised route will cut the distance from Tirana to Macedonia's border in half, 72 km in total length. The project has an estimated cost of €136 million.

_Completion: Fall 2009
Photo Credits: Dibra.org_



















Shkodër - Hani i Hotit
This segment is part of the North - South Corridor that connects the city of Shkodër with Montenegro's border consisting in 35 km of total length.

_Completion: Spring 2010_

Sarandë - Konispol
The segment is 40 km in length. Part of the North - South Corridor, will connect Saranda with the border point of Qafë Botë.

_Completion: 2010_

Levan - Tepelenë
The segment is 70 km in length. Part of the North - South Corridor, will connect the region of Levan (Fier) with the district of Tepelenë.

_Completion: 2010_

Fier - Patos
Reconstruction of the existing segment with a length of 4 km.

_Completion: 2009_


----------



## Mateusz

Let's close down this thread then ! :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*New thread*


----------



## enschede-er

Nice pics


----------



## 7t

Hey mate, do you mind removing those pics?
I'll add all the info in the head post of the thread.
Thanks.


----------



## mappero

I'm impressed about this: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29296696&postcount=926
Nice job, well done.


----------



## Justme78783

Durres Kukes motorway 

Total cost aproximately = 1,2 Billion $ (1.200.000.000 $ ) 

Deadline August of 2009 

Companies working there : Bechtel enka , and other albanian, kosovar and slovenian companies . 


Durres-Kukes Tunnel 






















Durres-Kukes various pics


----------



## Shqiptario

Great job 7t


----------



## Shqiptario

mappero said:


> I'm impressed about this: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29296696&postcount=926
> Nice job, well done.


Durrës-Kukës motorway is the biggest and the most important project of Albania.


----------



## 7t

I'll update the first post a bit later on when I find more time.


----------



## enschede-er

Lushnje - Fier (still under construction)


----------



## 7t

That is not Lushnjë - Fier but Rrogozhinë - Lushnjë which was completed two years ago


----------



## Treasure

Why has the deadline changed from June to August 2009?


----------



## enschede-er

7t said:


> That is not Lushnjë - Fier but Rrogozhinë - Lushnjë which was completed two years ago


I foundet on a site and there it says Lushnje - Fier .


----------



## enschede-er

i tought they will build tunnels 2x1 lanes , but they are 2x2. :banana:


----------



## Shqiptario

Treasure said:


> Why has the deadline changed from June to August 2009?


I dont know from where he got that information ..but as long as the official data says that the road will finish in June..no other sources can be reliable....


----------



## 7t

There's no such thing as official. Every project has an estimation time. Bare in mind that this road started 4 years ago and it's still not finished.


----------



## enschede-er

Can anywhone tell me the currently Motorways there are in Albania , or show it whit a map?


----------



## Shqiptario

enschede-er said:


> Can anywhone tell me the currently Motorways there are in Albania , or show it whit a map?


----------



## x-type

he asked about existing. as far as i know, there are existing ones only between Tiranë and Durrës, and something around Lushnjë. but those are more as expressways (4 lanes without SOS lanes)


----------



## enschede-er

Will Fier - Vlora be a motorway ?


----------



## 7t

That's the Levan - Vlorë motorway segment already mentioned on the head post


----------



## 7t

Right now as we speak, there are approximately 400 km of motorways/highways under construction throughout Albania. This does not include rural/secondary roads.


----------



## Radish2

7t said:


> Right now as we speak, there are approximately 400 km of motorways/highways under construction throughout Albania. This does not include rural/secondary roads.


And they will open now earler than in 3 years from now, right?


----------



## 7t

They should all be ready by 2010


----------



## enschede-er

That is fast!


----------



## DanMs

enschede-er said:


> Will Fier - Vlora be a motorway ?


No. It will be a a dual 2-lane carriageway with two lanes each
3.75m wide in both directions. I am certain this segment wont have hard shoulders.


----------



## 7t

DanMs said:


> No. It will be a a dual 2-lane carriageway with two lanes each
> 3.75m wide in both directions. I am certain this segment wont have hard shoulders.


Read here:



> *Karakteristikat gjeometrike të trafikut dhe të seksioneve për autostradën Levan - Vlorë*
> 2 korsi për kah lëvizjeje me gjerësi 3.75 m;
> Hapësirë të brëndshme me gjerësi 3,50 m, të përbërë nga trafikndarësi me gjerësi 2,50 m dhe buzë rruge në të majtë me gjerësi 0,50 m;
> Buzë rruge në të djathtë me gjerësi 1,75 m.


----------



## DanMs

It could be right but that wasn't mentioned on The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development website.




> TECHNICAL ASPECTS OF THE SCHEME
> The Levan - Vlore project is part of the Fier - Vlora project designed by “Sintagma” an Italian company.
> The 24 km route commences at Km 19+600 at a roundabout south of Levan village, 500 m west of the
> existing road, and it ends at a roundabout at Km 43+500 close to the city of Vlora on the existing road
> between Narta and Vlora. This road is proposed to be a dual 2-lane carriageway with two lanes each
> 3.75m wide in both directions.
> Starting from Levan, until crossing the River Vjosa, the proposed road sweeps around Ferrasi,
> bypassing the village to the west, and enters the river floodplain. The project intersects the local road
> going to the village of Qarr at Km 21+ 300 and a bridge is planned to be built to separate the two
> roads. The length of the bridge is 385 m and it will overpass the local road and a wide tract of land
> prone to flooding. However a connection will be provided to the existing road, from the roundabout at
> Levan, to ensure continuation of traffic connecting the existing local road with the proposed highway.
> The roundabout at Levan will also provide a connection with the existing Fier - Vlora road through a
> link near the train station. Throughout the scheme, the proposed road crosses private property
> belonging to farmers, which according to Law Nr. 7501 is classified as agricultural land.
> http://www.ebrd.com/projects/eias/37057e.pdf


----------



## Verso

I can't wait to see, if Albania will really have so many motorways so soon. That means I'll be one year older though.


----------



## enschede-er

Yes , and is also good for the EU , they make a good chance if they build those roads(motorways highways etc.) and infrastructure , like buildings , and airports and all that stuff.


----------



## Albaniaaan

Bridge near Reps


----------



## Seagull

What about the non Bechtel sections? Is the existing road Shkodra-Tirana going to be upgraded from the intersection near Lezha to Rinas?


----------



## Seagull

> Saranda-Konispol, 2-2 highway? Saranda does not have 20.000 people and konispol maybe less than a 1000. No trade with Greece also, and for Saranda such trade can be carried through the port... cannot imagine such a highway between these two towns.


Not much traffic NOW! 
But it could be part of the Adriatic-ionian corridor:








The connection with the Egnatia Motorway is easier this way.


----------



## enschede-er

Sarande has 35.000 people an konispol 3500


----------



## Albaniaaan




----------



## panda80

where are these pictures taken?


----------



## Shqiptario

panda80 said:


> where are these pictures taken?


Last 4 photos that Albaniaaan posted are part of Durrës-Kukës Motorway


----------



## enschede-er

The Motorway speed limit is 120?


----------



## Seagull

Something more from Croatia: the Albanian minister of transportation was in Zagreb on January 23 and talked with his Croatian colleague Kalmeta about the Croatian model of the motorway construction. He also said that Albania is going to build the motorway Thumane-Durres-Rrogozhine. Some Croatian enterprises are interested in this business (Konstruktor). 
It is also part of the Adriatic-ionian motorway to Greece!


----------



## Tirana98

Seagull said:


> What about the non Bechtel sections? Is the existing road Shkodra-Tirana going to be upgraded from the intersection near Lezha to Rinas?


*Begins expansion of the "highway of death"* 

The General Directorate of Roads has started work of *expanding to four lanes the axis Fushe Kruje - Milot*, part of the corridor Durres - Kukes. The axis, known as the highway of death due to the high number of accidents will be equipped with *traffic barriers* and other security elements. The machinery of the contractor firms who have taken over have begun digging the soil and expanding the road on both sides, from *Thumana to Milot*. Reconstruction of this axis was signalled some time ago by Transport Minister Sokol Olldashi. 
The existing axis was built in 2002. The new road will be equipped with necessary *pedestrian overpass crossings, construction of secondary roads, and vehicle rest places at the side*. The works are expected to significantly minimize the number of accidents that have produced in a few years a record number of casualties. The axis is over 20 km and divided into 8 lots. Works are expected to be completed in March 2010. 

_tvklan.tv
End of January 2009._


----------



## Seagull

> The General Directorate of Roads has started work of expanding to four lanes the axis Fushe Kruje - Milot, part of the corridor Durres - Kukes.


Thank you for these infos. I am reading also the thread in Albanian. I am glad you make so much progress in the road infrastructure.


----------



## 7t

Seagull said:


> Something more from Croatia: the Albanian minister of transportation was in Zagreb on January 23 and talked with his Croatian colleague Kalmeta about the Croatian model of the motorway construction. He also said that Albania is going to build the motorway Thumane-Durres-Rrogozhine. Some Croatian enterprises are interested in this business (Konstruktor).
> It is also part of the Adriatic-ionian motorway to Greece!


This is what you're looking for http://km.gov.al/?fq=brenda&m=news&lid=8995&gj=gj2


----------



## panda80

so durres-kukes won't be a motorway for it's full length?


----------



## Seagull

panda80 said:


> so durres-kukes won't be a motorway for it's full length?


Not for some time! But if you look up and follow the link you'll understand.
BTW, @7t: thanks for the governemnt link talking about Thumane-Durres.


----------



## Albaniaaan




----------



## Korcari

What it's going on with the road Korce - Plloce?


----------



## Albaneren

Damn, its almost impossible to find this thread.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there a numbering scheme for future motorways?


----------



## KOL

*Vlora-Saranda*

Someone knows the something about progress of modernization road Vlora -Saranda?


----------



## Shqiptario

KOL said:


> Someone knows the something about progress of modernization road Vlora -Saranda?


Vlorë-Sarandë

(photos of early December '08)




























This is an video about this road ...The road will be finished in the middle of this year.


----------



## KOL

Very thank for Your answer and I greet


----------



## Shqiptario

KOL said:


> Very thank for Your answer and I greet


You are welcome


----------



## Albaneren

I am wondering, how is the border crossing between Albania and Kosovo going to look like?


----------



## superalbanian

^^ me too!


----------



## Ban.BL

Shqiptario said:


>


have you noticed the tie reporter is waring 1st day 

This road seems to be narrow. How wide is it?


----------



## Albaneren

Shqiptario said:


> with other words..u mean?



Granica e Kosovës dhe e Shqiperisë, si de duket ajo? A de jese deni granic, a kurnisen?


----------



## Shqiptario

Lushnje-Fier


----------



## Ban.BL

is the whole road between this two towns 4 lanes?


----------



## DanMs

Yeah. Just finished. As you can see they have put the barriers already.


----------



## Ban.BL

great, so that means faster to Saranda


----------



## Radish2

Shqiptario said:


> Lushnje-Fier


Looks great


----------



## DanMs

For Ban.BL who wants to go there


----------



## DanMs

Tepelene - Gjirokaster


----------



## DanMs

Tirane - Elbasan


----------



## Radish2

DanMs said:


> Tepelene - Gjirokaster


I like the road, good asphalt and asphalted shoulers. What is the music playing in the car, it sounds good, especially for driving.


----------



## Shqiptario

Its an italian song ...Singer is aolo Meneguzzi-Lei E'(She is)...


----------



## Ban.BL

DanMs said:


> For Ban.BL who wants to go there


what part is this?


----------



## Ban.BL

DanMs said:


> Tirane - Elbasan


when did they reconstruct this road, 2 years ago didn+t look like this


----------



## DanMs

^^ 

I'm not sure i have not travelled there. I was i Albania 2 years ago as well.

but here is a quote from 2007

7t said: _"The article mentions the government approval of a new motorway expected to start soon in the Tirana - Elbasan segment. Its estimated length is 38 km and the motorway will have 4 lanes and tolls including 12 gas stations.
The company investing in the project has a 20 year concession deal with the government."_
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=494988&page=7


So if it has been reconstructed, it has been recently.


----------



## Ban.BL

i have checked now in GE and this segment on video is small segment, coz i remember very well that the road was most of the time trough mountains.


----------



## DanMs




----------



## Albaneren

Omg what a great way!! I only wish they could add wayshoulder, and then it would be a dream! But of course, it looks great even without wayshoulder.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You mean:

Way : Road/highway/motorway
Wayshoulder: hard shoulder/emergency lane


----------



## Albaneren

Yes of course


----------



## Shqiptario

Albaneren said:


> Omg what a great way!! I only wish they could add wayshoulder, and then it would be a dream! But of course, it looks great even without wayshoulder.


For which road r u talking about?


----------



## 7t

ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, how many of those 2.5 million are from outside the Balkans? If you're used to go to France or Spain, you're really not going that easy to a country like Albania.


You are proving my point. How do you know what Albania is like if you've never been there?

I personally would not wanna spend my vacation in the same place over and over again. Albania can be seen as an alternative, a place not many people have been to or know much about. It's a country filled with stunning natural beauty, historical sites, a unique culture and hospitable people. This is the impression most people have when they visit the country.

Then again, I'm not here to try to convince you to go there. To be fair, I could care less.


----------



## 7t

Radish2 said:


> As far as I know Albanians have something against many nations and that is not good. Many people say Albanians are very violent etc.


Do you know that we have thousands of serbian tourists visit our beaches in the summer? Hard to believe right?
I haven't heard of a single instance where they felt unsafe, threatened or looked upon negatively by the locals. I have never heard of tourists that visit the country say that albanians are violent and prejudiced towards foreigners.


----------



## Timon91

ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, how many of those 2.5 million are from outside the Balkans?


Not many I think, since it's quite a drive all the way from western Europe to Albania.


----------



## 7t

I don't see what makes beaches in France and Spain superior to those in Albania:dunno:
I would argue quite the opposite.


----------



## Shqiptario

Radish2 said:


> Albania would be an interesting country for me to visit, but if I know that people will hate me when I go to vacation, I don´t want to visit it. As far as I know Albanians have something against many nations and that is not good. Many people say Albanians are very violent etc.


U guy ..have too much strange things in your head.If u want to be hated..then people hate u!!..Never happened this kind of incidents in Albania(even with Serbs..last year were more than 30.000 Serbs that visited Albania).These "too many nations" that u said above.. are slavs..and if slavs have something against Albanians...then,that is your problem!!


----------



## Shqiptario

hhhh..If these "too many people" think that Spain is in white list ....then ..they r wrong!!..Albania is an safe country....Unknown for a part of Europe..but that doesnt make Alb. danger to visit or an non go country..like some people above said!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

7t said:


> I don't see what makes beaches in France and Spain superior to those in Albania:dunno:
> I would argue quite the opposite.


You know, I know, but the average German/Dutchmen/Swedish doesn't know that. They don't even know what it looks like in the first place.


----------



## Shqiptario

@Radish2

How its being an Bulgar in Macedonia? Serbia? or Greece?

With all these countries Bulgaria had problems in the past..but never with Albania.So your point for your coment above..was?


----------



## 7t

ChrisZwolle said:


> You know, I know, but the average German/Dutchmen/Swedish doesn't know that. They don't even know what it looks like in the first place.



I feel the same way about The Netherlands yet that won't stop me from wanting to go visit


----------



## AltinD

7t said:


> I don't see what makes beaches in France and Spain superior to those in Albania:dunno:


You know very well the answer to that question.


----------



## DanMs

Radish2 said:


> Albania would be an interesting country for me to visit, but if I know that people will hate me when I go to vacation, I don´t want to visit it. As far as I know Albanians have something against many nations and that is not good. Many people say Albanians are very violent etc.


----------



## Radish2

Shqiptario said:


> @Radish2
> 
> How its being an Bulgar in Macedonia? Serbia? or Greece?
> 
> With all these countries Bulgaria had problems in the past..but never with Albania.So your point for your coment above..was?


Now Bulgaria doesn´t have problems with these nations and I don´t have any problems with Albanians, if they don´t do bad stuff to me or do bad things in general like beating people up etc. But you should know that many Bulgarians are negative to many nations, including the Roma population in their country aswell, well the Roma nation should be a bit more sozial but I can´t accept that Bulgarians are so much against them. Also Bulgarians are very much against Albanians, not me, but I am telling you about the people I know in Bulgaria. you shoulnd´t care what most Bulgarians say, they are some of the most patriotic nations I know, I just expressed my opinion about visiting Bulgaria but that´s also because I heart stories that it was very dangerous going through Albania and people steal things and so on. If it´s really like that, it is bad. But if it has changed and Albania is now as save as any other country in the Balkans, it´s fine.


----------



## Verso

Seagull said:


> The Croatian coastal motroway is also in competition with the Macedonian and Serbian motorways (to Belgrade).


As well as with Croatian A3, which includes Zagreb.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Radish2 said:


> Albania would be an interesting country for me to visit, but if I know that people will hate me when I go to vacation, I don´t want to visit it. As far as I know Albanians have something against many nations and that is not good. Many people say Albanians are very violent etc.


WTF are you talking about? Who are those 'many nations' Albanians 'have something against'? Who are those people that say 'Albanians are very violent'? That's some pretty deep prejudice right there. hno:


----------



## Seagull

DanMs said:


>


It is a propaganda video, but I like it! Nice scenery! The only thing I'd like to say to Albanians is to protect the environment as well as possible! (That's what the man in the video also said!).
Shkova atje!


----------



## Seagull

7t said:


> I don't see what makes beaches in France and Spain superior to those in Albania:dunno:
> I would argue quite the opposite.


This could be in Croatia as well!


----------



## DanMs

Seagull said:


> It is a propaganda video, but I like it! Nice scenery! The only thing I'd like to say to Albanians is to protect the environment as well as possible! (That's what the man in the video also said!).
> Shkova atje!



It is a realistic video with generally positive things but also highlighting some of its problems.


----------



## Albaniaaan

Tiranë-F.Krujë








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Treasure

7T overrates the beaches in Albania also, from durres and northwards the coastline is not impressive at all, actually i would never recommend a person to visit Durres for a holiday but from Durres southwards is another story, where the beauty is hidden.


----------



## 7t

Treasure said:


> 7T overrates the beaches in Albania also, from durres and northwards the coastline is not impressive at all, actually i would never recommend a person to visit Durres for a holiday but from Durres southwards is another story, where the beauty is hidden.


Same goes for other countries as well. Not all of France's coastline offers great beaches. Some parts are pretty average.
When you say that you don't recommend Durrës to anyone that shows how much you actually know about our coastline. For your information, there's a total of over 40km of coastline in that district. The best beach is located north of it in Lalëzi Bay where foreign investors are building luxury resorts as we speak. Southwards, you have Plepat bordering Golem. That's a pretty good quality beach except for all the construction activity.


----------



## Shqiptario

squirrel_ri said:


> Hi everyone,


Hi there...


squirrel_ri said:


> Are all the photos from Durres-Morine motorway actually the Bechtel sections?


Not all..the photos posted above from Albaniaaan are from the third segment..."Kukës-Morinë"(Near at Rep.of Kosova's border).But 


squirrel_ri said:


> Are there any pics and news about the non-Bechtel sections?


Yes....Fushë Krujë-Milot is one of 3 segments of "Durrës-Kukës" motorway...F.Krujë-Milot is during expansion(soon it will be an 2X2 road).
















































squirrel_ri said:


> As far I've understood in 2009 only the Bechtel sections willbe completed?


Judging by photos..thats what seems more logical...but our govern claim that in 27 June all road will be finished...(I hope that is not an electoral declaration)



squirrel_ri said:


> Are there any concrete plans for the section from Montenegro to Tirana?


Yes,the road Tiranë-Shkodër will be expanded in a 2X2 road...as for the segment Shkodër-Hani i Hotit(near MonteNegrin border)..i only know that there is an project for this road...i don't have further information.


squirrel_ri said:


> BTW, the 21st century will be the Albanian century on the Balkans as Albania is the demographically most active nation with an educated working force. That's what Europe needs. Albania will finally get the place it deserves. It will become the Balkan leader in many aspects.


[/QUOTE]
Thank u ....let's hope


----------



## Justme78783

panda80 said:


> are there works on all the stretches between durres and morine?which segments are going to be opened this year?and what about the road skoder-han i hotit?how are works advancing there?no photos were presented from that place...



The Rreshen kalimash(bectel enka segment) will have finished in 1 month from now , 3 days before the general elections ! 

The above (last) pictures are from morine kukes ^^ ! I do not know when tha segment will have been complete but its deffinately gonna be this year , be4 august , so it might be in the same time with the rreshen kalimash , or a month later ... ! 

As for the road shkoder han i hotit ... there are no news :/ ! We do not know if the construction has started there yet  !


----------



## DanMs

squirrel_ri said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm following occasionally this thread and every time the photos get more jaw dropping. :cheers:
> Are all the photos from Durres-Morine motorway actually the Bechtel sections? Are there any pics and news about the non-Bechtel sections?
> As far I've understood in 2009 only the Bechtel sections willbe completed?
> Can we assume that then (only with Bechtel sections completed) a larger chunk of traffic from Kosova directed to West Europe will go through Kukes-Durres and then to Skoder-Podgorica-Dubrovnik-Croatian A1?
> Are there any concrete plans for the section from Montenegro to Tirana?
> BTW, the 21st century will be the Albanian century on the Balkans as Albania is the demographically most active nation with an educated working force. That's what Europe needs. Albania will finally get the place it deserves. It will become the Balkan leader in many aspects.


Thank you!!

The photographs above were from non-Bechtel sections(Kukes-Morine). Bechtel section i think it includes only Rreshen-Kalimash.

I don't know which company is doing the other sections, that's why i asked.


----------



## paF4uko

Shqiptario said:


> @paF4uko
> 
> As in general your comments according to Albania,Rep.of Kosova r a bit non likeable for us....why don't ya better leave our threads?(as u don't have nothing to contribute for what's going on in our countries)


I like your roads and I'm interested in them - that's why. When I disagree with someone I say it no matter if you like it or not - I'm not getting married with you anyway.

Btw, nice scenary on the photos. Thank you!


----------



## Justme78783

paF4uko said:


> I like your roads and I'm interested in them - that's why. When I disagree with someone I say it no matter if you like it or not - I'm not getting married with you anyway.
> 
> Btw, nice scenary on the photos. Thank you!


Your welcomed to comment in here my friend , even if you disagree with us ! 

I think , shqiptarios reaction was a bit exagarated , isn't that correct shqiptario ? 

Oh btw smth totally irrelevant .

Guys i am n upcoming trance producer , so if you like trance go here to see my tracks : 

http://www.myspace.com/djmars78783

i ve got more than 800 subscriers in youtube 

or search dj mars in youtube , one song of mine has been seen by more than 19.000 people 

:cheers:

sorry for the offtopic !


----------



## paF4uko

^^ Thanks! :cheers:

I'm particulary interested in Dures-Elbasan-Librazhd (Guess why!). Is it going to be a highway or a real motorway with shoulders? What is its current state?


----------



## squirrel_ri

thank you all for thr news. I'm planning to visit Albania this summer, so maybe I'll have the pleasure to drive along the section:cheers:


----------



## panda80

Justme78783 said:


> The Rreshen kalimash(bectel enka segment) will have finished in 1 month from now , 3 days before the general elections !
> 
> The above (last) pictures are from morine kukes ^^ ! I do not know when tha segment will have been complete but its deffinately gonna be this year , be4 august , so it might be in the same time with the rreshen kalimash , or a month later ... !
> 
> As for the road shkoder han i hotit ... there are no news :/ ! We do not know if the construction has started there yet  !


Thanks!:cheers:
i can't wait to visit albania next time, hope i will see more from it.Beaches in albania look so beautiful from google earth and also its mountains.Till then i hope the main infrastructure projects will be completed.I'm sorry if my comments were misunderstood, i just requested a little bit more modesty, which will help albania a lot in my opinion.


----------



## Justme78783

panda80 said:


> Thanks!:cheers:
> i can't wait to visit albania next time, hope i will see more from it.Beaches in albania look so beautiful from google earth and also its mountains.Till then i hope the main infrastructure projects will be completed.I'm sorry if my comments were misunderstood, i just requested a little bit more modesty, which will help albania a lot in my opinion.



Hey buddy , yes the beaches are extremely beautiful , in general albania has many beautifull places . 
And no worries about that 

:cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario

Un updated map of roads


----------



## Shqiptario

squirrel_ri said:


> thank you all for thr news. I'm planning to visit Albania this summer, so maybe I'll have the pleasure to drive along the section:cheers:


U'r welcome ...have fun..:cheers:


----------



## squirrel_ri

Shqiptario said:


> Un updated map of roads


thank you for the map.
Is this the official planned road map?
So which 4 lane roads or motorways are already built or under construction?
As far as I've understood
built:
1.Durres-Vore-Tirana (I believe already in 1994)?
2.Lushnja-Fier


Under construction
Durres-Rrogozhina
Vore-Milot-Kukes
Fier -Tepelene
Tirana-Elbasan-Librazhd-Macedonia (Struga)
Fier-Vlora
Korçë - Qafë Plloçë

Please correct me, when should those sections be finished (apart the Durres-Kukes, which we know)


When could the construction of the section Milot-Shkoder start/finish?


----------



## Shqiptario

squirrel_ri said:


> thank you for the map.
> Is this the official planned road map?
> So which 4 lane roads or motorways are already built or under construction?
> As far as I've understood
> built:
> 1.Durres-Vore-Tirana (I believe already in 1994)?
> 2.Lushnja-Fier


All the segment of western Albania..from Shkodër to Vlora will be an 4 lanes road...which includes ,"Tiranë-Shkodër","Tiranë-Durrës"(at the end of this month this road will have an new asphalt and in the near future...it is said that will be an 3X3 road),Durrës-Rrogozhinë,Rrogozhinë-Lushnja,Lushnja-Fier,Fier-Vlora



squirrel_ri said:


> Under construction
> Durres-Rrogozhina
> Vore-Milot-Kukes
> Fier -Tepelene
> Tirana-Elbasan-Librazhd-Macedonia (Struga)
> Fier-Vlora
> Korçë - Qafë Plloçë
> 
> Please correct me, when should those sections be finished (apart the Durres-Kukes, which we know)
> 
> 
> When could the construction of the section Milot-Shkoder start/finish?


Vorë-Milot-Kukës is part of Durrës-Kukës Motorway(the segment till in "Milot" is under expansion..as i showed with the photos above).

Korçë - Qafë Plloçë have finished this year

Here is an photo from this road











Fier-Vlora is u/c










Durrës-Rrogozhina

Photos taken by Ukshin at urbania.al




































Fier -Tepelenë,have 1-2 weeks that have started the construcion..I don't have no further information(or photos) about this road.

As for Tiranë to FyrMKD border ..the road is good..but there is an project for an shorter road(15 min distance)between Tirana and Elbasan.


----------



## Shqiptario

@squirrel_ri

SH1 

North-Southern hall



















SH2

Tiranë-Durrës



















SH3

Tiranë-Elbasan-FyrMKD



















SH4

Durrës-Fier...Gjirokastra...and till at Greek border



















SH7



















Durrës-Kukës-Morinë(At Rep.of Kosova border)


----------



## 7t

Shkodër - Hani i Hotit has not started construction yet. I don't know who put up that info on Wikipedia as it's obviously inaccurate.


----------



## Total

SH2 picture from wikipedia, why does it show what appears to be bottom part of SH1 on SH2 picture? Is SH2 just Durres - Tirana? 40km or more?

Thanks!


----------



## Shqiptario

Durrë-Kukës

Photos from Albanian forum


----------



## Zanovijetalo

Now thats fantastic building progress and landscape over there, folks


----------



## Shqiptario

The other side of the tunnels....Durrës-Kukës Motorway

Photo taken from urbania.al


----------



## Shqiptario

Zanovijetalo said:


> Now thats fantastic building progress and landscape over there, folks


:cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario

Tunnels from inside(photo might be a bit old)


----------



## integrale

Hi Shqiptario,
I want to visit Butrint next month travelling by moto.I want to know in witch condition is the road from Sagiada(Greece) to Butrin.I'm trying to find a map but I can't.
Thanx


----------



## squirrel_ri

Those are all great news. So by 2015 Albania will have built the main part of its motorway/fast road /autostrada/superstrada) network. Very important for Croatia as than our A1 will be used as a trans european corridor from western europe to south-eastern europe.


----------



## Justme78783

squirrel_ri said:


> Those are all great news. So by 2015 Albania will have built the main part of its motorway/fast road /autostrada/superstrada) network. Very important for Croatia as than our A1 will be used as a trans european corridor from western europe to south-eastern europe.


I d say 2012 max ... ! and not 2015  ! Cheers


----------



## Justme78783

integrale said:


> Hi Shqiptario,
> I want to visit Butrint next month travelling by moto.I want to know in witch condition is the road from Sagiada(Greece) to Butrin.I'm trying to find a map but I can't.
> Thanx



But why only to butrint my friend ... :/ ! Albania has some amazing beaches , i d say even better than those of greece ( i know it cause i ve been raised in greece , where i still currenlty live ) ... 

so i d suggest you to visit dhermi and himara as well ...


here is a video of a beach near dhermi ... it is truy a paradise ,i ve been there 






You can go from butrint to saranda which is only a 45 minutes drive ... and from there to dhermi  ... 

the road from saranda to dhermi is excellent , it has beenfully reconstructed , let me show you some photos


----------



## Albaniaaan

Rreshen-Kalimash












































































































_Tuneli ne dalje, nga ana e Kukesit_





























Thx to Olsib :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario

Very nice!! 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3323/3554437235_0dfded2c0b_o.jpg


----------



## Shqiptario

----


----------



## pijanec

I really like the terrain. This motorway is going to be very scenic.


----------



## integrale

Justme78783 said:


> But why only to butrint my friend ... :/ ! Albania has some amazing beaches , i d say even better than those of greece ( i know it cause i ve been raised in greece , where i still currenlty live ) ...
> 
> so i d suggest you to visit dhermi and himara as well ...
> 
> 
> here is a video of a beach near dhermi ... it is truy a paradise ,i ve been there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go from butrint to saranda which is only a 45 minutes drive ... and from there to dhermi  ...
> 
> the road from saranda to dhermi is excellent , it has beenfully reconstructed , let me show you some photos


Yes it' seem really very beautifull.But what about the condition of the road from the borders of Mavromati (Igoumenitsa) fin Butrint.I intend to travel to Himara and to return from Kakavia.If you have any kind of road map to send me in I'll be glad.
Thanx.....


----------



## Shqiptario

Tunnels of *Durrës-Kukës* Motorway


----------



## DanMs

^ Very nice video. 2 days(10 meters of digging) till one of the longest tunnel in Balkans(5.5km) is done...


----------



## olsib

integrale said:


> Yes it' seem really very beautifull.But what about the condition of the road from the borders of Mavromati (Igoumenitsa) fin Butrint.I intend to travel to Himara and to return from Kakavia.If you have any kind of road map to send me in I'll be glad.
> Thanx.....


Don't worry! The general conditions are acceptable!

I have a road map bought in Milan. It's a "Euro Cart"! Maybe you can find it in a bookshop in your country!


----------



## integrale

olsib said:


> Don't worry! The general conditions are acceptable!
> 
> I have a road map bought in Milan. It's a "Euro Cart"! Maybe you can find it in a bookshop in your country!


Thanx Olsib


----------



## Shqiptario

@integrale

This is the condition of the road that lead to Kakavija(Albanian-Gr border)


----------



## Foolish Farmer

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3372/3555247626_e9562b6fce_o.jpg

:cheers: I have absolutely nothing to add!


----------



## Shqiptario

Rrëshen-Kalimash









































































Photos by Vasil Miho(flickr)


----------



## Verso

Man, that's damn shiny!


----------



## Timon91

Crash barriers are A-profile and shiny though


----------



## Justme78783

^^ You ll see how much better will look when it will have been completed ... ! 

cheers


----------



## x-type

ok, now for real - would somebody be that kind and post a list of tunnels, viaducts and exits being constructed, or at least draw it onto some map?


----------



## Albaneren

Why are they using yellow lines??


----------



## DanMs

Verso said:


> I dunno, there are loads of links about it:
> 
> http://macedoniaonline.eu/content/view/6946/56/
> http://www.zeriyt.com/albania-today...el-on-the-kosovoalbania-highway-t56318.0.html
> http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/271136,first-highway-connects-albania-with-kosovo.html
> http://balkaninsight.com/en/main/galleries/18177/
> http://www.pr-inside.com/albania-kosovo-prime-ministers-inaugurate-r1287815.htm
> http://www.topix.com/forum/world/serbia/TMQE48HHLHQF3FO2N
> etc. etc. .............
> 
> Is there a tunnel on the border?
> 
> Oh, and did they open that 5.6-km tunnel, which would be the longest motorway (double-tube) tunnel in the Balkans, if Croatia didn't open Mala Kapela and Sveti Rok tunnels just one day earlier? :rofl:


Kalimash Tunnel was opened a week ago. The rest was just election propaganda. So technically yes this was the biggest tunnel for a week. :lol:


----------



## DanMs

Albaneren said:


> Why are they using yellow lines??


Maybe it is temporary markings?


----------



## 7t

x-type said:


> ok, now for real - would somebody be that kind and post a list of tunnels, viaducts and exits being constructed, or at least draw it onto some map?


That's all the info we got:



> *Rrëshen - Kalimash (60km):* This project will be part of the 170 km highway linking the Adriatic Coast with Kosovo's border. The road will have four lanes, a 5.65 km long tunnel, 27 works of art and nearly 4.5 km of this road will be on bridges and structures up to 88 m high.


----------



## Buddy Holly

> 27 works of art


I suppose they mean 27 complicated bridges which are going to be state-of-the-art.


----------



## Morsue

No, there is a similar wording in French about bridges and things like that. They say "ouvrage d'art", which basically means structure.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Hm, didn't know that. Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Shqiptario

1 of 27 bridges of Durrës-Kukës motorway


----------



## DanMs

This highway will increase Alpine tourism... in these areas

I mean here is a brochure from Ministry of Tourism. You can sleep in these characteristic houses(in Albanian called Hane) for low prices.
http://www.akt.gov.al/tinymce/jscri...ger/files/broshura_ture_harte/Hanet_shqip.pdf

Basically, these areas are good for kayaking, mountain climbing horse riding,,,etc


----------



## Albaniaaan

Tiranë - Durrës highway


----------



## Shqiptario

The new asphalt looks very good....:cheers:


----------



## wdw35

Morsue said:


> No, there is a similar wording in French about bridges and things like that. They say "ouvrage d'art", which basically means structure.


The same term is used in Romanian: "lucrare de arta" (work of art) in reference to structures.


----------



## 7t

Looks good as new:yes:


----------



## 7t

A new variant of the future Tiranë - Elbasan motorway was presented today by the Ministry of Transportation officials => The *Tiranë - Kërrabë - Elbasan *segment. This route has a length of 31.5 km, including a 2.5 km tunnel.
Total cost of the project is estimated at roughly €170 million.


----------



## Albaniaaan

Vorë - Durrës:


----------



## Albaniaaan

Vore Durres


----------



## Albaniaaan

Road to Gjiri i Lalzit


----------



## 7t

The road that leads to Lalëzi Bay looks very nice. That's a very important segment because it leads to one of the better beaches of our Central Coast where several high-end resorts are planned to be built or are already under construction.


----------



## 7t

Speaking of Lalëzi Bay, construction of another route that links the beach with the national road network is expected to start later this year. It's a 13 km long segment that begins from the village of Bubq and runs up all the way down, towards the picturesque olive hills of the bay.


----------



## DanMs

Looks nice.

Next step: expand Tirane-Durres to 3-lanes. And "Arberi Road" linking Albania with Fyrom.


----------



## Albaneren

Would be nice for the albanians in Macedonia to pass with a motorway in Albania.


----------



## Shqiptario

Albaneren said:


> Would be nice for the albanians in Macedonia to pass with a motorway in Albania.


Ofc.. ...."Arbëri" road(Tiranë-Dibër) its almost finished.


----------



## panda80

Shqiptario said:


> Ofc.. ...."Arbëri" road(Tiranë-Dibër) its almost finished.


Is it going to be a motorway?


----------



## Justme78783

Durres- kukes , here you see one of the 27 bridges 















































































































































[/


----------



## DanMs

*Albania highway: Making the first move*

*A vital connection*
The motorway will create a vital connection with Durres, which is considered to be the Balkans’ main port. The official line is that the new road will cut journey times from there to Kosovo from six hours to two.

But that only tells half the story. A substantial part of the existing Durres to Morine route meanders precariously, through dramatic mountainscapes. Uncomfortably close to the road are sheer drops down to the valley. These and numerous hairpin bends keep a tight rein on speed. In winter many parts are completely blocked.

Albanians close to the project told NCE that the six hour journey can become an even more painful 10 hour trip. Many prefer the alternative − despite visa issues − and take a detour eastwards through Macedonia to avoid the treacherous drive.

The 61km central section breaks down into three sections (see map). Which is just as well because there is a wealth of work being carried out simultaneously along the route to complete a medley of structures including an impressive 4.4km of 29 bridges, 5.5km of dual tube tunnel and 6.4km of retaining walls.










One person who appreciates the importance of the road is Ylli Gjoni. He is director of the project implementation team and deputy general director for client, Albania’s General Road Directorate, which represents the country’s Ministry of Public Works, Transport and Telecommunication.

“The idea for the project goes back a long way,” says Gjoni. “Even back to before the 1990s. But then it was only for a single carriageway and that was even ruled out as too expensive.”

*An idea revisited*
The project dates back to 1988 but was initially ruled out as too expensive. It was revisited in the mid-1990s following the country’s shift from Communist rule to becoming a democracy but faced more delays, particularly when the war in neighbouring Kosovo diverted attention in the late 1990s.

Eventually the World Bank became involved and provided the kick-start the scheme desperately needed when it agreed in 2002 to finance a feasibility study. The following year a joint venture between Mott MacDonald and Italian consultant Technique carried out a study for a single carriageway.

In 2004, the Albanian government decided to commission detailed designs for what would be the easiest portion − the stretch south west of Rrëshen and another stretching north from Kalimash.

The government introduced a road tax in 2005 to help pay for the scheme. The same year work began on a relatively easy section, 26km south west of the central portion, with the government enlisting the army to carry out earthworks. In 2006 a long period of discussions between the government and the World Bank followed. This led to the decision to increase capacity from a single to a dual carriageway.

The World Bank is now financing a portion leading to Rrëshen, where the 61km central leg is being paid for with money from the government and with loans from private investors and international banks. The government is mostly financing the portion north of Kalimash with a smaller contribution coming from Islamic Bank.

*Challenging terrain and soaring costs*
Despite early feasibility studies, nothing could fully prepare the team for what lay ahead. The ground varies dramatically from rock that is in small parts competent to that which is variable and frequently fractured or shattered.

The joint venture committed to a contract based on unit costs − fixed prices were calculated for each part of the work and then multiplied by the volume of work. Although unusual in Albania, Bechtel and Enka had experience of working this way and general road directorate deputy general director Ylli Gjoni says it was the only way to make the project work with such a short programme.

But costs soared. Based on its experience of what it thought were similar schemes, Bechtel-Enka put an initial price tag on the work of about €420M (£365M). But in early 2007, the complexity of the project became apparent and the eventual cost looked to be closer to double that figure.

“My goal was a timely delivery and cost savings,” says Gjoni. “There was friction in the beginning and no one was confident that it would work. It was difficult to get everyone to understand the process of working together [to keep the costs down].

“What I am proud of is managing big contractors and big designers to produce something that is sustainable, and while subject to change, we now have running costs that are closer to €750M (£645M) − we’ve managed to save €100M (£86M).”

*Building on a grander scale*
Gjoni says it was during discussions with the World Bank that the government decided to build on a grander scale. The mountainous terrain and the fact much of the route is uncharted territory meant it would be virtually impossible to go back and widen the road later. “We decided that if we were going to do this, we would do it only once,” he says. So the project got an upgrade from a single carriageway to a dual carriageway.

“The key to this motorway is to alleviate poverty,” he adds. “There is an economic rationale behind it and it will have a direct economic benefit to Albanians and Kosovans from trade, development and tourism of €50M (£44M) a year − which is going to increase. It is being built with the expectation that it will be able to pay itself off in 10 years.”

The directorate awarded Bechtel the role of main contractor in an equal joint venture (JV) partnership with Turkish contractor Enka for the 61km central leg of the project in September 2006. The partnership was not a first as the firms had worked together on two other roads projects − one a 415km motorway in Romania and the other a 200km highway in Croatia.

The need to make the project start paying its way as soon as possible has dictated a new pressure for the project team. “It’s a two and a half year contract where normally this kind of project would take six years,” says Gjoni. “But Bechtel sold itself on this ability to manage itself and committed to that programme − in very challenging conditions.”

“We do lots of these kinds of highway jobs, like in Croatia, but the terrain is so different and the timescales are so tight, which makes this so much more complex and challenging,” says Bechtel-Enka prime contract manager Darren Mort.

*Moving forward with gusto*
So work started with gusto on site in May 2007, leaving just over two years to complete all the construction work to enable the whole 61km stretch to be open − at least as a single carriageway in each direction − later this month.

This central part of the route cuts through one of the poorest, most isolated parts of the country. The beautiful countryside is the backdrop to a predominantly agricultural community that is otherwise unspoilt, meaning little was previously known about the ground conditions. These ground conditions have been behind a wealth of challenges facing the team.
http://www.nce.co.uk/news/transport/albania-motorway-making-the-first-move/5203302.article#


----------



## DanMs

*Albania highway: Ain't no mountain too high*

*When complete, Albania’s new motorway will offer a drive to rival the most scenic around the world. But those same mountains that provide such a beautiful backdrop have not made life easy.*

Much of the route of the central 61km section of Albania’s new motorway has been determined by the decision to follow the Fani i Vogel valley, which has already carved a neat path through the mountains (see ‘Making the first move’).

The work being carried out by the Bechtel-Enka joint venture breaks down into three parts. The first is the nearly 19km stretch from Rrëshen to Reps. Section two runs for 27km between Reps and Thirrë, and the 15km long section three stretches between Thirrë and Kalimash.

Weaving along and beside the river valley involves building 29 different bridges, most of which will be in sections one and two. Section one’s highlight is a 40m high reinforced soil structure (see box at bottom of page). Section two is in the steepest and narrowest section and requires 17 of the 29 bridges.

And it is no mean feat as the landscape is an example of a rural idyll, infrequently occupied by farmers and vast swathes of land is uninhabited except by the odd herd of goats with their keeper.

*The trickiest part of the route*
Section three is home to one of the trickiest parts of the route. This is where Mount Runes reaches into the sky at an altitude of 1,858m. The terrain is so rough here that it was decided that the best way to negotiate the mountain would be via a twin tube tunnel.

When the road is not in a tunnel or on a bridge, rock drilling − with a little help from explosives in the trickiest areas − is being done to carve a path through the mountains for the two 3.75m wide carriageways with 2m wide hard shoulders in each direction.

_“We as a project, we’re bigger than the valley. We’ve 3,800 people to feed, clothe and house.”
Mike Swinford, Bechtel-Enka_

But added to that is a requirement for Bechtel-Enka to run an associated project to build a further 25km of new local roads and 250km of haul roads, while helping to maintain the national roads in winter.

Despite having a wealth of experience, many of those close to the project were keen to tell NCE quite how unusual it is.

“The real challenge of the project is the logistics of getting things done, from transporting materials and equipment to site to coordinating everything from the tunnel to the excavations to the bridges,” says Bechtel-Enka project manager Mike Swinford.

“There’ll never be another one like this. We as a project, we’re bigger than the valley. We’ve 3,800 people to feed, clothe and house, compared with the 2,000 that live in the valley.”

*The tunnel*
Despite its relative size compared to the 61km central section, the 5.5km tunnel at Thirrë has been one of the most interesting and challenging parts of the project as it happens to sit in some of the most difficult ground on the route.

In advance of construction starting, it was decided that the New Austrian Tunnel Method (NATM) would be best suited − here the contractor is using drill and blast to create the tunnel crown first, followed by the invert to create a 6.4m high tunnel.

With NATM, site workers install rock bolts and spray concrete onto recently blasted sections of rock to counter the effect of the ground naturally wanting to move. When the walls of the excavation are considered stable, work moves forwards.










_Standard tunnel cross section_

Five Atlas Copco drilling jumbos − two in the south bore and three in the north bore − drilled 140 holes into the rock face to a specified pattern for each advance. The clever machinery means that these hole locations are programmed into software on the rig so the jumbos can automatically identify the locations for each advance. A gel explosive is installed into each drilled hole before being charged and detonated.

This method comes with its own difficulties. “The principle is to allow the rock to move a small distance to mobilise the inherent strength of the rock mass,” says Bechtel-Enka prime contract manager Darren Mort. “With NATM we allow the rock to stabilise itself, but we add flexible reinforcement to provide extra support.”

*Unpredictable rock*
But again the variable nature of the rock has meant that life has been even more interesting for the tunnelling team.

A design philosophy had been determined for the various types of support that the tunnel will need in advance of construction starting and according to the different classifications of rock.

The tunnel’s initial design anticipated that five classes of rock might be encountered and provided different solutions for each of these. Class I was very good rock, class II was good rock, class III was fair, class IV was poor rock and class V very poor rock.

_“Ok, so the rock type was adverse compared with what we expected. But at least it is a dry tunnel and we have not had any water.”
Salih Alkan, tunnel construction manager_

For the three classes of relatively stable rock, the team typically used 6m long steel rock bolts, wire mesh and spray concrete to keep the tunnel stable. Despite the fact that the rock was extremely variable, it was estimated that 43% would fall into the class II category and 40% into class III, with a small proportion split between each of the three remaining classes.

For the least stable categories of rock, the design requires heavy steel arches with wire mesh. The spray concrete is installed by remote controlled robots, which tunnel construction manager Salih Alkan says helps with quality, safety and productivity.

The team was prepared for an even split of the work falling between the lighter engineering support versus the heavy-duty approach. But nature had other ideas. Following each blast, geologists had to map the rock type at the face to determine the rock mass rating. What they found was that the quantities of each rock class were completely different from those predicted during the geological investigations.

The cruel twist was that no rock fell into the most favourable class I and II categories. It turned out that only 32% of the rock could be rated as class III, while class IV predictions following geological investigations made a massive hike from 7% up to 60%. That left 8% of the poorest class V rock. As a result the team had to face up to a far more intensive method of supporting the tunnel.

*Investment and optimism*
Despite the setbacks, resources have been invested heavily in the tunnelling with all four faces in the two tubes worked simultaneously, 24 hours a day.

A dose of optimism from the team no doubt helped. “You can only do as much as the mountain will let you,” says Mort. Alkan still looks on the bright side despite the ground conditions. “Ok, so the rock type was adverse compared with what we expected,” he says. “But at least it is a dry tunnel and we have not had any water, which means no mud rushing and no pumping the water out.”


http://www.nce.co.uk/Pictures/web/c/n/m/DSC_0108.jpg
_Tunnel portals: all four faces were worked simultaneously_

Although the tunnel has been dry during construction, the permanent lining is supplemented by a combination of geomembrane and other lining that will provide long-term waterproofing. Drainage at the base and on each side of the tunnel tubes will help deal with groundwater.

Heavy steel support arches are installed in the areas of class IV and V rock at intervals of between 1m and 2m. These are in seven segments, which are assembled with the uppermost five put in place first and the bottom two (one either side) installed for the foundations − this mimics the process of advancing with the crown followed by the invert.

*An unusual twist*
In another unusual twist to the traditional tunnelling programme, contractors began installing mechanical and electrical systems before breakthrough on either tunnel. This was intended to save time and keep the project on track.

Tunnel electrical and mechanical construction manager Gary Dobbs says: “I’ve just come off High Speed 1 and I’ve never been on a project where the equipment is being installed permanently before the excavation project is complete. It’s probably unheard of to try and get the work done that we’re doing.

_“You can only do as much as the mountain will let you.”
Darren Mort, Bechtel-Enka_

“Added to that, we got a late start on the M&E so we’ve been getting the equipment manufactured from all over Europe to save time. We’ve only had five or six weeks to get it.”

Ultimately the twin tubes will be linked every 450m by cross passages − alternating between passenger and vehicle access − for safety.

The final contractural deadline for completion of both tunnels is July 2010, “but I’ve got all the confidence in the world we’ll be done before that”, says Dobbs.

*The bridges*

The new motorway will be far straighter than the existing mountain road, but the steep, mountainous terrain means that 29 bridges must be built.

A bridge hotspot is in the section from Reps to Thirrë in a steep, narrow section of valley. “Through this section we follow the river for much of the way,” says Mort. “There are steep valleys here, which on the one hand is why it makes it easier to follow but it is also why there are so many bridges. Plus, this area was really closed off before.”

Seventeen of the bridges feature in this section. Each follows the same design principle, comprising three prestressed, precast concrete U-beams for each span in each direction. The U-beams are cast with horizontal flanges extending outwards from the top. The beams are a uniform 38m long and 2.5m deep and weighing in at 160t, while expansion joints are typically installed at every two piers.










_Standard bridge cross section_

But that is where the similarities tend to end. There is a wide range of bridge heights from 10m to 85m, and bridge lengths vary from 40m to 360m. Total bridge length along the central section of the motorway is 4.4km.

The alignment geometry through the valley and mountains ensures that every bridge is unique. “Because of the rough terrain, all of the bridges are on a curve,” says structures manager Ibrahim Bilge. “To design the road for speeds of 80km/h to 100km/h we end up with curves like those on a race track.”

And they have super-elevated curves, meaning they vary in height from end to end and side to side. What is particularly unusual, says Bilge, is that the curves are created by the angle of the flanges on each U-beam, which means every single one is cast for a specific location on a specific bridge. It adds an extra element of excitement because there is a lot of surveying to check the alignment will be right before the beams are launched into their final resting place.

With finishing work involving sidewalks, handrail installation and waterproofing, Bilge estimates the bridges to be 95% complete.



> *Earth moving and building walls*
> 
> http://www.nce.co.uk/Pictures/web/r/u/g/B104_C1L_R_Excavation.jpg
> _Having a dig: The project has seen a massive excavation effort_
> 
> *Among the many technical challenges of the project is a mighty muck shifting operation. Excavations for the route amount to 33M.m3 − which on a tight timeframe has required help from over 1,000 pieces of earth moving equipment.*
> 
> Much of the dug out material − somewhere in the region of 20M.m³ − has been reused for creating level earth platforms for use by the locals. It is a much-needed commodity in such an unforgiving and steep landscape.
> 
> But while muck shifting is a massive job, so is building structures to support the bridges and the road and to stabilise the steep inclines next to the route. All of which calls for a combination of slope engineering methods.
> 
> Another first for the project is a 40m high reinforced soil structure within section one of the central part of the route. Bechtel-Enka believes it is the tallest of its kind in Europe.
> 
> _“There’s an acceptance that some of the fractured rock will come away and that’s what the rock trench is for.”
> Darren Mort, Bechtel-Enka_
> 
> About 70 retaining walls are being built adding along a total length of 6.4km of the route.Concrete walls are used at heights of up to 15m. Above that, the walls are reinforced soil structures with Maccaferri Terramesh units, which hold compacted fill, and geogrids that provide extra reinforcement at the base and top of each unit.
> 
> Perhaps less surprising to the team once it became familiar with the region’s ground conditions, is the fact the area is prone to landslides − a few major ones have occurred during construction.
> 
> As a result, along with monitoring slope stability, a number of extra methods have been designed to help secure the area.
> 
> 
> http://www.nce.co.uk/Pictures/web/j/x/y/DSC_0205.jpg
> _The 40m high wall in section one_
> 
> Where the rock is most competent slopes can be cut back on the vertical and require little more than a rock ditch at the side to catch falling ground. “There’s an acceptance that some of the fractured rock will come away and that’s what the rock trench is for,” says Mort.
> 
> However, the excavated cut slopes vary from purely vertical to slopes down to 37° from the horizontal, according to the ground type, which is typically a mixed Gabbro rock, clays or colluvium. Each slope is designed according to the ground conditions in each location.
> 
> Excavations typically form 8m high benches with a 2m to 4m back step between each lift. Slope engineering ranges from the most simple use of hydroseeding to wire mesh, sometimes bolstered by 6m to 9m solid steel bars grouted into the slope, with either mesh or cables and mesh running across the face of the slope.
> 
> In places, spray concrete is distributed over the bolts and mesh. Hydroseeding is helped with the installation of a layer of Maccaferri’s geotextile Macmat − a fibrous mesh that helps the hydroseeding bond.


*Source*


----------



## DanMs

*In figures*

*5.5km*
Length of the twin bore tunnel at Thirrë

*1,858m*
Height of Mount Runes where the terrain is so rough the design called for a 5.5km twin bore drill and blast tunnel

*£44M*
Direct economic benefit of motorway annually

*2,000*
Number of Albanians working on the motorway

*£645M*
Current estimated cost of the 61km section


----------



## Justme78783

Justme78783 said:


> Durres- kukes , here you see one of the 27 bridges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/



i jus quoted myself so that these photos be in thsi page


----------



## Shqiptario

Durrës-Kukës-Kosova's border motorway


----------



## enschede-r

2x2?


----------



## Justme78783

enschede-r said:


> 2x2?


Yes 2x2 plus shoulders .. in that video you see only the one part , the other is being constructed ... !


----------



## panda80

Justme78783 said:


> Yes 2x2 plus shoulders .. in that video you see only the one part , the other is being constructed ... !


when was the first part inaugurated?when will the whole motorway be finished?


----------



## Justme78783

panda80 said:


> when was the first part inaugurated?when will the whole motorway be finished?


Only the tunnel has been inagurated , the road will be inagurated in 20 days from now ... and it will have completely been finished in September of this year ! 

When i say part i mean only the one direction ... ! As you can see in that video the other direction of the road is being worked ...


----------



## Verso

Shqiptario said:


> Durrës-Kukës-Kosova's border motorway


Wow, crazy overtaking!



Shqiptario said:


>


LOL @ 2:03! They must complete this motorway ASAP.


----------



## Timon91

Albanians really have a Polish driving style


----------



## enschede-r

Generally drivers from the Balkan are good drivers


----------



## Radish2

first the road was very good with dark asphalt and good markings, but then they had to drive on a dustroad, is that typical for Albania?


----------



## Justme78783

Radish2 said:


> first the road was very good with dark asphalt and good markings, but then they had to drive on a dustroad, is that typical for Albania?


There is an explanation why they had to drive on dustroad ... ! 

Look that day the tunnel ( 5,6 km ) was being inagurauted , so the cars could not continue on the road that is behind the tunnel ... ! So they had to go from the old road ( a communist left over ) ! The whole road will be as you see it in the first video a modern 2x2 plus shoulders motorway ... ! 

And my answer to your question : Is that typical for Albania ? 

is 

NO !!!!!! OF COURSE NO ...


----------



## Radish2

Good, if it´s not typical. I also like the music playing in the car besides electronical music I like Arash very much.


----------



## Justme78783

Radish2 said:


> Good, if it´s not typical. I also like the music playing in the car besides electronical music I like Arash very much.



yes its nice :cheers:


----------



## olsib

Verso said:


> Wow, crazy overtaking!
> 
> LOL @ 2:03! They must complete this motorway ASAP.


Unfortunately, actually Albania is in the middle of an election campaign.

That's why an unfinished road was opened to the public before it was completed.

By the other hand you should consider that the old road is too long and dangerous so afterall it may be better to drive in this ufinished road then in the old road.


----------



## Shqiptario

Tiranë-Durrës


----------



## enschede-r

will they build emergency lanes at Durres - Tiranë?


----------



## Shqiptario

enschede-r said:


> will they build emergency lanes at Durres - Tiranë?


Yes,

In the near future in this road will be invested 100 mill euro(It will be given under concession) .... an 3X3 ..real motorway.


----------



## Shqiptario

Superstrada Durrës-Rrogozhinë u/c


















































































Photos by Vasil Miho


----------



## enschede-r

That means 1x2 , good


----------



## Albaniaaan

Saturday, 13 June 2009


----------



## enschede-r

what will be the speed limit?


----------



## Shqiptario

enschede-r said:


> what will be the speed limit?


100-120 km/h


----------



## DanMs

In case the current government wins the elections. They have said that they will invest in Arberi Road linking Tirana with Diber.


----------



## DanMs

Also the government has promised to invest in the "South Central Corridor" which is from Tirane to Tepelene.


_“Boshti i Jugut” ose “Korridori Qendror Jugor”, distancën e Kuçovës me Tiranën e redukton në 70 km, Beratin e ofron 84 km, ndërsa largësinë Tiranë-Tepelenë e bënë vetëm 130 km, nga 200 km që është aktualisht. Së bashku me Rrugën “Tepelenë - Kardhiq - Sarandë” do të arrihet që, nga Tirana në Sarandë, mjetet të përshkojnë më pak se 180 km rrugë. Boshti Jugut po pritet me shumë interes jo vetëm nga komuniteti i zonave jugore, por edhe nga gjithë shqiptarët, brenda dhe jashtë vendit tonë. _


----------



## DanMs

Shqiptario, you can post those picture full size. Just click "All Sizes".

Ex.


----------



## DanMs

*Margjelaj - B.Curri thanks to Vasil Miho*


----------



## DanMs

Tirana lake side community. It looks like these roads are under construction.

Pics from May 30, Vasil Miho.




























Crappy weather


----------



## Verso

DanMs said:


>


Interesting-looking street.


----------



## Timon91

Are those small concrete slabs?


----------



## Justme78783

These are some photos of the road that connects the 2 coastal towns of vlora and saranda ... ! In these section you ll find some of the most beautiful beaches of albania  ! It has been reconstructed ... 

photos taken by edi , and some of them are posted in the albanian thread
















































































































































































The beaches there are amazingly beautiful 

This photo has been taken near vlore : 











And these photos are betwen saranda and vlora


----------



## Radish2

The mountains on the first 6 pics look awesome.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This is not a tourism forum...


----------



## enschede-r

ChrisZwolle said:


> This is not a tourism forum...



He's only showing some beatiful roads and 1/2 beaches , whats wrong whit it?


----------



## Timon91

The beaches aren't really roads, there are other sections on SSC where those pics can be posted


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Exactly, such as General Photography or Travel and Geography, not to mention local forums.


----------



## Justme78783

ChrisZwolle said:


> This is not a tourism forum...


I just posted those photos to show the general syrrounding of the destination of those roads ... ! On the way from vlora to sarande , there are many beaches like those so i though that this would give a better overview of the syrrounding ...


i do not see anything wrong about that ... but whatever :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario

Tiranë-Durrës


----------



## gramercy

go albania!


----------



## Albaniaaan

Shqiptario said:


> Tiranë-Durrës


Nice pic :cheers:


----------



## Albaniaaan




----------



## dpp33

Shqiptario said:


> Yes,
> 
> In the near future in this road will be invested 100 mill euro(It will be given under concession) .... an 3X3 ..real motorway.



Hi. Congratulations for all that is bing built in Albania! I am from Croatia and have a couple of questions.

1. When will the whole motorway (with four lanes) from Durres to Kosova border be completed (not just the Bechtel part, but also the part from Durres to Milot)?

2. Are there any plans to build a motorway (again four lanes) from Tirane to Korce and Greek border, thereby connecting Tirane with the new Greek motorway near Kastoria?

3. Can you please tell me, geerally, which motorways (four lanes) have been built, are currently being constructed or are planned in the near future (with deadlines, if possible).

I am very happy for the building projects in Albania and hope that some day a four lane motorway Trieste-Split-Dubrovnik-Podgorica-Shkoder-Tirane-Elbasan-Korce-Kastoria-Thessaloniki-Istanbul will become a major link between the western Europe and Turkey, instead of the current motorway via Belgrade.


----------



## DanMs

_#3. Can you please tell me, geerally, which motorways (four lanes) have been built, are currently being constructed or are planned in the near future (with deadlines, if possible). _

I can answer this. Rreshen-Kalimash(part of Durres-Kukes) is the only motorway Albania has at the moment. It will be finished by the end of 2009. Tirane-Durres-Lushnje-Fier is a (four lanes) expressway. Fier-Vlore is currently being constructed as we speak. Planned in the coming years is Arberi Road which will link Albania with Macedonia.

This picture basically explains the road network Albania plans to build. Some are already finished. Some are under construction and will be finished within the next 3 years.


----------



## CrazySerb

When will the full Durres-Kukes motorway be complete?


----------



## Justme78783

CrazySerb said:


> When will the full Durres-Kukes motorway be complete?



It will open on the 25 of this month but it will have been completely finished in septemeber .


----------



## Norsko

^^
Can someone then please take some photos of the signage, and post them here? I am very curious about this :cheers2:


----------



## DanMs

You may find this funny. But our politicians in Albania are involved in the music industry. Especially during this election campaign.

Edi Rama(SP) made a hip-hop song. This is the counter response by Sali Berisha (DP). 


It has some aerial videos of motorway Durres-Kukes.


----------



## CrazySerb

So its serious that from September this year, I can simply hop on the highway from Serbia's border with Albania and reach Drac in what, two and a half hours drive?


----------



## DanMs

What is Drac? Sounds like a Pita...


----------



## 7t

CrazySerb said:


> So its serious that from September this year, I can simply hop on the highway from Serbia's border with Albania and reach Drac in what, two and a half hours drive?


Nope. 
The motorway won't be _fully_ completed till next year. They'll finish one of the tunels later this year but it'll take about a whole year for the whole motorway to be completed. Most of it will be operational though later in the year.


----------



## 7t

dpp33 said:


> 2. Are there any plans to build a motorway (again four lanes) from Tirane to Korce and Greek border, thereby connecting Tirane with the new Greek motorway near Kastoria?


Nope. No direct motorway between those two cities is planned.
Just recently Korçë - Qafë Plloçë segment was completed and with the completion of Qafë Plloçë - Qafë Thanë, Korça would have a direct link with the lake town of Pogradec and Macedonia's border. A big plus for tourists that want to visit Albania's Southern Coast entering from Macedonia.










There are plans for a future Central - South axis (Tiranë - Tepelenë) segment which is an alternative to the North - South Corridor. 
This future motorway would link Tirana with the greek border via the districts of Berat, Kuçovë and Tepelenë which then links to the existing Tepelenë - Gjirokastër segment that was just completed.
Another segment under construction is Sarandë - Qafë Botë (40.5 km) that links the town of Konispol with the border point of Qafë - Botë. There are two other existing border points with Greece, Kapshticë and Kakavijë.
Also, a 4th route that runs through the greek border is already u/c, the Leskovik - Tre urat (3 bridges) segment links the district of Përmet with that of Konica.


----------



## DanMs

^Nice smooth pavement. Here is a short video of it.


----------



## Shqiptario

Drac? is that an Mongrel name?


----------



## DanMs

ea1969 said:


> I hope so. But I am still puzzled with the border lines within Greece as well.
> 
> And also would anybody explain how this corridor might serve Southern Serbia rather than the E75?


I think the colors on the map stand for something else. Albania does not have territorial pretentions against Greece. If anything, any border changes that might arise in the future will be done peacefully with everyones support. Personally, i dont think it will happen.

So yeah, the coloring might stand for the areas that the corridor will serve.


----------



## ea1969

DanMs said:


> I think the colors on the map stand for something else. Albania does not have territorial pretentions against Greece. If anything, any border changes that might arise in the future will be done peacefully with everyones support. Personally, i dont think it will happen.
> 
> So yeah, the coloring might stand for the areas that the corridor will serve.


It may be the point.

I was puzzled and asked as everybody in the Balkans has a map claiming whatever is around his/her country!


----------



## olsib

ea1969 said:


> It may be the point.
> 
> I was puzzled and asked as everybody in the Balkans has a map claiming whatever is around his/her country!


Stay calm.

I suppose it rappresents albanian population or albanian speaking population inside and outside Albania.

I know it's strange. Bugs of history, we are trying to repair.

Anyway this is a topic about Albanian Motorways so let's we stay intopic.


----------



## Olympios

olsib said:


> Stay calm.
> 
> I suppose it rappresents albanian population or albanian speaking population inside and outside Albania.
> 
> I know it's strange. Bugs of history, we are trying to repair.


Yes, but there isn't any Albanian population in the colored part of Greece. That map is the typical irredentist map posted many times in the past.


----------



## olsib

Olympios said:


> Yes, but there isn't any Albanian population in the colored part of Greece. That map is the typical irredentist map posted many times in the past.


Now... what you have said is exactely a typical Balkan bug.

Maybe my cousin who have her great grandfathers tombs and proprieties in Greece maybe it's not totally in accordance with your statement.


----------



## Olympios

olsib said:


> Now... what you have said is exactely a typical Balkan bug.
> 
> Maybe my cousin who have her great grandfathers tombs and proprieties in Greece maybe it's not totally in accordance with your statement.


The only Balkan bug is the map that YOU posted. 

Possibly my great, great grandparents had their graves in Izmir. But that's irrelevant, there aren't any Greeks there anymore. 
Anyhow, I've send a PM to the moderator.


----------



## CrazySerb

Why? Let them post their silly maps...big deal.:lol:


----------



## olsib

^^ Olympios there no reason to be so hostile.


----------



## olsib

CrazySerb said:


> Why? Let them post their silly maps...big deal.:lol:


I didn't post that map CrazySerb. I just supposed an answer for the questions.


----------



## Albaniaaan

olsib said:


> ^^ Olympios there no reason to be so hostile.


Ah let that crybaby he could of asked 7t who posted the map like any other normal human would of done before jumping to conclusions but instead he goes trolling and crying about it


----------



## olsib

Albaniaaan said:


> Ah let that crybaby he could of asked 7t who posted the map like any other normal human would of done before jumping to conclusions but instead he goes trolling and crying about it


That's the point. Someone acts with prejudice and pretends that others act without.


----------



## 7t

montesky said:


> ^^please pay attention to the map and tell me what lighter gray color represents?
> i do think that i'm right and that i can speak on the behalf of ea1969 as well
> perhaps we should give 7t a chance to explain himself


You know I just noticed that. I picked up the map online from some site that was discussing about the North-South corridor and didn't give it much thought to the shaded areas outside Albania's borders.
I'll remove it since it's causing confusions.


----------



## 7t

dpp33 said:


> And from Shkoder to Milot (four lanes)? I think there is a lot of confusion here about what is a motorway. It has to have at least four lanes (preferably with a shoulder). Therefore, the road from Shkoder to Milot (or wherever it connects to Durres-Kukes motorway) is not a motorway. When people talk about the Adriatic-Ionian corridor they usually mean four lane motorway. I also think the Shkoder-Hani i Hotit segment will not be a motorway.


Some segments of the North-South corridor are expressways.


----------



## 7t

New border point between Albania and Montenegro was recently inaugurated. Murriqan - Sukobinë links Shkodër with the coastal town of Ulqin:


----------



## DanMs

New border checkpoint looks nice.


----------



## olsib

This is a common border point between AL & MNE.


----------



## 7t

Milo was also present at the ceremony.
This common border point is the first of its kind by the way. Similar transit stations will be constructed for the other 11 border points between Albania and her neighbours.


----------



## DanMs

I think its good for large tonnage vehicles transporting goods.


----------



## olsib

DanMs said:


> I think its good for large tonnage vehicles transporting goods.


... only if the part of MNE road (after the border) will be rebuilded, because actually it is too obsolete.


----------



## Justme78783

Gjirokaster - Tepelene .. ! 










By the way even if we assume that the map showed above shows the places where ethnic albanians live whats wrong about it ? I do not get it ... ! 

Some of the users above like crazyserb and olympios just found a reason to start b*tching about .... ! 

Yes gentlements that map shows the places the motorways of albania will have the hugest traffic with ... why ? Cause most of them are inhabited by ethnic albanians ... that doesn't mean that we want to conquer those places .. ! lol for gods sake ... !


----------



## tamarrsha

7t said:


> Milo was also present at the ceremony.
> This common border point is the first of its kind by the way. Similar transit stations will be constructed for the other 11 border points between Albania and her neighbours.


All this zeal to cut that piece of red tape into pieces! They remind me of my 1 year old nephew!


----------



## Shqiptario

7t said:


> New border point between Albania and Montenegro was recently inaugurated. Murriqan - Sukobinë links Shkodër with the coastal town of Ulqin:


Nice


----------



## snupix

7t said:


> New border point between Albania and Montenegro was recently inaugurated. Murriqan - Sukobinë links Shkodër with the coastal town of Ulqin:


Very good; it looked horrible last year. I hope that Montenegro also rebuilt their part.


----------



## Shqiptario

Bridges of Kukës-Morinë segment(Near at Kosova's border)


----------



## Uhepper

Hi guys,

I've been reading these posts (a lot of them off topic unfortunately) but didn't find any useful info about status of the roads in Northern parts. I'm planning to visit beautiful Albania this summer and I would like to go for some mountaneering. Does anybody know how good is the road to Valbone valley in the North (from Fierze thru Bajram Curri-Dragobi to Valbona)? Where can I find info about ferry boat from Koman - Fierze (timetable, prices,...). Is it possible to go by road from Koman to Fierze?
And from Valbona - is there a passage (road for normal car not 4x4) over the hills to Thethi valley? Any info or even better - pictures - would be nice. 

And finally are there any camping places all over Albania?

Thanks in advance for your comments or suggestions.

Br, Uhepper


----------



## 7t

Uhepper said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been reading these posts (a lot of them off topic unfortunately) but didn't find any useful info about status of the roads in Northern parts. I'm planning to visit beautiful Albania this summer and I would like to go for some mountaneering. Does anybody know how good is the road to Valbone valley in the North (from Fierze thru Bajram Curri-Dragobi to Valbona)? Where can I find info about ferry boat from Koman - Fierze (timetable, prices,...). Is it possible to go by road from Koman to Fierze?
> And from Valbona - is there a passage (road for normal car not 4x4) over the hills to Thethi valley? Any info or even better - pictures - would be nice.
> 
> And finally are there any camping places all over Albania?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your comments or suggestions.
> 
> Br, Uhepper


Hi there,

The road that leads to the beautiful Valbona Valley was recently finished. It links Bajram Curri with Margjegaj:














































Unfortunately there are no direct road links that connect Valbonë with Theth and Koman with Fierzë. At least not at the moment.


----------



## Verso

What's the road between Shkodër and Kukës like?


----------



## DanMs

Uhepper said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been reading these posts (a lot of them off topic unfortunately) but didn't find any useful info about status of the roads in Northern parts. I'm planning to visit beautiful Albania this summer and I would like to go for some mountaneering. Does anybody know how good is the road to Valbone valley in the North (from Fierze thru Bajram Curri-Dragobi to Valbona)? Where can I find info about ferry boat from Koman - Fierze (timetable, prices,...). Is it possible to go by road from Koman to Fierze?
> And from Valbona - is there a passage (road for normal car not 4x4) over the hills to Thethi valley? Any info or even better - pictures - would be nice.
> 
> And finally are there any camping places all over Albania?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your comments or suggestions.
> 
> Br, Uhepper




How long is this newly constructed road to Valbona? The north is not that easily accessible by car. But things are changing for the better.Also, it seems to me that a lot of people take the little ferry from Koman to Fierze.









I dont know how reliable this data is:

*The car ferry from Koman* departs daily at 09:30, arriving in Fierze at 11:30. Tickets are 400 lek per person and 1200 lek per square metre of car. The ferry from Fierze to Koman departs at 06:30, arriving at 08:30 – which means there's no option to return the same day unless you drive across the good but winding mountain roads to Fushe-Arrez and then either back to Shkodra or on to Tirana, arriving in the late afternoon. There are also private passenger boats making the crossing, departing from Koman at 09:00 and 09:15 (arriving in Fierze at respectively 11:00 and 11:15); the Fierze-Koman trips are at 06:30 and 06:45 (arriving in Koman at respectively 08:30 and 08:45). Tickets are 300 lek. These private boats can also be rented out for shorter return trips. 
*To get to Koman by bus*, take a furgon from the crossing of Rruga Skenderbeg and Rruga Marin Barleti; departures are at 06:30, 07:00 and 07:30 (all arriving in time for the ferry), and 12:00 and 13:30. The ride takes 1hr 15mins and costs 300 lek. Furgons go back to Shkodra at 08:00, 09:00 and 09:30.
http://www.inyourpocket.com/albania/shkodra/sights/venue/2982-lake_koman_ferry.html


----------



## Uhepper

Tnx 7t and DanMs. Is there some web info (albanian page) for Koman - Fierze ferryboat?

Br, Uhepper


----------



## Timon91

Funny, I've never heard of a ferry where you had to pay for the number of m² of your car. Mostly the price is determined by the weight of your car.


----------



## 7t

I just did a checkup on the Ministry of Transportation website and it looks like they've already announced the open tender for the construction of the Koman - Fierzë segment.


----------



## Shqiptario

"Arbëri" road....Tiranë-Dibër-Skopje


----------



## Uhepper

@7T : I cannot find the place Margjegaj?? Is it in Valbona valley (N from Bajram Curri), or before (from Fierze to Bajram Curri)?

Br, Uhepper


----------



## Uhepper

Timon91 said:


> Funny, I've never heard of a ferry where you had to pay for the number of m² of your car. Mostly the price is determined by the weight of your car.


Probably becasue of limited space on ferry. Btw, is there a reservation needed for this ferry (end of July/begin of August) and where to book? Or it's not so crowdy and is just "plug'n'play" 

Br, Uhepper


----------



## Uhepper

Someone posted this picture (as link):
http://www.albcampers.org/en/uploads/images/Tours/Tour%20I/Road%20Map%20Albania%20copy.jpg

Anybody knows how many km would that be altogether?

Br, Uhepper


----------



## 7t

Uhepper said:


> @7T : I cannot find the place Margjegaj?? Is it in Valbona valley (N from Bajram Curri), or before (from Fierze to Bajram Curri)?
> 
> Br, Uhepper


Sorry mate, wrong typo. It's the municipality of Margegaj.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margegaj
This segment is 13 km long and is part of the road segment that links Bajram Curri with Valbona and its surrounding villages.


----------



## 7t

What a view:cheers:


----------



## dpp33

So to recapitulate: All the motorways (four lanes) that will be in traffic in Albania at the beginning of next year are:

Milot-somewhere before Kukes
Durres-Tirane
Durres-Vlore

Am I right?


----------



## Justme78783

dpp33 said:


> So to recapitulate: All the motorways (four lanes) that will be in traffic in Albania at the beginning of next year are:
> 
> Milot-somewhere before Kukes
> Durres-Tirane
> Durres-Vlore
> 
> Am I right?


It is Millot-kallimash 
Tirana-durres ( it was repaved this year)
Durres- Lushnje
Lushnje-Fier ( all these 2x2 are already in traffic and durres kukes will be inagurated tomorrow .. so basically you do not have to w8 the beginning of the new year  ) 

Fier - Levan ( Vlore ) and Levan ( Vlore ) - Tepelene works have started but i do not know when they will be finished ! 

Then from tepelene to gjirokaster there is a very modern and comfortable 1x2 ( i know it cause i am from there ) 

And from gjirokaster to sarande a 2x2 is buing built right now .. ! 


It is worth mentioning ... that exept tirana durres all the other roads that i mentioned above have started in the last 2 years .. ! 

So in 1 year max 2 from now you will have the oportunity to go e.g from kosova to sarande in less than 6 hours ... ! Which is very very good 

OR from kosova to durres in about 3 hours max ... 

:cheers:


----------



## Justme78783

And btw they are many more projects in albania that are under construction this year ... but their importance is not as huge as of the ones mentioned above 

E.g the Coastal road between saranda and vlora has been reconstructed and works stoped 2 days ago ( i mean it comletely finished 2 days ago ) 

I ve gotta say that the rulling party of Albania ( PD ) has done a tremendous work in road / motorway construction these 2 last years ...


----------



## Justme78783

Another road that has started some days ago is from the border with montenegro ( Muriqan ) to shkoder ! 

And from shkoder to tirana the road is very good ... a very comfortable 1x2 ( i was there this summer ) , with a 20 km segment ( from the 70 in total ) currently being expanded to 2x2 with shoulders ( it is in between F .kruje - and tirana ) ,


----------



## Albaniaaan

Durrës- Morinë


----------



## Radish2

Great motorways and great asphalt on that road without markings.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wow, I like to see a high-res picture of that overhead sign


----------



## Justme78783

ChrisZwolle said:


> Wow, I like to see a high-res picture of that overhead sign


This was a live broadcast from the radio televizion of kosova ( RTK ) , and obvisouly albaniaaan took a shot with his mobile from his tv thats why the quality is low  ! Cause tomorrow that segment will be inagurauted


----------



## wdw35

ChrisZwolle said:


> Wow, I like to see a high-res picture of that overhead sign


And with that, comes a question that has been lingering in my mind for quite some time:
Which is best in terms of the arrows' orientation above the motorway lanes - up or down (as in the picture above)?

I.e., would you prefer something like:

Budapest
| |
V V

or

Budapest
^ ^
| |


----------



## Radish2

For me up is way better.


----------



## olsib

This,

Budapest
| |
V V

,seems more logical to me, because it indicates the road. The other one instead, indicates the sky.


----------



## 7t

Justme78783 said:


> Another road that has started some days ago is from the border with montenegro ( Muriqan ) to shkoder !


Didn't hear anything about it in the news. What is your source?


----------



## -Pino-

olsib said:


> it indicates the road. The other one instead, indicates the sky.


Take a normal road sign, i.e. not a gantry sign but one next to the road. The arrow pointing downwards is not really an option there. It will have to point "to the sky". Yet nobody cares, or gets lost or confused. The standing arrow just means "straight on".

Personally, I opt for standing arrows. It has nothing to do with pointing to the road or to the sky, but with the type of arrow you would want to have above a lane that can be used for both directions (for instance because there is a tapered exit). Try to find a falling equivalent for this ...


----------



## olsib

Actually in Albania they use the standing arrows with the blue background. In the italian highways I'm used with the arrows pointing downwards with the green field. Years ago it seemed a little bit strange to me but actually i feel more comfortable with this system.

The main logical difference in my opinion is that with the standing arrows is like having a map with the directions in front of you. On the other hand the arrows pointing downward indicates directly the lanes. And in this sense it seems to me more interactive with the road and the driving.

Of course, liking one system instead of the other is a little bit subjective.


----------



## Shqiptario

Absolutely great!! :cheers:

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/6755/dsc09064f.jpg


----------



## Albaniaaan




----------



## Shqiptario

Road of Riviera......traveling in southern coast....*Vlorë-Sarandë*


----------



## Shqiptario

Shqiptario said:


> Road of Riviera......traveling in southern coast....*Vlorë-Sarandë*


----------



## DanMs

^ Simply Amazing


----------



## Verso

So 18 km of motorway was opened today? I didn't know it was built by Slovenian company SCT. It's even on the first page of RTV Slovenia website.


----------



## DanMs

Yeah there have been companies from Albania, Kosovo, Macedonia and Slovenia.


----------



## olsib

^^ The most difficult segment, the mountainous one, was given to Bechtel-Elenka (USA-Turkish consortium). The other segments, inclunding this one was given to albanian, slovenian and also macedonian (not the greek region) firms.


----------



## x-type

18? i've heard 60


----------



## olsib

@verso

Watch this kosovar doc from 1:18 to 2:23.


----------



## DanMs

Some pictures from the Slovenian website posted by Verso


----------



## Justme78783

^^ so only the segment from the slovenian company was opened , today right ? 

Not the rreshen kalimash ...


----------



## Verso

Smooth, but where's the other side?


----------



## Justme78783

Verso said:


> Smooth, but where's the other side?




The rreshen kallimash ( 70 km ) will be a 2x2 with shoulders as you can see in the previous photos ! The other segments ( 30 km ) will be a wide 1x2 if i am not mistaken ... ! 

I deffinately now that rreshen kalimash will be a 2x2 with shoulders .. as for the other 30 kms remaining , obviously will be a 1x2 ...

including the strech that this slovenian comany has built


----------



## Shqiptario

As far as i know,Slovene company were working on the "Fushe Kruje-Milot" segment.


----------



## Verso

Shqiptario said:


> As far as i know,Slovene company were working on the "Fushe Kruje-Milot" segment.


It says Rreshen - Milot in the video and Fushe - Milot - Skuraj - Rubik on the Slovenian website.


----------



## Shqiptario

Verso said:


> It says Rreshen - Milot in the video and Fushe - Milot - Skuraj - Rubik on the Slovenian website.


Yes,

and with great possibility the photos posted on the Slov. site r of the *Skuraj-Rubik* segment,as its 1X1.


----------



## Shqiptario

Why r used green signs on this road?....


----------



## dpp33

Shqiptario said:


> Yes,
> 
> and with great possibility the photos posted on the Slov. site r of the *Skuraj-Rubik* segment,as its 1X1.


That is between Milot and Reshen?


----------



## 7t

Shqiptario said:


> Road of Riviera......traveling in southern coast....*Vlorë-Sarandë*


Amazing


----------



## Shqiptario

dpp33 said:


> That is between Milot and Reshen?


Yes.


----------



## Shqiptario

Tunnels of *Durrës-Kukës*


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

No pics of the new highway?


----------



## Shqiptario

Shqiptario said:


> Tunnels of *Durrës-Kukës*


----------



## Shqiptario

BosniaHerzegovina said:


> No pics of the new highway?


Unfortunately..no...but lets wait a bit.


----------



## Verso

The new road was yesterday on the first page of the RTV Slovenia teletext (like on their website), but they said the road was on Kosovo. :doh: I hate such ignorance; they couldn't even read their own website before posting a similar article on their teletext.


----------



## hkskyline

*Albania inaugurates Kosovo highway link *
25 June 2009
Agence France Presse

Albanian Prime Minister Sali Berisha on Thursday inaugurated a stretch of a highway linking Kosovo to a sea port in a ceremony just days ahead of general elections here.

Berisha, who was joined by Turkish counterpart Recep Tayyip Erdogan, hailed the project as one that would end the "partition of the Albanian nation" and a "road of development for the entire Balkans."

The 60-kilometre (35 miles) stretch of the highway presented on Thursday -- valued at one billion euros (1.4 billion dollars) -- was constructed by the American-Turkish consortium Bechtel-Enka.

Once completed, the highway will eventually link the Albanian port of Durres with Pristina, the capital of ethnic Albanian-majority Kosovo.

The ceremony was held in the final phase of campaigning ahead of Sunday's Albanian general elections, closely contested by Berisha's Democratic Party and the opposition Socialists led by Tirana Mayor Edi Rama.

The highway works have already provoked a fierce dispute during campaigning, with the Socialists accusing the government of numerous irregularities notably during the tender process.

The cost of the works has increased considerably, from the initially planned 500 million euros up to one billion euros (700 million dollars up to 1.4 billion dollars).

The highway -- which also includes a tunnel already built last year -- is expected to shorten the trip between Tirana and Pristina from eight to three hours.

Various stretches are due to be completed by the year's end or in early 2010.

Kosovo unilaterally declared independence from Serbia in February last year and was promptly recognised by Albania, Turkey and the United States. Its statehood has been rejected as illegal by Serbia and its ally Russia.

Albanian authorities hope the new road will increase trade between Albania and Kosovo.

"Albania also hopes that the construction of this road would bring up a higher number of Kosovo Albanian tourists" to the Albanian coast, said Tourism Minister Arjan Turku.


----------



## Shqiptario

Rrëshen-Kalimash





































From:*popaj_71*


----------



## Albaniaaan

Great pics shqiptario thx for sharing them


----------



## Shqiptario

Albaniaaan said:


> Great pics shqiptario thx for sharing them


U'r welcome!! :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario

Verso said:


> The new road was yesterday on the first page of the RTV Slovenia teletext (like on their website), but they said the road was on Kosovo. :doh: I hate such ignorance; they couldn't even read their own website before posting a similar article on their teletext.


lol!


----------



## Shqiptario

Entrance in Autostrada,Rreshen-Kalimash -segment














































Photos by *Plasma2008(flickr)*


----------



## Shqiptario

Toward tunnels


----------



## Shqiptario

At the tunnels



















Inside










Fromlasma2008


----------



## Shqiptario

Rreshen-Kalimash


----------



## Albaniaaan

Great pics shqiptario thx for sharing


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yellow markings


----------



## Shqiptario

Road to *Milot*




























*Plasma2008*


----------



## Radish2

The last pics look really fucking awesome, I wish I could drive on that great road, it looks like a kickass nationalroad, the markings are great and the crashbarriers shiny, that´s how it should be.


----------



## Shqiptario

Milot-Rreshen


----------



## olsib

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yellow markings


This means it is temporary, I suppose.


----------



## Shqiptario

Rreshen-Kalimash










The highest bridge




























Fromlasma2008


----------



## Shqiptario

Kolsh-Kalimash...going to Kukës










contrast



















Kukës-Morinë(near at Kosovo border)



















*Plasma2008*


----------



## Radish2

that is very wide, will it become a normal motorroad, which is not divided or why is it so wide?


----------



## Shqiptario




----------



## Shqiptario

Radish2 said:


> that is very wide, will it become a normal motorroad, which is not divided or why is it so wide?


Yes,its wide bcz its expected in this road to pass more than 1 mil people...And for sure will be divided ..as u see there is also work to do.


----------



## Verso

Really beautiful.



Shqiptario said:


>


I think if Albania wants to feel closer to Kosovo, they should sign a Kosovar city instead of an Albanian border town... oh, and dots above "E" are missing (Ë), aren't they? What does it say in the upper left corner?


----------



## Ban.BL

Verso you penetrate in to the core of Albanian national being :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It has nothing to do with nationalism, but signing relevant destinations... Signing border crossings only is so cold war times...


----------



## Ban.BL

I didn´t say it is nationalism but he made some political remarks such as "if Albania wants to feel closer to Kosovo" and than he corrected Albanians in Albanian "and dots above "E" are missing (Ë)", so my conclusion was that he really understands them.


----------



## pause

He does, he studied the Albanian language.Yeah i think they rushed the signage again and i think they should have replaced Morine with Prizren since its a pretty large town that the future highway will pass.


----------



## Verso

pause said:


> He does, he studied the Albanian language.


What? :crazy:


----------



## pause

Verso said:


> What? :crazy:


I dont know i remember you studying something about Albania?


----------



## Ban.BL

he wishes


----------



## Verso

pause said:


> I dont know i remember you studying something about Albania?


I just had a seminar about Albanian minorities, Timon seemed to be speaking Albanian.


----------



## olsib

Verso said:


> Really beautiful.
> 
> I think if Albania wants to feel closer to Kosovo, they should sign a Kosovar city instead of an Albanian border town... oh, and dots above "E" are missing (Ë), aren't they? What does it say in the upper left corner?


Well it is too small to say it for for sure, bur it seems that the 2 points are missing.

It happens frequently unfortunatelly.

It's also right what you have said about the destinations. They should sign "Prizren" or "Prishtina". It seems more logical.


----------



## Shqiptario

Verso said:


> Really beautiful.
> 
> I think if Albania wants to feel closer to Kosovo, they should sign a Kosovar city instead of an Albanian border town... oh, and dots above "E" are missing (Ë), aren't they? What does it say in the upper left corner?


We don't need to be closer for nothing ,Verso...Albania and Dardania always have been one....but..as the road signage is not completed..Surely..there will be enough "Ë",for every Albanian city.


----------



## DanMs

I was afraid Bechtel Enka would dissapoint with their standards. So far they have done a good job.

The government should employ them for South-Central corridor.


----------



## Uhepper

So to be precise:

Rreshen-Kalimash has been fully opened, but just one side (two ways)? This is around 60km? Is there any toll and how much? What about road from Durres - Rreshen?

I'll be driving there (hopefully) in a month time, so I would appreciate precise info.

Br, Uhepper


----------



## Shqiptario

Uhepper said:


> So to be precise:
> 
> Rreshen-Kalimash has been fully opened, but just one side (two ways)? This is around 60km?


:hi: there!!

Rreshen-Kalimash is opened..but just one side...like u said,two ways.This segment is 61km.


Uhepper said:


> Is there any toll and how much?


This road is free. 


Uhepper said:


> What about road from Durres - Rreshen?


The situation of the road. F.Krujë-Milot










Situation of the road in *Milot-Rrëshen*










This is the segment of *Reps*(outside of Rrëshen,going toward Kalimash)










This is the section Rrëshen-Kalimash(toward tunnels)..as u see ...still working there










At the end..the segment Kukës-Morinë(At Kosova's border)


----------



## Justme78783

And from durres to tirana the road is like this :


----------



## Justme78783

Shqiptario said:


>



This road is being widened to a 2 x 2 with shoulders as you can see in the right side of the photo


----------



## Justme78783

oh and btw uhepper here is a video for you from a segment between rreshen kalimash


----------



## Shqiptario

More 2 from Kukës-Morinë



















Photos by: *Vasil Miho*


*Uhepper*,

The hardest part is that of tunnels....u have to wait some minutes to pass.Only one tube is opened


----------



## Shqiptario

Situation of the Tiranë-Durrës road is very good...the asphalt is new.




























By:*Vasil Miho*


----------



## Justme78783

^^ i do not like these photos :/ , in reality the road looks a lot better ... i mean about durres-tirane


----------



## Мартин

Glad to see that our Albanian neighbours are rapidly developing their infrastructure. Greetings from Macedonia!


----------



## Justme78783

Мартин;38976638 said:


> Glad to see that our Albanian neighbours are rapidly developing their infrastructure. Greetings from Macedonia!


:cheers:


----------



## Palance

Verso said:


> I think if Albania wants to feel closer to Kosovo, they should sign a Kosovar city instead of an Albanian border town


I think its Albanian policy not to show other place outside Albania. On all pictures of Albanian roads I have sen so far thre are no signs with places outside Albania, except maybe a Greek bordertown.


----------



## Shqiptario

Some updated photos from Durrës-Rrogozhinë segment(under expansion)




























Photos by lasma2008


----------



## Uhepper

Shqiptario said:


> U'r welcome........and u'r always welcome to ask for everything that u need to know..we hope to be helpful with how much we can.


You've been very helpful. So here is another one 

As a tourist I'll need to pay 10 EUR/person for entry into Albania (and 1 EUR per car?). Is this correct? What about if I leave Albania just for a day (for example for Ohrid (Macedonia)) and return back to Albania? Do I need to pay this 10 EUR/person again?? 

Br, Uhepper


----------



## Calypso2

When is Durrës-Rrogozhinë segment (under expansion) planned to be finished? Is it going to be 4 lanes all the way?

I have created a map of planned Albanian highways, and I have some questions about it.

Green - operational
Red - under construction
Blue - planned


So far operational 4 lanes you have is Tirane - Durres and Rrogozhine - Fier. Is that correct?
Durres - Kukes is 4 lanes, opened complete September 2010?
Is Hani Hotit - Shkoder - Milot also planned as 4 lanes (opening deadline)?
What else is planned as 4 lane and when are opening deadlines?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shqiptario




----------



## Shqiptario

Hi there .!!! Sorry for the delay. 



Uhepper said:


> You've been very helpful. So here is another one
> 
> As a tourist I'll need to pay 10 EUR/person for entry into Albania (and 1 EUR per car?). Is this correct?


Yes,as a foreign citizen u have to pay 10 euro for the entrance and 1 euro for you're car.(The payment of 1 euro for you're car is avaiable for 1 month...sure...for larger standing)



Uhepper said:


> What about if I leave Albania just for a day (for example for Ohrid (Macedonia)) and return back to Albania? Do I need to pay this 10 EUR/person again??
> 
> Br, Uhepper


Really don't know that. :dunno:


----------



## Shqiptario

Calypso2 said:


> When is Durrës-Rrogozhinë segment (under expansion) planned to be finished? Is it going to be 4 lanes all the way?


Surely..it will finish by 2009.Yes,it will have 4 lanes.


Calypso2 said:


> I have created a map of planned Albanian highways, and I have some questions about it.
> 
> Green - operational
> Red - under construction
> Blue - planned
> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/2948/albaniamap.jpg
> 
> So far operational 4 lanes you have is Tirane - Durres and Rrogozhine - Fier. Is that correct?


Tiranë-Durrës,Durrës-Rrogozhinë,Rrogozhinë-Lushnje,Lushnje-Fier



Calypso2 said:


> Durres - Kukes is 4 lanes, opened complete September 2010?


Only some segments of Durrës-Kukës have 4 lanes,some others have future plans for expansion...:yes: September 2010 is the deadline.


Calypso2 said:


> Is Hani Hotit - Shkoder - Milot also planned as 4 lanes (opening deadline)?
> What else is planned as 4 lane and when are opening deadlines?


Yes,Hani i Hotit-Shkodër will have 4 lanes.....Like i said above ...from Hani i Hotit to Vlorë will be an 4 lanes highway.

The onliest 4 lanes highway which is actually u/c is Levan(Fier)-Vlorë and is expected to finish by 2010.The other bigest project is the southern axle ...*Tiranë - Berat - Tepelenë*


----------



## DanMs

Shqiptario said:


>



Nice, thanx for posting it.


----------



## Shqiptario

:cheers: Dan


----------



## Shqiptario

The 120km road between Sarandë and Vlorë


----------



## Mateusz

I saw some green signs, are they for motorways (autostrada?) ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice video. When will this road completely be opened?


----------



## Shqiptario

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice video. When will this road completely be opened?


The road is operational with 2 lanes since 25 June..whole construction(From Durrës to Morinë) will finish by September 2010.


----------



## Shqiptario

Mateusz said:


> I saw some green signs, are they for motorways (autostrada?) ?


I don't know if r going to be specified only for autostradas..bcz green signs r used on this motorway for the first time in Albanian roads..This autostrada is the onliest with green signs in Alb.


----------



## 7t

Looking good.
They've built a power plant specifically to supply electricity to the tunnel. It's located right at the entrance on the Kalimash side.


----------



## Shqiptario

Tiranë-Durrës




























Photos by iCarlz


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yikes @ all those billboards! hno:


----------



## Buddy Holly

It's the industrial zone of the capital. Of course there's gonna be billboards.


----------



## olsib

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yikes @ all those billboards! hno:


True! It seems to be in USA, not in Europe. I have read in the forum that this is typical of the eastern countries.

Also, the land near the highway needs some sistemation and the font used for the sign at the first photo is too ugly. Seems to be a common Arial a little bit narrow.


----------



## iCarlz

Shqiptario said:


> Tiranë-Durrës
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by iCarlz


thanks Shqitario  here another one: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24281442


----------



## Shqiptario

iCarlz said:


> thanks Shqitario  here another one: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24281442


Thanks to u for those nice photos. :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario

Thnx nh1la.

Bridges in Kukës-Morinë segment


----------



## Shqiptario

Rrëshen-Kalimash segment


----------



## shpirtkosova

Hmmm such a shame they went for those signs, They should really have gone for a blue background with a completly different font from rest of Europe to make Albania individual.... Out of all the countries in Europe, why copy Italy?


----------



## Justme78783

Durres-tirane 












lushnje - fjer


----------



## Uhepper

Shqiptario said:


> Hi there .!!! Sorry for the delay.
> 
> Yes,as a foreign citizen u have to pay 10 euro for the entrance and 1 euro for you're car.(The payment of 1 euro for you're car is avaiable for 1 month...sure...for larger standing)
> 
> Really don't know that. :dunno:


Hi, I've just returned from a wondeful 12 days trip around Albania. Impressed! I'll post some road situations/descriptions later on.

Just for this "entrance tax" - we did not pay anything to enter Albania. So no 10 EUR to enter Albania. We received a "paper" for the car and we need to pay 2 EUR when we left Albania. That was all. 

We even made a one-day trip to Macedonian side (Sv.Naum, Ohrid, Struga) around the Ohrid lake. We had to pay a 2 EUR when we left Albania and at the entry we got a new "car paper". Anyhow the border-crossing took about 15 min for one car.

Br, Uhepper


----------



## shpirtkosova

^^^^
Good stuff...


----------



## olsib

*Albania South Riviera Road - Part 1/9*

_Photos by plasma2008

Quoted by Edi_H_


----------



## olsib

*Albania South Riviera Road - Part 2/9*

_Photos by plasma2008

Quoted by Edi_H_


----------



## olsib

*Albania South Riviera Road - Part 3/9*

_Photos by plasma2008

Quoted by Edi_H_


----------



## olsib

*Albania South Riviera Road - Part 4/9*

_Photos by plasma2008

Quoted by Edi_H_


----------



## olsib

*Albania South Riviera Road - Part 5/9*

_Photos by plasma2008

Quoted by Edi_H_


----------



## olsib

*Albania South Riviera Road - Part 6/9*

_Photos by plasma2008

Quoted by Edi_H_


----------



## olsib

*Albania South Riviera Road - Part 7/9*

_Photos by plasma2008

Quoted by Edi_H_


----------



## olsib

*Albania South Riviera Road - Part 8/9*

_Photos by plasma2008

Quoted by Edi_H_


----------



## olsib

*Albania South Riviera Road - Part 9/9*

_Photos by plasma2008

Quoted by Edi_H_


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Great stuff. Where are these pics taken?


----------



## olsib

Along the south coastal road from Vlorë to Saranda.

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=40.094882,19.806976&spn=0.959131,1.296387&z=10


----------



## pijanec

What is speed limit on this beautiful road? I only see some very low limit signs.


----------



## olsib

In general the speed limits in Albania are low.

In specific, because this road passes through some beautiful small villages the speed limit in the aproximity and inside these villages is low. Also near the curves it is low and reflects the real speed you can have on those kind of curves, so 40-50 km/h.

Outside the villages on the straight road the speed limit is aproximately 60-80 km/h.

The maximum real speed you can have on this road is 100-120 km. Higher than this is dangerous. Let's we say that this is mostly a panoramic road. Eventhough these photos are very beautiful the real experience on this road and the panorama around you is far more dramatic and beautiful.


----------



## shpirtkosova

^^^
LoL 100-120 KMH.... You kidding? It would be dangerous to go on a flat straight line 120 kmh, speed limits are usually set by the lane width and its stature...meaning if it is a bendy road and on edge to the sea or a mountain, it ain't going to be any higher than about 60kmh. I know the road is good but still... Imagine 120 kmh....


----------



## olsib

100-120 km/h as a maximum speed, not a constant speed of course.

I have driven there personally are there are different straight parts of the road you can reach that speed.


----------



## pijanec

shpirtkosova said:


> It would be dangerous to go on a flat straight line 120 kmh, speed limits are usually set by the lane width and its stature...meaning if it is a bendy road and on edge to the sea or a mountain, it ain't going to be any higher than about 60kmh.


In Europe speed limit are usually just inside-outside village, so 90-50-90. In Slovenia this kind of road would have a general speed limit of 90 km/h.


----------



## Shqiptario

*Borsh-Himarë*...segment of southern Albania's riviera road

Photos by plasma2008


----------



## Shqiptario

*Himarë-Vuno*














































Bylasma2008


----------



## bebe.2006

A very nice road. It must be a plasure to drive on it.

And these shiny crashbarriers. :cheers:

The panorana is great. No to much traffic. Cool.


----------



## Shqiptario

*Borsh-Himarë*


----------



## Shqiptario

ChrisZwolle said:


> Great stuff. Where are these pics taken?


The road is Vlorë-Sarandë(The red line ..in the photo)


----------



## Shqiptario

Some other shots..



















"Llogara" pass.....Ionian view...


----------



## Shqiptario

Expansion of *Fushë.Krujë-Milot*










*Rrëshen-Kalimash*



















*Kukës-Morinë*










Border of Albanians


----------



## pijanec

Shqiptario said:


>


Great photos and landscape!

Will they build something here on the place where vegetation is missing?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think it's a small river delta.


----------



## Mateusz

This looks dangerous... hno:


----------



## olsib

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think it's a small river delta.


Yes, it is the delta of a torrent.

http://maps.google.it/?ie=UTF8&ll=40.162739,19.59446&spn=0.059887,0.081024&t=k&z=14


----------



## olsib

Mateusz said:


> This looks dangerous... hno:


The construction of the highway is not finished yet. They have opened it because the old road is more dangerous.


----------



## olsib

Shqiptario said:


> Some other shots..


Kalaja e Ali Pashe Tepelenes:

http://maps.google.it/?ie=UTF8&ll=40.06161,19.792385&spn=0.00762,0.017123&t=h&z=17


----------



## Justme78783

Mateusz said:


> This looks dangerous... hno:




:wtf:

are you serious ? whats dangerous about it ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They could but a central barrier, which I think they will do anyway.


----------



## olsib

... and not only that. The lateral land barriers need some enforcement. I also think it will be done when construction of the highway will be finished.


----------



## Shqiptario

*Milot-Rrëshen*


----------



## Justme78783

ChrisZwolle said:


> They could but a central barrier, which I think they will do anyway.


even if we suppose that it will not have a central barriers , that would not mean that this road looks dangerous . But they ll deffinetely do it when the road will be completely finished


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> You've never seen an American school bus in Europe? :O


I haven't.


----------



## Timon91

I also see them about once a month. I used to see an English double decker bus every day. There was one that was parked halfway Baambrugge and Loenersloot :lol:


----------



## shpirtkosova

^^^ 
OK guys, cut this bus obsession crap! We are here to discuss Albanian roads. Sorry for being harsh but sometimes pain is pleasure.


----------



## Albaniaaan

shpirtkosova said:


> ^^^
> OK guys, cut this bus obsession crap! We are here to discuss Albanian roads. Sorry for being harsh but sometimes pain is pleasure.


Pain is pleasure eh are you trying to tell us something :lol:


----------



## 7t

shpirtkosova said:


> Adding a lot of sarcasm as flavour.


Did you have to quote me?
I mean I was right there...^^


----------



## shpirtkosova

Albaniaaan said:


> Pain is pleasure eh are you trying to tell us something :lol:



I said sometimes, uhhhh!


----------



## DanMs

sadomasochist :lol:

Anyways, i have no problem with people derailing sometimes and talk about other roads in Europe. As long as it pertains to roads & motorways.

That way we learn something too from other parts.


----------



## GregfromAustria

sorry for the offtopic...

let´s get back to the Albanian Motorways :lol:


----------



## Albaniaaan

Toward *Reps*





















*Rrëshen-Kalimash*












Thx to Shqiptario


----------



## Shqiptario

*Durrës-Kukës-Morinë(at Rep.of Kosova border)*


----------



## Buddy Holly

:master:


----------



## Palance

ABRob said:


> Are there any??


I just happened to see one today:










So far OT.


----------



## shpirtkosova

uuuuuh you guys are making me mad now! You want pain or what?


----------



## Albaniaaan

*Shëngjin-Lezhë*



















*Rrëshen-Kalimash*










Close to Rrëshenit










*Reps*


----------



## liburni

i saw one today too:


----------



## Albaniaaan

shpirtkosova said:


> uuuuuh you guys are making me mad now! You want pain or what?


:lol::lol::lol::nuts:


----------



## Albaniaaan

Thx to Shqiptario :cheers:


----------



## shpirtkosova

liburni said:


> i saw one today too:


Aaaaaalright, you there! You're very naughty!!!










"I demand you bend over now!! DO IT!"


----------



## Shqiptario

Durrës-Kukës motorway


----------



## 7t

Nice shotkay:


----------



## Dardani6

Shqiptario said:


> Ok.
> 
> Fier-Vlorë
> 
> Durrës-Rrogozhinë


these are true but the ones below are not. i have not heard of anything about the bottom ones. the highway is not going up to lezhe but near milot. tirane-diber is a 1+1 "highway". new and modern but not a real highway.



Shqiptario said:


> Fushë Krujë-Lezhë(soon it will be expanded till in Shkodër)
> 
> Tiranë-Dibër(it will link Albania with Skopje)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Some roads marked with yellow(except Tepelenë-Gjirokaster..which is finished) r just planned.


the tepelene -gjirokaster is a new modern 1+1 "highway" that will completely shorten the trip and bypass the old road also but its not a real highway.


----------



## Albaneren

Omg, i thought that the Arber road was going to be a motorway. Disapointed now!


----------



## 7t

It was never planned as one. Not enough traffic.


----------



## Ban.BL

Verso said:


> But are Macedonians planning any new road there?


no


----------



## DanMs

Verso said:


> But are Macedonians planning any new road there?


I don't know but the point is to get traffic esp. Albanian tourists as well as Slavs to visit Durres. Hence the importance of Arberi road is the same as Durres-Kukes.


----------



## 7t

Now that Berisha earned a second term in office, it's safe to say that the Southern Axis project is a go.
This road will have a motorway profile similar to Durrës - Morinë. It connects Tirana with the southern District of Tepelenë through these regions: *Tiranë - Vaqarr Lagoon - Baldushk - Papër - Berat - Luftinjë - Memaliaj*

http://www.km.gov.al/index.php?fq=brenda&m=news&lid=10061&gj=gj2


----------



## Ban.BL

DanMs said:


> I don't know but the point is to get traffic esp. Albanian tourists as well as *Slavs *to visit Durres. Hence the importance of Arberi road is the same as Durres-Kukes.


Slavs hahahah 
who are those people?! :lol:


----------



## Shqiptario

Verso said:


> But are Macedonians planning any new road there?


We don't know in which year Fyromians will build Dibër-Shkup highway(Fyromian part)..we started our part of the road..till in Dibër...Our govern proposed to them for Tiranë-Shkup highway..they agreed...and thats all!!!


----------



## Albaneren

Shqiptario said:


> We don't know in which year Fyromians will build Dibër-Shkup highway(Fyromian part)..we started our part of the road..till in Dibër...Our govern proposed to them for Tiranë-Shkup highway..they agreed...and thats all!!!


Actually they dont need to built on the Macedonian side, because you can drive from the motorway tetovo-gostivar, and then reach Debar (dibra e madhe). You can just drive trough Dibra.


----------



## Ban.BL

Shqiptario said:


> We don't know in which year *Fyromians *will build *Dibër*-*Shkup *highway(*Fyromian *part)..we started our part of the road..till in *Dibër*...Our govern proposed to them for Tiranë-*Shkup *highway..they agreed...and thats all!!!


What country and wht cities are you talking about? Is this some secret languge?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

He's probably talking about Macedonia. Shkup is probably Albanian for "Skopje". I don't know what "Dibër" is, maybe Ohrid?


----------



## Justme78783

Ban.BL said:


> What country and wht cities are you talking about? Is this some secret languge?




look this is a thread about albanian motorways , so we will call the regions as we call them in albania ....! 

Stop trolling in here cause your presense is disturbing ...


----------



## Justme78783

ChrisZwolle said:


> He's probably talking about Macedonia. Shkup is probably Albanian for "Skopje". I don't know what "Dibër" is, maybe Ohrid?


diber is a region near the macedonian border , and not only


----------



## Ban.BL

Justme78783 said:


> look this is a thread about albanian motorways , so we will call the regions as we call them in albania ....!
> 
> Stop trolling in here cause your presense is disturbing ...


Isn't the language of this forum english?! Isn't the rule to write in english?! If you want to write in Albanian you have this thread. So you are the one that troll. 
The point of this forum is for other people to understand and not petty nationalism.


----------



## Justme78783

Ban.BL said:


> Isn't the language of this forum english?! Isn't the rule to write in english?! If you want to write in Albanian you have this thread. So you are the one that troll.
> The point of this forum is for other people to understand and not petty nationalism.



Do you have a low iq or what ? In case you havent understood we ARE writing in english ..... ! 

You have been troling since a long time in this forum , if you want to understand shut up and read what we write .... BUT we are not here to give explanations to a Serbian about the names that we give to the albanian regions ... 

and besides if you do not like it , you ve got an option ..... just click here : 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=489142&page=30


----------



## Albaniaaan

Ban.BL said:


> What country and wht cities are you talking about? Is this some secret languge?


Whats secret about it thats how we Albanians call it there is no need for an troll like you to come here and ruin things every single time if you dont like the Albanian names stay away from our thread(s) simple as that


----------



## pause

Milos from Banja Luka knows very well the albanian names for towns in the former Yugoslavia, he is just provoking like always......


----------



## Ban.BL

Justme78783 said:


> Do you have a low iq or what ? In case you havent understood we ARE writing in english ..... !
> 
> You have been troling since a long time in this forum , if you want to understand shut up and read what we write .... BUT we are not here to give explanations to a *Serbian *about the names that we give to the albanian regions ...
> 
> and besides if you do not like it , you ve got an option ..... just click here :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=489142&page=30


That is your main argument.


----------



## 7t

The official gov website of Dibra's Municipality is currently offline but you get the idea... http://www.dibra.gov.mk
And if you think it's a fake address, why not give the cache link a try and see for yourself... 
http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache...dibra&cd=12&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=safari

So, Shqiptario has every legal right to call the city Dibër.


----------



## Verso

That road would indeed bring Tirana/Durrës and Skopje much closer to each other, but is the road on the MK side good enough to justify its construction until a new road is built in MK? I've seen a few pics of it, and I know Ban.BL broke his car there.


----------



## DanMs

Shqiptario said:


> I think that 40% is a bit exaggerated..most of the costructors of our roads r Italians..well Greeks r working in some segments in southern Albania..but don't know if 2-3 segments make 40%...


And most of the oil exports is done by Canadian company. The rest are insignificant. 

I think for the roads, they mean that Durres-Kukes is being finance by a Greek bank. It doesn't matter where the loan comes from since it is a loan that needs to be payed back. What matters is the interest charge in it.

Anyways, cooperation is good as long as there is profit in it.


----------



## 7t

Arxitektonas said:


> In the last part it mentions the investments in infrastructure works in Albania by Greek companies (it's 30-40%, my mistake)
> 
> http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=286947&ct=32&dt=06/09/2009


Albania has constructed over 6,000 km of roads these past 4 years. Out of all the projects, I can think of only one greek company that's currently constructing a segment in the south near the border. That's about it.
So the article in that website is grossly misinforming and nonfactual.


----------



## ea1969

Actually the article on "To Vima" states that Greek construction companies have a market share of 30-40% in general, not specifically in road construction. Even some of the companies mentioned, do not specialise in road construction.

I hope this clarifies things a bit.


----------



## Dardani6

ye there are a lot of greek companies operating in albania and many under albanian subsideries


----------



## 7t

Article from today's Shqip Newspaper translated by google (with modifications)



> *Road concessions, the government at the crossroads*
> 
> The government plans to change the scheme of financing for road construction. Format of date from the state budget or loans from banks do not appear easy to implement, given the pressure of economic crisis. Currently noted are the decline in revenues and the tightening of credit conditions. Finding itself in this situation, the government is looking seriously towards the road-building scheme of concession. Said seriously, because for several consecutive years the government have adopted some road concession projects, none of which have been implemented. In four years of government, Prime Minister Berisha and his cabinet have spoken a lot about road construction, building corridors, passages from one end to another, but all financial arsenal went only to a pivot, leaving others pending. The paper has learned that at the Prime Minister's table have arrived several proposals and projects by foreign companies, which have shown a great deal of interest in getting concession contracts for the country's main roads. In the foreground is the famous Tirana-Elbasan segment, for which the Ministry of Public Works says that they have completed all modalities, including project and financing. Another important axis that is pending for five years now is Thumanë-Vorë-Rrogozhinë. Construction of this route connecting the diagonal form part of the country's north and south eases traffic, which is aggravated precisely at the intersection of Plepat Beach in Durrës. Officials from the Ministry of Public Works have clarified that both of these projects have completed all procedures. "Many companies have expressed interest. Other investors are qualified in the preliminary stages. Studies are ready for all projects and procedures," said a ministry official.
> 
> Turkish company "TAT Group", at an August meeting with Albanian Prime Minister, expressed interest to build the road Tiranë-Elbasan.
> 
> *Costs*
> A study done by a private company comes to the conclusion that the road Tiranë-Elbasan requires at least 160 million euros investment, estimating the tunnels inside, and cutting of 25 km of road. In regards to Arbëri Road, Tiranë-Bulqizë (70 km), the cost is over 90 million euros. This road cuts nearly in half the time to reach from Tirana towards Macedonia's border, while connecting remote areas with the center, helping in economic development these parts of the country. Third Axis, which MPWTT has made almost all letters, Thumanë-Rrogozhinë, is thought to be over 60 kilometers. Foreign investors have offered 70 million euros to make the completion of the road.


http://www.gazeta-shqip.com/artikull.php?id=70670


----------



## Shqiptario

*Rrëshen- Kalimash*


----------



## mappero

Beatifull road - almost motorway when opened.
Nice music  
Do you know how long this tunnel is?


----------



## Shqiptario

mappero said:


> Beatifull road - almost motorway when opened.
> Nice music
> Do you know how long this tunnel is?


Thank u!! 

This is our first bigest project in infrastructure...Bechtel&Enka did an incredible work on this motorway!!

The song is called "Dua më shumë Shqipërinë-I love Albania more than everything else"..

The tunnel is 5.6 km.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Shqiptario said:


> Thank u!!
> 
> This is our first bigest project in infrastructure...Bechtel&Enka did an incredible work on this motorway!!
> 
> The song is called "Dua më shumë Shqipërinë-I love Albania more than everything else"..
> 
> The tunnel is 5.6 km.



Video is very beautiful and so is the background song but my only question is what the hell is that guy doing parked like that on the hard shoulder at 2:28 - 2:30 on the right hand side? Another question is... What is the speed limit where the highway is in full operation with with-flow system?


----------



## the daydreamer

Lol, Greek construction companies 40%, now that's a bit exaggerated. Anyways whatever the number it's good for the cooperation between the two countries.
A lot of developments in Albania lately, from what I see in this thread. Would certainly give a good boost to the economy.
What is the major motorway road in Albania? I believe the one connecting the South with the North? Google maps is never updated. :bash:


----------



## Justme78783

the daydreamer said:


> Lol, Greek construction companies 40%, now that's a bit exaggerated. Anyways whatever the number it's good for the cooperation between the two countries.
> A lot of developments in Albania lately, from what I see in this thread. Would certainly give a good boost to the economy.
> What is the major motorway road in Albania? I believe the one connecting the South with the North? Google maps is never updated. :bash:


The major motorway road that has almost been constructed and our goverment gave more than 1 billion $ , is the Durres- Kukes motorway , which makes more comfortable the transportation between the Albanians of Albania and the Albanians of kosova ! I was there 1 month ago and i truly bet that it is one of the best motorways on the world , in fact i ll upload some photos in max 1 hour from now ! 

But soon there will start a new big project ! A motorway that will link the south of albania with tirana ! 

So expect some photos from me in preety soon today


----------



## Justme78783

A few photos of the road durres kukes taken by me 3 weeks ago ! 





























The surrounding terrain was being fixed as well


----------



## the daydreamer

Nice pics! Am I just a bit tired or is traffic on this motorway left-hand? I mean, since when cars drive on the left in Albania?


----------



## DanMs

No you are not tired. I don't think the right lanes(side) of the motorway is open for traffic yet.


----------



## Justme78783

Yes the right lane is not open yet ... ! Works are on progress , but even so you could easily travel with 110 kms/h .... very safely ! Imagine when the right lane will open too  !


----------



## enschede-r

The new motorway is great! How much km is finished?


----------



## Timon91

Hi enschede-r, we live in the same city now


----------



## Ermir

^^^Guys, buy protection, k?  jk

Albaniaaaan and Shqiptario please notice that many photobucket pics are no longer available in the last 10 pages.


----------



## enschede-r

Timon91 said:


> Hi enschede-r, we live in the same city now



Hahahahahh that's funny :banana:


----------



## Albaniaaan

Kukës-Morinë

 
 

Rrëshen-Kalimash

 
 
 

From Google Earth 
 
 



Thx to AL-KS :cheers:


----------



## AL-KS

^^ No problem


----------



## Arxitektonas

Those highways are really something else! Good job Albania! The only thing I don't like is the letter type they use in the signs...Is it too big or am I wrong? Even a blind man could see those signs! I mean, I find it a bit unecessary and not that aesthetically correct...But who cares? :cheers:


----------



## Buddy Holly

Arxitektonas said:


> Those highways are really something else! Good job Albania! The only thing I don't like is the letter type they use in the signs...Is it too big or am I wrong? Even a blind man could see those signs! I mean, I find it a bit unecessary and not that aesthetically correct...But who cares? :cheers:


I don't like the font either, but I believe it's Italian-style.


----------



## Shqiptario

Al-Ks

I guess that your photos r a bit old....there r no more yellow lines on that road

From August '09

*Rrëshen-Kalimash*


----------



## Shqiptario

enschede-r said:


> The new motorway is great! How much km is finished?


Almost all...(170 km in total.)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I tried to follow the Durrës - Kukës - Kosovar border motorway on Google Earth. The routing was not visible everywhere, especially around Kukës and towards the Kosovar border, and not from the plains south to Durrës. 

This is my guess of the routing:


----------



## panda80

I think the route follows the motorway Durres-Tirana first(till Vore), then the national road to Milot, and only from here the real motorway begins.It follows the valley of Fani i Vogel river till Thirre, then crosses the mountains through that long tunnel(5.6km).After the tunnel it follows the route of the current E851 Skoder-Kukes-Morine few kilometres souther of it, till the border with Kosovo.


----------



## AL-KS

Shqiptario said:


> Al-Ks
> 
> I guess that your photos r a bit old....there r no more yellow lines on that road
> 
> Yeah I know. I took them while I was in Albania in June.


----------



## DanMs

ChrisZwolle said:


> I tried to follow the Durrës - Kukës - Kosovar border motorway on Google Earth. The routing was not visible everywhere, especially around Kukës and towards the Kosovar border, and not from the plains south to Durrës.
> 
> This is my guess of the routing:



It's called Durres-Kukes motorway. But the motorway that Bechtel-Enka is building is only 38-mile (61-kilometer). This will stretch from the town of Rrëshen(Mirdite unit), in the heart of the country, up to the northeastern village of Kalimash.

So they are building in the roughest terrain of the country. The rest of the motorway is supposedly to be build seperately by the government.

So a better route map would be:


----------



## Albaniaaan

Tiranë-Durrës


----------



## KingGenti

Shqiptario said:


> Al-Ks
> 
> I guess that your photos r a bit old....there r no more yellow lines on that road
> 
> From August '09
> 
> *Rrëshen-Kalimash*


Beautiful.


----------



## Verso

How wide are driving- and emergency lanes?


----------



## DanMs




----------



## Albaniaaan

*Tiranë-Durrës*


----------



## Albaniaaan

*Rrogozhinë-Lushnje*










*Tiranë-Durrës*


----------



## DanMs

Lushnje - Fier, thanks to Plasma2008(flickr)


----------



## DanMs

Borsh - Himare























































and some animals from nearby villages onto the street


----------



## Timon91

DanMs said:


> Borsh - Himare
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3573/3799624449_f96864cb0e_b.jpg


What do those pictograms mean between the towns and the distances?


----------



## DanMs

Well my guess is that:

Vlore is a city and administrative centre.

Himare, Dhermi, Orikum are villages.


----------



## panda80

Himare, Dhermi, Orikum are beaches, and Vlore is a port, I think.


----------



## Norsko

Does the blue signage on the Tirana - Durrës highway indicates that this is not a motorway? (Henche the green signage on the newly buildt motorways).


----------



## Justme78783

Norsko said:


> Does the blue signage on the Tirana - Durrës highway indicates that this is not a motorway? (Henche the green signage on the newly buildt motorways).




probavly yes


----------



## DanMs




----------



## DanMs

Albanian Motorway featured on New Civil Engineer magazine
http://www.nce.co.uk/news/transport/albania-highway-aint-no-mountain-too-high/5203311.article


----------



## KingGenti

> *Rrogozhinë-Lushnje*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad road,they have forgot to take care for the asphalt . And more bad is that Italians still build our roads.hno:
Click to expand...


----------



## KingGenti

Bridge?









btw.these of "Alpet" are turks or greeks?


----------



## 7t

Alpet is owned by turkish company Altinbas Holding and that "bridge" is a restaurant/nightclub


----------



## KingGenti

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Albaniaaan

KingGenti said:


> *Rrogozhinë-Lushnje*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad road,they have forgot to take care for the asphalt . And more bad is that Italians still build our roads.hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad road ??? did you drive on it ?? what makes you say that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DanMs

It's bad because it looks bad. No lines in the highway... etc


----------



## Ban.BL

7t said:


> Albania has *constructed *over *6,**000 **km *of roads these past 4 years. Out of all the projects, I can think of only one greek company that's currently constructing a segment in the south near the border. That's about it.
> So the article in that website is grossly misinforming and nonfactual.


6000 for such a small country? Are you sure?


----------



## 7t

Ban.BL said:


> 6000 for such a small country? Are you sure?


That includes rural and secondary roads. Almost all of Albania's main coastal villages are connected with the national road network.


----------



## DanMs




----------



## Ban.BL

7t said:


> That includes rural and secondary roads. Almost all of Albania's main coastal villages are connected with the national road network.


yes, but 6000km of new roads? where?


----------



## Justme78783

Ban.BL said:


> yes, but 6000km of new roads? where?


Dude EVERYWHERE ! what idiotic question are these !!??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's a legitimate question in my opinion. 6000 kilometers of new roads is a lot. They probably also included renovated existing roads.


----------



## Justme78783

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's a legitimate question in my opinion. 6000 kilometers of new roads is a lot. They probably also included renovated existing roads.


of course yes , And not in 4 years but in 10 !


----------



## Ban.BL

where everywhere?


----------



## Justme78783

Ban.BL said:


> where everywhere?



is it my idea or are you deliberately spamming ... in other worlds trolling in here .... ! 

Dude there are limits and you ve surpused them .... pls do not insult our intellingence , cause in the end you ll be the isulted one !

Do not keep postin the same questions in here .. cause it is called trolling and spamming !


----------



## Ban.BL

The question was legitimate, 6000km of new roads... do you know how much is it? And it is more than logical to ask where are those new 6000km. This is road topic. Why is it trolling unless you are exaggerating and data is not right. Than i understand your personal attacks, coz you are caught in the lie.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Ban.BL said:


> The question was legitimate, 6000km of new roads... do you know how much is it? And it is more than logical to ask where are those new 6000km. This is road topic. Why is it trolling unless you are exaggerating and data is not right. Than i understand your personal attacks, coz you are caught in the lie.


It has already been explained to you that by "new" it is meant newly built *and/or* reconstructed.


----------



## panda80

can someone make a list of the important roads in albania that were rehabilitated or built? Indeed 6000km seems a lot to me, it's almost half the kilometres of national roads in Romania. But it is simple, with a list you can erase our doubts.
:cheers:


----------



## Foolish Farmer

panda80 said:


> can someone make a list of the important roads in albania that were rehabilitated or built? Indeed 6000km seems a lot to me, it's almost half the kilometres of national roads in Romania. But it is simple, with a list you can erase our doubts.
> :cheers:


Ask the Democratic party of Albania. They should have the time to make such a list you've asked. 

http://www.pd.al/arritjet/investimet-publike/

btw: Albania has something about 20.000kms of roads. To pave 6.000 of them is not a miracle.


----------



## Buddy Holly

panda80 said:


> can someone make a list of the important roads in albania that were rehabilitated or built? Indeed 6000km seems a lot to me, it's almost half the kilometres of national roads in Romania. But it is simple, with a list you can erase our doubts.
> :cheers:


6000km = national + regional + local roads.


----------



## panda80

^^Then, very nice progress:cheers:


----------



## x-type

Buddy Holly said:


> It has already been explained to you that by "new" it is meant newly built *and/or* reconstructed.


what degree of reconstruction?


----------



## Buddy Holly

x-type said:


> what degree of reconstruction?


I don't really know. But it's just a claim made by the party that was in power during the elections so not sure why there's so much debate over it.


----------



## DanMs

the website of Ministry of Transportation has plenty of information

http://www.mpptt.gov.al/

just use google translate


----------



## DanMs

*Tallest Wall Built For Albanian Motorway Project*










*Geotechnical specialists, Maccaferri has designed what is thought to be amongst the tallest reinforced earth retaining walls ever to be built in Europe, for a motorway construction project in Albania.*

It is one of 30 reinforced earth retaining walls, all over 15m tall, designed by Maccaferri for the 171km long motorway which crosses the country through spectacular, mountainous terrain from the Adriatic Sea to Kosovo in the north east.

The largest wall is sited in the remote central region of the country, between the towns of Reshen and Reps. It retains over 140,000 cum of back fill and has a face area of approximately 3,500 sqm. With a wall length of 200m and height of 38m, it makes this one of the tallest reinforced earth structure of its type in Europe. It was completed on schedule in May 2009.

Maccaferri was brought as element design partner by JV construction group, Bechtel-Enka, because of their specialist experience in reinforced earth, retraining wall construction. Maccaferri also provided supervision and construction management through its local sub-contract partner, Albania Draht.

The retaining walls are designed as hybrid reinforced earth geogrid wrap-around structures, built in conjunction with hard, stone-filled, Gabion Terramesh facings. Paralink 300 uniaxial polyester geogrid is the principal reinforcing element, sandwiched at 500mm or 1000mm vertical increments between layers of compacted back fill.

Many sections of the motorway run alternatively through large, steep embankment-fill sections and slope cuts. The availability of large quantities of rock fills generated by the slope excavations made the choice of reinforced earth embankment fills a more cost effective alternative to the construction of viaducts.

The Maccaferri/Bechtel-Enka partnership arrangement is typical of the direction Maccaferri is taking with complex international projects.

In the UK, the company has offices in Oxford, Perth, Dublin and Belfast and operates over a wide range of geotechnical and civil engineering disciplines.

Construction of the Albanian Motorway project was scheduled for completion in summer 2009.

(CD/KMcA)

http://www.build.co.uk/construction_news.asp?newsid=100263


----------



## Arxitektonas

Wow!!! That wall is really awesome!!! I'm amazed by the size and quality of works being constructed in Albania and Kosova! Well done guys!!!


----------



## Justme78783

thank you buddy


----------



## wyqtor

There is a reason why there aren't such structures in other countries. I'm not saying it's bad to build motorways, but perhaps sometimes it's wiser to save more money and later build a tunnel rather than destroying the environment like this.


----------



## DanMs

Kamza overpass. In my opinion they should extend it to the whole Tirane - Durres. The traffic warrants it.


----------



## Shqiptario

The coastal road(Vlorë-Sarandë) between Himarë and Qeparo...


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^Speed limit of 20? That's a bit too slow, isn't it?


----------



## DanMs

It's a mountainous and curvy road. Maybe 30km/h?


----------



## Shqiptario

There r 2 ways to reach Sarandë.The first one is the coastal road with amazing scenery(photo posted above is part of that road)..a.k.a ionian road.The other one is through Gjirokastër.(with no scenery).


----------



## DanMs

You're kidding right? 

Both ways are scenic. I went through Gjirokastra and it has some beautiful mountains. Save the ghost town of Memaliaj which should be demolished. Everything was good.


----------



## Shqiptario

Rebasepoiss said:


> ^^Speed limit of 20? That's a bit too slow, isn't it?


Not in all segments u can ride with 20.


----------



## Shqiptario

*Rinas-Tiranë*

Road to "Mother Teresa" airport





































by:*Vasil Miho*


----------



## Buddy Holly

wyqtor said:


> There is a reason why there aren't such structures in other countries. I'm not saying it's bad to build motorways, but perhaps sometimes it's wiser to save more money and later build a tunnel rather than destroying the environment like this.


It's Albania's first full-fledged motorway, and it's already destroying the environment. Other countries who have thousands of kilometers of motorways are, of course, saving it..


----------



## Shqiptario

*Milot-Kukës*


----------



## shpirtkosova

Albanians in Albania are doing and have done pretty well for their road infrastructure, We (Kosovo Albanians) on the other hand are showing up to be pretty lazy and late in building roads.... Kosovo motorway will only be ready 3 years later from now.


----------



## Ban.BL

because Kosovo had better infrastructure and roads, so building roads weren´t such urgent and priority as in Albania, my thought.


----------



## skodilak

When will start the reconstruction of the Fier-Tepelene and Hani & Hotit to Shkoder road ?
This year i was driving thru Albania,first way (Hani&Hotit-Shkoder-Durres-Fier-Tepelene-Girokaster-Kakavia) and returned (Sarande-Vlore-Fier-Durres-Shkoder-Hani&Hotit) my destination was Corfu.


----------



## Justme78783

skodilak said:


> When will start the reconstruction of the Fier-Tepelene and Hani & Hotit to Shkoder road ?
> This year i was driving thru Albania,first way (Hani&Hotit-Shkoder-Durres-Fier-Tepelene-Girokaster-Kakavia) and returned (Sarande-Vlore-Fier-Durres-Shkoder-Hani&Hotit) my destination was Corfu.



Levan-tepelene ( Fier -Tepelene ) has started a month ago , as for hani hoti -shkoder , althought we have the money , and we have chosen the company that will built it , works havent started yet .... and no explanation has been given about it , but hopefully within the following months works will start .


----------



## skodilak

Thank you for your quick answer:cheers:


----------



## Justme78783

skodilak said:


> Thank you for your quick answer:cheers:


Np buddy :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario

*Lezhë - Shëngjin*


----------



## shpirtkosova

skodilak said:


> Thank you for your quick answer:cheers:


Faster than Mcdonalds!


----------



## Shqiptario

*Durrës-Kukës*


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Ban.BL said:


> because Kosovo had better infrastructure and roads, so building roads weren´t such urgent and priority as in Albania, my thought.


It weren't? It was urgent since the regime of Milosevic! Nothing has been invested in roads. To have a "velika srbija" includes not only privileges, but also duties. Yes, we are still talking about the infrastructure.


----------



## Ban.BL

and you are talking about OT. It is now urgent, because there is more traffic so i guess current infrastructure is not enough. And btw during Milosevic nothing has been invested anywhere in Serbia if you didn´t know that now you know.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Ban.BL said:


> And btw during Milosevic nothing has been invested anywhere in Serbia if you didn´t know that now you know.


Milosevic invested everywhere except of the so called "heart". 

Enough OT. So, please stop trolling.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Foolish Farmer said:


> Milosevic invested everywhere except of the so called "heart".
> 
> Enough OT. So, please stop trolling.


Actually sorry but I have to agree with a Serb this time... I have driven through Serbia and the countrys roads are in worse state than Kosovo... I agree Millosovic did not invest in Kosovo and Serbia but he DID invest in Belgrade. All the money from Trepca went either in his pockets or Belgrade. Everything that makes Serbia is Belgrade itself really.


----------



## Shqiptario

Pls guys ..dont feed the trolls.


----------



## Ban.BL

shpirtkosova said:


> Actually sorry but I have to agree* with a Serb* this time... I have driven through Serbia and the countrys roads are in worse state than Kosovo... I agree Millosovic did not invest in Kosovo and Serbia but he DID invest in Belgrade. All the money from Trepca went either in his pockets or Belgrade. Everything that makes Serbia is Belgrade itself really.


how fascistic claim?! 
In Belgrade has not been invested anything during Milosevic as well, don´t write if you are not informed.


----------



## Yamaneko

Maybe Milosevic's government said that the nation he ran was investing all over the country, while in fact he was investing in himself.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Must we talk about Milošević here?


----------



## Shqiptario

From Albanian forum.



AlbSidro said:


> *Durres-Kukes*


----------



## DanMs

With some traditional Alb music


----------



## DanMs




----------



## DanMs




----------



## Ban.BL

how wide is hard shoulder? http://photos-h-2.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho..._146370694813_848044813_2481359_1062011_n.jpg
it looks like no one can stop there.


----------



## shpirtkosova

^^ Thats a bridge, there is no hard shoulder there..... Why is it so hard to work out concepts as easy as that?


----------



## Justme78783

Ban.BL said:


> how wide is hard shoulder? http://photos-h-2.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho..._146370694813_848044813_2481359_1062011_n.jpg
> it looks like no one can stop there.


why ? You in serbia have no hard shoulders in bridges ? You use them for parking instead ? :uh:


----------



## Justme78783

DanMs said:


> With some traditional Alb music


nice music !


----------



## Ban.BL

Justme78783 said:


> why ? You in serbia have no hard shoulders in bridges ? You use them for parking instead ? :uh:


I am not from Serbia and if you don't know the answer don't troll.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Ban.BL said:


> I am not from Serbia and if you don't know the answer don't troll.


It's a *bridge*. Bridges *don't* usually have hard shoulders. Anything else self-evident that you still need to ask about under the false pretense of curiosity but that is actually for trolling purposes?


----------



## Justme78783

Ban.BL said:


> I am not from Serbia and if you don't know the answer don't troll.



I just wanted to be you for a few seconds ... Is it wrong ? :/ lol


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Shoulderless bridges and tunnels are common throughout mountainous areas of Europe. Even the Netherlands has plenty of them. So I don't see the problem.


----------



## Ban.BL

on that picture it is not clear whether it is shoulderless or not, that is why i asked.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's just some clearance in the recovery area. You don't want roads with a design speed of around 120 km/h with no space for corrections (barriers immediately above the side markings). If you look carefully, many freeway-grade roads have a small inside shoulder too (0.5 - 1m) in addition to the full outside shoulder which is meant for emergency stops.


----------



## Shqiptario

*Durrës-Kukës*


----------



## Albaneren

Good that we have green signs! Better than the blue one.


----------



## Justme78783

one of the best videos of the Segment Rreshen-Kalimash ! 

I highly recomend to see it , its one of the best videos of durres-kukes , and it gives you a small idea of the surrounding of this road ... ! 






especially at 0.44 look how they ve digged the mountains ....


----------



## DanMs

_specially at 0.44 look how they ve digged the mountains ...._

Why is that a good thing?


----------



## Justme78783

DanMs said:


> _specially at 0.44 look how they ve digged the mountains ...._
> 
> Why is that a good thing?


it just shows the enormous work that has been done ....


----------



## panda80

Wouldn't have been easier and ecologically to build tunnels?I don't know why bechtel doesn't like tunnels, in romania too they are building a 415km motorway through a hilly terrain and they build no tunnels.


----------



## DanMs

Why is tunnels ecologically friendly? You are digging and making a hole inside the mountain. Which also disrupts the ecology.

Perhaps you meant to say more appealing or esthetic it would be better that way.


----------



## Albaneren

Justme78783 said:


> one of the best videos of the Segment Rreshen-Kalimash !
> 
> I highly recomend to see it , its one of the best videos of durres-kukes , and it gives you a small idea of the surrounding of this road ... !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially at 0.44 look how they ve digged the mountains ....



Nice video! 

BTW; that is what I can call Albanian Music!! Jasha jashaaa


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice videos.

Some observations; high road quality, a lot of guardrails, but maybe not enough to prevent illegal uncontrolled access. Also, the road design seems to be very Italian with it's narrow shoulders. Drainage seems to be okay, but I'm a little worried about those gigantic cuts. I hope heavy rain doesn't create mudslides over the motorway. 

Are there any rest areas with services planned along this motorway?


----------



## Shqiptario

ChrisZwolle said:


> So the Durrës - Kosovo motorway will get the number "SH 3" ?


According to an article in ministry of transportation website...Durrës-Morinë(Near at rep.of Kosova border) is baptized as "A2 motorway"


----------



## Shqiptario

Albaneren said:


> Nice video!
> 
> BTW; that is what I can call Albanian Music!! Jasha jashaaa


lol!


----------



## 7t

Prime Minister Berisha announced last night in an interview with Ora News that the new Tiranë - Elbasan motorway, part of the Southern Axis project is expected to begin construction next year. He also mentioned the variant chosen from the 3 proposals was the one that included a 2 km tunnel cutting through Kërraba Pass. This road will shorten the distance between Tirana and Elbasan to 25 km. The route that will start from Tirana's new ring circle will pass through the following regions: Lundër - Mullet - Ibë - Kërraba Pass - Bradashesh Lagoon.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Nice, will this be part of a motorway to Korçë or Ohrid?


----------



## 7t

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Nice, will this be part of a motorway to Korçë or Ohrid?


The Southern Axis (Boshti i Jugut) is a planned motorway that will link Tirana with the southern region by cutting through the middle of the countryside. The route: Tiranë - Elbasan - Kuçovë - Berat - Memaliaj (Tepelenë)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thanks. Considering the locations of Tiranë and Elbasan, I thought this one was supposed to go southeast


----------



## Albaniaaan

Milot- Rrëshen










Thx to AL-KS :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario

Nice.


----------



## Shqiptario

Expansion of *Durrës-Rrogozhinë* highway


----------



## Shqiptario

From Albanian forum



Shqiptario said:


> Toward *Kukës*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nga:*albo2007*


----------



## Le Clerk

^^ Awesome view! How many km of motorway does Albania have?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

0

The Durrës - Tiranë road is an expressway, and the Durrës - Morinë motorway is not opened with 2x2 yet (hence not a motorway). This will change in the coming years though.


----------



## Shqiptario

Autostrada from *Rep.of Kosova* to *Durrës*(recent video)


----------



## shpirtkosova

Le Clerk said:


> ^^ Awesome view! How many km of motorway does Albania have?


It will have about 170km motorway plus the Durres-Tirane expressway will also be turned into a motorway too. There will also be other motorways connecting to Greece.


----------



## DanMs

Shqiptario said:


> Autostrada from *Rep.of Kosova* to *Durrës*(recent video)


katnars


----------



## Shqiptario

why?


----------



## Guest

The website from the Transport Institute has a lot of interesting info, also in english.

http://www.ital.al/index.php?lang=en


----------



## Albaniaaan




----------



## KingGenti

Palance said:


> It's bad that the road is leading towards Kosovo, but that you cannot see it on the signalisation (Not everyone knows the Morina is the border).


Im pretty sure that the signage will be updated.


----------



## panda80

Hello!
I will spend New Year Eve in northern Greece and I want to make a 1-day visit also to Albania.Can you help and tell me the conditions of the following roads:
Kakavije-Sarande-Vlore-Tepelene-Kakavije? I know Tepelene-Kakavije is a very nice road, also Sarande-Vlore through Llogara but I don't have information from the other sections.
And in what condition is the road Tepelene-Permet-greek border on Vijose river?
Also I am interested in the road Pogradec-Korce-Leskovik-greek border.
Thank you!


----------



## KingGenti

Ca behet me Fier-Vlore? Any info @Shqiptario?


----------



## panda80

panda80 said:


> Hello!
> I will spend New Year Eve in northern Greece and I want to make a 1-day visit also to Albania.Can you help and tell me the conditions of the following roads:
> Kakavije-Sarande-Vlore-Tepelene-Kakavije? I know Tepelene-Kakavije is a very nice road, also Sarande-Vlore through Llogara but I don't have information from the other sections.
> And in what condition is the road Tepelene-Permet-greek border on Vijose river?
> Also I am interested in the road Pogradec-Korce-Leskovik-greek border.
> Thank you!


Nobody can provide me these informations? Tomorrow I am leaving...


----------



## Shqiptario

KingGenti said:


> Ca behet me Fier-Vlore? Any info @Shqiptario?


Construction going on.It have to finish by next summer.


----------



## Shqiptario

panda80 said:


> Hello!
> I will spend New Year Eve in northern Greece and I want to make a 1-day visit also to Albania.Can you help and tell me the conditions of the following roads:
> Kakavije-Sarande-Vlore-Tepelene-Kakavije? I know Tepelene-Kakavije is a very nice road, also Sarande-Vlore through Llogara but I don't have information from the other sections.
> And in what condition is the road Tepelene-Permet-greek border on Vijose river?
> Also I am interested in the road Pogradec-Korce-Leskovik-greek border.
> Thank you!


Bună panda80.  Sorry for the delay.

Situation of Kakavijë(Greek border)-Gjirokastër road is :










Through Gjirokastër...u can reach Tepelenë...and the situation of the road that links these cities is:










Korçë-Pogradec










Are u entering in Albania through Kakavija(Gjirokastër) and leaving through Leskovik(Korça)?


Can u be more clear pls....

If i understood it good...

From Gjirokastër u want to reach Sarandë? And from Sarandë to Vlora? And then going where????

For an better preview...i guess this can help..


----------



## Albaniaaan




----------



## KingGenti

Rreshen-Kalimash?


----------



## KingGenti

Shqiptario said:


> Construction going on.It have to finish by next summer.


Thank u.


----------



## Kriticat

*Montenegro to Greece*

Hi everyone, great thread, lots of really useful info.
I'm leaving UK on Jan 16/17 and driving a trailer down to Greece, everyone (especially our albanian friends) told us we were crazy as albanian roads are poor but it sounds like this is no longer true
Can you tell me whether it would be better to attempt the road from Levan to Tepelenë under roadworks, or to take the coast road via vlora, saranda etc and if so would the road straight through to Konispol be ok? And have the greeks built their part of that road over the border?
Really looking forward to spending some time in your beautiful country
Thanks for all your help


----------



## panda80

Shqiptario said:


> From Gjirokastër u want to reach Sarandë? And from Sarandë to Vlora? And then going where????


Përshëndetje!
I spend my New Years Eve holiday in Ohrid and Konitsa(Greece). I wanted to reach Konitsa from Ohrid through Albania(Pogradec-Korce-Leskovik-Martziani border crossing-Konitsa) because it was the shortest way. Then I wanted to make a one day circuit through Albania from Konitsa on the following route: Konitsa-Kakavia-Sarande-Vlore-Tepelene-Gjirokaster-Kakavia-Konitsa.
Finally I managed to do only Konitsa-Martziani-Permet-Tepelene-Gjirokaster-Kakavia-Konitsa. Photos and impressions will come soon.


----------



## ddaaff

Shqiptario said:


> *Durrës-Kukës-Morinë*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credits to :*Ermal Meçaj*


Can someone tell me who build these part,where are the companies from? thanks


----------



## KingGenti

Amerikan and Turkish...Bechtel&Enka worked there.


----------



## Shqiptario

*Tirana-Durrës*










Building parallel road with Tiranë-Durrës highway



















By *Vasil Miho*


----------



## Shqiptario

KingGenti said:


> Rreshen-Kalimash?


Yes.


----------



## Shqiptario

Kriticat said:


> Can you tell me whether it would be better to attempt the road from Levan to Tepelenë under roadworks, or to take the coast road via vlora, saranda etc and if so would the road straight through to Konispol be ok? And have the greeks built their part of that road over the border?
> Really looking forward to spending some time in your beautiful country
> Thanks for all your help


Yes,is better to reach Sarandë through road of riviera(Vlorë-Sarandë) as the Levan(Fier)-Tepelenë highway is u/c .Levan(Fier)-Tepelenë is supposed to finish by 2011.As far as i know the road toward Konispol is u/c too(last info i heard for this road was some months ago)..but i guess..now it have to be passable.No info.for Greek part.

Thnx and have fun.


----------



## panda80

Shqiptario said:


> Yes,is better to reach Sarandë through road of riviera(Vlorë-Sarandë) as the Levan(Fier)-Tepelenë highway is u/c .Levan(Fier)-Tepelenë is supposed to finish by 2011.As far as i know the road toward Konispol is u/c too(last info i heard for this road was some months ago)..but i guess..now it have to be passable.No info.for Greek part.
> 
> Thnx and have fun.


Can you tell me also what's the condition of the direct road from Tepelene to Vlore?


----------



## Shqiptario

*Durrës-Kukës*










By:*M.Bela*


----------



## Shqiptario

panda80 said:


> Can you tell me also what's the condition of the direct road from Tepelene to Vlore?


In fact there's no directly highway which link Vlora with Tepelena.To reach Tepelena from Vlora are 2 ways...1 is from Vlore-Fier-Mallakastër(Ballsh) and the other one from Vlore-Sarandë-Gjirokastër.


----------



## panda80

Shqiptario said:


> In fact there's no directly highway which link Vlora with Tepelena.To reach Tepelena from Vlora are 2 ways...1 is from Vlore-Fier-Mallakastër(Ballsh) and the other one from Vlore-Sarandë-Gjirokastër.


I was reffering at the road that passes through the following towns/villages:

Tepelene-Sinanaj-Sevaster-Gernec-Peshkepi-Vlore. Do you know the condition of this road? On some maps it appears as a main highway, on some only a provincial road. However when you are in Tepelene, that is the road that is signed for Vlore.


----------



## 7t

Shqiptario said:


> *Durrës-Kukës*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By:*M.Bela*


Nice view


----------



## KingGenti

I second that.


----------



## KingGenti

Shqiptario said:


> *Tirana-Durrës*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building parallel road with Tiranë-Durrës highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By *Vasil Miho*


The road to "CityPark" mall?


----------



## Shqiptario

New bridge over "Buna" river ...it will replace the old bridge and will work as border cross between Albania and MonteNegro.

The bridge is expected to finish in April 2010





























Thnx to Vasil Miho for the photos.


----------



## Shqiptario

KingGenti said:


> The road to "CityPark" mall?


Yes.


----------



## Shqiptario

panda80 said:


> I was reffering at the road that passes through the following towns/villages:
> 
> Tepelene-Sinanaj-Sevaster-Gernec-Peshkepi-Vlore. Do you know the condition of this road? On some maps it appears as a main highway, on some only a provincial road. However when you are in Tepelene, that is the road that is signed for Vlore.


I dont have any idea..maybe another Albanian forumer can help.


----------



## Shqiptario

Fushë Krujë-Lezhë u/c
































































By *Vasil Miho*


----------



## Shqiptario

Some others


----------



## Shqiptario

*Rrëshen-Kalimash*










Posted by *Buddy Holly* in Albanian forum.


----------



## shpirtkosova

It would be nice to see a new motorway connecting Greece with the Durres Kukes motorway... Go all through Albania, I understand it would be about 300-400km long but it would be a worthwhile investment for Albania.


----------



## Shqiptario

Durrës Morinë '11 December 2009


----------



## DanMs

Korçë Pogradec


----------



## mgk920

DanMs said:


> Korçë Pogradec


Swap the white line in the middle for a yellow line and that scene could very well be from somewhere in California, USA.

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle

English please.


----------



## shpirtkosova

ChrisZwolle said:


> English please.


For those who do not speak the Albanian language, we were talking what a great country Greece is, how lovely the people and the roads are and how it would really benefit Albania with a motorway connection to the existing motorway


----------



## nov1912

shpirtkosova said:


> It would be nice to see a new motorway connecting Greece with the Durres Kukes motorway... Go all through Albania, I understand it would be about 300-400km long but it would be a worthwhile investment for Albania.


Why not.If both sides will be interested.


----------



## nov1912

^^ Just for an update

Motorway in Reps(Mirditë)











Bridge u/c in Kukës-Morinë segment


----------



## nov1912

Good news from southern axis. kay:



> Levan - Tepelene, towards the end of the first segment


http://translate.google.com/transla...www.tvklan.tv/lajmi.php?id=9264&sl=auto&tl=en


----------



## 7t

Levan - Tepelenë is not part of the Southern Axis (Boshti i Jugut).


----------



## nov1912

Levan(Fier)-Damës (Part of Levan- Tepelenë)

Posted by AL-KS in Albanian forum.


----------



## KingGenti

*Niku* said:


> Keto autostrada (pervec Tirane-Durres) kan drita naten? Dmth, si orientoen naten vetem me fosfore ato plinifkojn te vejn drita ne autostrada, te pakten cdo 20-30 metra?


Here brother

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1346


----------



## MajKeR_

Hello  I have to ask there, because I can't find the good answer anywhere: how many kilometers of A1 are under construction and ready for use for today? When A1 will be done? When starts construction of A2 or another motorways in Albania?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

MajKeR_ said:


> Hello  I have to ask there, because I can't find the good answer anywhere: how many kilometers of A1 are under construction and ready for use for today? When A1 will be done? When starts construction of A2 or another motorways in Albania?
> 
> Thanks in advance


A1 will be completely opened in 3 weeks-1 month from now , i ve passed through there the previous summer , and most of it was already done , i ve heard the 15th of the next month is the day it will open( the road has finished but the two tunnels have not thats why ) , The newly built A1 is about 120 kms or more 

The next motorway is Tirana - Elbasan which will start this year , its about 30 kms with an estimated cost about 280 million Euros .... and it will be the start of a greater project named southern axis( 130 kms ) which will connect the south with Tirana ... it will be completed around 2013-2014 

It is quite smthng if you take into concideration that albania is quite a small country , and these motorways which have and will be completed will help a lot


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

^^ btw , this is a photo of Durres-kukes highway , in reality it is far more impressive than this photo shows :cheers:



KingGenti said:


> Rrëshen


----------



## KingGenti

LUSHNJE-FIER

From *land of eagle* /urbania.al


----------



## MajKeR_

Illyrian_Patriot, thank you very much for answer! I know everything what I wanted to  Btw., you have beautiful country - I very like these south-european climates


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

MajKeR_ said:


> Illyrian_Patriot, thank you very much for answer! I know everything what I wanted to  Btw., you have beautiful country - I very like these south-european climates


Thank you buddy :cheers:

Heres a little of its beauty , the most beautiful part in Albania imo ( for summer tourism ) , it has to do also with albanian roads , cause this segment has just been reconstructed


----------



## treichard

Which A1 interchanges are presently open to traffic, and what are the names or numbers of the roads they connect to?


----------



## Albaneren

Typicall us albanians, using 100 years to finish roads. Karin jan tu ma lodh ma, hala nuk e kajn kry superstraden??


----------



## shpirtkosova

Albaneren said:


> Typicall us albanians, using 100 years to finish roads. Karin jan tu ma lodh ma, hala nuk e kajn kry superstraden??


I would say Albania has nearly completed its motorway in pretty good time. Kosovo has much easier terrain on its side and it will still take the same time to build its motorway. Maybe we are more lazy in Kosovo (just a suggestion).


----------



## Niku

Building roads is one thing but not having lights, proper sings, safety guidelines, highway troopers, safe highways etc will make them look like a joke.

Yes we are way behind, even smaller similar countries had this done since the 90' but that is another debate and topic.



In the end, laws and regulations related to the highways will be the most essential thing and if they are left neglected then we will never fully enjoy these highways/roads.


----------



## RolexAL

Albaneren said:


> Typicall us albanians, using 100 years to finish roads. Karin jan tu ma lodh ma, hala nuk e kajn kry superstraden??


Haha.Vari K. se do mbarojë një ditë.:lol:


----------



## Ermir

BvizioN said:


>


Awesome


----------



## RolexAL

treichard said:


> Which A1 interchanges are presently open to traffic, and what are the names or numbers of the roads they connect to?


As A1 is baptized the Durrës-Morinë motorway which is linked in the Milot bend with the road Fushë Krujë- Shkodër...which i guess is called SH2.


Durrës- Morinë


----------



## RolexAL

Maybe this maps can help to understand it


----------



## cuku

RolexAL said:


> Maybe this maps can help to understand it


O rolex ku e ke gjet ate harten apo e ke bo vet? Ska no nji projekt per knej na lindja?


----------



## RolexAL

cuku said:


> O rolex ku e ke gjet ate harten apo e ke bo vet? Ska no nji projekt per knej na lindja?


Jo si kam bërë unë....për cilën lindje e ke fjalën?

Dhe të lutem shkruaj anglisht këtu.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

RolexAL said:


> Dhe të lutem shkruaj anglisht këtu.


kay:


----------



## cuku

RolexAL said:


> Jo si kam bërë unë....për cilën lindje e ke fjalën?
> 
> Dhe të lutem shkruaj anglisht këtu.


Kukes-Diber-Librazhd-Korce-Tepelen-Gjerokaster-Sarande.

Ok buddy


----------



## RolexAL

cuku said:


> Kukes-Diber-Librazhd-Korce-Tepelen-Gjerokaster-Sarande.
> 
> Ok buddy


I'm not able to make an new detailed/updated road map.


----------



## RolexAL

ChrisZwolle said:


> kay:


Sorry Chris if we speak Alb. sometimes here...but that's happen only bcz new forumers don't know that this is an international thread.

:cheers:


----------



## cuku

RolexAL said:


> Sorry Chris if we speak Alb. sometimes here...but that's happen only bcz new forumers don't know that this is an international thread.
> 
> :cheers:


Srry boss! I not **** inglisht! I didnt know this was an international thread.


----------



## shpirtkosova

cuku said:


> Srry boss! I not **** inglisht! I didnt know this was an international thread.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

treichard said:


> Which A1 interchanges are presently open to traffic, and what are the names or numbers of the roads they connect to?


The A1 has an interchange with the SH1 Highway (Tiranë-Shkodër) nearby Milot, which links you in Vorë with the SH2 Highway (Tiranë-Durrës). On the A1 itself you have some exits in Milot, Klos, Kukës, etc.


----------



## polde

As I have heard today in Tirana, tunnel on Durres - Kukes motorway should be re-opened on 21st May.


----------



## RolexAL

polde said:


> As I have heard today in Tirana, tunnel on Durres - Kukes motorway should be re-opened on 21st May.


You live in Tirana?


----------



## polde

RolexAL said:


> You live in Tirana?


No, was there just for a short visit, but plan to driva from Tirana to Pristina on 23rd June.


----------



## polde

RolexAL said:


> You live in Tirana?


No, was there just for a short visit, but plan to driva from Tirana to Pristina on 23rd June.


----------



## shpirtkosova

polde said:


> No, was there just for a short visit, but plan to driva from Tirana to Pristina on 23rd June.


Polde, try and time exactly how long it currently takes from Tirana to Prishtina.


----------



## Harley Dave

*Podgorica to Ioannina*

Hi everyone!

I am a newbie here.

I have been reading some of the very interesting posts on this forum and would like to ask for some advice please.

Next week, May 19th and 20th, a group of 6 Harley riders (Brits and Dutch) will ride from Podgorica to Ioannina with an overnight stop planned for Durres.

We do not have time to make a scenic tour as we have to get to Patras for Thursday night so we would prefer to travel by fast roads.

Will someone please advise the best route for this trip?

Many Thanks

Dave


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

Harley Dave said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a newbie here.
> 
> I have been reading some of the very interesting posts on this forum and would like to ask for some advice please.
> 
> Next week, May 19th and 20th, a group of 6 Harley riders (Brits and Dutch) will ride from Podgorica to Ioannina with an overnight stop planned for Durres.
> 
> We do not have time to make a scenic tour as we have to get to Patras for Thursday night so we would prefer to travel by fast roads.
> 
> Will someone please advise the best route for this trip?
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Dave


The best route would be Hani i hotit ( border ) - shkoder , shkoder -Tirane , Tirane-Fier , Fier- Gjirokaster , Gjirokaster - Kakavie ( albanian greek-border) ,

estimated time about 6 hours or less , the only not good part of this route is shkoder-hani i hotit which is in a bad shape , this road has been left untouched since communism , and Fier- tepelene ( which is betewen Fier and gjirokaster ) , works for its reconstruction are under way 

There is another alternative though to go from the Kapshtice border so basically Tirane-Korce-kapshtice border station , but i am not sure how the roads are there and how much time you would need to get to the border station .

if though you choose to go from kakavia you should know that you ll need like 4-5 hours max from the greek border station to reach your destination( Patras ) , 

Anywayz have a good time and drive safe :cheers:


----------



## tasosGR

Yoy better choose the border station at kakavia.The roads from Tepeleni to the border station are good and then you have only half an hour to Ioannina(50 km).If you need any help at Ioannina send me a pm(suzuki bandit 1250)


----------



## Harley Dave

Thanks guys

Much appreciated

I will come back to the site with some opinions on my trip when I return.

This is the first time for me in Croatia, BH, Montenegro and Albania so quite exciting even for an old guy like me. :banana:

Cheers :cheers:

Dave


----------



## shpirtkosova

Harley Dave said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Much appreciated
> 
> I will come back to the site with some opinions on my trip when I return.
> 
> This is the first time for me in Croatia, BH, Montenegro and Albania so quite exciting even for an old guy like me. :banana:
> 
> Cheers :cheers:
> 
> Dave


Your best time will probably be riding through the mountains of Montenegro and northern Albania.


----------



## RolexAL

^^Absolutely.Malësia is an amazing place.


----------



## shpirtkosova

RolexAL said:


> ^^Absolutely.Malësia is an amazing place.


Especially the massive Shkoder Lake... Very beautiful indeed.


----------



## RolexAL

Durrës- Kavajë





































Thnx to Vasil Miho for the photos.:cheers:


----------



## RolexAL

Kavajë-Rrogozhinë




























By:Vasil Miho


----------



## Kulla

*Plepa- Golem*


----------



## Kulla

*Golem-Rrogozhinë*


----------



## RolexAL

Tunnels of Kalimash



RolexAL said:


>


----------



## RolexAL

More















































An big thnx to Përparim Peposhi[/QUOTE]


----------



## RolexAL

Some more



RolexAL said:


> More


----------



## RolexAL

Last



RolexAL said:


>


----------



## Ushtari

:cheers:


----------



## Kulla

Milot Thumanë


----------



## Kulla

Më


----------



## Kulla

Rreshen Rubik


----------



## Kulla

Kalimash - Kolsh


----------



## Kulla

Kalimash- Kolsh


----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla

Kolsh- Kukes


----------



## Kulla

Morine Kukes


----------



## Kulla

Kukes bypass


----------



## Kulla




----------



## Angelos

Wonderfull road looking forward to drive there! also i see some nice sharp turns should be quite fun to drive there!


----------



## RolexAL

Thirrë-Rrëshen



RolexAL said:


> Nqse nuk e ke problem po ti postoj une fotot.
> ...................................................
> *Thirrë-Rrëshen*


----------



## RolexAL

*Thirrë-Rrëshen*



RolexAL said:


>


----------



## RolexAL

*Thirrë-Rrëshen*



RolexAL said:


>


----------



## Kulla

*Kukes-Morine*


----------



## RolexAL

Tosche,

From where are u from?


----------



## KOL

Tosche said:


> Thanks Shok!...I will be coming from Macedonia via Struga (Qafa e Thanes) and than Librazhd - Elbasan - Rogozine and down to Saranda


I went this route in last year to Ohrid. Super road on whole length.



albania2010 said:


> The road you are asking is NOT Tepelene - Vlore but Tepelene - Levan town.. Is it between Fier and Vlora but closely to Fier..
> 
> This road will finish in 3 years, it's 70 km, NEW one...
> If it wasn't for the Great High Way Durres - Kukes maybe would have finished but the attention made at the new road that connects Albania and Kosovo with Tunnel and also the new road Tirana - Elbasan that will start very soon also with tunnel has made the authorities to delay the start of this road, Levan - Tepelene...
> 
> About VERMOSH road.....
> If you want to go to PLAVE and GUCI to see in Monte Negro then I suggest you to Enter Albania at VERMOSH village and then get the way down to Shkoder..
> The road is NOT all of it with asphalt but still, you can drive on it without needing 4WD..
> Is mush shorter to do this instead from PLAVE to return all the way back to Kolashin and get the way to Podgorica and then to Shkoder.. This will be a very LONG LONG one, so I suggest you to Enter in Albania through VERMOSH and drive all way down to Shkoder... Will be wonderful panoramic trip for you..
> I expect to go to the Alps of Albania my self this summer...



Thanks a lot.


----------



## RolexAL

Road of Riviera

Segment of *Jalë*


----------



## Kulla

Rubik-Rreshen


----------



## Tosche

RolexAL said:


> Tosche,
> 
> From where are u from?


I am from Dibra i Madh - etnic Macedonian, but I have a lot of Albanian friends and have learned some Albanian language to speak


----------



## RolexAL

Tosche said:


> I am from Dibra i Madh - etnic Macedonian, but I have a lot of Albanian friends and have learned some Albanian language to speak


You are so near.To be honest ..i didn't know before that were living Macedonians in that town..i always had the idea that were pure populated by Albanians.Anyway...welcome to Albania and have fun. There's a lot to see and do here.

:cheers:


----------



## Angelos

Balkans  :hug::grouphug:


----------



## KingGenti

Tosche.As u are from Dibra e Madhe,after passing border,u can reach Tirana in less than 4 hours.All roads are new and good.


----------



## albania2010

Tosche said:


> I am from Dibra i Madh - etnic Macedonian, but I have a lot of Albanian friends and have learned some Albanian language to speak



Tosche, in 2 years is expected to finish ARBËR road, connecting Debar with Bulqiza and Tirana, through a Tunnel 3.3 km long between Tirana and Bulqiza..

Tirana will be Much more closer with Debar of Macedonia instead Kukës city.

Your city will have more benefits because a lot of people here in Tirana will come for trips to Mavrovo..
I love that area


----------



## RolexAL

*Durrës-Morinë*


----------



## RolexAL

*Tiranë-Durrës*


----------



## Tosche

**



albania2010 said:


> Tosche, in 2 years is expected to finish ARBËR road, connecting Debar with Bulqiza and Tirana, through a Tunnel 3.3 km long between Tirana and Bulqiza..
> 
> Tirana will be Much more closer with Debar of Macedonia instead Kukës city.
> 
> Your city will have more benefits because a lot of people here in Tirana will come for trips to Mavrovo..
> I love that area


Yes I know about that and we often joke with my albanian friends in Dibra (Debar) that we will go for a coffie :cheers:in Tirane or Durres and we can be back home in 3 hours, just like we do now in Struge or Ohrid (Oher)...


----------



## Tosche

Angelos said:


> Balkans  :hug::grouphug:


Yeah Balkans....kay::drunk::wave::lovethem::happy: ...its never boring


----------



## Tosche

RolexAL said:


> You are so near.To be honest ..i didn't know before that were living Macedonians in that town..i always had the idea that were pure populated by Albanians.Anyway...welcome to Albania and have fun. There's a lot to see and do here.
> 
> :cheers:


...yeah there are still Macedonians in Dibra, living great life with its Albanian (and other) friends here...and I know that Albania is a beautiful country and there is a lot to see, people are very hospital and friendly, the traffic police is not bothering us foreigners  (except when doing something really bad), beautiful coast and landscapes...Qafa e Krabes has one of the most beautiful views ever seen... "see" u in Abania...:cheers1:


----------



## RolexAL

Road to "Mother Teresa" airport


----------



## RolexAL

Tosche said:


> ...yeah there are still Macedonians in Dibra, living great life with its Albanian (and other) friends here...and I know that Albania is a beautiful country and there is a lot to see, people are very hospital and friendly, the traffic police is not bothering us foreigners  (except when doing something really bad), beautiful coast and landscapes...Qafa e Krabes has one of the most beautiful views ever seen... "see" u in Abania...:cheers1:


kay:



:cheers:


----------



## RolexAL

*A1*


----------



## RolexAL

Construction has started for *Shkodër-Hani i Hotit* 4 lines highway..which will link Albania with Montenegro.Long 36 km and it will cost 30 mil euro.It have to finish by august 2011.


----------



## RolexAL

*Lezhë-Shëngjin*


----------



## KingGenti

I like this road too much.


----------



## KingGenti

RolexAL said:


> Construction has started for *Shkodër-Hani i Hotit* 4 lines highway..which will link Albania with Montenegro.Long 36 km and it will cost 30 mil euro.It have to finish by august 2011.


Finally.


----------



## ardenica




----------



## RolexAL

Superstrada *Durrës-Rrogozhinë* u/c 



















*Sh4* Lushnje-Fier










Thnx to *mendor*


----------



## mmmartin

RolexAL said:


> Construction has started for *Shkodër-Hani i Hotit* 4 lines highway..which will link Albania with Montenegro.Long 36 km and it will cost 30 mil euro.It have to finish by august 2011.


Really finally. I drove there last year and the road is the most horrible road I have ever driven on. I said to myself never again to Albania. The trucks are driving 20 km/h there, because it's not safe to drive faster. 

And do a bit of cleaning there, I have never seen so much garbage as I saw by the road Shköder - Hani I Hotit. I don't know why Albanians don't care for so beautiful nature!

P. S. Does anybody know when they'll replace the rusty bridge over Buna by Shköder?


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

mmmartin said:


> P. S. Does anybody know when they'll replace the rusty bridge over Buna by Shköder?


I was crossing that bridge by bus with 54 ppl 3 years ago, and it was quite scary, 









But even worse was road to Spille (next to Rrogozhine and Durres), where we shouldn`t habe gone by bus :lol:









nevertheless Albania was one of the best holiday in my life, and I had an impression that Albanians are very active people and the country will develope quickly - motorway DR-Morine is a result


----------



## mmmartin

czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> I was crossing that bridge by bus with 54 ppl 3 years ago, and it was quite scary
> 
> the country will develope quickly - motorway DR-Morine is a result


Yes, the bridge is scary. I've been only to Shköder and it seemed like the 3rd world to me. And the worse was the experience at the border, where you have to pay 1 € for some kind of stupid permission. They almost didn't let me leave Albania, because I didn't have coin for 1 € and they wanted change! :bash:


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

mmmartin said:


> Yes, the bridge is scary. I've been only to Shköder and it seemed like the 3rd world to me. And the worse was the experience at the border, where you have to pay 1 € for some kind of stupid permission. They almost didn't let me leave Albania, because I didn't have coin for 1 € and they wanted change! :bash:




the 1$ fee has been removed , 



and as for the bridge currently there is another bridge unde construction , in the following months it will be finished

let me add that those photos do not resemble albania at all , it is true that the bridge and the shkoder-hani i hotit are in a terrible situation , but works for the road have started 

and a new bridge is under constuction 

shqiptario may help by adding a photo


----------



## mmmartin

Illyrian_Patriot said:


> the 1$ fee has been removed ,
> 
> 
> 
> and as for the bridge currently there is another bridge unde construction , in the following months it will be finished
> 
> let me add that those photos do not resemble albania at all , it is true that the bridge and the shkoder-hani i hotit are in a terrible situation , but works for the road have started
> 
> and a new bridge is under constuction
> 
> shqiptario may help by adding a photo


Well, just good news from Albania. 1 € fee was really a turnoff. And a new bridge under contruction! Way to go!!!


----------



## Angelos

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...47.126213,15.622559&spn=2.713444,8.432007&z=8

Best road trip ever! hopefully next year it will be come a reality !!!!!!!


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

Angelos said:


> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...47.126213,15.622559&spn=2.713444,8.432007&z=8
> 
> Best road trip ever! hopefully next year it will be come a reality !!!!!!!


The route you have picked for albania is quite good my friend , may i add , that if i was you though i would have picked an slighty alternative route , although it will be a few kms more it will worth it 

From gjirokastra i d go to saranda then to vlora and then to Fieri , you ll love the segment sarande-vlore , its called the albanian riviera and trust me it is not without a reason 

Anywayz based on your route there are 2 problematic segments : Tepelene-Balsh ( works have started 6 months ago for a new road there , i dont know if it will be finished in 1 year from now ) 

And as these 2 fellows above say ( Shkoder - Hani i hotit ) , works have started also as you can see in the above video , it is estimated that next summer it will be ready ) 

From fier until Tirana 2x2 , Tirana-F.kruje 3x3 , F. Kruje shkoder a wide newly build 1x1 average speed 90 

I think you ll need about 5 hours to complete the whole route , maybe if tepelene fier has been completed 4 hours based on this route


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

^^ 



ardenica said:


>


in this video you see the whole route from Kakavie until Durresi , and then you see from vlora until Sarande ... , so this is the route i am suggestin you Sarande-Vlore-Tirane-Shkoder-Hane i hotit


----------



## RolexAL

czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> I was crossing that bridge by bus with 54 ppl 3 years ago, and it was quite scary,
> http://i45.tinypic.com/j67g9w.jpg


After one year there will be no need to pass through that bridge..'cuz it will be no longer an border crossing between Al and MNE when Shkodër-Hani i Hotit will finish.



czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> But even worse was road to Spille (next to Rrogozhine and Durres), where we shouldn`t habe gone by bus :lol:
> http://i49.tinypic.com/6qh2lz.jpg


As u see above...now..after 3 years...there's an 4 lines new highway that will link Durrës with Rrogozhinë.



czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> nevertheless Albania was one of the best holiday in my life, and I had an impression that Albanians are very active people and the country will develope quickly - motorway DR-Morine is a result


Well,yes...i have to admit that Albanians are very friendly with foreigners.

As for changes of Albania...i guess that everyone have some things clear that my country is changing year by year.A lot of work have been done in infrastructure and more have to be done to meet western standards.

:cheers:

PS:Why are Polish people are so numerous in Albania? Is there some kind of love between our peoples?


----------



## RolexAL

Illyrian_Patriot said:


> and a new bridge is under constuction
> 
> shqiptario may help by adding a photo


I'm not sure if this bridge will replace the old one.But this is the onliest bridge u/c over Buna river.


----------



## RolexAL

"Qafë Botë" is the new border crossing between Albania and Greece.An new 4 line highway will link city of Sarandë with greek city of Igoumenitsa.










Thnx to *mendor* for the photo.


----------



## RolexAL

Tepelenë-Ballsh(Also known as Mallakastër) u/c










By *mendor*


----------



## Angelos

RolexAL said:


> "Qafë Botë" is the new border crossing between Albania and Greece.An new 4 line highway will link city of Sarandë with greek city of Igoumenitsa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx to *mendor* for the photo.


 When this road will be finished ???? i didnt know that there was a road u/c between igoumenitsa and sarande. If so then its better to go through sarande then vlora durres tirane -Shkoder and then the new motorway between Han i hoti and shkoder! :banana:

I hope next wear the road between sarande and greek border and han i hotti and Shkoder will be ready because i know that these parts are in very bad condition :bash:


----------



## RolexAL

I dont know guys where did you saw that dirt in Shkodër..but all what i can say is that Shkodër is one of the most beautiful cities of Albania.Special known for its unique architecture in Al.

City entrance now have an new 4 lines road.



















I love this city.:cheers:




























For more...u can take a look here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198750&page=19


----------



## RolexAL

Angelos said:


> When this road will be finished ????


Its matter of 2 or 3 months.


Angelos said:


> i didnt know that there was a road u/c between igoumenitsa and sarande.


It was very important to build an new highway and an modern crossing border between Al and Gr(Kakavia couldn't withstand all that flux).You know..all that people crossing border between countries...thousand of trucks.ect.As far as i know ..half of the money are financed by Greek govern.


Angelos said:


> If so then its better to go through sarande then vlora durres tirane -Shkoder and then the new motorway between Han i hoti and shkoder! :banana:


Yep.



Angelos said:


> I hope next wear the road between sarande and greek border and han i hotti and Shkoder will be ready because i know that these parts are in very bad condition :bash:


+1


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

RolexAL said:


> PS:Why are Polish people are so numerous in Albania? Is there some kind of love between our peoples?


really? 90% of our "crew" were Czechs, but generally there`s quite a lot of Polish people ;D
but indeed people were very friendly, ex. we had no problem with sleeping few night on the beach 

and back to the topic - our route was more or less MK (Ohrid) - Elbasan - Rrogozhine - Durres - Shkoder - MNE (Ulcinj) and I can`t remember any road in bad condition longer than ~10-15km, which were rather minor roads; it`s good that one of the most important roads, SH-DR-south is on quite flat land, so the cost of possible widening won`t be as enormous as construction of kosovian motorway


----------



## mmmartin

RolexAL said:


> I dont know guys where did you saw that dirt in Shkodër..


This is in Shköder outskirts on the way to Hani I Hotit:



















And these are taken on the road to the MNE border:



















And this is at the border crossing Hani I Hotit:










I was really disappointed, because the lanscape around Shköder is beautiful. My impresion: it looks like the people don't care at all, the architecture of almost all newer buildings is awful and garbage is layed all over the place.


----------



## StevenNL

did you expect austro-hungarian architecture like in slovenia?


----------



## 7t

mmmartin said:


> This is in Shköder outskirts on the way to Hani I Hotit:
> 
> http://d2dkeq.bay.livefilestore.com...FJDK8M3iTxqT5L_MO20Nb1qKT/DSC_5372.JPG?psid=1
> 
> http://d2dkeq.bay.livefilestore.com..._-wWtxKQhhMvbg6Wh8xYhz0pZ/DSC_5381.JPG?psid=1
> 
> And these are taken on the road to the MNE border:
> 
> http://d2dkeq.bay.livefilestore.com...aJtcJCPjqfmKzMVyo0Avz8uhy/DSC_5401.JPG?psid=1
> 
> http://d2dkeq.bay.livefilestore.com...nJ4fKRvOo2LXuXTEhFNMyn2gv/DSC_5403.JPG?psid=1
> 
> And this is at the border crossing Hani I Hotit:
> 
> http://d2dkeq.bay.livefilestore.com...Q962Mou0fSdtA-2gAKY4eaQLh/DSC_5420.JPG?psid=1
> 
> I was really disappointed, because the lanscape around Shköder is beautiful. My impresion: it looks like the people don't care at all, the architecture of almost all newer buildings is awful and garbage is layed all over the place.


Very legit criticism. 
The garbage problem has really been a problem for years and years now. The impotence of local government is partly to blame for that as well as the central government's lack of focus in tackling this issue by devising a general plan to clean up not just urban outskirts but the coastal beaches from all the waste and polluted materials.
Too bad the socialists didn't win the general elections as they're clearly much more competent and visionary party than the current ruling democrats.


----------



## RolexAL

mmmartin said:


> This is in Shköder outskirts on the way to Hani I Hotit:
> 
> http://d2dkeq.bay.livefilestore.com...FJDK8M3iTxqT5L_MO20Nb1qKT/DSC_5372.JPG?psid=1
> 
> http://d2dkeq.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pzb1LHP3TsSU78fF1WnYIKbX1MF80iSkUbaLUTfii8QxGE1HBdgjb7Z9I601cKigsT6Hgkka_-wWtxKQhhMvbg6Wh8xYhz0pZ/DSC_5381.JPG?psid=1
> 
> And these are taken on the road to the MNE border:
> 
> [url]http://d2dkeq.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pIPBlfbC0V5Sc7E8Mdr6DUrTGkI3CtOLAj8zNzJAXXFoqug828Xq8VbiQZAS-liphlMbi5EyaJtcJCPjqfmKzMVyo0Avz8uhy/DSC_5401.JPG?psid=1[/url]
> 
> [url]http://d2dkeq.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pPzhsqzLUAF45due2crwJgyFIVpeY4421aQW2f028wGkAoTkj77wSiuFdtwR8QlYHO6WGpJEnJ4fKRvOo2LXuXTEhFNMyn2gv/DSC_5403.JPG?psid=1[/url]
> 
> And this is at the border crossing Hani I Hotit:
> 
> [url]http://d2dkeq.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pQZyQGpkvIyKJy3-YXD3ss_E5brgK1iYvS8kJt38AhiV3NASLEIFwiOs8Tizh8rsza5GM6eGQ962Mou0fSdtA-2gAKY4eaQLh/DSC_5420.JPG?psid=1[/url]
> 
> I was really disappointed, because the lanscape around Shköder is beautiful. My impresion: it looks like the people don't care at all, the architecture of almost all newer buildings is awful and garbage is layed all over the place.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Really too bad.:ohno:. All these things happen..'cuz in Albania exist an "bad habit".If there's an project to be realized..they don't touch/clean that place till the project will be executed(In this case the new highway)...despite the bad situation that place might be.
> 
> You don't see such kind of things in touristic places.Our beaches and national parks are clean.
> 
> [IMG]http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g186/7tt_photos/dhermi001.jpg


----------



## RolexAL

StevenNL said:


> did you expect austro-hungarian architecture like in slovenia?


What do u mean?


----------



## RolexAL

czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> really? 90% of our "crew" were Czechs, but generally there`s quite a lot of Polish people ;D
> but indeed people were very friendly, ex. we had no problem with sleeping few night on the beach


Absolutely.

There's an high number of Poles visiting Albania every year.You can find them everywhere..in the Alps...in Tirana..and ofc in riviera.



czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> and back to the topic - our route was more or less MK (Ohrid) - Elbasan - Rrogozhine - Durres - Shkoder - MNE (Ulcinj) and I can`t remember any road in bad condition longer than ~10-15km, which were rather minor roads; it`s good that one of the most important roads,


I guess till 2012 all main roads of Albania will finish.



czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> SH-DR-south is on quite flat land, so the cost of possible widening won`t be as enormous as construction of kosovian motorway


Yes.ofc.From Shkodër to Vlora will be all in 4 lines.










As for the road to Kosovo..plans where to build that motorway since 1989(Since in the first steps of Kosova's independence) but the lack of money pushed the project till in 2006 when construction has been started.The terrain is very wild..composed only with high mountains.

Bechtel and Enka did an miracle.


----------



## mmmartin

StevenNL said:


> did you expect austro-hungarian architecture like in slovenia?


I was talking about newer buildings, I don't know if we can talk about newer austro-hungarian architecture. :lol: The old architecture in Shköder is beautiful!!! I wish that people would start appreciating what their forfathers left them and start being more reasonable by newer architecture. And that goes for the whole world, some positive exceptions can be found only in northern Europe. For garbage, I have no comment.


----------



## Dardani6

7t said:


> Very legit criticism.
> The garbage problem has really been a problem for years and years now. The impotence of local government is partly to blame for that as well as the central government's lack of focus in tackling this issue by devising a general plan to clean up not just urban outskirts but the coastal beaches from all the waste and polluted materials.
> Too bad the socialists didn't win the general elections as they're clearly much more competent and visionary party than the current ruling democrats.


i've been seeing more work being done by the local governments in terms of cleaning up but i think a lot of the blame rests in the people's mentality. people always litter there and think that somehow it's normal, untill you remove this mentality maybe through harsh fines then the problem can't be fixed simply by cleaning everything.


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

RolexAL said:


> As for the road to Kosovo..plans where to build that motorway since 1989(Since in the first steps of Kosova's independence) but the lack of money pushed the project till in 2006 when construction has been started.The terrain is very wild..composed only with high mountains.
> 
> Bechtel and Enka did an miracle.


btw i`ve studied the topic since december, but didn`t found a clear info about which sections of DR-KK-KS motorway are in operation, (or at least half-profile), and when the rest is going to be opened

DR-Vore - part of DR-TR motorway
Vore-F. Kruje - plans
F. Kruje-Milot - construction
Milot-Rubik-Rreshen - ?? ready or not yet?
Rreshen-Kalimash - 76 km of motorway in operation
Kalimash-Kukes-Morine(KS) 13+21 km but... ready except tunnel or what
total lenght of 170 km is from Kosovo to Durres or just to Vore?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> btw i`ve studied the topic since december, but didn`t found a clear info about which sections of DR-KK-KS motorway are in operation, (or at least half-profile), and when the rest is going to be opened
> 
> DR-Vore - part of DR-TR motorway
> Vore-F. Kruje - plans
> F. Kruje-Milot - construction
> Milot-Rubik-Rreshen - ?? ready or not yet?
> Rreshen-Kalimash - 76 km of motorway in operation
> Kalimash-Kukes-Morine(KS) 13+21 km but... ready except tunnel or what
> total lenght of 170 km is from Kosovo to Durres or just to Vore?
> Thanks in advance


The new segment from Tirana until The kosova-albanian ' border ' , is completely done and operational


----------



## RolexAL

czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> btw i`ve studied the topic since december, but didn`t found a clear info about which sections of DR-KK-KS motorway are in operation, (or at least half-profile), and when the rest is going to be opened


All sections are opened and only one tube of the "Kalimash" tunnels is open ...the other one will be ready by this october.



czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> DR-Vore - part of DR-TR motorway/Yes.
> Vore-F. Kruje - plans/To reach Fushë Krujë from Vorë is used the road of the Airport.At last 90% of drivers use this road to reach F.Krujë from Vorë.
> 
> F. Kruje-Milot - construction/Yes.It will be expanded in 4 lines.
> Milot-Rubik-Rreshen - ?? ready or not yet?/Finished
> 
> Here is an video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdbqHtFvtpI
> 
> Rreshen-Kalimash - 76 km of motorway in operation/Yep
> 
> Kalimash-Kukes-Morine(KS) 13+21 km but... ready except tunnel or what
> total lenght of 170 km is from Kosovo to Durres or just to Vore?
> 
> In fact it was called Durrës-Morinë(Morinë is the border cross between Albania and Rep of Kosova) only bcz it will bring Kosova to the sea.But whole new road is only from Milot to Morinë.





czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> Thanks in advance



You're welcome.


----------



## RolexAL

@czerwony_bo_szybszy

The above video is from Milot-Rubik.
......................................
This is Rubik-Rrëshen section


----------



## RolexAL

This is *Rrëshen-Reps(Toward the tunnels)* section


----------



## RolexAL

And this is an video of Kalimash tunnels


----------



## StevenNL

mmmartin said:


> I was talking about newer buildings, I dont know if we can talk about newer austro-hungarian architecture. :lol: The old architecture in Shköder is beautiful!!! I wish that people would start appreciating what their forfathers left them and start being more reasonable by newer architecture. And that goes for the whole world, some positive exceptions can be found only in *northern Europe*. For garbage, I have no comment.


yeah its sad to see those kind of photos. i dont have a problem with architecture(kind of subjective preference in my opinion) as long as its clean. I liked Tirana better, more lively, great restaurants, great food and people. Better than compared to some other balkan capitals. I had lobster and scallops near a beach restaurant in Vlora. Yum!! I believe albania (and kosovo) will improve much more in the future. there a whole new generation growing up way different than what their parents went through communism.


----------



## Angelos

i am not sure about kosovo, they are in difficult situation and they will need many years to have healthy economy as well as the bad geographical country they have with many mountains but without Sea so this means countries without sea and without tourists have slower economic development rate.
On the other hand Albania is situated in Ionian Coast with beatiful beaches which is very positive for a economy. when i show my dad pictures of Albania, because he was going to albania with Greek Telecommunication (Ote-Cosmote or AMC) in 2000's for buissnes a in Tirane and dures, and when i saw him pictures he becomes surprised at how fast they have changed, so i do believe in a few years albania will surpass a few balkan countries
and they will become the top tourist destination in the meditterenean


----------



## mmmartin

Angelos said:


> countries without sea and without tourists have slower economic development rate


Austria, Switzerland and Luxembourg don't have sea ...


----------



## Angelos

you cant compare these countries with kosovo.. they are situated in the center of Europe in one of the most beautiful regions, Alps!


----------



## prasak

Angelos said:


> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...47.126213,15.622559&spn=2.713444,8.432007&z=8
> 
> Best road trip ever! hopefully next year it will be come a reality !!!!!!!


Google maps don't show that road, but you don't have to avoid Bosnia and Herzegovina and take a ferry after you pass Dubrovnik. There is road allrigt (a good one), going through that short Bosnian section.


----------



## mmmartin

Angelos said:


> you cant compare these countries with kosovo.. they are situated in the center of Europe in one of the most beautiful regions, Alps!


You said that "countries without sea and without tourists have slower economic development rate", and I prooved to you that your statement is not correct. It's all about the people and not about geography.


----------



## Angelos

exatcly but i am saying its a plus for a country to be situated at adriatic coast


----------



## Guest

Another function of the Albania - Kosova Highway is to give Kosovo full access to Albania's seaports. When the Kosovars finish their segment, travel time will be around 3 hours from Prishtine to Durres.


----------



## RolexAL

Angelos said:


> i am not sure about kosovo, they are in difficult situation and they will need many years to have healthy economy as well as the bad geographical country they have with many mountains but without Sea


I must correct you in this.

http://www.newkosovareport.com/2009.../Kosovo-Shengjin-seaport-soon-in-service.html

Albania's port of Shëngjin is Kosova's key access to the sea.:cheers:


----------



## albania2010

Angelos said:


> i am not sure about kosovo, they are in difficult situation and they will need many years to have healthy economy as well as the bad geographical country they have with many mountains but without Sea so this means countries without sea and without tourists have slower economic development rate.
> On the other hand Albania is situated in Ionian Coast with beatiful beaches which is very positive for a economy. when i show my dad pictures of Albania, because he was going to albania with Greek Telecommunication (Ote-Cosmote or AMC) in 2000's for buissnes a in Tirane and dures, and when i saw him pictures he becomes surprised at how fast they have changed, so i do believe in a few years albania will surpass a few balkan countries
> and they will become the top tourist destination in the meditterenean


It has changed because we are small country, same size as Belgium, don't need much time to recover but is all about politicians...
The access with Adriatic sea will give a lot of Development to North albania and NOT only because of Kosovo, the FYROM state will use the High Way to get links with Monte Negro and Dubrovnik as well, also Bulgarian going to Monte Negro and Dubrovnik and opposite, will use this High Way Albania-Kosovo


----------



## albania2010

Angelos said:


> i am not sure about kosovo, they are in difficult situation and they will need many years to have healthy economy as well as the bad geographical country they have with many mountains but without Sea so this means countries without sea and without tourists have slower economic development rate.
> On the other hand Albania is situated in Ionian Coast with beatiful beaches which is very positive for a economy. when i show my dad pictures of Albania, because he was going to albania with Greek Telecommunication (Ote-Cosmote or AMC) in 2000's for buissnes a in Tirane and dures, and when i saw him pictures he becomes surprised at how fast they have changed, so i do believe in a few years albania will surpass a few balkan countries
> and they will become the top tourist destination in the meditterenean



it is for sure it will pass many balkan countries and FYROM is one of them...
The ARBER road it's on the way to be done, Tirana-Debar while Fyrom government has done NOTHING to extend the road from Diber (Debar) to Gostivar city..
Also Kosovo and Fyrom should have started already the discussion about connecting TETOVO and PRIZREN towns with a new road, with Tunnel, same one as Kukes tunnel..
Prizren and Tetovo are exactly 40 kilometers AIR distance and each country has 20 kilometeres each..
20 kilometres of road for each and a tunnel maximum 5 kilometres long (2.5 kilometres each country) would be very positive to connect Skopje closer to adriatic and Monte Negro but the government of Fyrom and Kosovo are more Pover then the Albanian economy so it will be still to wait a few more years until we see any of this projects done..
For Kosovo is Excuse because the High Way from Albanian border until Serbian border will cost minimum 700 million of Euros, while Fyrom has NO project at all, so they should have started already the work for Tetovo-Prizren road with Tunnel or Gostivar-Diber...
Albanian government it is corrupted but they are spending money on High Ways while Monte Negro and Macedonia, also corrupted have done NOTHING the last 5 years for new High Ways!!
As you said the facts speak them selfs.. Albania will soon pass the economy of it's Northern and Eastern neighboroughs......


----------



## Angelos

Montenegro has started building BAR-Belgrade Motorways and a new 2-3 km tunnel opened between bar and podgorica. On the other hand as you said FYROM hasnt done anything these years, i havent see any economic improvement or any infrastracture projects.
Albania has improved A LOT these years so its a matter of time to surpass your neighborouhs


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Macedonia completed the Skopje bypass recently. Besides that, MK already had a relatively extensive motorway network compared to Bosnia, Montenegro or Albania.


----------



## darko06

And now, the question is, when you're opening the GoogleEarth, there is no highlighted motorways in Macedonia or Albania, so you can't get the real picture of the Macedonian motorway network. (On contrary, GoogleEarth highlights whole 10th corridor stretch in Serbia, even the half-motorway sections NoviSad-Horgoš, Leskovac-Kumanovo or Niš-Pirot! :bash: Why? Do Serbs have a spy in the Google HQ?hno


----------



## RolexAL

albania2010 said:


> It has changed because we are small country, same size as Belgium, don't need much time to recover but is all about politicians...


Oh yeah...it needs a lot of time....Its been 20 years till fall of communism and we are in this situation.Despite dhe progress that we have achieved....we need aslo other 20 years to meet western standards.



albania2010 said:


> The access with Adriatic sea will give a lot of Development to North albania and NOT only because of Kosovo, the FYROM state will use the High Way to get links with Monte Negro and Dubrovnik as well, also Bulgarian going to Monte Negro and Dubrovnik and opposite, will use this High Way Albania-Kosovo


A1 motorway is just for Kosovo(I guess that everyone knows the importance of this road for the newest country in Europe).In FyrMacedonia interest is the port of Durrës and not northern Albania's ports.They are using Durrës port since the times of Greek embargo.Most of Macedonian trucks pass through Albanian roads.Tiranë-Durrës-Rrogozhinë-Elbasan-Pogradec-Ohrid.


----------



## RolexAL

albania2010 said:


> it is for sure it will pass many balkan countries and FYROM is one of them...


FyrMacedonia has one of the best road network in the region.But something positive for Al is that...all roads of Albania/finished an u/c are new..and maybe after some axles in Albania will finish ...then we can talk for comparison.



albania2010 said:


> The ARBER road it's on the way to be done, Tirana-Debar while Fyrom government has done NOTHING to extend the road from Diber (Debar) to Gostivar city..


Its in Albania's interest to build roads in part of the Balkans where Albanians live..not in theirs.



albania2010 said:


> Also Kosovo and Fyrom should have started already the discussion about connecting TETOVO and PRIZREN towns with a new road, with Tunnel, same one as Kukes tunnel..


Since the A1 is finished not an single Albanian from Kosovo pass anymore through FyrMKD to reach Albania.The same for Albanians in Ilirida...they will use "Arbëri" highway to reach Albania and from this road they can use A1 to reach Kosovo.



albania2010 said:


> Albanian government it is corrupted but they are spending money on High Ways while Monte Negro and Macedonia, also corrupted have done NOTHING the last 5 years for new High Ways!!
> ....


I don't know for MNE ..but FyrMacedonia has all main axes completed.And it was not necessary for them to spend that much for the roads,instead of us......'cuz they inherited from Yugoslavia better roads than Hoxha left to Albania.



albania2010 said:


> As you said the facts speak them selfs.. Albania will soon pass the economy of it's Northern and Eastern neighboroughs.....


Po,po.:lol:


----------



## RolexAL

*A1*


----------



## KingGenti

Nice videos,Rolex.


----------



## KingGenti

RolexAL said:


> Enver Hoxha


E.H leave to Albania only tanks,bunkers and Ak-47.40 years of dictactorship were more than enough to bring country back to the time of turk invaders.


----------



## albania2010

RolexAL said:


> Since the A1 is finished not an single Albanian from Kosovo pass anymore through FyrMKD to reach Albania.The same for Albanians in Ilirida...they will use "Arbëri" highway to reach Albania and from this road they can use A1 to reach Kosovo.



You are WRONG!!!!

Tetovo-Prizren road will be MORE then needed for the Kosovars of Prizren, Peja and Gjakova cities, also for Albanians of FYROM in Tetovo, Gostivar and Kerçova city...
You meant the Kosovars in Prishtina maybe or of Gjilan that will not need this road but for people of Prizren, Peja, Gjakova, Tetovo, Gostivar and Kerçova this road PRIZREN-TETOVO will be more then needed...

Also Skopje will use it to get closer to Adriatic sea.... The border in Qaf Thana is usefull for cities of Struga, Ohrid, Kerçova and maybe Gostivar but for Tetovo and Skopje this road will be very needed... it will be needed also for Bulgaria for Sofia to use this link, Sofia-Kumanovo-Skopje-Tetovo-Prizren (through a new tunnel) and then from Kukes linking to Durres and Monte Negro...

But instead of this projects the Government of FYROM keeps fighting on the name pf it's country instead working for the economy.. At least if they don't have the money to build these High Ways AT LEAST to make projects, so next government that will come will have everything ready to start work...


----------



## albania2010

ChrisZwolle said:


> Macedonia completed the Skopje bypass recently. Besides that, MK already had a relatively extensive motorway network compared to Bosnia, Montenegro or Albania.



By pass of Skopje?????? You mean something like 20-30 kilometres road??
Do you call this a good Project work?????

This is NOTHING at all...
It's Immediately to make the projects of Tetovo-Prizren road with tunnel, it's gonna be ONLY 40 damn kilometres, where 20 kilometres will be for FYROM and 20 kilometres for KOSOVO.. Beside Gostivar-Debar road another link must be KUMANOVO until the Bulgarian Border, to make it a real proper High Way...

I have seen FYROM motorways, from Gostivar to Tetovo I paid double times 1 Euro and also from Tetovo to Skopje I paid again double time 1 euro...
Tetovo-Skopje road was OK but Gostivar-Tetovo was not in good conditions..

Albanian High Ways Tirana-Durres, Durres-Fier etc are are FREE of charge, nothing to pay...


----------



## albania2010

Angelos said:


> Montenegro has started building BAR-Belgrade Motorways and a new 2-3 km tunnel opened between bar and podgorica. On the other hand as you said FYROM hasnt done anything these years, i havent see any economic improvement or any infrastracture projects.
> Albania has improved A LOT these years so its a matter of time to surpass your neighborouhs



Bar-Podgorica tunnel has been exsisted, They just made it more modern, with a new system, but still, is ONLY 1 tunnel with 1 line each, not Double tunnels like Albania, Greece and Croatia have builded recently...

And from Podgorica till Belgrade the exsisiting road is a REAL NIGHTMARE, VERY VERY tinny, no (pockets) to park, you can fall down with the car, and in the other side is ALL Rock.. At winter time you have small stones, falling in the road (the most bad in your car or glass)... 
I did it a few year ago Podgorica until Serbian border, a real nightmare, big trucks driving all the way, keeping the Traffic in a horrible situation because there is NO place where to Pass the trucks.. 
CHECK on GOOGLE EARTH the photos of this road...

Even in Serbia road is very small to drive to CACAK till all way to belgrade..
So 400 kilometres Podgorica-Belgrade is gonna take Many Many years, i bet over 6-7 years to be finished, If they start this year...


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

Exactly, by bus I was travelling whole ne day from Moraca Manastir (MNE not so far from Podgorica) to Lazarevac
anyway building motorway in such conditions is a very touch challenge, so respect for Balkan constructors


----------



## mmmartin

albania2010 said:


> Bar-Podgorica tunnel has been exsisted, They just made it more modern, with a new system


Not true!

Only the railway tunnel Sozina existed, since I think the 1970's, while the tunnel Sozina for vehicules opened in 2005.


----------



## albania2010

..

http://uploading.com/files/5bc26367/1018488.jpg/

http://uploading.com/files/e2ma5mfm/15873093.jpg/


----------



## albania2010

albania2010 said:


> http://uploading.com/files/5bc26367/1018488.jpg/
> 
> http://uploading.com/files/e2ma5mfm/15873093.jpg/


http://uploading.com/files/e2ma5mfm/15873093.jpg/

..


----------



## KingGenti

Any update for Fier-Vlore highway?


----------



## albania2010

KingGenti said:


> Any update for Fier-Vlore highway?


RIGHT TODAY the Minister of Transport Sokol Olldashi went to Levan town to see the start of High Way Levan - Vlora... It seems from Fier until Levan the first few kilometres are done...
Levan - Vlore it will finish next summer they said.. 4 lanes road..
I hope until New Year at least 2 of them finish, so next summer all will be done..


----------



## Angelos

wow thats fast


----------



## RolexAL

KingGenti said:


> Any update for Fier-Vlore highway?


http://translate.google.com/transla.../artikull.php?id=187246&ref=lajme&sl=sq&tl=en


----------



## RolexAL

RolexAL said:


> http://translate.google.com/transla.../artikull.php?id=187246&ref=lajme&sl=sq&tl=en












Photo by Vasil Miho


----------



## RolexAL

Road of southern riviera...*Vlorë-Sarandë.*..

Segment of *Jalë*

Photos by *Vasil Miho*


----------



## RolexAL

Road toward the touristic place..*Patok*(Kurbin district).

Photos by *Vasil Miho*


----------



## RolexAL

*SH 2*

"Mother Teresa" airport bypass










Near at the border with Republic of Kosova


----------



## RolexAL

*Fier(Levan)-Vlorë* *u/c*


----------



## RolexAL

*Fushë Krujë-Milot* u/c

Part 1


----------



## RolexAL

Part 2


----------



## 7t

Angelos said:


> wow thats fast


It's actually 3 years behind schedule


----------



## 7t

A new center of Highway Control Unit was inaugurated yesterday as part of a plan to structurally reorganize Traffic Police.
The unit facility is equipped with eight modern radars using a system called Scout which monitors vehicle speed and online video transmission.


----------



## RolexAL

7t said:


> A new center of Highway Control Unit was inaugurated yesterday as part of a plan to structurally reorganize Traffic Police.
> The unit facility is equipped with eight modern radars using a system called Scout which monitors vehicle speed and online video transmission.


kay:


----------



## RolexAL

Mirditë


----------



## RolexAL

*Fushë.Krujë-Milot* highway photo project










It is claimed that this road will have highest standards in Al.


----------



## RolexAL

RolexAL said:


> *Fushë.Krujë-Milot* highway photo project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is claimed that this road will have highest standards in Al.












By lliar from urbania.al


----------



## mmmartin

RolexAL said:


> Mirditë


Great photo, beautiful!!!


----------



## Angelos

how about the section between Milot and Durres or Tirana and lushnje- Durres ?


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

Angelos said:


> how about the section between Milot and Durres or Tirana and lushnje- Durres ?


all are 2x2 expressways


----------



## RolexAL

*Tiranë-Fushë Krujë* u/c


----------



## RolexAL

*Tepelenë-Gjirokastër*

Photo by *blackcharliepho*


----------



## Angelos

interesting! is it like this the whole route between Tepelenë-Gjirokastër?


----------



## RolexAL

Angelos said:


> interesting! is it like this the whole route between Tepelenë-Gjirokastër?


Here's an video.


----------



## RolexAL

*Milot*,the turn toward Burrel(Mat region)


----------



## RolexAL

From *Burrel* to *Rubik*(Mirditë region)


----------



## ardenica

Nice road in Fark


----------



## Kulla




----------



## albania2010

Kulla said:


>



One Question...
Does still the passing in Tunnel is operated by the STUPID alternative pass, waiting 30 minutes or is opened with Double pass now???
because I don't see cars anymore blocking one side of direction..
is it double pass or still with Alternative??


----------



## albania2010

Driving from HIMARA to JALI bay.. NEW road, totally nice

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Npj1MjlxXw


----------



## 7t

The government approved yesterday a series of financial agreements with several important European and International institutions that are worth about 3.2 billion euros. The money will be used primarily to finance road infrastructure projects as well as several projects in the energy sector and water supply infrastructure. 



> - European Investment Bank (EIB), together with Islamic Development Bank are fully engaged in financing of major projects, including Tiranë-Elbasan highway. These two banks will finance the entire trajectory of this road, which is one of the main segments of Corridor 8, naturally with a great impact in shortening time to get to Tirana from all sides of Southern and Southeastern Albania.
> 
> - Islamic Bank, OPEC Fund and European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) are engaged in major financing of rural roads.
> 
> - Japanese government will offer 100 million dollars in soft loans for construction of rural roads.
> 
> - German Bank for Development will finance the inter-connection of a power grid line between Tirana and Prishtina, and is positively considering the construction of Tirana-Skopje line. Likewise, this bank has accorded a new 50 million euros investment in the filed of water supplies and another 40 million euros for the establishment of an extra turbine in hydro-power station of Vau i Dejes, which will considerably increase the capacity in this hydro power station.
> 
> - Black Sea Bank will finance Arbër Road
> 
> - Gulf Funds will finance Southern Axis
> 
> - The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development committed itself yesterday to finance several projects, including the Qafë Plloçë-Librazhd road.
> 
> - Austrian government will provide a soft loan for the modernization of six hospitals with the latest technology.


Source: http://www.km.gov.al/?fq=brenda&m=news&lid=13447


----------



## Kumanovari

Ae di dikush si eshte gjendja

Qafe Thane -> Durres

nga ana Maqedonise me vite ska ndryshu kurgjo


----------



## RolexAL

Kumanovari said:


> Ae di dikush si eshte gjendja
> 
> Qafe Thane -> Durres
> 
> nga ana Maqedonise me vite ska ndryshu kurgjo


Albania's part include an new road and an new custom house.I dont have any info for their part.


From Qafë Thanë to Elbasan.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26487680&postcount=394


----------



## RolexAL

Elbasan is linked with Durrës through Rrogozhinë or Tirana.

This is EL-Rrogozhinë(Photo of 2007)











As for Tiranë-Durrës i guess you have seen too many photos in this forum.


----------



## RolexAL

Autostrada *Durrës-Rrogozhinë* u/c

*Plepa-Golem* segment


----------



## RolexAL

*Muriqan*.Albanian customs at border with MonteNegro.

Photos by *richmond26*


----------



## blagun

RolexAL said:


> *Muriqan*.Albanian customs at border with MonteNegro.


 Nice building. But what about the only link of Muriqan with the rest of Albania:


----------



## RolexAL

*Durrës-Rrogozhinë*

Photos by *mali.it*


----------



## RolexAL

@blagun

Thnx.

Muriqan is linked with superstrada(1X1 high speed road) Tiranë-Shkodër.


----------



## blagun

RolexAL said:


> @blagun
> Muriqan is linked with superstrada(1X1 high speed road) Tiranë-Shkodër.


 A new bridge is ready! Perfect! :banana:


----------



## RolexAL

New crossing border building with Greece.."Qafë Botë".

Photo by *kodiak23* from Albanian forum.


----------



## RolexAL

veteran said:


> And what about exit-numbering? Same as Italy (no)? Your signage is absolutely same as in Italy :lol:.


:yes:.lol



veteran said:


> Is on the internet some list of Albanian SH-roads? Here I found SH1-9, but on some photos I've seen SH30 or SH40.


Yes.From SH1 to SH9..i dont know for the second.


veteran said:


> And one more question )): Whats does it mean "RR40" on this road sign? Is it "Rruga rajonale"=Regional road? (according to Google Translator).


"SH" is used for "Shqipëria"(Which mean "Albania"..we identify our country with that name).

"RR" mean "Rruga"(Which in Albanian mean "road").The "RR" is used to divide the main highways from second roads.Or as u said ..regional roads.I can't explain the "30" or "40" number.


----------



## RolexAL

All photos that i posted above are taken from *Vasil Miho.*


----------



## RolexAL

About exit numbers.

They don't seem to have numbers.:dunno:


----------



## RolexAL

*Vorë-Durrës*










Photo by:* [email protected]*


----------



## albania2010

Good News..

Google Earth JUST Updated the last info about Albania...

High Way Milot-Rreshen-KalimashTunnel-Kukes until Border with Kosovo (morine) has been signed on the Map of Google Earth as HIGH WAY, with Heavy Orange Colour..

Also Fushe-Kruje to Milot has been signed as High Way with Heavy Orange colour....


----------



## veteran

RolexAL said:


> Yes.From SH1 to SH9..i dont know for the second.


Well I found for example SH30, SH40, SH52 or SH85 on Google Earth an OpenStreetMaps.


And what about exits? How many are on section Rrëshen-Morinë? I found only Rrëshen, Reps and Klos.

Also I would like to ask several (maybe stupid ) questions. (I'm working on Slovak Wikipedia on Albanian road system). Info on the Internet are really poor.

So, you have only one motorway A1 Durrëes-Kukës-Morinë.

 section Durrës-Vorë is built in parameters of "Autostradë" and it's a part of SH2.
 setion Vorë-Fushë Krujë is a part of SH52 and it is "Superstreadë" and it is being upgraded to "autostradë".
 section Fushë Krujë-Shullaz - part of SH1 - Superstredë being upgraded to Autostradë.
 section Shullaz-Rrëshen is Superstradë being upgraded to Autostredë
 and section Rreshën-Morinë is a real motorway ("Autostradë").

Section Durrës-Vorë and all superstredë sections are marked with blue signs with SH-numbers. The motorway in NE Albania is marked as A1 with green signs. 
Am I correct? Will the superstradë sections after their upgrading to autostradë resigned to green colour and A1-markings?

And what about toll on these superstradë sections after upgrading? 

Is there any company in Albania which maintains the roads in country?

Thx for info :cheers:


----------



## RolexAL

veteran said:


> Well I found for example SH30, SH40, SH52 or SH85 on Google Earth an OpenStreetMaps.


:dunno:



veteran said:


> And what about exits? How many are on section Rrëshen-Morinë? I found only Rrëshen, Reps and Klos.


I know only them too.



veteran said:


> Also I would like to ask several (maybe stupid ) questions. (I'm working on Slovak Wikipedia on Albanian road system). Info on the Internet are really poor.
> 
> So, you have only one motorway A1 Durrëes-Kukës-Morinë.
> 
> section Durrës-Vorë is built in parameters of "Autostradë" and it's a part of SH2.
> setion Vorë-Fushë Krujë is a part of SH52 and it is "Superstreadë" and it is being upgraded to "autostradë".
> section Fushë Krujë-Shullaz - part of SH1 - Superstredë being upgraded to Autostradë.
> section Shullaz-Rrëshen is Superstradë being upgraded to Autostredë
> and section Rreshën-Morinë is a real motorway ("Autostradë").


In fact..all 4 lane highways are called "Autostrada".So,except A1 we have Tiranë-Durrës as SH2,Durrës-Rrogozhinë(u/c..it will expanded in 4 lanes)..Rrogozhinë-Lushnjë ,Lushnje-Fier, Fier-Vlorë and Fushë Krujë-Milot which last 2 are u/c.

"Superstradë"=1X1 high speed road.

The old section Fushë krujë-Vorë is rarely being used now after the road of Airport has finished.I mean...most of the drivers use the road of the airport to reach Fushë Krujë.

For what else u wrote above...u'r right.




veteran said:


> Section Durrës-Vorë and all superstredë sections are marked with blue signs with SH-numbers. The motorway in NE Albania is marked as A1 with green signs.


From what i have seen with the newly builded Autostrada's...the signs colour have being changed..."Green" for Autostrada's and "blue" for roads/superstrada's.I believe that the ministry of transport will change the signage of whole Tiranë-Durrës.As u see in the photo below...they use the "green" for Autostrada Tiranë-Durrës and "blue" for superstrada "Tiranë-Fushë.Krujë"













veteran said:


> Am I correct? Will the superstradë sections after their upgrading to autostradë resigned to green colour and A1-markings?


When all main autostrada's will finish construction..they will be baptized as "A1 with 4 lanes"(According to ministry of transport site).And their colour will be green.




veteran said:


> And what about toll on these superstradë sections after upgrading?


Till now..there is no toll autostrade in Albania..its been talked for the new motorway Tiranë-Elbasan..but nothing concrete even for that.



veteran said:


> Is there any company in Albania which maintains the roads in country?
> 
> Thx for info :cheers:


Bechtel and Enka will mantain A1 motorway for 1 year.Other roads are maintained by Albanian state road direction.


----------



## RolexAL

I agree with you... *veteran*.Our road signage's is pretty ugly.(Except of *A1*).I hope to see it changed soon.


----------



## veteran

RolexAL said:


> I agree with you... *veteran*.Our road signage's is pretty ugly.(Except of *A1*).I hope to see it changed soon.


Thanks for info.:cheers:

Maybe it wasn't good idea to have the same signage as in Italy. Watch this :lol:




time around 1:30 :lol:



RolexAL said:


> ...According to ministry of transport site...


Could you give me the link for this website?


----------



## RolexAL

veteran said:


> Thanks for info.:cheers:
> 
> Maybe it wasn't good idea to have the same signage as in Italy. Watch this :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time around 1:30 :lol:


lol



veteran said:


> Could you give me the link for this website?


I couldn't find the link at ministry of transport site as the news is almost 2 years old....but..this is from "Shqip" newspaper.


Monitoring the budget published by the Ministry of Finance: Other routes, less than one million dollars



Ministry of Finance has published the first data on the monitoring of the budget for the year 2008, which shows that the level of investment amounts to around 97 percent. By order of the Minister Ridvan Bode, Finance departmental experts began conducting monitoring on how the costs of any central institution. Speaking specifically to the Ministry of Public Works, Transport and Communications, noted that the average costs for the Durres-Kukes road in 2008 they were higher than any other national axis. According to the Ministry of Finance, on the road in question, identified by code "A2 four-lane road, were spent for every kilometer over 15 million dollars. For other axes national transport are spending less, saving even have. Taking the cost base of $ 15 million / km, and road length of about 57 kilometers, the total comes to about U.S. $ 855 million on the investment value of new Rrëshen.

Costs of road

Expenses for the realization of "national road network, representing about 80.3 percent of the total budget of the Ministry of Public Works, Transport and Telecommunications, compared with the plan, result: 96.2 percent of current expenditure and capital expenditure at around 97 percent. Fund total for this budget item in the ministry in 2008 was about $ 300 million. Speaking specifically to the format of the road "A2 to four lanes, the budget monitoring report in 2008 said that actual expenditures are made at about 98.7 percent of the annual forecast, while the predicted 10.1 miles, 10 miles are completed. In these conditions, the actual average cost for one kilometer route of this type result about 5 million lower than forecast. "This group includes mainly road four-lane road type and width 20 m, as Rrëshen of new road, which occupies most of the implementation of the fund and the amount of this group. In this way, resulting in actual costs over 99 percent of planning and physical volume of work was carried out on the move 100 percent ", explains the report the Ministry of Finance. The average cost kilometer totals some $ 15 million (1:42 billion). In this group, following the report, including Kukes-Morine road, lots 1-5, and crossings-Kukes, where tear 1.2 by the end of 2008 shows that expenditures are made provided 93 percent level, thus it Expropriation mainly problems, as well as modifications to the project, which led to a review of the implementation of the contract term.

Other Projects

About the product "road construction type A2 '2x2, pavements and lighting, at the end of 2008 shows that the cost and amount of miles are projected to achieve 100 percent level. Actual average costs for a kilometer route of this type, resulting approximately 1.1 million lower than forecast. This group includes mainly road four-lane road type and width ranging from 24-25 meters, where we can mention the construction of the road transballkanike South Institute Zall Herr Kamëz-turnaround and turnaround Center Kamëz-Zall Herr, street-Durres area Shkozet the swamp, etc..). With the supplementary budget for this group were approved funds to build a road-Porto Romano, Durres (1.2 lots) Street Aleksander Goga "Eagle Milot-field road Krujë (1.2 lots, and 40-10) by pass poplar-Kavajë-Rrogozhinë (1.2 lots), for which contracts are concluded by the end of the year and has started work to mobilize the yard.



Forms and average cost


A2 road '2x2

There are sidewalks and street lighting, where the average cost of one kilometer totals about 4.2 million dollars. This form includes Kamëz-axis turning Zall Herr and Milot-field young.


A2, with four lanes

This group includes mainly road Rrëshen of new, Kukes, Kukes-Morine and crossings. The average cost of these roads is estimated at 15 million kilometers of dollars.


B1, two-lane

Average costs for a kilometer route of this type result about 850 thousand dollars. Here enters ring tear Shkodra 1.2; road-bridge Bulqizë Çermës; Qafë flag-South.


C2, with two lanes

Actual average costs per kilometer route of this type, there are about 620 thousand dollars. These include parallel street Tirana-Vora, Dhermi-Himara-Qeparo-Saranda, Saranda Vuno.


Bridges and overpasses C2

Dragoti include bridge, the connection of Berat with Permeti way, reconstruction of bridges on the road Velipoja. The cost for each kilometer results in about 35 thousand dollars.

PS:
Durrës-Morinë motorway ..or what is now "A1 motorway" as its first steps of construction was called "A2"..but later they changed it to "A1".


----------



## RolexAL

Road of riviera..*Vlorë-Sarandë*

Segment *Jalë-Himarë*

Photos by *Vasil Miho*


----------



## RolexAL

Veteran,

I found an photo where SH30 is showed.Its the first time that i see it..so i can't give to u an proper explanation.But if someone else will not respond to u here...u'r welcome to ask that question in Albanian forum.)


----------



## RolexAL

Again with road of riviera.

Section of *Dhërmi*.

Photos by *Vasil Miho*


----------



## Kulla

*Ksamil-Butrint*

Pics from Vasili


----------



## Kulla

*Kavajë-Golem*


----------



## Kulla

Pics from *kodiak23*


----------



## RolexAL

*Kamëz-Tiranë*


----------



## RolexAL

*Shkozet-Plepa* (Durrës ring road of the beach).Showed with green in the map.


----------



## KingGenti

RolexAL said:


> *Kamëz-Tiranë*


Finally finished.:cheers:

Why with all those American flags?


----------



## RolexAL

KingGenti said:


> Finally finished.:cheers:
> 
> Why with all those American flags?


Its been a while since it has finished.

American ambassador was visiting the town of Kamzë that day...For an small town..such event is quite big.


----------



## RolexAL

Deko-Odmor said:


> People thank you very mach for your fast replay
> RolexAL
> I'm entering Struga(Kjafasan)


Ok.This is section from border Qafë Thanë from where u will pass till in Pogradec which is under construction.










Deko-Odmor said:


> Why you suggest me to going through Duress???I don't need to go there??


When i say "Durrës" doesnt mean that u will enter in the city.Position of Durres is very important as its link southern,northern and east parts of the country with each other.You cant avoid it.

As u will enter from Qafë Thanë crossing border the first city u will reach is Pogradec.Pogradec is linked with Elbasan only with one single highway.After reaching Elbasan from Pogradec..u have 2 choices.1 is to go toward Tirana and from Tirana to reach Durres and to drive toward southern Albania.The second option is to reach Rrogozhine and later Durres from Elbasan-Rrogozhine highway.Choose which is the best for you.After reaching Durres district..then everything is simple.Durres with rest of southern Albania is linked with only 1 highway,Durres-Kavaje-Lushnje-Fier-Vlore then from Vlore to Sarandë.If u want to reach Sarandë from Vlorë and to enjoy the beautiful road of riviera u have to pass through Vlorë and there's only one way to link both cities.If u dont want to pass through this road..there's the other option which is the longest one.Before entering in the city of Fier which is right after the city of Lushnje..u ride on the left toward Mallakastër or also known as Ballsh...and from Ballsh..toward Tepelenë and Gjirokastër and finally Sarandë.

These maps may help to make things more clear:






















Deko-Odmor said:


> What you mean under PAVED,do you have pictures maybe? Is it whole destination Fier-Vlorë PAVED?


There's in an new motorway under construction that will link Fier and Vlorë,but it will be opened only after some months.And currenty is used the old section which is an passable road.


----------



## Deko-Odmor

RolexAL
First thank you very mach,i appreciate all the help from you so far
But Rolex now i m really confused.
Why after entering from Qafë Thanë i need to go to Podgradec(Is it not faster when i enter on Qafë Thanë after couples of kilometers turn right and continue to Elbasan)?Why Podgradec?
Also again related to Elbasan-Vlore section:
I must ask you again why when i reach Rrogozhine i dont go next Lushnje-Fier-Vlore(Is it possible that route???)and not to go Duress or Tirana.
Please help i planning to go this days
Thank you again


----------



## Deko-Odmor

This is direction that i talking for:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...571899&sspn=2.217719,4.839478&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=8

Let somebody advise.


----------



## RolexAL

Deko-Odmor said:


> RolexAL
> First thank you very mach,i appreciate all the help from you so far


You are welcome. Im trying to do my best.



Deko-Odmor said:


> But Rolex now i m really confused.
> Why after entering from Qafë Thanë i need to go to Podgradec(Is it not faster when i enter on Qafë Thanë after couples of kilometers turn right and continue to Elbasan)?Why Podgradec?


Well,after construction of the new crossing border between AL and MKD.. i know that were done some changes or deviations about how Qafë Thanë will be linked directly with Librazhd and Elbasan...but i dont have it clear to explain that to u because i havent been there since 2 years ago from now.My explanation works very well if u would passed through Ohrid.

I was trying to explain to u 1 way..i dont deny that there might be another shortly.

This is the section Librazhd-Elbasan










And this is a few kilometres near at the border.













Deko-Odmor said:


> Also again related to Elbasan-Vlore section:
> I must ask you again why when i reach Rrogozhine i dont go next Lushnje-Fier-Vlore(Is it possible that route???)and not to go Duress or Tirana.
> Please help i planning to go this days
> Thank you again


Is very simple.

The route *Elbasan-Rrogozhine;-Lushnje-Fier-Vlore* is shortly comparing it with *Elbasan-Tirane;Tirane-Durres;Durres-Rrogozhine;-Lushnje-Fier-Vlore*.Its up to u decide.You can choose the first or the second route..both will send u at the same place.I would have choosed the first one.

In both cases u will pass through Rrogozhine-Lushnje-Fier and Vlore,only Tirana part is avoided....u just spend only some kilometres more if u choose the second route Elbasan-Tirane;Tirane-Durres.

I know that u are confused..but dont take that hard..is pretty easy.You will not be lost,lol.


----------



## RolexAL

Deko-Odmor said:


> This is direction that i talking for:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...651471,20.43457&spn=2.212884,4.839478&t=h&z=8
> 
> Let somebody advise.


Perfect.It was just like i was explaining above.The shortest and easiest way.


----------



## Deko-Odmor

*falënderim*
:banana::banana::banana:
Rolex come to sarande this days 
Tour on me.....


----------



## RolexAL

Deko-Odmor said:


> *falënderim*
> :banana::banana::banana:
> Rolex come to sarande this days
> Tour on me.....


You are welcome.

Sarandë is an amazing place. Except its beautiful beaches ..dont forget to visit the "Blue Eye",Ksamil with its islands and ofcourse amazing Butrint.Have great time there..)

:cheers:


----------



## RolexAL

*A1*


----------



## RolexAL

Deko-Odmor,u can take a look also to this video of "Riviera road" or Vlorë-Sarandë secton.


----------



## RolexAL

Dhërmi

Photos from Albanian forum by *mali.it*










Jalë


----------



## RolexAL

*Milot*










by *skapa1*


----------



## RolexAL

*Durrës-Kavajë*










*Tiranë-Durrës*










by *mali.it*


----------



## RolexAL

*Lushnje-Fier*


----------



## RolexAL

*Lushnje-Fier*




























by mali.it


----------



## KingGenti

Amazing view

http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/9840/dscn8825r.jpg


----------



## KingGenti

Entrance in Kukës










Mirditë


----------



## KingGenti

This is transbalkanic road in city of Vlorë that will be linked with newly builded Levan-Vlorë motorway.










Riviera


----------



## KingGenti

*Fushë Krujë-Milot* u/c


----------



## KingGenti

Road from the Kapshtica crossingborder with Greece till in small town of Bilisht.Korça district.


----------



## KingGenti

Road Librazhd-Prrenjas


----------



## KingGenti

"Arbëri" road.*Tiranë-Dibër*


----------



## KingGenti

Kalimash


----------



## KingGenti

A1 motorway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Pics :cheers:



Strzala said:


> *Odcinek od granicy z Czarnogórą w kierunku Tirany (stolicy Albanii)*
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> Foteliki dla dziecka?A jak wtedy będzie wyglądało przez okno?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14
> Ruch rośnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> Potrzeba jest matką wynalazków - próg zwalniający z grubego sznura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22
> Przejeżdżamy przez jakieś cygańskie miasteczko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24
> W budowie widać nowy most przez rzekę
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25
> ....tymczasem do czasu ukończenia budowy kilkunastotonowy autokar musi się przedrzeć przez jednopasmowy drewniany most po którym beztrosko chodzą ludzie i który stanowi punkt połowowy:nuts: :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27
> Koniec mostu.została niecała stówka do Tirany ale od tego momentu droga ma nową nawierzchnię chodź często bez oznakowania poziomego:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48
> "Krakusi" nieźle sobie pozwalają
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 56
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60
> Od tego momentu zaczyna się nowy odcinek 2x2 miejscami 2x3 z przerwami do samej Tirany,niestety zapadający zmrok i zdychające baterie nie pozwoliły na wykonanie wiekszej ilości zdjęć
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +filmik z jednej z ulic w centrum Tirany:rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ4w-p9eoRw
> 
> 
> 
> Wrażeniami i przemyśleniami nt. dróg i jazdy w tym kraju podzielę się później:goodnight


Thanks to our Polish road enthusiasts


----------



## RolexAL

The actual road from MNE to AL is in really bad situation.We have to wait till new highway Shkodër-Hani I hotit will finish.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Huh? Bad condition? When I was in Ulcin the Albanian landlord of the house I was renting for holiday told me the Albanian side of the road was in much better condition than that of the Montenegrin side.


----------



## RolexAL

shpirtkosova said:


> Huh? Bad condition? When I was in Ulcin the Albanian landlord of the house I was renting for holiday told me the Albanian side of the road was in much better condition than that of the Montenegrin side.


Ofc that Albania is away better than MNE..but..in fact..i was talking about the onliest section/entrance that was left in that condition.Other parts are fixed..new crossing borders and new roads..only the north-west part is not really ok.Hopefully that...Shkodër-Hani i Hotit will finish by 2011.


----------



## Dardani6

shpirtkosova said:


> Huh? Bad condition? When I was in Ulcin the Albanian landlord of the house I was renting for holiday told me the Albanian side of the road was in much better condition than that of the Montenegrin side.


the albanian side was better than the montenegrin side when i last visited it but thats not saying much. the montenegrin side is better than the albanian side at han i hotit either way and thats the main border crossing not this one.


----------



## RolexAL

*A1* motorway.Mirditë section.


----------



## 7t

RolexAL said:


> *A1* motorway.Mirditë section.


Damn... what a view:eek2:


----------



## KingGenti

^^

+1


----------



## Verso

That viaduct looks awesome indeed. How is it called, and how high and long is it? What are the main objects on the A1?


----------



## RolexAL

Verso said:


> That viaduct looks awesome indeed. How is it called, and how high and long is it? What are the main objects on the A1?


27 bridges of this motorway doesn't really have an name..but the A1 is called as the "Highway Of The Nation"..as its units two parts of Albania.A1 is 170 km long.Main objects?.


----------



## RolexAL

This is *Fushë Krujë-Milot*..it will link *A1* with Tirana and southern parts of the country.










Photo posted by Genti in ALB forum.


----------



## x-type

RolexAL said:


> Main objects?.


he wanted to know larger objects on that route. i am also interested into that.


----------



## AL-KS

Verso said:


> That viaduct looks awesome indeed. How is it called, and how high and long is it? What are the main objects on the A1?


This viaduct is the highest of the whole route and is about 85 meters.


----------



## KingGenti

^^

The longest bridge is 300 m.


----------



## KingGenti

RolexAL said:


> 27 bridges of this motorway doesn't really have an name..but the A1 is called as the "Highway Of The Nation"..as its units two parts of Albania.A1 is 170 km long.Main objects?.


29.


----------



## 7t

AL-KS said:


> This viaduct is the highest of the whole route and is about 85 meters.


I believe it's 88m tall


----------



## woutero

It looks like Google Maps has updated their road layer for Albania. The motorway to Kukës is now visible. If you zoom in you can see some construction activity that lines up perfectly with the road layer. So it looks quite accurate.

Maybe it's old news, but it was new for me:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...9994,20.082085&spn=0.009027,0.018368&t=h&z=16


----------



## RolexAL

EUSERB said:


> how many kilometers of highway does Albania have that are finished and how much that are u/c?And what is the speed limit?


You questions were asked/responded too many times before.Just check a few pages from this..


----------



## RolexAL

An shot from TopGear at Llogara Pass..Vlorë country.


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

RolexAL said:


> They drived through villages and not to an decent Albanian highway.
> 
> @2:54 is the part of Llogara pass..not so far from city of Vlorë.


the crashing scene is really nice


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Why did they choose an Yugo?.While they could choose any other car..We had nothing to do with that federation or with slavs.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

C'mon...it's Top Gear. They aren't really known for being objective


----------



## bozata90

It is an old, cheap car. Very suitable to crash it on the rocks. And from the same geographic region (though I bet they have just found it somewhere on the used-car marked - you know "first came, first served"...).


----------



## Kulla

*"We will build seven thousand kilometers of new roads by 2014 "- Albania's PM Berisha*

Balkan Business News Correspondent - 04.02.2011
The Albanian government, on Wednesday, approved the 2011-2013 medium-term budget, which Prime Minister Sali Berisha has not hesitated to call as a "lever of Archimedes, which will turn Albania in a developed country by 2017. Currently, Albania is ranked by international institutions as a developing country, but for the head of government, overcoming this phase will be after 7 years. During his speech, Berisha touched some of the sectors that supports medium-term budget of the three following years, ranging from infrastructure to the environment. With this budget, we finalize the construction project during the mandate of 7000 kilometers of road” said Albanian Prime Minister Sali Berisha reports Panorama.

source


----------



## RolexAL

Autostrada Levan(Fier)-Vlorë u/c.Construction may finish on May 2011.


----------



## RolexAL

^^


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That looks real nice, though I doubt if they can finish that bridge in 2 - 3 months time.


----------



## RolexAL

ChrisZwolle said:


> That looks real nice, though I doubt if they can finish that bridge in 2 - 3 months time.


The reporter is saying that the workers are working 24h to finish the road before the opening of the touristic season..as the city of Vlorë is one of the main touristic places for Albania.


----------



## RolexAL

New bridge over Buna river in Shkodër.The bridge is going to replace the old one and to be used for cars that enter in Albania from MonteNegro.










Photo by:Mustafa Bela


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Very nice, I saw photos of the old one, quite nostalgic. What is the main border crossing into Albania from Montenegro? Directly to Shkodër or via Han i Hoti?


----------



## RolexAL

ChrisZwolle said:


> Very nice, I saw photos of the old one, quite nostalgic.


Indeed.It was in a very bad shape.



ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the main border crossing into Albania from Montenegro? Directly to Shkodër or via Han i Hoti?


There are two main crossing borders with MNE..the one is at Muriqan and the second one is the Hani i Hotit.At these moments most of the people pass through Muriqan as long as the construction of the new highway Shkodër-Hani i Hotit will finish.(Expected to finish by the end of 2011).


----------



## RolexAL

> Arabs to build Tiranë-Elbasan motorway
> It seems that the government has solved the main problem for the construction of 31.7 km road from Tirana and Elbasan.
> Arab banks will be financing the new highway, which stretches along a 4.2 km long tunnel.
> 
> The news was confirmed by the Ministry of Finance, under which the banks agreed with DUI Arab, Abu Dhabi and Kuwaiti Fund for a fund that covers the entire project.
> 
> "Banks have agreed to provide $ 400 million, but after completion of the project, estimated to obtain a loan amounting to 350 million dollars. In principle it is agreed the terms of the contract, which provided profitable for our party, "said the newspaper" Shqip "representatives of the ministry.
> 
> Race for the financing of road Tirana-Elbasan was concentrated among Arab and European banks, specifically between the OPEC Fund and the European Investment Bank, which had expressed interest in the project.
> 
> At first it seemed as if the government would link the agreement with the "West", as funding for the study of the project was allocated by the European Commission, but on-going negotiations, the Ministry of Finance found more advantages and convenience with Arab banks.


top-channel.tv


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Great, this will substitute the twisty SH 3 between Tiranë and Elbasan, right? Elbasan is a major industrial center.


----------



## RolexAL

ChrisZwolle said:


> Great, this will substitute the twisty SH 3 between Tiranë and Elbasan, right? Elbasan is a major industrial center.


Yep.The actual road that links Tirana with Elbasan is an mountanious road build by communists as an easy way for non spending too much money.The new motorway will short distance between Tirana and ELB in 20 min.

Elbasan is the thirst largest city of Albania and yes is an major industrial center.


----------



## 7t

ChrisZwolle said:


> Great, this will substitute the twisty SH 3 between Tiranë and Elbasan, right? Elbasan is a major industrial center.


Used to be in communist times. Not anymore. The only thing of significance in Elbasan is the steel factory which produces about 550.000 tons of steel/iron a year.
90% of the industry in Albania today is concetrated in the Tiranë-Durrës region. And for good reason. Durrës is the main port in the country and Tirana is the capital. And they are only 25 minutes apart from each-other.


----------



## RolexAL

I dont know how old these photos from *Levan(Fier)-Tepelenë* road might be.





































Thnx to *urbania.al*


----------



## StevenNL

7t said:


> Used to be in communist times. Not anymore. The only thing of significance in Elbasan is the steel factory which produces about 550.000 tons of steel/iron a year.
> 90% of the industry in Albania today is concetrated in the Tiranë-Durrës region. And for good reason. Durrës is the main port in the country and Tirana is the capital. And they are only 25 minutes apart from each-other.


Elbasan is still an industrial center though as you mentioned with steel production. With Kurum producing there. Where as Durres is more of a trading port. Yes, it has lost a bit of its importance since communism ended.

The city is growing and lots of new business conveniently locate there. An example, this small business German investor.


----------



## StevenNL

RolexAL said:


> I dont know how old these photos from *Levan(Fier)-Tepelenë* road might be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx to *urbania.al*


Nice!! :cheers:


----------



## 7t

StevenNL said:


> Elbasan is still an industrial center though as you mentioned with steel production. With Kurum producing there. Where as Durres is more of a trading port. Yes, it has lost a bit of its importance since communism ended.


Durrës is the second largest industrial center in Albania today. Main producer of alchoholic beverages, cigarettes, textiles.. etc
It will surpass Tirana even, once the Spitalla Industrial Park is complete. A total area of 850 hectares of land have been earmarked for this project. Biggest in Albania.
After Durrës, the other two major industrial centers in the country are Vlorë and Fier. Vlora being the second largest port is the economic center of the south. Major tourism industry. Vlora Industrial Park currently u/c north of the city lies in an area of roughly 125 ha.
Fier on the other hand is the main oil producing region in the country. In fact, the Patos-Marinza oil field is the largest onshore oilfield in Continental Europe.


----------



## StevenNL

I know about Fier being an oil producing region (currently around 12,000 bopd). Which gets sent to Vlore for processing and then export to Italy.

So how would you rate in terms of economic importance?

Tirane
Durres
Fier
Vlore
Elbasan
Shkoder


----------



## 7t

I would put Vlorë ahead of Fier and Korça below Elbasan but not far off. Shkodër on the other hand is not a major producer of anything significant. Northern Albania in fact is the least developed part of the country.


----------



## Kulla

RolexAL said:


> Vlorë-Sarandë :hug:





RolexAL said:


>





RolexAL said:


> Llogara.


......


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Llogera pass


----------



## Kulla

*Tirana-Elbasan road costs 440 million euro.*

On March 3 offers economic opening to build Highway Tirana-Elbasan. The news was revealed on Monday by Prime Minister Sali Berisha, under which the project is the largest infrastructure for 2011, adding that the cost of construction is high. 

Premier informed that "companies engaged in construction of Tirana-Elbasan highway are among the largest and best in Europe and the world." He noted that "the time of construction will be 18 months, so the highways will inaugurated in early 2013." Meanwhile, the Ministry of Finance is negotiating the loan agreement with the Islamic Development Bank (IBD) for the construction of Tirana-Elbasan road, which cost 440 million euros total. 

"The entire project for the construction of Tirana-Elbasan road costs about 440 million euros. The IDB is negotiating a loan agreement of 300 million dollars and the rest of nearly 200 million total funding of the road will be funded through other credit institutions international financial contributions and the Albanian government, "said Deputy Minister of Finance, Nezir Haldeda. 

In the tender for construction of the tunnel part of the highway Tirana-Elbasan, 26 companies participated, while in the second phase of the tender were selected 12 companies. Official sources from Ali, announced that very soon will complete the process of evaluating the bids and the winning company will be announced. In total, the project cost for construction of Tirana-Elbasan road is expected to go to about 440 million euros, while its construction is expected to finish the first half of 2013. 

The study of this road project is made by Italian company "Bonifica" which featured four variants, which were selected among alternatives Krraba running neck through a long tunnel and 2.2 km where the tunnels predict some other more little along the way, with total length 3260 m of tunnels and 14 underpasses and overpasses to make it possible not to cut off the road. The highway has several tunnels. The project provides for overpasses at km 5.4, the Mullet, at 9 km, 14 km Berzhite and in Krrabë, and two rrethqarkullime near Elbasan km 30.38 and 31.17 corresponding to the railway overpass. 

From Tirana to exit Mullet, area economic and tourist potential for the capital, represents the importance of building a genuine urban highway, which in the first half, about 2.6 miles will be highway with two travel lanes, an emergency lane, a public service lane and a bicycle. Time travel is expected to shrink by more than one hour, 18 minutes, while building the road will cut nearly three times the cost, which translated into monetary value, estimated saving of seven euro for the vehicle. / Telegraph / 

*Original link is in Albanian. *http://www.telegrafi.com/?id=46&a=7443


----------



## RolexAL

One of the sections of *Durrës-Rrogozhinë* highway u/c.

It seems finished.:cheers:










Photo by:*Plasma2008.*


----------



## RolexAL

^^

Durrës-Kavajë-Rrogozhinë.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It seems that SH1 is upgraded to dual carriageway between Milot and Tiranë, however, it is not a motorway (lacks full grade-separation). Is this road to be a part of A1 or will the motorway to Durrës be built on a completely new alignment?

Also: what is the current status of A1 beyond Kukës. Is it opened to the Kosovar border?


----------



## RolexAL

ChrisZwolle said:


> It seems that SH1 is upgraded to dual carriageway between Milot and Tiranë, however, it is not a motorway (lacks full grade-separation). Is this road to be a part of A1 or will the motorway to Durrës be built on a completely new alignment?


Whole SH1(Tiranë-Shkodër) will be upgraded into 4 lanes.And maybe back then they will call it A2 and not SH1 anymore.Milot-Tiranë is not part of A1.A1 is just Milot-Morinë(Rep.of Kosova border).



ChrisZwolle said:


> Also: what is the current status of A1 beyond Kukës. Is it opened to the Kosovar border?


Totally finished and functional.


----------



## 7t

Construction of *Tiranë-Elbasan* motorway is expected to start in late April - early May.
7 of the 13 selected companies have already presented economic offers. The winner will be announced 2 weeks from now.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Will it be comparable to A1? Because there are also many dual carriageways in Albania without full grade-separation (like SH 1) which look like motorways between interchanges.


----------



## 7t

It will be similar to Rrëshen-Kalimash segment Bechtel constructed.


----------



## Uppsala

RolexAL said:


> ^^
> 
> Durrës-Kavajë-Rrogozhinë.


It looks like they have E-roads in Albania. When did they introduced E-roads in Albania? Do they have any E-road signs in Albania?

What is the numbers of the Albanian E-roads?


----------



## RolexAL

^^



> International Routes
> In 2006, Albania joined the E-road cooperation but it has not ratified the AGR (European Agreement on Main International Traffic Arteries) treaty[3]. Thus, no E-Routes pass through the country. The following European routes only formally pass through the country (information in parentheses is tentative):
> E86: (Korça) - Kristalopigi – Flórina – Vévi – Géfira
> E762: Sarajevo – Podgorica – Albania (Hani i Hotit - Shkodër - Tirana)
> E851: Petrovac – Albania (Muriqan - Shkodër - Pukë - Kukës OR Muriqan - Shkodër - Milot - Rrëshen - Kukës) – Prizren – Pristina
> E852: Ohrid – Albania (Qafë Thanë - Elbasan - Tirana)
> E853: Ioannina – Albania (Kakavijë - Gjirokastër - Fier)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_in_Albania#History


----------



## stickedy

I have several questions about A1:

1. Section Milot - Rubik - Rreshen: This part is built with two lanes, right? How is it signed? As A1 or as SH30? Is that part already finished?

2. Section Kalimash - Kukes - Morina: Is that part also finished? How many lanes? Two or four? And how is it signed? Where does it end? Directly at the border or some meters before? Is there already a new border crossing or still the old one?

3. Is SH52 (Vora - Fushe Kruja) officially part of the A1? And if so, will the SH52 upgraded to four lanes as well (like SH1 Fushe Kruja - Milot)?

4. So you anything new about signing SH1 and SH2 as A1 as well? Is that planned?

Thanks for answering! The informations will be used for Wikipedia articles about A1, SH1, SH2 and SH52!


----------



## KingGenti

Autostrada Levan-Vlore will be opened since this summer.Tirane-Elbasan will start next month.I heard it on the news.


----------



## tetova

City Highway Tirana


----------



## tetova




----------



## liburni

From the Albanian Section Posted by Rolex Al


RolexAL said:


> Kukës
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected]*


----------



## 7t

There is a very likely possibility that Lulzim Basha will become Tirana's new mayor. Dude already has over 170,000 fans on facebook. Basha's two main priorities throughout this election campaign have been the construction of Tirana's Outer Ring Road and the construction of the city's Tram Network.
I will keep you posted


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Let's hope not.


----------



## 7t

With Rama in charge for another 4 years those two projects will remain inside a drawer with no chance whatsoever of being implemented.
Time to give Basha a chance here.


----------



## RolexAL

--


----------



## RolexAL

Its the first time that i see this kind of signage in albanian roads.In the photo is shown an secondary road that link city of Fier with comune of Cakran."RR" stands for "Road" and the number shows the kilometre.










*Erdi Myrtaj*


----------



## RolexAL

This is the the road that links city of Kamëz/Kamza with Tirana.










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kamëz


----------



## Kulla

RolexAL said:


> Plasma,pak ndihmë.
> 
> Durrës-Kavajë-Rrogozhinë.(?).Me korigjo nëse s'është kjo.


...


----------



## Kulla

RolexAL said:


>


...


----------



## Kulla

RolexAL said:


> Po kjo?.Rrugë dytësore që lidhet me autostradën apo është rrugë plazhi.?


.......


----------



## RolexAL

Photos in the first and second post of Kulla show Kavajë-Rrogozhinë section,in the third one is an secondary road that will link an coastal village with the new autostrada.


----------



## Kulla

*Work starts on tunnel Tiranë-Elbasan*

On Friday, launch work for the construction of the tunnel, part of the road along the Tirana-Elbasan. This is another important project, expected to shorten the interval between Tirana and Elbasan.
The new highway cuts over 50 minutes, distance speed, the road to Elbasan and this not only for the citizens of Portland, but also for the citizens of the Konispol Saranda, Gjirokastra Delvina, Tepelena of Permet, Berat Skrapar, Gramsh, Cologne, Korca, Pogradec of Librazhd, it being the first segment of the most important of the South Axis. Investments for the construction works carried out by the Islamic Development Bank (IDB), which provided an easy credit of 222.7 million, while another part of the road will be financed from the state budget.

Tirana-Elbasan highway, the main part of the national axis of the south will have a length of 31.17 km, 55 km that is currently and will be built in technical terms to describe a speed three times of what is allowed today in this segment, reports Star.

The road will have four lanes, among others equipped with a large number viaduktesh, 21 such 4 7 overpasses and underpasses. Also, there will be a significant number of bridges, some of them longer than 400 meters. The most important investment is its tunnel with a length of about 2.4 km, similar to the tunnel of Bolzano in Italy. The speed of travel will go from 100 to 120 km per hour.

But with this segment, the government plans to close within four years, all South road axis. The total value of the investment segment of about 400 million dollars. The company that will build the road is Greek "Actor", which is declared the winner of the tender held in March. According to the Ministry of Transport, the company submitted the lowest cost to build the road. / Telegraph /


*Original link is in Albanian:*

http://www.telegrafi.com/?id=46&a=7986


----------



## RolexAL

Bypass in Kavajë..part of Durrës-Rrogozhinë aut.(u/c)





































Photos by user:*plasma2008*


----------



## RolexAL

Some more.














































*plasma2008*


----------



## RolexAL

*plasma2008*


----------



## 7t

Today started work the construction of the 2.4 km tunnel, part of Tiranë-Elbasan Motorway. Prime Minister Berisha was present at the ceremony as was the Minister of Transportation Olldashi alongside the President of Aktor, the company who won the tender. Aktor will only construct the tunnel section of the motorway which we can refer to as "Iba Tunnel" as it will cut through the village of Ibë. 
Here's a video of today's inauguration ceremony http://www.top-channel.tv/artikull.php?id=209993&ref=fp


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Very good! Will the only construct the tunnel from today, or the entire route?


----------



## 7t

Aktor is contracted to construct only the tunnel section. I believe they will organize another tender for the rest of the motorway.


----------



## RolexAL

7t said:


> Today started work the construction of the 2.4 km tunnel, part of Tiranë-Elbasan Motorway. Prime Minister Berisha was present at the ceremony as was the Minister of Transportation Olldashi alongside the President of Aktor, the company who won the tender. Aktor will only construct the tunnel section of the motorway which we can refer to as "Iba Tunnel" as it will cut through the village of Ibë.
> Here's a video of today's inauguration ceremony http://www.top-channel.tv/artikull.php?id=209993&ref=fp


----------



## Kulla

* Durrës-Rrogozhinë*


RolexAL said:


>


.....


----------



## RolexAL

New bridge over Buna river in Shkodër country.It will serve for cars coming from Ulqin(Slavic:Ulcinj) in MonteNegro entering in Albania.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77454131&postcount=116


----------



## Verso

^^


Edi_H said:


> Ura e re mbi Bunë:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://v2.cache8.c.bigcache.googlea...otos/original/52262815.jpg?redirect_counter=1


Nice bridge, but those distances are as wrong as they can get. 

Ulqin/Ulcinj 39 km
Zagreb ~800 km
Ljubljana ~950 km
Vienna ~1150 km
Prague ~1500 km
Berlin ~1900 km


----------



## RolexAL

^^
:laugh:


----------



## mapman:cz

They seem to be wrong but from one point of view they are correct, they represent the aerial distance


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Excuse me, but the second sign on this variable message board means (at least according to Vienna conventions) "drawbridges prohibited"


----------



## RolexAL

Photos from new superstrada Levan(Fier)-Tepelenë.(u/c)














































by:*plasma2008*


----------



## atzah

Hi Guys,
Sorry for the offtopic.

I am stuck in Corfu with my car, as the ferry on Wednesday can not take cars to Saranda.
Can you please tell me is it possible to drive from Igoumenitsa to Butrint via Qafë Botë?
I have read several reports that the road is not paved and and the car navigation divert me through Kakavia, which is quite a detour.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tom666

Verso said:


> ^^Nice bridge, but those distances are as wrong as they can get.
> 
> Ulqin/Ulcinj 39 km
> Zagreb ~800 km
> Ljubljana ~950 km
> Vienna ~1150 km
> Prague ~1500 km
> Berlin ~1900 km


mile distance perhaps?


----------



## RolexAL

aztah,
I believe that construction should have finished together with the new albanian custom house in Qafë Botë.


----------



## RolexAL

atzah,i found some photos in flickr by *kaloresi* as of 2010.The road looks passable.










ALB custom house.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RolexAL

Some other photos(old) from the bridge over Buna river in Shkodër.


----------



## Palance

Verso said:


> ^^Nice bridge, but those distances are as wrong as they can get.
> 
> Ulqin/Ulcinj 39 km
> Zagreb ~800 km
> Ljubljana ~950 km
> Vienna ~1150 km
> Prague ~1500 km
> Berlin ~1900 km


Maybe as the crow flies


----------



## StevenNL

x-type said:


> khm, i cannot see it on that link :dunno: probably mozzila doesn't upload it. but it solves the mistery if it is about fireworks



Here is the video. Albanian telegraphic agency in french service (just mute it if you dont understand).


----------



## StevenNL

Video enjoy. Some crazy alb dudes doing 250 km on highway.... :nuts:



RolexAL said:


> Durrës&Më tej.


----------



## Kulla

^^ Send the video to the police.


----------



## BigKari

StevenNL said:


> Video enjoy. Some crazy alb dudes doing 250 km on highway.... :nuts:


He hit 300 Km/h at one point:nuts:


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

Durres-Kukes highway 







Durres-Kukes highway 6,5 km tunnel .


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^first time driving on motorway for them so it is big deal for them. idiots.


----------



## x-type

haven't they installed some security cameras inside that tunnel?! this is so pathetic. and that thing where he cannot fix the camera - I would be ashamed to put such a video online :lol:


----------



## Kulla

Bad_Hafen said:


> ^^first time driving on motorway for them so it is big deal for them. idiots.


How do you know its the first time? I agree about the last part they are idiots. 



x-type said:


> haven't they installed some security cameras inside that tunnel?! this is so pathetic. and that thing where he cannot fix the camera - I would be ashamed to put such a video online :lol:


Yes they have.


----------



## SIME

Ermir said:


> The other side, look below.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say the third one, (Stickedy already responded to you on that) part of it is still u/c, esp near Vlore but still quite driveable
> 
> Konispol - Sarande :


Thanks for clip,
Is it better to drive from Sarande-Tepelene-Fier to avoid that part of u/c near Vlore?


----------



## stickedy

SIME said:


> Thanks for clip,
> Is it better to drive from Sarande-Tepelene-Fier to avoid that part of u/c near Vlore?


NO!!

The road between Tepelene and Fier is also under construction and the very bad old road still exists over the mountains. Whatever you do, avoid Tepelene - Fier! Use Sarande - Vlore - Fier instead. There are better roads and the landscape is far more interesting.


----------



## Christophorus

cool down folks, we are here to talk about roads... therefore some (not really good) pics taken by myself a few days ago travelling from Macedonia to Montenegro, sorry, only a few, but better than nothing:

After Kjafasan/Qafe Thane border crossing (MK-AL) going towards Elbasan:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

somewhere between Prrenjas and Elbasan:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

after Peqin Superstrada finishes and we get back to Balkans reality 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Autostrada u/c between Rrogozhine and Durres



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Even though i browsed this thread in preparation for my journey i was pretty suprised positively by the general quality of finished sections of roads in Albania, especially the signage is good for Balkan standards. Only complaint is on the quality of bridges, entering those was sometimes pretty hard. For who is interested, it took me five hours to pass Albania, driving slowly and open eyed, as to see as much as possible besides the roads. :cheers:


----------



## Ermir

^^Very nice, thanks bunches


----------



## KingGenti

Second section of Durrës-Rrogozhinë autorruga u/c.July 2011










by vaso miho


----------



## KingGenti

Can the moderator of this forum edit the word autostrada as non albanian word to autorrugët?

"Rrugët Dhe Autorrugët e Shqipërisë'.That is how it should look like.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Any objections?


----------



## Ermir

Technically, he's right.


----------



## RolexAL

ChrisZwolle said:


> Any objections?


Simply,"Autostrada" is an Italian word,not alb.Autorruga is an "new" and official entrance in albanian vocabulary for motorway.


----------



## genci888

But no one uses the word "autorruga". Not even the government itself.

The words "autostrada" and "superstrada" have pretty much been adopted by everyone.


----------



## RolexAL

^^
E dimë atë.

Nëse s'është përdorur deri tani,duhet të përdoret.S'ka arsye të përdoren fjalë të Italianëve.


----------



## KingGenti

ChrisZwolle said:


> Any objections?


Any reason for non changing it?


----------



## stickedy

It would be silly


----------



## Kulla

I am pro changing it to the Albanian way.


----------



## stickedy

The Albanian way is superstradë and autostradë


----------



## KingGenti

^^
huh.


----------



## genci888

RolexAL said:


> ^^
> E dimë atë.
> 
> Nëse s'është përdorur deri tani,duhet të përdoret.S'ka arsye të përdoren fjalë të Italianëve.


Ju kur flisni me shokët apo prindët/familjen tuaj fjalën "autorruga" përdorni?


----------



## saja12

I agree to use albanian words RRUGET dhe AUTORRUGET


----------



## 7t

It should stay as it is. Ministry of Transportation uses the term 'autostrada' so we have to go by that. Besides, nobody in Albania uses the term 'autorrugë' except certain members here in this forum


----------



## RolexAL

E pakuptimtë të pëdorësh fjalë të huaja kur shumë mirë ke të tuat.

PS:Edhe qaheni se shqipja është e "varfër" pastaj.


----------



## RolexAL

Aut.Fushë Krujë-Milot...Almost finished..(A bit work left to be done).


----------



## Radish2

Driving and emergency lanes are very narrow, the motorway looks unsafe that way, not even looking at the bycicle drivers.


----------



## 7t

RolexAL said:


> Construction starts for the tunnel of Tiranë-Elbasan motorway.


Saw this in the news earlier. Very good progress so far.


----------



## KingGenti

Radish2 said:


> Driving and emergency lanes are very narrow, the motorway looks unsafe that way, not even looking at the bycicle drivers.


Unfortunately we dont have superhighways like Bulgaria does.


----------



## Arbenit

Radish2 said:


> Driving and emergency lanes are very narrow,


Driving lanes are 3.75 m wide; emergency lane is 2.5 m wide.



Radish2 said:


> the motorway looks unsafe that way, not even looking at the bycicle drivers.


You are wright, but/but motorway is still U/C. So when the motorway is finished there will not be bycicle riders in the motorway.


----------



## 7t

Arbenit said:


> So when the motorway is finished there will not be bycicle riders in the motorway.


Why not?


----------



## Arbenit

7t said:


> Why not?


Because it is not legal to ride bycicle in the motorway.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Arbenit said:


> Because it is not legal to ride bycicle in the *motor*way.


He probably doesn't get this part of the word.


----------



## shqipo

Buddy Holly said:


> He probably doesn't get this part of the word.


probably because there aren't other road (secondary road)...


----------



## Arbenit

^^ Actually, there is a road (highway) that goes parallel to the above mentioned motorway, in the east:


----------



## Angelos

Does anyone have a map where it shows current Albanian Autostrada network as well as the U/C ones ?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Arbenit said:


> Driving lanes are 3.75 m wide; emergency lane is 2.5 m wide.


Are you sure about this particular section? It looks wider to me than emergency lane on Kalimash autostrada.


----------



## RolexAL

New road toward FYR MKD border in "Qafë Thanë",Pogradec.


----------



## RolexAL

Angelos said:


> Does anyone have a map where it shows current Albanian Autostrada network as well as the U/C ones ?












Shkodra-Hani I Hotit u/c

Tiranë-Elbasan u/c

Fier-Vlorë u/c

Fier-Tepelenë u/c

Durrës-Rrogozhinë u/c (Only one section has been completed)

Also the southern-axle...which mean linking Elbasan with Berat and Tepelenë is just an plan,nothing concrete yet.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So I watched these videos from A1 motorway. However, after the Kalimash tunnel, it becomes somewhat substandard, two-lane bridges, some intersections, but mostly 2x2. Are there plans to upgrade this to motorway standard as well?


----------



## Angelos

Thank you RolexAL. 

Can you tell me when the Fier-Tepelenë Section will be ready and if there are any small sections already completed?


----------



## x-type

i also have questions: can we see somewhere a map with all built exits and intersections on motorway parts?


----------



## KingGenti

RolexAL said:


> New road toward FYR MKD border in "Qafë Thanë",Pogradec.


Very nice.I dont recognize this part anymore,it was so bad before.:cheers:


----------



## KingGenti

Angelos said:


> Thank you RolexAL.
> 
> Can you tell me when the Fier-Tepelenë Section will be ready and if there are any small sections already completed?


The first section Levan-Dames has already been finished,now have to finish also two other sections from Dames to Tepelene.Construction will end this year as Fier-Tepelene is an important road linking southern albania with central part of the country


----------



## Angelos

We are talking about high quality 1x1 road like the road shown at the video above ? Or it is 2x2 autostrada ?


----------



## Radish2

Arbenit said:


> Driving lanes are 3.75 m wide; emergency lane is 2.5 m wide.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wright, but/but motorway is still U/C. So when the motorway is finished there will not be bycicle riders in the motorway.


then it is cause of the crashbarriers that are emidiately beneatht the motorway, the middle divider I am talking off. Usually on motorways the middle diviger is 1 meter wide or more and the crashbarrier is not directly next to the road.


----------



## Albinfo

RolexAL said:


> Shkodra-Hani I Hotit u/c
> 
> Tiranë-Elbasan u/c
> 
> Fier-Vlorë u/c
> 
> Fier-Tepelenë u/c
> 
> Durrës-Rrogozhinë u/c (Only one section has been completed)
> 
> Also the southern-axle...which mean linking Elbasan with Berat and Tepelenë is just an plan,nothing concrete yet.












Durrës-Kosovo


----------



## RolexAL

Works on Tiranë-Elbasan motorway.13 august 2011.

by *plasma 2008.*


----------



## RolexAL

Tirana East Gate


----------



## RolexAL




----------



## RolexAL




----------



## RolexAL




----------



## Christophorus

is it planned to build a Tirana bypass in continuation of the motorway from Elbasan?


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Ofc.the bypass is part of Tirana's larger ring road(curently u/c)


----------



## RolexAL

Works on Tirana outer(larger) ring road.It will be linked with newest Tirane-Elbasan motorway.

Thnx to *plasma2008*


----------



## RolexAL

Tunnels of Tirane-Elbasan motorway or *A2*























































thnx to *plasma2008*


----------



## nenea_hartia

Do you have a map of the outer ring road of Tirana? And can you tell me please who is the contractor? Is it an EU company, a local one or a joint-venture? Thanks.


----------



## RolexAL

nenea_hartia said:


> Do you have a map of the outer ring road of Tirana? And can you tell me please who is the contractor? Is it an EU company, a local one or a joint-venture? Thanks.


Tirana outer ring road is largest investment(After A1 and A2) in road infrastructure of Albania.

AFAIK,the contractor is Albanian.

The first map is from the road network of Tirana.The red line is the outer ring road.










These two shows the section of the ring road that will be connected with Tirane-Elbasan motorway.


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Thank you. Is there any tunnel to be build for the ring road?


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Nope.


----------



## Christophorus

Thanks a lot for the detailed information!


----------



## KingGenti

Drive from Prishtina to Tirana.

[


----------



## SokoX

Nice and crazy video, Genti!


----------



## radi6404

KingGenti said:


> Drive from Prishtina to Tirana.
> 
> [


Not a lot of traffic there. The road looks very good when looking at quality. However it looks narrow and the emergency lanes are way too narrow, they should be as wide as the driving lanes like on the bulgarian high quality motorways. The medial divider is too narrow aswell, a medium divider has either concrete or grass and has two crashbarriers seperated one from each other so it is about 1 50. The motorways are not really motorway standart.


----------



## StevenNL

They should hire you for this job Radi. So they can put wider emergency lanes.


----------



## KingGenti

^^
LOL


----------



## Kulla

Can we get back on topic now?? If anyone still wants to reply just PM the person you want to reply to. Its getting out of hand now.


----------



## x-type

DesertEagle091 said:


> Do you think they would be dumb enough to make shoulder lanes not wide enough for buses and trucks to stop on?....


well, obviously they are. :dunno:


----------



## StevenNL

Any photos from tirane-elbasan; fier-vlore highway? Also could someone post the technical details of the road. Thx


----------



## RolexAL

New autorruga Fier(Levan)-Vlorë u/c.Thnx to *Arbenit* for the photos



Arbenit said:


> Autostrada Fier - Levan - Vlore. Ne qarkullim dy shiritat ne anen perendimore te autostrades. Kater fotot e fundit jane fotot e bera 1-2 km ne veri te ktheses se Levanit, pjese e paleshuar per trafik.


----------



## DesertEagle091

x-type said:


> well, obviously they are. :dunno:


You sure are a stubborn guylol


----------



## StevenNL

wow at the progress in fier-vlore highway. totally different from last time I saw it. thx!


----------



## x-type

DesertEagle091 said:


> You sure are a stubborn guylol


usually i'm not, but i'm not the one who projected 2,50 m wide bus and 2,50 wide lane, so yes, i persist in claiming it


----------



## tonylondon

*x-type*

^^^^sometime you are right but not allways


----------



## Kulla

...............


----------



## RolexAL

^^
old


----------



## slavek24

To "Arbenit"
Speed limit in motorways in Poland is 140 km/h - since 1th january 2011 (earlier was 130 km/h)


----------



## RolexAL

Autorruga Tiranë-Elbasan u/c...August 2011.


----------



## RolexAL

1 more video.


----------



## Kulla

plasma2008 said:


>


......


----------



## KingGenti

They are working very fast in tirane-elbasan motorway.I dislike greeks but this greek company is doing an good job till now.


----------



## KingGenti

Rolex
Whats going on with Arbëri road?Last photos that i saw where 4-5 months ago


----------



## Kulla

KingGenti said:


> They are working very fast in tirane-elbasan motorway.I dislike greeks but this *greek company is doing an good job till now*.


We still havent judged the quality of the work they done so far so we cant really comment on that now.


----------



## shqipo

KingGenti said:


> They are working very fast in tirane-elbasan motorway.I dislike greeks but *this greek company is doing an good job till now*.



this section of the road being built by an albianan company, the greeks have only the tunnel to built


----------



## Kulla

^^ Forgot about that part.


----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## SokoX

Tirana-Elbasan highway looks promising. :yes: I would like to know are there any news about upcoming construction of pan-Albanian Vlore - Presheva highway section Prishtina-Presheva? I think it would be cat's whisker for the economy, industry and transportation growth of that region. Also, I would like to know is there any current planning on buidling highways in Dardania region? Apart Tetove-Shkup highway, and Shkup-Oher, I don't know for any other, and there is no doubt, that region urgently needs more highways, especially those which will connect Kosova and Albania with Dardania region.


----------



## StevenNL

Well Durres to Fier aint bad. It's a good expressway. Fier-Vlore is under construction (pics on previous page). So in essence if someone from Presheva wants to reach Vlora. I think it would be possible on current network.


----------



## RolexAL

Tirane-Elbasan will be on the level of *A1*.I have to agree with guys on previous page about worries for this greek company.Greek roads are bad and greek companies are not known for high quality..i would have voted for the Cro-Slovenian constructor.

@Soko

Kosova and Albania will be linked by another planned highway..Shkodër-Gjakovë.

Tirana will be linked with Tetova and Shkupi(30% of the town is Albanian) with the u/c superstrada "Arbëri" road.

As for Presheva/Original name east Kosova...its Republic of Kosova's duty to bring roads to this region.


----------



## SokoX

RolexAL said:


> Tirane-Elbasan will be on the level of *A1*.I have to agree with guys on previous page about worries for this greek company.Greek roads are bad and greek companies are not known for high quality..i would have voted for the Cro-Slovenian constructor.
> 
> @Soko
> 
> Kosova and Albania will be linked by another planned highway..Shkodër-Gjakovë.
> 
> Tirana will be linked with Tetova and Shkupi(30% of the town is Albanian) with the u/c superstrada "Arbëri" road.
> 
> As for Presheva/Original name east Kosova...its Republic of Kosova's duty to bring roads to this region.


Excellent news!  Shkoder-Gjakove highway will become main highway in Albania, having in mind it's overall traffic and industrial concentration. Also, highway Shkupi-Tirana will have just the same importance, 'cause it will be valuable connection between two major cities in the region. And yes, I aggree with you that it is duty of Republic of Kosova to take care of the highway in Presheva region, and to eventually link that highway to existing E75 nearby Leskovac, Serbia.
:cheers:


----------



## ea1969

RolexAL said:


> Tirane-Elbasan will be on the level of *A1*.I have to agree with guys on previous page about worries for this greek company.Greek roads are bad and greek companies are not known for high quality..i would have voted for the Cro-Slovenian constructor.


Actually they are not that bad. The main problem when they are building roads in Greece, is that there is no strict governmental control so they find easy to lower quality in order to profit. And with the privatization of most Greek motorways this governmental control will be even less demanding while the economic crisis leads to the need of more cost (and therefore quality) reduction. Another problem is that they tend to use foreign workers who may not be able to understand basic Greek so they are unable to fullfill their work properly.

So it is up to the Albanian authorities to check the construction quality on a frequent basis and set high standards for acceptance, and I think the roads constructed by Greek companies will be OK. 

I will like to ask if there is any local subcontractors involved to the project. If so, I think that they must also be checked both by the government and the main contractor.

_PS. Would it be possible to find the SH-XX (double-digit) road numbers somewhere in the internet? I know the single-digit ones, but just 2 or 3 from the double-digit ones._


----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## KingGenti

Videos posted by kulla are from Tirane-Diber road


----------



## Kulla

Tirana-Elbasan.


----------



## Kulla

Tirana-Elbasan.


----------



## Kulla

Tirana-Elbasan.


----------



## Kulla

Tirana-Elbasan.


----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## Kulla




----------



## KingGenti

Very nice.Its coming good this road


----------



## Kulla

plasma2008 said:


>


.............


----------



## Corvinus

Kulla said:


> *Durres-Rrogozhine *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Arbenit.


Are US- and Canadian-registered vehicles a frequent sight in AL road traffic?


----------



## Kulla




----------



## RolexAL

Aut. Levan(Fier)-Vlorë u/c




























Thnx to *endriel*


----------



## Kulla




----------



## RolexAL

^^
Tirana outer ring road.

kay:


----------



## Kulla




----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

1 more video of Durres-Morine motorway






---------------------------------------------------


Taken on 25 july 2011 this one


----------



## KingGenti

Fushë Krujë-Milot by RolexAl


----------



## Kulla

*Rruga Fierze (traget) - Lekbibaj *




Arbenit said:


> :cheers: Menzi po pres me perfundu kjo rruge. Po punohej me ritme te shpejta. Kamionet me zhavorr ishin te shumte.


...........


----------



## stickedy

Great!


----------



## RolexAL

Some views from the u/c Tiranë-Elbasan motorway.


----------



## Kulla

KingGenti said:


>


........


----------



## stickedy

Where is this?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Tiranë - Durrës (looking west towards Durrës). That interchange is going towards the airport.


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Wow


----------



## 7t

ChrisZwolle said:


> Tiranë - Durrës (looking west towards Durrës). That interchange is going towards the airport.


Remarkablekay:


----------



## radi6404

Illyrian_Patriot said:


> 1 more video of Durres-Morine motorway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Taken on 25 july 2011 this one


It looks truly amazing. They used thermoplast markings, very good. But why is the camera shaking, is the motorway uneven or is the camera not mounted well?


----------



## x-type

how do you know these are thermoplast markings?


----------



## radi6404

cause they seem thick and are very white.


----------



## x-type

neah, you cannot see it in movement. and brightness isn't the prove. actually, thermoplastic marks always seem to be yellowish, while normal sprayed colour is white as snow while it is new.
i agree about thermoplastic marks at places with large traffic, but otherwise there is no need for them


----------



## radi6404

^^

It depents, Thermoplast markings are yellowish, when they are dirty. When they are new, they are also snow white. They do not glow as much as fasade paint, but still glow a lot when reflected. Look at new Struma motorway pics, definatly thermoplast markings, but they were white. And for me IMO Thermplast markigns are a must on every road. Bulgaria does not use them everywhere but at most places and IMO they are white when new aswell. Only when some dirt comes on them they get yellow. But in each country it is different. I doubt Albania used normal markings on motorways, if they did, that is very wrong, on raods with high speed such markings do not have to be used, just like Macedonia. Latest motorways with fasade paint markings, this is substandart and dumb. Hungary uses Thermoplast acustic markings, just as germany and I think austria aswell.


----------



## keber

Thermoplast markings are never so shiny as normal markings even when new. They are used for durability and not for excellent shine. And as Albania obviously uses Italian codes for road construction I doubt they use them as Italy does not use thermoplast markings.


----------



## KingGenti

3:10-3:20 Durres-Rrogozhine motorway


----------



## radi6404

keber said:


> Thermoplast markings are never so shiny as normal markings even when new. They are used for durability and not for excellent shine. And as Albania obviously uses Italian codes for road construction I doubt they use them as Italy does not use thermoplast markings.


I see, no problem, then I was wrong.


----------



## tip top

Hello guys,

I know this is not the proper place to ask this but I am really short on time. I need to go to Corfu from Podgorica urgently and my car is broken down, so I'll have to use the buses. I've been searching internet but I wasn't able to find any info on buses leaving from Shkoder to Greece (Athens). I would step down in Ioannina and then continue to Igoumenitsa.

Could anybody tell me if there is any info available on the net about buses that are leaving from Shkoder? Also those from Greece to Tirana or Shkoder?

I've travelled through Albania many times (more than 40), either to go to Macedonia, Greece or Turkey, but every time with my car, and I know Albanian (main) roads pretty well. I've been following this thread with great attention and I must admit you are doing a good job to keep it as much detailed as possible.


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

tip top said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I know this is not the proper place to ask this but I am really short on time. I need to go to Corfu from Podgorica urgently and my car is broken down, so I'll have to use the buses. I've been searching internet but I wasn't able to find any info on buses leaving from Shkoder to Greece (Athens). I would step down in Ioannina and then continue to Igoumenitsa.
> 
> Could anybody tell me if there is any info available on the net about buses that are leaving from Shkoder? Also those from Greece to Tirana or Shkoder?
> 
> I've travelled through Albania many times (more than 40), either to go to Macedonia, Greece or Turkey, but every time with my car, and I know Albanian (main) roads pretty well. I've been following this thread with great attention and I must admit you are doing a good job to keep it as much detailed as possible.


My advice would be to go to Tirana , and take one of the buses that go from Tirana to athens ( the agencies are close to the main square of Tirana ) , and ask from the Driver to leave you in Ioanina . Ask around there the locals and they will provide you with more information of how to get to Corfu . 

From shkoder to Tirana , there are many buses and mini-buses that come and go on a daily basis . I cannot provide though any more information about that . But i am sure is not gonna be hard to find one . 

P.S the buses from Tirana to greece are departing in the afternoon around 4-5 o clock . And the bus needs 5-6 hours to get to ioanina .


----------



## tip top

Illyrian_Patriot said:


> My advice would be to go to Tirana , and take one of the buses that go from Tirana to athens ( the agencies are close to the main square of Tirana ) , and ask from the Driver to leave you in Ioanina . Ask around there the locals and they will provide you with more information of how to get to Corfu .
> 
> From shkoder to Tirana , there are many buses and mini-buses that come and go on a daily basis . I cannot provide though any more information about that . But i am sure is not gonna be hard to find one .
> 
> P.S the buses from Tirana to greece are departing in the afternoon around 4-5 o clock . And the bus needs 5-6 hours to get to ioanina .


Thank you very much Illyrian Patriot. It's gonna be easier to get from Ioannina to Igoumenitsa with KTEL and then with ferry to Corfu. The bus routes through Albania were unknown to me. 
Most probably I'll do as you have suggested. Many thanks.


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

RolexAL said:


> Durrës-Plepa(Rrogozhinë)


when did they instal the lights ?!


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Anyone knows what road is this?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

radi6404 said:


> ^^
> 
> It depents, Thermoplast markings are yellowish, when they are dirty. When they are new, they are also snow white. They do not glow as much as fasade paint, but still glow a lot when reflected. Look at new Struma motorway pics, definatly thermoplast markings, but they were white. And for me IMO Thermplast markigns are a must on every road. Bulgaria does not use them everywhere but at most places and IMO they are white when new aswell. Only when some dirt comes on them they get yellow. But in each country it is different. I doubt Albania used normal markings on motorways, if they did, that is very wrong, on raods with high speed such markings do not have to be used, just like Macedonia. Latest motorways with fasade paint markings, this is substandart and dumb. Hungary uses Thermoplast acustic markings, just as germany and I think austria aswell.


Austria doesn't use them. 
Substandard, are you serious?!:nuts:


----------



## FijuBriju

Bad_Hafen said:


> Anyone knows what road is this?


It's the bypass of Kukes in the north of Albania close to Kosovar border. Immediately after that brigde in the end of the footage is the highway Kukes - Durres.

However, its an old footage, nowdays that ring road has crashbarriers in the middle and on the sides although bridges are not all completed and are still just two lanes one for each direction.


----------



## Tirana Transplant

*Tirana Ring Road Alignment*

Looks to me like those maps of the ring road alignment are not correct in the Sauk area. The road is currently cutting directly from the artificial lake to the intersection near TEG. There will be no direct connection to Rruga Elbasan near the National Cemetery. The work is moving along nicely though!



RolexAL said:


> Tirana outer ring road is largest investment(After A1 and A2) in road infrastructure of Albania.
> 
> AFAIK,the contractor is Albanian.
> 
> The first map is from the road network of Tirana.The red line is the outer ring road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two shows the section of the ring road that will be connected with Tirane-Elbasan motorway.


----------



## Verso

^^ Looks like it will run through densely-populated areas.


----------



## StevenNL

Tirana Transplant said:


> Looks to me like those maps of the ring road alignment are not correct in the Sauk area. The road is currently cutting directly from the artificial lake to the intersection near TEG. There will be no direct connection to Rruga Elbasan near the National Cemetery. The work is moving along nicely though!


I think it cuts Sauk in the middle. Probably going to make a roundabout there.


----------



## liza betir

Very strange


----------



## Kulla

AlbanPOLIMI said:


> *7 Nentor 2011*


..........


----------



## Kulla

RolexAL said:


>


................


----------



## Albinfo

Kulla said:


> ................


Si gjithmon ne shqiperi hno:


----------



## RolexAL

^^
V/L.Ti vrasim Romët ne?.:|


----------



## 7t

The map has been under review for some time and it will be updated in the coming days. I'll make sure to post the most accurate routes based on the info available. Thanks for the inputkay:

On stickedy's points, 

- Vermosh border point is not off base. The circle covers with rough accuracy the regional area where the crossing path is located.
- Second road connecting Korçë with Pogradec not only exists but it was completed just recently. The 33 km segment "Qukës-Qafë Plloçë" serves as a shorter alternative route to the previously existing road and is part of Korça's so called northern outer ring road.


----------



## GROBIN

StevenNL said:


> Ok the letter part was duly noted. (...)
> 
> You couldn't use TIRANË and ÇOROVODË as an example? Is there a rule in Albanian alphabet that you cannot use these letter in capital format?


+1 !


----------



## stickedy

7t said:


> The map has been under review for some time and it will be updated in the coming days. I'll make sure to post the most accurate routes based on the info available. Thanks for the inputkay:
> 
> On stickedy's points,
> 
> - Vermosh border point is not off base. The circle covers with rough accuracy the regional area where the crossing path is located.


No, that's wrong! In fact at this point there could be a border crossing point made (there's the plan to open the border at tis point sometime in the future), but the real and only open border crossing near Vermosh is just at the opposite side of the border in this corner:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=42.6107&lon=19.7208&zoom=13&layers=M

Or Google:
http://www.google.com/mapmaker?ll=4...2,0.152779&z=13&q=vermosh&gw=30&lyt=large_map




> - Second road connecting Korçë with Pogradec not only exists but it was completed just recently. The 33 km segment "Qukës-Qafë Plloçë" serves as a shorter alternative route to the previously existing road and is part of Korça's so called northern outer ring road.


Never heard of that road or project before... I just checked the maps and satellite pictures and I highly doubt that anybody with brain in his head would build a new road western of the existing SH3: There are only high mountains, no villages and all valleys seem to go east - west instead of north - south.

And Qukës is located at the SH3 in Shkumbin valley (http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=41.1034&lon=20.4481&zoom=12&layers=M) not in the region where that road should be. I know that there is a connection Qukës - Pogradec over a mountain pass by-passing the more known Qafë Thana but that road is just no driveable with a normal car. And I didn't hear of any works on this road either (in fact SH 3 isn't completed yet around lake Ohrid)

So I highly doubt any second road Korce - Pogradec (at least one which deserves the name) unless you give me an additional link or even pictures!


----------



## 7t

I will triple check on the accuracy of the exact locations. However, I wouldn't trust second hand sources like Open Street Map which are easily editable by anyone.
Here is a linked article talking about Qukës-Qafë Plloçë
http://www.keshilliministrave.al/?fq=brenda&m=news&lid=11383


----------



## stickedy

7t said:


> I will triple check on the accuracy of the exact locations. However, I wouldn't trust second hand sources like Open Street Map which are easily editable by anyone.
> Here is a linked article talking about Qukës-Qafë Plloçë
> http://www.keshilliministrave.al/?fq=brenda&m=news&lid=11383


So, you don't trust Wikipedia either?

Here's Qukes on Google Maps: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=41.115...&spn=0.207415,0.308647&num=1&vpsrc=6&t=m&z=12

I tried to understand that article but the Google translation is not really good. However, there's mentioned the route of the original Via Egnatia and that is afair Qukes - Pogradec (perhaps over Qafë Plloçë). I will check that tomorrow with my books.


----------



## RolexAL

Tirana's outer ring road.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87204848&postcount=370


----------



## Kulla

plasma2008 said:


>





plasma2008 said:


>


.....


----------



## Kulla

plasma2008 said:


>





plasma2008 said:


>


.....


----------



## Kulla

plasma2008 said:


>





plasma2008 said:


>


.........


----------



## Kulla

plasma2008 said:


>


......


----------



## Kulla

KingGenti said:


> A1


.............


----------



## Kriticat

*SH4 progress*

Hi everyone,
I love driving in Albania, some of the roads are really great, although others are still 'work in progress' and pretty hard going. 
I'm planning to travel south again from Montenegro to Greece with a caravan sometime in the next couple of weeks. I will be crossing from Muriqan to Kakavia. Can anyone tell me the condition of the roads, and whether there has been much progress since last July. 
Also, I always seem to get lost trying to find the Durres bypass...does it really exist or is it just a map makers dream?
Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## rene1234

Kriticat said:


> Hi everyone,
> I love driving in Albania, some of the roads are really great, although others are still 'work in progress' and pretty hard going.
> I'm planning to travel south again from Montenegro to Greece with a caravan sometime in the next couple of weeks. I will be crossing from Muriqan to Kakavia. Can anyone tell me the condition of the roads, and whether there has been much progress since last July.


Tell me the route you travelled in Albania and the conditions of different segments and then I can try to update you with information about their condition and work progress now 




> Also, I always seem to get lost trying to find the Durres bypass...does it really exist or is it just a map makers dream?
> Thanks in advance for any help


Sure, it exists and it is for the moment under construction..maybe it will be finished until summer I hope:cheers:


----------



## stickedy

rene1234 said:


> Tell me the route you travelled in Albania and the conditions of different segments and then I can try to update you with information about their condition and work progress now


I guess it was the standard route: Muriqan - Shkodra - Fushë-Kruja - Vora -Durres - Fier - Tepelena - Gjirokastra - Kakavia (or SH1 - SH52 - SH2 - SH4). You haven't much choice there if you're just transit... 

@Kriticat: Am I right?

The new SH4 Fier - Tepelena is still not ready, so I would give you the advice to take the alternative over Elbasan and Korce to Greece: SH7 and SH3 from Rrogozhina. It's no fun to drive the old SH4 with a caravan! I did it 2.5 years ago...  The road in the north is much better to drive. But this also depends where you want to go in Greece. If it's Ioaninna, it's not really an alternative, but If it's Korinth or Athens, then it would be fine 



> Sure, it exists and it is for the moment under construction..maybe it will be finished until summer I hope:cheers:


But it's hard to find the exit when you're coming from Tirana. I missed the exit the first three time when travelling to Greece. Last year I saw the sign...  Afair Kavaja or Rrogozhina is signed there, not Fier or any of the other cities in that direction as you would expect.


----------



## Arbenit

Kriticat said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Also, I always seem to get lost trying to find the Durres bypass...does it really exist or is it just a map makers dream?


Actually this road exists, as Rene1234 and Stickedy said. You shoul look for Rrogozhinë exit in Tirana - Durrës expressway. 

This road is being upgraded from regular 1X1 highway to 2X2 expressway. 

Photos below I took in August of 2011. Durrës bypass stretches from point A to point B in the map below.


----------



## squirrel_ri

*Travel times in Albania*

Hi,
Could someone please confirm me the travel time by bus on the following sections (distances arefrom Via Michelin, travel time is my guess:
Murriqani-Shkodra 13 km= 20 min?
Shkodra -Durres, 125 km, 2 hrs?
Durres- Berat 88 km, 2 hrs?
Berat-Apolllonia??
Durres-Tirana 1 hour (from centre to centre)
Tirana-Shkodra-125 km, 2 hrs?
Shkodra-Han i Hotit-??
Han i Hotit-Podgorica??
Howmuch time does it take to cross into Montenegro at Han i Hotit?
Any idea about a good restaurant or coffe bar something like 2 hrs from Tirana to Shkodra?
Thank you veryy much for your replies


----------



## Kriticat

Thanks everyone - stickedy is right about the route, and we've done it twice with a caravan - I couldn't always call it fun but it was certainly interesting! One time the road between Ballsh and Dames was closed because a truck carrying a huge vodafone mast overturned on a tight bend. after some hours a new 'road' was scraped out of the hill, and the police let some vehicles pass, but didn't believe we could do it in the caravan. We argued and persuaded and eventually were allowed to try and luckily we made it (my husband is a very good driver!)
The info about how to find the Durres bypass is invaluable - and will take an hour off the journey (not to mention lots of shouting as we try to drive through Durres looking for the road to Fier!)
But I will consider the Elbasan Korce route - it is always good to try a new route, we've also used the coast road via Saranda but have never been this way. We are heading to the Peloponnese so it could be an option. 
How long do you think it would take, and what is the crossing into Greece like? 
Thanks again - what a helpful forum


----------



## Kulla

*"Levan(Fier)-Vlorë" Expressway* by Mali.It


----------



## rene1234

squirrel_ri said:


> Hi,
> Could someone please confirm me the travel time by bus on the following sections (distances arefrom Via Michelin, travel time is my guess:
> Murriqani-Shkodra 13 km= 20 min?
> Shkodra -Durres, 125 km, 2 hrs?
> Durres- Berat 88 km, 2 hrs?
> Berat-Apolllonia??
> Durres-Tirana 1 hour (from centre to centre)
> Tirana-Shkodra-125 km, 2 hrs?
> Shkodra-Han i Hotit-??
> Han i Hotit-Podgorica??
> Howmuch time does it take to cross into Montenegro at Han i Hotit?
> Any idea about a good restaurant or coffe bar something like 2 hrs from Tirana to Shkodra?
> Thank you veryy much for your replies


Yes, more or less your guess about the travel time is correct, anyway Shkodra-Hani Hotit is currently under construction so the time to travel there it depends how far the constructions have gone by the time you will travel. In my opinion it should not take more than an hour, crossing from Montenegro at Hani Hotit it takes 10-15 minutes so no problem there ..The route Berat-Fier is not in good conditions so I think it will take you around 70-90 minutes. From Fier to Apollonia it could take 20 minutes. There are a lot of bars and restaurants so don't worry about that, you will see them everywhere


----------



## fbeavis

I only see one lane of travel in each direction in the pics above but they're calling it an expressway?


----------



## rene1234

fbeavis said:


> I only see one lane of travel in each direction in the pics above but they're calling it an expressway?


Because it is under construction


----------



## squirrel_ri

Yes, more or less your guess about the travel time is correct, anyway Shkodra-Hani Hotit is currently under construction so the time to travel there it depends how far the constructions have gone by the time you will travel. In my opinion it should not take more than an hour, crossing from Montenegro at Hani Hotit it takes 10-15 minutes so no problem there ..The route Berat-Fier is not in good conditions so I think it will take you around 70-90 minutes. From Fier to Apollonia it could take 20 minutes. There are a lot of bars and restaurants so don't worry about that, you will see them everywhere[/QUOTE]

Thank you very much. I will go in May, let's hope thesection Han i Hotit-Shkodra will be fully rehabilitated.


----------



## stickedy

fbeavis said:


> I only see one lane of travel in each direction in the pics above but they're calling it an expressway?


The two other lanes are still not ready and remain unopened. Nonetheless, an expressway could also consist of two lanes only.

That's one of the differences between expressway and motorway (besides e.g. hard shoulders).


----------



## StevenNL

It's 4 lanes as the pictures already clearly show.


----------



## KingGenti

--



BvizioN said:


>


----------



## KingGenti

New bridge over river Buna that links together towns of Ulqin and Shkoder,near at the border with MNE




BvizioN said:


> Ura e re e Bunes eshte fotografuar plot, por jo shume nga ana tjeter e saj.


----------



## KingGenti

^^



BvizioN said:


>


----------



## stickedy

@KingGenti

What road is that in your first posting? A1 or new SH4 from Fier to Tepelena?


----------



## Arbenit

^^ It is A1.

Fier (Levan) - Tepelenë is underconstruction, and will be a 1X1 highway.

Profile of Levan - Tepelenë will have 3.75 m wide lanes + "emergency" lanes 1.50 m wide (narrow):


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The new SH 8 Fier - Vlorë is now visible in Google Earth. It appears to be entirely grade-separated. Does it have motorway status?


----------



## DominoCity

Building that bridge was one of the most important things that had to happen in Albania, because the bridge is also part of the connection between Albania and Montenegro. Before that bridge was built you had to pass a small unstable wooden bridge with only one lane! That was horrible!


----------



## rene1234

^^
True!


----------



## Kriticat

I loved that old bridge, but it's true that as almost the gateway to Albania it didn't inspire confidence in the roads! I hope they've kept it as a pedestrian bridge...


----------



## rene1234

South Albania, road Himare-Jal , summer 2011 (part of Albanian Riviera)


----------



## Kriticat

@Arbenit Last year it looked like a large part of the Fier-Tepelene road was almost complete, have you any idea when it's due to open, or are any parts already usable?


----------



## rene1234

Kriticat said:


> @Arbenit Last year it looked like a large part of the Fier-Tepelene road was almost complete, have you any idea when it's due to open, or are any parts already usable?


This is one part of the road still unfinished, but drivable


----------



## rene1234

Kriticat said:


> I loved that old bridge, but it's true that as almost the gateway to Albania it didn't inspire confidence in the roads! I hope they've kept it as a pedestrian bridge...


Yes,they have kept it for pedestrians and bicycles, because it is a very old bridge (around 120 years) and so it is a monument of the city


----------



## rene1234

ChrisZwolle said:


> The new SH 8 Fier - Vlorë is now visible in Google Earth. It appears to be entirely grade-separated. Does it have motorway status?


Here you have a video from June 2011, now the works have gone further but I can't find any video..anyway it lacks the emergency lines so maybe not a motorway


----------



## woutero

Kriticat said:


> I loved that old bridge, but it's true that as almost the gateway to Albania it didn't inspire confidence in the roads! I hope they've kept it as a pedestrian bridge...


That bridge was bad (I got to use it a couple of years ago), but the road between Ulcinj (Montenegro) and the border is in much worse condition than the road between the border and Shkoder (Albania).


----------



## KingGenti

^^
The albanian part is ok,the problem is on their side.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

* 1x2 = two-lane road with no barrier between the lanes
* 2x1 = two-lane road with a barrier between the lanes

The latter road type is not very common.


----------



## Arbenit

g.spinoza said:


> I guess 1+1, because 1x1=1


Its one lane in each direction (one by one) not one multiplies with one. You can put it as well as 1+1. Its about road lanes not mathematics, right? 




ChrisZwolle said:


> * 1x2 = two-lane road with no barrier between the lanes
> * 2x1 = two-lane road with a barrier between the lanes
> The latter road type is not very common.


2X1 or 2+1 would be rather road that in one direction has two lanes (typically in uphill), while in the opposite direction one lane. 

It can be what you are saying that the first number shows the carriageway(s) while the second number shows number of lanes in that carriageway, but I did not see that definition anywhere.. And, how would be described the road that in one direction has two lanes, while in the opposite direction one lane, 1X3?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yep 1x3. (2+1 if divided) 1x4 is also used for 4-lane but undivided roads. Some use 2+2 instead of 2x2 but I think the distinction is too limited then.


----------



## Arbenit

Je propose:


----------



## woutero

normally (imho) that would be called 

1x2 - 2x1 (or 1+1) - 1x3
2x2 (or 2+2) - 1x4 - 2x3 (or 3+3)

x or + do not mark a type of separation of directions, but are used as mathematical signs. 1x2 is one time 2 lanes; 1+2 is (1x1 + 1x2) is one time one lane and one time two lanes.


----------



## stickedy

ChrisZwolle said:


> I wonder what the road number is on this sign:
> 
> If I'm correct this road used to be SH 1.


Should be the same as http://www.panoramio.com/photo/75478448

A1!!


----------



## stickedy

KingGenti said:


> I believe that whole long route from Shkoder to Vlora will be called A2.As u can see the road Shkoder-Tirane is under expansion and transformation into an motorway.


Sadly, "believing" is a bit speculative  Are there any official documents about it?

At least the motorway part of SH1 seems now be signed as A1 (see my last posting)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It has a different road number sign though. But the number is the same (A1).


----------



## stickedy

ChrisZwolle said:


> It has a different road number sign though. But the number is the same (A1).


So, at least they change the road numbering there... Interesting. I wonder if SH2 was also already resigned.

But that doesn't help us with A2


----------



## KingGenti

Tirane-Durres














































vasil miho


----------



## KingGenti




----------



## KingGenti




----------



## BNX

Sorry for OT, I have a question: Based on recent highway construction in Albania and Kosovo, what would be the travel time between Shkoder and Pristina, and Tirana and Pristina?

Any fresh experience?  

Thanks for the answer, keep up the good work...


----------



## Lum Lumi

It took me 3:20 hours to travel from Shkoder to Prishtina a week ago. Traffic was moderate, no crowds at the border to speak of. If you drive a little faster (I drove mostly 110-130km/h in the motorways, respecting the speed limits), you might get there in 3h.


----------



## BNX

^^ Thank you very much, Lum Lumi.


----------



## shpirtkosova

I think Shkoder is further to Prishtina than Tirana. Tirana also is better connected with the motorway so it should take considerably less... Maybe two to two and half hours from Tirana to Prishtina.


----------



## Arbenit

shpirtkosova said:


> I think Shkoder is further to Prishtina than Tirana. Tirana also is better connected with the motorway so it should take considerably less... Maybe two to two and half hours from Tirana to Prishtina.


From Prishtina exit to entrance of Tirana (250 km), not from Prishtina center to Tirana center, it may take from two and a half hours up to three hours. It depends how congested traffic in Duhlas Pass is (between Shtime and Duhël) and how long the line in the border is.

When the motorway is finished in Kosovo, it will not take more than two and a half of hours from PR to TR.


----------



## RolexAL

Levan(Fier)-Damës or first section of superstrada Levan-Tepelenë(1*1 high speed road) was open today.



RolexAL said:


> ^^
> Ca foto nga *km.gov.al*


----------



## RolexAL

Whole section Levan-Tepelene is 70 km long,allowed driving speed on this road is 80-100 km/h.70 mil euro is the total cost.


----------



## RolexAL




----------



## omnipotent

Thank you Rolex for the photos. It is a beautiful highway.
Culd you maybe tell the length of this road, and if this road if going to be connected to the gjirokaster highway?
Thanks again,


----------



## stickedy

This road is the new alignment of SH4 ant therefore it will be of course connected to the already rebuild parts of SH4. But the road is only finished to Dames, the part from Dames to Tepelena is under construction.


----------



## StevenNL

Where is Dames?


----------



## stickedy

Here: https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Damës...oq=dames&t=m&hnear=Damës,+Fier,+Albanien&z=14

Google Maps already knows the new road, very good. In fact, it seems to be ready a few km beyond Dames


----------



## RolexAL

omnipotent said:


> Thank you Rolex for the photos. It is a beautiful highway.
> Culd you maybe tell the length of this road, and if this road if going to be connected to the gjirokaster highway?
> Thanks again,


The opened section is 38 km long,whole road from Levan(Fier) to Tepelenë is 70 km.Yes,it will be connected with Tepelenë-Gjirokastër.


----------



## stickedy

Can someone please describe the new routing after leaving Levan towards Vlora?

Is there a junction with the new SH 4 and after that the A2 begins with a temporary slip road like it's shown on Google Maps?

Or begins the A2 and then there is a real motorway interchange with new SH 4? Or something different? 

Thanks!!


----------



## soterman

I found this thread by chance and I see great improvement in the road network of Albania. Which is why I have in mind to go through from Montenegro to Greece.

I have read many previous pages and consulted viamichelin, googlemaps etc. 

I think (correct me if I am wrong) that the fastest/best road quality route from the border in Shkoder to the border at Kakavie is:

via the SH1 (Shkoder, Lezhe, Fushe-Kruje) 
onto the SH2 (Vore, Duress) 
onto the SH4 (Fier, Tepelene, Gjirokaster), 

right? If there is something I have made wrong, or a faster suggestion, I have open ears, thank you!


----------



## shpirtkosova

I think it all depends on which part of Greece you want to reach, Albania is quite a long mountainous country and crossing it north to south will definetaly take you a few hours. If you are going towards Thessaloniki, Athens or anywhere on the east side of Greece, I think it would be wiser to go through Kosovo and into FYROM to acess the European Corridor X motorway which takes you directly there. It may be longer but will probably get you there faster.


----------



## stickedy

soterman said:


> I found this thread by chance and I see great improvement in the road network of Albania. Which is why I have in mind to go through from Montenegro to Greece.
> 
> I have read many previous pages and consulted viamichelin, googlemaps etc.
> 
> I think (correct me if I am wrong) that the fastest/best road quality route from the border in Shkoder to the border at Kakavie is:
> 
> via the SH1 (Shkoder, Lezhe, Fushe-Kruje)
> onto the SH2 (Vore, Duress)
> onto the SH4 (Fier, Tepelene, Gjirokaster),
> 
> right? If there is something I have made wrong, or a faster suggestion, I have open ears, thank you!


Everything is perfect! 

But keep in mind that the SH4 was re-aligned in the last days and therefore *maybe* the signs in Fier aren't already corrected. So keep on driving through Fier and Levan in direction Sarande and take the new road just after Levan.


----------



## soterman

Thank you very much for the quick reply!

Can you calculate how many hours will this route take? Around 6 hours?


----------



## stickedy

shpirtkosova said:


> I think it all depends on which part of Greece you want to reach, Albania is quite a long mountainous country and crossing it north to south will definetaly take you a few hours. If you are going towards Thessaloniki, Athens or anywhere on the east side of Greece, I think it would be wiser to go through Kosovo and into FYROM to acess the European Corridor X motorway which takes you directly there. It may be longer but will probably get you there faster.


Absolutely not, the detour over Kosovo and Macedonia would not be a good idea, especially after finishing new part of SH4 between Fier/Levan and Dames. You should make it from Han i Hotit to Kakavia now in about 4 to 5 hours (about 350 km), perhaps a little more depending on traffic and the ongoing works on Dames-Tepelena.


Even if he would like to travel to Athens or Thessaloniki, the way over Kakavia and Ioaninna with taking Egnatia Odos to Thessaloniki or the old road over Katara pass towards Trikala/Larissa would be a mutch better choice than the way over Kosovo and Macedonia.

Edit: There's not one mountain pass you have to cross going from broder to border! Just plain fields and following a river valley


----------



## stickedy

soterman said:


> Thank you very much for the quick reply!


No problem! But one addition: Take the SH52 from Fushe-Kruje to Vora (from SH1 to SH2). it shortens your way significantly and you don't have to enter Tirana area. 

I guess Google Maps show you that way, but as you didn't mention it, I thought it would be a good idea to tell you - just in case


----------



## soterman

stickedy said:


> Absolutely not, the detour over Kosovo and Macedonia would not be a good idea, especially after finishing new part of SH4 between Fier/Levan and Dames. You should make it from Han i Hotit to Kakavia now in about 4 to 5 hours (about 350 km), perhaps a little more depending on traffic and the ongoing works on Dames-Tepelena.
> 
> 
> Even if he would like to travel to Athens or Thessaloniki, the way over Kakavia and Ioaninna with taking Egnatia Odos to Thessaloniki or the old road over Katara pass towards Trikala/Larissa would be a mutch better choice than the way over Kosovo and Macedonia.


I am planning to go to the island Lefkas, which is around 1.5 hours south of Ioannina. So the closest border to Greece crossing is Kakavie.

Thank you for all the information, planning is one thing, reality is another thing!


----------



## omnipotent

Cheers Rolex. Ill soon hit the road to Albania and I shall update once Im back! m))


----------



## RolexAL

omnipotent said:


> Cheers Rolex. Ill soon hit the road to Albania and I shall update once Im back! m))


Mirë se të vish..You are welcome to ask more.


----------



## doFLer

Does anyone know if there are any plans to improve/widen the Shkoder-Tirane segment? I could be misinformed but from what I have gathered, it is still like it used to be 20 years ago when I was there last, a 1X1 road, with a wicked turn in Lezhe...


----------



## liburni

A1










by Timon19


----------



## Timon91

^^That's one of the few pictures I made of the A1 during my trip from Tiranë to Prizren. Taking pictures from a bus isn't easy 

(and yes, it would be nice if you would refer to the source or author in future)


----------



## RolexAL

Timon,good to see you're back..So,finally you realized your trip here,ehh?.


----------



## RolexAL

One photo of the first section of Plepa(Durrës)-Rrogozhinë highway.

Brought to our forum by * picotto*


Picotto said:


> ^^ Thanks  Are you from Durres?
> 
> Here is one more from hotel:
> 
> 29072012401 by Mauro_Picotto, on Flickr


----------



## KingGenti

To put this to the end,while use capital writing there's no need for dots above 'e' or 'c'.The other way is wrong.


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

soterman said:


> Hi to everyone and sorry to bother you again!
> 
> Taking into account the latest new on the superstrada construction, how long would you estimate that the trip will take - from Shkoder to Kakavie?
> 
> Googlemaps says 4hrs 20mins. Is that too much, or too optimistic?


Shkoder-Tirane : 1.5 -2 h 
Tirane-Gjirokaster 3 h 
Gjirokaster - Kakavije ( greek border ) : 30 minutes

In total : 5-6 hours


----------



## soterman

Illyrian_Patriot said:


> Shkoder-Tirane : 1.5 -2 h
> Tirane-Gjirokaster 3 h
> Gjirokaster - Kakavije ( greek border ) : 30 minutes
> 
> In total : 5-6 hours


Wow, that's even faster! I believe you are calculating driving with speed limit, not above (or under)? 

Many thanks for your answer. I will definately report back when I return (that's in 1 month though...)


----------



## stickedy

Last year I needed about 6 hours from the Greek border to Shkodra with the old road over Ballsh, so this year 5 to 6 hours should be no problem from Kakavia to Han i Hotit.

Depends on the day and amount of traffic of course. Tirana - Durres could be very full


----------



## KingGenti

Autostrada Thumane-Milot




KingGenti said:


> vasil miho


----------



## KingGenti

^^


----------



## KingGenti




----------



## KingGenti

^^



















credits to vasil miho


----------



## KingGenti

^^





































by vasil miho


----------



## KingGenti

SH30


----------



## KingGenti

^^


----------



## KingGenti

^^


----------



## hofburg

when did Albania opt for Italian sign system?


----------



## Angelos

Since Albania have copied everything from Italy


----------



## ea1969

^^
Albania has been in connection with Italy since their independence in 1912.

Anyway, I can see no problem at all for Albanians to have copied their signing system from Italy. After all, we have seen this thing also in Greece, where the motorway signing regulations are an almost exact copy of the German ones (the only exceptions being the road categories' colors, the prefix A on motorway numbers and the exit numbering by the Km point; however, the latter is no in use).

Also quite a lot of ex-dependent countries follow the system of their former colonial powers.


----------



## RolexAL

Angelos said:


> Since Albania have copied everything from Italy


--


----------



## RolexAL

ea1969 said:


> ^^
> Albania has been in connection with Italy since their independence in 1912.
> 
> Anyway, I can see no problem at all for Albanians to have copied their signing system from Italy. After all, we have seen this thing also in Greece, where the motorway signing regulations are an almost exact copy of the German ones (the only exceptions being the road categories' colors, the prefix A on motorway numbers and the exit numbering by the Km point; however, the latter is no in use).
> 
> Also quite a lot of ex-dependent countries follow the system of their former colonial powers.


--


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

^^ Rolex chill out dude , the post of ea1969 had nothing offensive in it .


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Po ik o se janë të vjetër këta legenat.


----------



## RolexAL

Riviera road,Sarandë-Vlorë.










*Grzegorz Staporek*


----------



## bmfl

*Rruga Arberit, Brare 08/01/13*


----------



## bmfl

*Rruga Arberit, Brare 08/01/13*


----------



## crimio

How many km of motorway are in Albania? Are only 111 km?


----------



## RolexAL

crimio said:


> How many km of motorway are in Albania? Are only 111 km?


Nope

Wait till this summer to know the real datas.


----------



## RolexAL

Photos posted by *bmfl* are of 'Arbëri' highway(75 km long) which mean Tiranë-Dibër section.This highway will link Tirana with albanian populated areas of north western FYRMKD.Allowed speed will be 80km/h,it will include an tunnel at 'Qafa e Murrizit'(2.2km) and longest bridge will be 400m called 'Ura e Vashës'.










An old photo










ps:There are two regions called Dibra,one called 'Small Dibra' its inside Rep of Albania borders and the other one 'Big Dibra' its included on Rep of FYRMKD borders but its also albanian populated.


----------



## Andrej_LJ

Well first of all this is not a highway as you call it (with your 9000+ posts you should know it by now), but an ordinary 2 lane road. 
Second the progress is very slow (I know and see that the terrain is very heavy and the construction is complicated), but there is no chance this road will be ready by June this year. Maybe June next year. 
And last but not least, this road is being build for the transit traffic between Skopje and Tirana, since Macedonia long ago has a pretty good road from Gostivar to Debar (and a highway from Gostivar to Skopje). It also opens the port of Drach/Durres for Macedonian goods, but i seriously doubt that it is a real competition to Thessaloniki or Burgas.


----------



## Verso

bmfl said:


>


----------



## rene1234

^^
He is very popular in Albania, but always second to Chuck Norris


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

Andrej_LJ said:


> Well first of all this is not a highway as you call it (with your 9000+ posts you should know it by now), but an ordinary 2 lane road.
> Second the progress is very slow (I know and see that the terrain is very heavy and the construction is complicated), but there is no chance this road will be ready by June this year. Maybe June next year.
> And last but not least, this road is being build for the transit traffic between Skopje and Tirana, since Macedonia long ago has a pretty good road from Gostivar to Debar (and a highway from Gostivar to Skopje). It also opens the port of Drach/Durres for Macedonian goods, but i seriously doubt that it is a real competition to Thessaloniki or Burgas.


This road is not a priority of the Albanian goverment . It mostly will serve the communication between the local population of those regions with Tirana and the albanian population of Macedonia (debar) as well . As such for the traffic it will have this road is more than enough . And yes i think it is more probable that it will finish next June . 

I dont think that this road is gonna serve as a transit traffic between Skopje and Tirana . But radher the old route of Qafe thane - Elbasan - Tirana-Durres . 

Tirane-Elbasan motorway is currently being constructed , and it is expected to finish in 6 months from now . 






Here you can see a video showing the progress of the Works as of September 2012 ( click at 6.00 minutes) . 

Also as shown in the previous pages , Tirana ring road is being constructed as well connecting Tirane-Elbasan highway with Tirane-Durres highway .


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

crimio said:


> How many km of motorway are in Albania? Are only 111 km?


It is : Rreshen-Kalimash 80 km , Vlore-Fier : 30 , Thumane-Rrogozhine 13 km , Tirane-Elbasan 30 km ( will be finished in some months from now) , so is around 150 km of motorways in Albania . 


Also there are around 200 km of expressways in Albania .


----------



## crimio

Illyrian_Patriot said:


> It is : Rreshen-Kalimash 80 km , Vlore-Fier : 30 , Thumane-Rrogozhine 13 km , Tirane-Elbasan 30 km ( will be finished in some months from now) , so is around 150 km of motorways in Albania .
> 
> 
> Also there are around 200 km of expressways in Albania .


thanks!


----------



## KingGenti

Andrej_LJ said:


> Well first of all this is not a highway as you call it (with your 9000+ posts you should know it by now), but an ordinary 2 lane road.
> Second the progress is very slow (I know and see that the terrain is very heavy and the construction is complicated), but there is no chance this road will be ready by June this year. Maybe June next year.
> And last but not least, this road is being build for the transit traffic between Skopje and Tirana, since Macedonia long ago has a pretty good road from Gostivar to Debar (and a highway from Gostivar to Skopje). It also opens the port of Drach/Durres for Macedonian goods, but i seriously doubt that it is a real competition to Thessaloniki or Burgas.


skopjan troll


----------



## Arbenit

Andrej_LJ said:


> Well first of all this is not a highway as you call it (with your 9000+ posts you should know it by now), but an ordinary 2 lane road.


You are mixing highway with motorway my friend. KingGenti is right and you are wrong. Cheers!


----------



## Andrej_LJ

Arbenit said:


> You are mixing highway with motorway my friend. KingGenti is right and you are wrong. Cheers!


Is this going to be a normal 1x1 road with no barrier? - Yes. Well than it is not a highway but an ordinary road. C'mon guys everybody knows this is a normal 1x1 road and nobody calls this highway.


----------



## Arbenit

Edit


----------



## Arbenit

Andrej_LJ said:


> Is this going to be a normal 1x1 road with no barrier? - Yes. Well than it is not a highway but an ordinary road. C'mon guys everybody knows this is a normal 1x1 road and nobody calls this highway.


Well, there is a saying in Albanian, that says something like "i never regret for not talking, only for talking". Lesson from this saying would be that when you talk about something that you don't know, everybody will figure out that...

Now, for your info. Highway is a public road that connect two towns. Doesn't matter how many lanes that road has.

Motorway is a highway that meets certain standards (at least two lanes in each direction, etc.)


----------



## KingGenti

Andrej_LJ said:


> Is this going to be a normal 1x1 road with no barrier? - Yes. Well than it is not a highway but an ordinary road. C'mon guys everybody knows this is a normal 1x1 road and nobody calls this highway.


Can we talk upon this highway will finish?Will ya stop your mouth and gtfo then?


----------



## suvi genije

KingGenti said:


> Can we talk upon this highway will finish?Will ya stop your mouth and gtfo then?


 Now that was not polite. This Harlem style of writting ugly words is not appropriate for this forum at all.
That was only discusion about the meaning of terms "motorway" and "highway", Arbenit and you were right, and no need for that kind of ending.
This forum is free, and anyone can post their opinion in any thread.
You are not in position to push away anyone.


----------



## Lum Lumi

And I don't think you're in any position to play the moderator.


----------



## omnipotent

Road to Dibra looks simply wonderful!


----------



## crimio

Super!


----------



## RolexAL

MichiH said:


> What's the reason for two tubes in this case? Is it planned (or possible) to add a second carriageway in the future?


I think so.


----------



## KingGenti

A3 motorway



Edi_H said:


> Nga faqja e Olldashit në fb:


----------



## KingGenti

A2


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is new imagery near A1 in northern Albania. I am wondering if they are planning to extend the motorway from Rreshën to SH1 near Milot. The motorway currently appears to start at a rather random location. Luckily the hardest part is already built.


----------



## Arbenit

^^ See:



Arbenit said:


> Albania is in process of giving on concession the maintenance and operation of the Morine - Milot highway. The concessionaire will be obliged to invest around 100 million euro in this highway.
> 
> Concessionaire will have to:
> 
> upgrade the highway stretch Milot - Reshen to full motorway,
> to lit all exits from the motorway,
> *to widen the bridge on the Fierza lake*,
> to build a short tunnel where the bridge in the lake finishes (to avoid a sharp turn that motorway takes there),
> to widen (build) bridges in the stretch Kukës - Kosovo,
> to build the missing exits/overpasses in the same segment (Kukës - Kosovo)...
> The winner of the concession wil be known, as it was said, in October. Bidders are: STRABAG & INTERTOLL CONSORTIUM; J&P-AVAX & EGIS CONSORTIUM; HOCHTIEF PPP SOLUTIONS GMBH; AUTOSTRADA BRESCIA-VERONA-VICENZA- PADOVA SPA and VINCI CONCESSIONS SAS – AKTOR CONSESSIONS SP.


----------



## stickedy

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is new imagery near A1 in northern Albania. I am wondering if they are planning to extend the motorway from Rreshën to SH1 near Milot. The motorway currently appears to start at a rather random location. Luckily the hardest part is already built.


Where? Didn't find it...


----------



## Arbenit

^^ Aerial imagery of the whole A1 is available in high resolution combined from Bing Maps and Google Maps. From Morinë (Kosovo-Albanian border) to the Reps is visible in Bing maps, and from Reps to Rëshen, and more south is visible in Google Maps.


----------



## javimix19

No tolls in any motorway or expressway? I see google maps and the legend of all the motorways is toll free


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

*Tirana-Elbasan motorway u/c 30 kms including 2 tunnels of 2,5kms*

Quoted from the albanian section 



Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> Foto te marra nga faqja zyrtare e firmes Aktor
> 
> Pjese nga segmenti i pare nga ana e Tiranes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pjese nga segmenti i dyte punimet ne tunel...............................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pjese nga segmenti i trete nga ana e Elbasanit..........................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## crimio

This will be a great motorway in such a beautiful landscape!


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Indeed,thnx.


----------



## KingGenti

Tirana outer ring road






Thanks to plasma2008


----------



## KingGenti

Tirana outer ring road



Edi_H said:


>


----------



## crimio

Very nice!


----------



## RolexAL

A3 Motorway...tunnels.



Edi_H said:


>


----------



## RolexAL

Some others from *Edi_H*



Edi_H said:


>


----------



## RolexAL

And a video about tunnels of Tiranë-Elbasan motorway.(A3)


----------



## RolexAL

Some others from *km.gov.al*












L1nk1g said:


>


----------



## tonylondon

Looks very nice indeed... thanks for sharing....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Switzerland should send some engineers to Albania to learn how to construct a mountain tunnel in 2 instead of 9 years.


----------



## KingGenti

In fact it is an greek company building the tunnels and not an albanian one.


----------



## KingGenti

javimix19 said:


> No tolls in any motorway or expressway? I see google maps and the legend of all the motorways is toll free


None till now.


----------



## KingGenti

Tunnels will finish on may 2013.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the exact length of the tunnel?


----------



## shqipo

ChrisZwolle said:


> Switzerland should send some engineers to Albania to learn how to construct a mountain tunnel in 2 instead of 9 years.


costruction of the tunnel starts in 2011 and will be finished next month, in less of 2 years work.


----------



## KingGenti

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the exact length of the tunnel?


2.4km.works started 13 months ago.


----------



## KingGenti

edit


----------



## Ermir

ChrisZwolle said:


> Switzerland should send some politicians to Albania to learn how to construct a mountain tunnel in 2 instead of 9 years.


Fixed. Sure, go ahead.


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

ChrisZwolle said:


> Switzerland should send some engineers to Albania to learn how to construct a mountain tunnel in 2 instead of 9 years.


I think you are confusing the A1 Rreshen-Kalimash tunnel ( 6 km ) that finished in 2009 connstructed by Becktel Enka with this one A3 Tirana-Elbasan tunnel ( 2,6 kms ) that started 1,5 years ago and is expected to finish in the following few months . :cheers:


----------



## stickedy

In Germany a plain road with 2.6 km would take more time to complete than that tunnel...


----------



## PascalPascal2010

stickedy said:


> In Germany a plain road with 2.6 km would take more time to complete than that tunnel...


A94 :bash:


----------



## stickedy

Every ordinary road... 

For example B85: https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=5...FYNj_QIdeT2uAA;FUUG_QIdxXCuAA&mra=ls&t=m&z=14

It took 2.5 years


----------



## KingGenti

^^
I always thought that it was an albanian thing.:laugh:


----------



## Sunfuns

ChrisZwolle said:


> Switzerland should send some engineers to Albania to learn how to construct a mountain tunnel in 2 instead of 9 years.


Is theirs also 20+ km long? :lol:


----------



## tonylondon

20 + haha what do you mean???


----------



## RolexAL

A3.../Update



Edi_H said:


>


----------



## zalik

So when will be finished highway Tirana - Elbasan? 
Have they finished road Hani Hotit-Skhoder, last summer I drove this road and it was almost finished?
Any new works on Albainan highways?


----------



## KingGenti

zalik said:


> So when will be finished highway Tirana - Elbasan?
> Have they finished road Hani Hotit-Skhoder, last summer I drove this road and it was almost finished?
> Any new works on Albainan highways?


In may the tunnels and by the end of 2013 whole motorway.

Bypass of Milot part of the extented A1.Works on the rest of Levan-Tepelenë and to start the big bypass of Fier that will link A2 or Levan-Vlorë with the sea also the city of Fier.

Shkodër-Hani I Hotit could be called finished as a little has left to be done.


----------



## zalik

KingGenti said:


> In may the tunnels and by the end of 2013 whole motorway.
> 
> Bypass of Milot part of the extented A1.Works on the rest of Levan-Tepelenë and to start the big bypass of Fier that will link A2 or Levan-Vlorë with the sea also the city of Fier.
> 
> Shkodër-Hani I Hotit could be called finished as a little has left to be done.


Thanks, so we are getting closer


----------



## RolexAL

A3



Mad-Vampire-10 said:


>


By *Mad-Vampire-10*


----------



## Bisha e Vlores

Di njeri nese ka mbaruar rruga nga Fieri ne Vlore? A do jet gati kete behar? Dhe sa zgjat rruga nga Tirana ne Vlore tani me autostraden e re..


----------



## RolexAL

Bisha e Vlores said:


> Di njeri nese ka mbaruar rruga nga Fieri ne Vlore? A do jet gati kete behar? Dhe sa zgjat rruga nga Tirana ne Vlore tani me autostraden e re..


Levan-Vlorë po,ndersa Levan-Fier(qytet) jo.Tiranë-Vlorë është diku tek 140 km dhe me rrugën e re bëhet për 1 orë e pak.

Kalo tek forumi ynë se këtu s'lejohet të shkruash shqip:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3307


----------



## RolexAL

Bisha e Vlores said:


> Di njeri nese ka mbaruar rruga nga Fieri ne Vlore? A do jet gati kete behar? Dhe sa zgjat rruga nga Tirana ne Vlore tani me autostraden e re..


Ja.






Postimin tjetër në shqip bëje tek forumi ynë.


----------



## Bisha e Vlores

^^^^^^..wow the new highway looks nice, I was last in 2008 much different.


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Yep,and bypass of Fier will complete works.


----------



## RolexAL

A3 motorway tunnels



Mad-Vampire-10 said:


>


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10




----------



## Der Rattenfänger

Hey guys! Sorry if such a thing has already been posted, but I was wondering if you'd be so kind as to post a map of the existing motorway network in Albania plus of course the sections, that are under construction .

Thank you in advance .


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Der Rattenfänger said:


> Hey guys! Sorry if such a thing has already been posted, but I was wondering if you'd be so kind as to post a map of the existing motorway network in Albania plus of course the sections, that are under construction .
> 
> Thank you in advance .


Here's an overview of the roads in Albania

Under construction!?..most of them :lol::lol::lol::cheers:








*Major Roads*



Motorway Roads:
 A1 Motorway (Thumanë - Milot - Rrëshen - Kalimash)
 A2 Motorway (Fier - Vlorë)
 
 

State Roads:
 Tiranë - Hani i Hotit MNE
 Tiranë - Durrës
 Tiranë - Elbasan - Pogradec - Korçë - Kapshticë GR
 Durrës - Fier - Gjirokastër - Kakavijë GR
 Shkodër - Pukë - Kukës - Morinë RKS
 Milot - Bulqizë - Peshkopi
 Rrogozhinë - Elbasan
 Fier - Vlorë - Sarandë
 Qafë Thanë/Kjafasan MK - SH3
 Vorë - Fushë Krujë


----------



## Arbenit

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> Here's an overview of the roads in Albania
> 
> Under construction!?..most of them :lol::lol::lol::cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Major Roads*
> 
> 
> 
> Motorway Roads:
> A1 Motorway (Thumanë - Milot - Rrëshen - Kalimash)
> A2 Motorway (Fier - Vlorë)
> 
> 
> 
> State Roads:
> Tiranë - Hani i Hotit MNE
> Tiranë - Durrës
> Tiranë - Elbasan - Pogradec - Korçë - Kapshticë GR
> Durrës - Fier - Gjirokastër - Kakavijë GR
> Shkodër - Pukë - Kukës - Morinë RKS
> Milot - Bulqizë - Peshkopi
> Rrogozhinë - Elbasan
> Fier - Vlorë - Sarandë
> Qafë Thanë/Kjafasan MK - SH3
> Vorë - Fushë Krujë


This map is inaccurate.

It shows inexistent motorways, and it does not show existing motorways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The numbering also appears to be off.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Arbenit said:


> This map is inaccurate.
> 
> It shows inexistent motorways, and it does not show existing motorways.


No, I'm pretty sure that you are the one who's wrong. This is the five-year project of the Ministry of Transport, this map shows the existing motorways and even those that are under construction kay:.


----------



## Arbenit

I redid the above shown map. Motorways and expressways shown in this map are now correct. Regular highways are not. And, yes, numbering is not accurate, as well.


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

You have forgotten to put also Levan-Fier ( Bypass ) which is gonna be a motorway and the works for it is gonna start in a few months from now ( less than 2 ) .

Also it should be noted that Tirana-Elbasan motorway is finishing in 4-5 months from now , so in a short period of time .


----------



## darko06

Why Google Earth does not show motorway A1 in Albania and R7 in Kosovo as orange lines on its geoimages (e.g. Google Earth shows even unfinished Belgrade beltway (semimotorway), and this is no political statement, only analitical one)?










More, satelite images of these regions are very old, so one cannot see even traces of these motorways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They do appear when you zoom in.

Also, Google Earth _mapping_ is usually at least 6 - 12 months behind reality, for example the northern part of Kosovar R7 is not shown yet, but the part around Prizren is.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

Arbenit said:


> I redid the above shown map. Motorways and expressways shown in this map are now correct. Regular highways are not. And, yes, numbering is not accurate, as well.


Yeah :yes: You're probably right? ..


----------



## Norsko

Isnt there an A3 aswell?


----------



## KingGenti

RolexAL said:


> A3 motorway tunnels





Edi_H said:


>


--


----------



## Albaneren

Autoudhat? Hehe, o dost be pak ma kadale se hala kerkush nuk i prodoren kto fjalt.


----------



## KingGenti

Albaneren said:


> Autoudhat? Hehe, o dost be pak ma kadale se hala kerkush nuk i prodoren kto fjalt.


DUHET


----------



## KingGenti

:cheers: for the photos


----------



## KingGenti

Levan-Tepelenë


----------



## suvi genije

^^
This stretch looks very nice.
Which company built it?


----------



## KingGenti

suvi genije said:


> ^^
> This stretch looks very nice.
> Which company built it?


The italian company 'Todini'.

http://www.todini.it/progetti_italia.asp?imv=13&lng=EN


----------



## KingGenti

Italians has build most of our roads,except the A1(American+Turkish&some parts from Croat&Slovenian companies) and A3(Greek+Albanian).


----------



## suvi genije

KingGenti said:


> Italians has build most of our roads,except the A1(American+Turkish&some parts from Croat&Slovenian companies) and A3(Greek+Albanian).


Fljmndrt!
I'm suprised that Italians don't build A3, cause they have built Tirana-Elbasan-Podgradec for military purposes before WWII, and that was one of the best roads in Balkans at the time.


----------



## KingGenti

suvi genije said:


> Fljmndrt!
> I'm suprised that Italians don't build A3, cause they have built Tirana-Elbasan-Podgradec for military purposes before WWII, and that was one of the best roads in Balkans at the time.


You are welcome.

That is the old road,an mountainous section that will not be used anymore after this summer.The most recent road that italians build is the Shkodër-Hani I Hotit toward montenegrin border.



















Terenc Pepa


----------



## KingGenti

KingGenti said:


> Levan-Tepelenë


Second part


----------



## RolexAL

Update from 'Arbëri' road or Tiranë-Dibër section.

Thnx to *plasma 2008* for the photos.


----------



## RolexAL

Some others


----------



## RolexAL

Update from Tiranë-Elbasan motorway.

Thnx to *plasma 2008* for the photos.


----------



## RolexAL

Inside the tunnels


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Spectacular road!


----------



## pepes1gr

*.*

Hello.
This summer I will make the trip from Greece to Montenegro. Would like to let me know if possible which route to follow.
Kakavia -Tepelena - Fier - Shkoder OR Sarande - himare - Vlore - Shkoder.

Will travel on a motorcycle and I prefer it is easy road and not dirt.
On the way to the border there are brands or they may be wrong road.

Any help accepted.


----------



## stickedy

pepes1gr said:


> Hello.
> This summer I will make the trip from Greece to Montenegro. Would like to let me know if possible which route to follow.
> Kakavia -Tepelena - Fier - Shkoder OR Sarande - himare - Vlore - Shkoder.
> 
> Will travel on a motorcycle and I prefer it is easy road and not dirt.
> On the way to the border there are brands or they may be wrong road.
> 
> Any help accepted.


Both routes would be possible. But the second one is the more beautiful one. However, the coastal road would take more time.

You have road workings at least for some kilomters between Tepelena and Fier, but I don't know the state of the works. The road between the border and Sarande should be fine now, so no problems there.

Signage is ok, you won't have problems on both routes from that direction.


----------



## pepes1gr

stickedy said:


> You have road workings at least for some kilomters between Tepelena and Fier, but I don't know the state of the works. The road between the border and Sarande should be fine now, so no problems there.


Thanks for the quick reply stickedy.
I guess I prefer the coastal route because I do not want to travel on dirt road and let us do the above route. Difficult driving motorcycle with two people and luggage into a dirt road.


----------



## stickedy

I'm not 100% sure that that road

http://binged.it/14iBmiJ

or the alternative over Ksamil with the small ferry at Butrint are ready:

http://binged.it/14iBwXv (the ferry isn't know so that weired alignment)

The last one was nearly complete in summer 2011 so it should be finished by now. Perhaps someone other could say anything about it?

What would be without any problem, is this route:

http://binged.it/14iAOJB

There are some streetworks in Durres, I don't know how far they are progressed, but you can avoid them if you take the southern street in Durres to the harbor. But it shouldn't be that bad. All other parts are ok.


----------



## pepes1gr

stickedy said:


> I'm not 100% sure that that road
> 
> http://binged.it/14iBmiJ


20 days ago I drove the route Konispol - Livadhja - Sarande
and the road was ready and very good.


----------



## stickedy

Ah, very good  Than there is no problem with the coastal road


----------



## RolexAL

Some other photos and videos from Tiranë-Dibër section.




























*km.gov.al*


----------



## RolexAL




----------



## RolexAL

*A1*










*AlbanPolimi*


----------



## KingGenti

Doubling the bridges on A1 motorway


----------



## Autobahnftw

KingGenti said:


> Doubling the bridges on A1 motorway


Hello, im new here! i have two questions, how will the motorway be like at kukës? 


Second question is when will rrogozhine bypass be constructed? the road through the city was very bad. is it supposed to connect here http://maps.google.se/maps?hl=sv&ll=41.072703,19.642922&spn=0.007061,0.016512&t=m&z=17


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

A bit of general update for everyone interested . The information posted in here is vast and really useful , but for someone not being an albanian can be really confusing . 

-In the last 5 years up to this date have been constructed : 

a) around 160 kms of motorway ( A1 , A2 , A3 ) 
b) around 200 kms of expressways : Durres - Fier (90 km) , Kukes - Morine (30 kms) , Tirane-Dures ( 32 kms , although this one was constucted around 2005 ) etc.
c) Around 300 kms of national wide 1x1 lane roads , with all modern standarts : a) Kakavije - Gjirokaster (35 kms) , Gjirokaster-Tepelene ( 30 kms ) , Tepelene - Fier ( 70kms) , Shkoder - Han i hotit ( 35 kms ) etc.etc. 


You have to keep in mind , that on some of those sections works are still going on , BUT they will be finished all of them in the next 5-6 months . So albania will have a greatly improved road system . 


Motorways : A1 --------> Rreshen - Kalimash 80 kms , completed in 2010
A2 ---------> Fier - Vlore 30 kms , completed in 2012 
A3 ---------> Tirana - Elbasan 35 kms , completion in 4 months from now
A4 ---------> Fier Bypass 25 kms , works starting this month

Photos : 

*A1 - Rreshen - Kalimash *



>


*A2 - Fier - Vlore 
*


>







*A3 - Tirana - Elbasan *



> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pjese nga segmenti i dyte punimet ne tunel...............................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pjese nga segmenti i trete nga ana e Elbasanit..........................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## KingGenti

Levan-Tepelene


----------



## vladjack

Just one info: the road from Tepelene to Fier is only half completed. The part around Tepelene (about 35 km long) is awfull, couldn't be worse. Simply speaking, this part of the road does not exist. The remaining 40 km closer to Fier are new and very good. 
Also, the part of the road through the town Fier looks terrible.
I crossed the border at Konispol and asked people what road should I take from there to Tirana. They told me that the route Sarande-Gjirokaster-Tepelene-Fier-Durres would be much faster then the coastal road. So I took serpantine to Gjirokaster and had very difficult hour after Tepelene. Now, I am really intereseted how is the coastal road.
This topic wasn't really helpfull update about current road conditions.


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

vladjack said:


> Just one info: the road from Tepelene to Fier is only half completed. The part around Tepelene (about 35 km long) is awfull, couldn't be worse. Simply speaking, this part of the road does not exist. The remaining 40 km closer to Fier are new and very good.
> Also, the part of the road through the town Fier looks terrible.
> I crossed the border at Konispol and asked people what road should I take from there to Tirana. They told me that the route Sarande-Gjirokaster-Tepelene-Fier-Durres would be much faster then the coastal road. So I took serpantine to Gjirokaster and had very difficult hour after Tepelene. Now, I am really intereseted how is the coastal road.
> This topic wasn't really helpfull update about current road conditions.


I think you are a bit confused .The part around tepelene is indeed awfull but also it is under construction . Works were paused temporarily and resumed 2-3 weeks ago . So the other part is gonna be finished preety soon as well (1-2 months ) . Also more than half of it was paved at least . May i ask when you did pass from there ? 

If you would enter from Kakavia then definetely the route that they suggested you would be the best . 

*But you entered from Konispol* , meaning that you should have taken the coastal road reaching vlore . And from vlore to Tirana . 

I cannot stress enought the huge mistake you did , not taking the coastal road . The road is a really good 1x1 coastal road until vlore . From vlore to Fier then you take the A2 motorway ( look my previous post you will see a video from A2 section ) . And the rest route you know because it is the same route you took after Fier . 

Also the coastal road view is beyond words . When you do it , then you will understand why Albania is gonna be the next touristic mega hot spot of europe . 

Shame you missed that . 

Although it is a bit ironic blaming this forum , simply because we would never suggest you do that route when entering from Konispol . 

In a few words : Sarande-Vlore-Fier-Durres is faster , more convenient , and (Sarande -Vlore ) has breathtaking sceneries and nature as it passes from the Albanian riviera .


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

The coastal road : Vlore - Sarande ( the driver is going from Vlore to sarande ) 










And then Vlore to Fier : 





 . 

That route you should have taken . Simple as that .


----------



## vladjack

Ilirian Patriot,
Thanks for the answer.
While standing at the border near Konispol, my intention was to take the coastal route. However, I asked Albanian people in the next two cars who were also heading towards Tirana. So, both of them told me: the route through Gjirokaster is faster (takes about 4 hours from Konispol to Tirana) and the coastal road is more pitoresque (but takes about 5-6 hours to Tirana). That was info by two separate Albanians who were entering Albania at Konispol. 
So, I took the road via Gjirokaster. I have also read at this forum previously that the route Tepelene-Levan was completed. In total, it took 4,5 hours from Konispol to Tirana, but 1,5 hour out of it for 30 km after Tepelene. There is no pavement at many parts there, only incredible holes. I have a new Hyundai jeep and I have to repear it after this section.
Here is what is surprising to me: I looked at this forum and asked people at the Lonely planet forum and everybody was saying that this section was completed. I would expect local people to be more informative at such kind of forums. 
I must say that I took the southern Albania tour in 2006. with my ALB friends: Tirana-Vlore-Saranda-Gjirokaster-Tepelene-Fier-Tirana. I drove the coastal road then, it was scary (almost non-existant) at that time (we lost the wheel!). And yes, the scenery has been wonderful. On the way back we had difficult section from Teplene to Fier. 
This time (4 days ago), I found that the section around Tepelene was even more terrible then in 2006. and it is not likely to be completed soon. The remaining 40 km to Levan are excellent.
Therefore, i received one important info from here: somebody wrote recently that the section Konispol to Saranda was good. This has proven to be true. But info about some other sections given here is highly optimistic.


----------



## vladjack

I checked, the info about Konispol-Saranda road is provided by pepes1gr. Thanks. 
I am also interested what the coastal road looks like.
I know it is very scenic and curvy, but if it is normal pavement 1x1 lanes everywhere, it should be great easy drive (about 50 - 70 km/h). 
If anyone interested I can provide info about the current state of the roads. I took the following route Podgorica - Tirana - Elbasan - Ohrid - Bitola - Kozani - Ioannina - Parga - Konispol - Gjirokaster - Levan - Durres - Shkodra - Podgorica.


----------



## KingGenti

^^


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

vladjack said:


> I checked, the info about Konispol-Saranda road is provided by pepes1gr. Thanks.
> I am also interested what the coastal road looks like.
> I know it is very scenic and curvy, but if it is normal pavement 1x1 lanes everywhere, it should be great easy drive (about 50 - 70 km/h).
> If anyone interested I can provide info about the current state of the roads. I took the following route Podgorica - Tirana - Elbasan - Ohrid - Bitola - Kozani - Ioannina - Parga - Konispol - Gjirokaster - Levan - Durres - Shkodra - Podgorica.


I gave you some videos which are 1 hour in length covering most of the coastal route , and the motorway that connects Vlore to Fier . Look my last post , there you have what you are searching for  . If you passed in 2006 , then be sure that there is no connection whatsoever with the state of the road back in 2006 . 

Also the reason why the half of the road betweent Teplene to Fier is not yet finished is because the greek company that was building it , did get bankrupt , and left all the works and the workers unaid . Thus the delay ... and now works started again.


----------



## KingGenti

A2



KingGenti said:


> vasil miho


----------



## KingGenti

^^


KingGenti said:


> vasil miho


----------



## KingGenti

^^


KingGenti said:


>


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

vladjack said:


> Ilirian Patriot,
> Thanks for the answer.
> While standing at the border near Konispol, my intention was to take the coastal route. However, I asked Albanian people in the next two cars who were also heading towards Tirana. So, both of them told me: the route through Gjirokaster is faster (takes about 4 hours from Konispol to Tirana) and the coastal road is more pitoresque (but takes about 5-6 hours to Tirana). That was info by two separate Albanians who were entering Albania at Konispol.
> So, I took the road via Gjirokaster. I have also read at this forum previously that the route Tepelene-Levan was completed. In total, it took 4,5 hours from Konispol to Tirana, but 1,5 hour out of it for 30 km after Tepelene. There is no pavement at many parts there, only incredible holes. I have a new Hyundai jeep and I have to repear it after this section.
> Here is what is surprising to me: I looked at this forum and asked people at the Lonely planet forum and everybody was saying that this section was completed. I would expect local people to be more informative at such kind of forums.
> I must say that I took the southern Albania tour in 2006. with my ALB friends: Tirana-Vlore-Saranda-Gjirokaster-Tepelene-Fier-Tirana. I drove the coastal road then, it was scary (almost non-existant) at that time (we lost the wheel!). And yes, the scenery has been wonderful. On the way back we had difficult section from Teplene to Fier.
> This time (4 days ago), I found that the section around Tepelene was even more terrible then in 2006. and it is not likely to be completed soon. The remaining 40 km to Levan are excellent.
> Therefore, i received one important info from here: somebody wrote recently that the section Konispol to Saranda was good. This has proven to be true. But info about some other sections given here is highly optimistic.


I understand your frustration about that section . I was exactly the same as you when i passed from there ( i am from gjirokastra ) . The old road is in even more bad condition than what it was in 2006 , thats for sure . The reason being is that the trucks that are building the new section have made it even more terrible . 


When that section is also finished and trust me it is gonna be before the elections which are in 3 months from now . The route Konispol-Gjirokaster-Fier-Tirane is gonna be more fast than the coastal road . Thats why those people suggested you that route ( not knowing that the half part was not yet finished ) 

But as you said you spend 1,30 hours for those unfinished 30 kms , thus the coastal road is more convenient for now .


----------



## KingGenti

^^


----------



## KingGenti

^^



























vasil miho


----------



## stickedy

vladjack said:


> Just one info: the road from Tepelene to Fier is only half completed. The part around Tepelene (about 35 km long) is awfull, couldn't be worse. Simply speaking, this part of the road does not exist. The remaining 40 km closer to Fier are new and very good.
> Also, the part of the road through the town Fier looks terrible.
> I crossed the border at Konispol and asked people what road should I take from there to Tirana. They told me that the route Sarande-Gjirokaster-Tepelene-Fier-Durres would be much faster then the coastal road. So I took serpantine to Gjirokaster and had very difficult hour after Tepelene. Now, I am really intereseted how is the coastal road.
> This topic wasn't really helpfull update about current road conditions.


The coastal road is indeed in very good condition, but - as it is mostly the matter with coastal roads - there are many turnes, up and downs and not to forget the Lllogara pass. And passing Vlora and the beaches before could also take some time. So the people were right, Sarande-Gjirokaster-Tepelene-Fier is indeed much faster than Sarande-Vlora-Fier.

Of course that also depends on your car and how fast you drive. Albanians are mostly unconcerned about road conditions, so an avarage Albanian driver will be much faster through that bad conditions than for example an avarage German driver. 

You can calculate with at least 4 hours on the coastal road from Sarande to Levan (the town right before Fier). More likely 1 to 2 hours more depending on traffic and your love of life 

Edit: Nonetheless, the coastal road is much more beautiful!

The new road only reaches from Levan to Dames, that surely is mentioned several times here in the thread.


----------



## pepes1gr

On the road Sarande Konispol you can move comfortably between 70-120 km.


----------



## pepes1gr

vladjack said:


> I checked, the info about Konispol-Saranda road is provided by pepes1gr. Thanks.
> I am also interested what the coastal road looks like.
> I know it is very scenic and curvy, but if it is normal pavement 1x1 lanes everywhere, it should be great easy drive (about 50 - 70 km/h).
> If anyone interested I can provide info about the current state of the roads. I took the following route Podgorica - Tirana - Elbasan - Ohrid - Bitola - Kozani - Ioannina - Parga - Konispol - Gjirokaster - Levan - Durres - Shkodra - Podgorica.


What is the condition of the road Shkorda to the border Hani Hotit.
In a month I will make the trip Arta - Konispol - Himare - Vlore - Fier - Shkodra -Podcorica - Budva - Dubrovnik with motorbike.


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

pepes1gr said:


> What is the condition of the road Shkorda to the border Hani Hotit.
> In a month I will make the trip Arta - Konispol - Himare - Vlore - Fier - Shkodra -Podcorica - Budva - Dubrovnik with motorbike.


That section just finished , these are some recent photos taken by some SCC members of the albanian forum


----------



## vladjack

For pepes,
The road Shkodra-Hani i Hotit-Podgorica is very good, especially Albanian part. Shkodra-Hani i Hotit is the new road 1+1 lane with shoulders, passing through plane (but nice) area, so you can drive it about 80 km/h with pleasure. There is just one terrible hole at the exit from Shkodra, where traffic and everything around looks very messy, but as you pass it you will find yourself on excellent road.


----------



## vladjack

for Ilirian Patriot and stickedy,
I saw the videos posted by IP, thanks. I immidiatelly recognized the serpantine above Dhermi. I remember it from 2006. At that time the road over Llogara pass and serpantine over Dhermi have been quite good. The problems started right in Dhermi. The road virtually ended there. It took almost 4 hours from there to Saranda.
Now, look: according to googlemaps, the distances Sarande-Vlore-Levan (154 km) and Sarande-Gjirokaster-Tepelene-Levan (157 km) are almost same. How long can it take to get this 154 km distance? 3 hours, not more? Taking Gjirokaster route, I had to do one serpantine before Gjirokaster (about 20 km) and this terrible section from Tepelene to Dames (about 30 km). In total it took 3 hours from Konispol to Levan. I think coastal road was really better option.
And yes, I was surprised how local drivers are fast on the dirt. They seem not to be concerned about their cars at all.


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

The answer is not simple , it depends on many factors , especially because the kms are exactly the same . So it depends on what you are searching for . 

I can say to you though how much it takes me to do Sarane-Vlore-Levan . 

Sarande-Vlore would be around 2 hours and a half (1x1 nice coastal road)
Vlore-Levan would be around 20 minutes ( motorway with speed limits of 100-120 kms)

Also you should add around 15 minutes in the town of vlore . 


I personally would always prefer the coastal road in this instance . 

It is true though that when the rest section of Levan-Tepelene gets finished completely , then definetely it is more fast to go via that route instead of the coastal road . But the diference is gonna be of some minutes 20-30 minutes . 


But for now until Levan-tepelene gets completely finished , i think that the answer is the coastal road . Provided that your starting point or ending point is Konispol and not Kakavia .

Also important to always remember , in months of July-august there is more traffic in the coastal road . So as you see there are many variables and in essences all different answers are correct , thus the confusion on this matter .


----------



## vladjack

IP, thanks.
It seems that the coastal road was really better option provided that I have been at Konispol.

Two more questions (if you know):
1. How is the road Qafe Thanes - Pogradec - Korca - Greece?
2. How is the road to Berat?


----------



## vladjack

One more info for pepes: I noticed big improvement with road pointers. In 2006. and 2008. we had to stop at many crossroads and ask people, this time we found enough pointers. The only exception was in Durres, when we tried to get our way towards Shkodra. I think most of foreigners would be lost at that place.


----------



## stickedy

vladjack said:


> IP, thanks.
> It seems that the coastal road was really better option provided that I have been at Konispol.
> 
> Two more questions (if you know):
> 1. How is the road Qafe Thanes - Pogradec - Korca - Greece?


The road is in bad condition from Lin (right on the shore of Lake Ohrid) below Qafe Thanes through Pogradec until Qafa Plloçë (see http://goo.gl/maps/a2gtd for the part). It can be compared with the old road from Tepelene to Fier over the hills... But there should also be ongoing road works, so expect perhaps more something like Tepelene - Dames there as well. Everything else is good to very good



> 2. How is the road to Berat?


Don't know



vladjack said:


> One more info for pepes: I noticed big improvement with road pointers. In 2006. and 2008. we had to stop at many crossroads and ask people, this time we found enough pointers. The only exception was in Durres, when we tried to get our way towards Shkodra. I think most of foreigners would be lost at that place.


Why? Tirana is signed there. It's a bit confusing when you come from direction Fier because on the entrance to Durres, Tirana is also signed on an old road, but that's really the only problem. Or did you take the detour to the harbor?

Anyway, I guess signing will be greatly improved as soon as Durres bypass is ready.


----------



## vladjack

stickedy,
thanks. The old road tepelene-fier was also awfull. I tried it in 2006. (or 2008. I am not sure now). 
I found this connection Durres-Vore-Shkodra confusing twice, both twice I passed there. There is no pointer to Shkodra, so one can mix it with the another road to Tirana.
I have also found this time the road Elbasan-Ohrid, which was very nice in every aspect, pretty damaged. It seems that heavy snowfalls left a lot of holes on it.


----------



## KingGenti

vladjack said:


> IP, thanks.
> It seems that the coastal road was really better option provided that I have been at Konispol.
> 
> Two more questions (if you know):
> 1. How is the road Qafe Thanes - Pogradec - Korca - Greece?
> 2. How is the road to Berat?


1.)

Qafe Thane Pogradec




























Pogradec-Korçe










Korçe-Kapshtice(at greek border)



















2)Can you be more clear?From where to where??


----------



## KingGenti

Tunnels of A3 motorway


----------



## KingGenti

^^
The greeks of 'Actor' are doing an good job,Albanian A3,tunnels part looks same as Egnatia Odos in Greece.


----------



## KingGenti

^^


----------



## RolexAL

Extension of A1.Thumanë-Milot section or the half of Shkodër-Tiranë highway.



RolexAL said:


> Vazhdimi i A1 ne Kurbin.
> 
> Te gjitha fotot nga *Vasil Miho*(Faleminderit)


Credits to *Vasil Miho* for all the photos.


----------



## RolexAL

//


RolexAL said:


>


----------



## RolexAL

///



RolexAL said:


>


----------



## RolexAL

In general it's a good looking road,it will short the distance between Shkodër and the capital.





























Thnx to *Vasil Miho*


----------



## stickedy

The road was rebuild in the last years. Perhaps there are some ongoing works but nothing big. At least not more than in other parts of Albania 

I don't know how good the signage is. Expect few to none signs and ask somebody if you are in doubt if you have the right road to Konispol.

When you arrive in Saranda (or better some kind of suburbs), take the left direction on the big roundabout. I doubt that Konispol is signed there but I think Gjirokaster. After a few meters the road to Konispol branches off the road to Gjirokaster to the right. Don't know about signs there. I speak about this place: http://goo.gl/maps/eRKH5


----------



## vladjack

Well, Gaben, stickedy explained you everything. I fully agree with him.

Just couple of points more:
1. If you depart from Kotor, then in MNE you can travel via Cetinje-Podgorica-Bozaj-Hani i Hotit or Bar-Ulcinj-Sukobin-Muriqani. I would maybe prefer the route through Podgorica, because the border crossing Sukobin-Muriqani can be crowdy in the summer.
2. As stickedy pointed out, you need to catch interchange to Vore, before entering Tirana.
3. No problem with Konispol-Mavromati border crossing. I was there 20 days ago, the border crossing is ok and the road is very good.
4. As I know, there is also an option of going to Corfu directly from Saranda. I have been told there was a small ferry departing from Saranda every morning which can take 4 vechicles on board. Some people told me they have used it. Maybe somebody here knows about that. If you catch that ferry you save about 60 km + one border crossing + some money (it is bit cheaper then one from Igoumenitsa). Well, this option might require one night stay in Saranda.
5. If you opt to take the coastal road (Vlore - Saranda) you should bear in mind that this road is very curvy and requires patient drive. It seems to be ok (I haven't been there for long time), but at some places it is (beautiful) serpantine. 
6. If you take this road then the worst part is going through the city Fier. However, it is only 5 km going through chaotic city. When I was passing there all potholes have been open. But carefull drive there and no problem.


----------



## KingGenti

^^
You seem to know Albania very good,from where are you from?


----------



## RolexAL

According to the news below,the motorway Tiranë-Elbasan will be open on mid June.

http://translate.google.com/transla...f=1&u=http://www.tvklan.al/lajmi.php?id=30161















Thnx to *Edi_H*&*Mad-Vampire-10*


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Do you have any updated map with ready, U/C and planned motorways and expressways in Albania?


----------



## vladjack

KingGenti said:


> ^^
> You seem to know Albania very good,from where are you from?


I am from Podgorica. I like to study geographical maps and to drive around. That's why I know all neighbouring countries quite well (I know Bosnia, Serbia and Croatia better then Albania). Also, I have some friends in Albania (mostly in Shkodra), so sometimes we travel around together. Also, I was driving throughout Europe, ex-USSR and some Arab countries and never used navigation. It is more fun when I try to do it by myself.


----------



## vladjack

for RolexAL,
This is short political advertizing movie before elections. Couldn't be less reliable.


----------



## RolexAL

vladjack said:


> for RolexAL,
> This is short political advertizing movie before elections. Couldn't be less reliable.


Do u understand Albanian?.

They don't say it will be complete,they said it will open for the traffic to avoid some curved and dangerous parts of the actual road.The whole motorway will need 4 months more to finish.


----------



## RolexAL

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Do you have any updated map with ready, U/C and planned motorways and expressways in Albania?


If user *Arbenit* would read this thread,he can help us as if i remember well he posted an updated map of albanian roads on the albanian forum,but i couldn't find it.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Here's what you're looking for kay:



Arbenit said:


> I redid the above shown map. Motorways and expressways shown in this map are now correct. Regular highways are not. And, yes, numbering is not accurate, as well.


*Major Roads*



Motorway Roads:
 A1 Motorway (Thumanë - Milot - Rrëshen - Kalimash)
 A2 Motorway (Fier - Vlorë)
 
 

State Roads:
 Tiranë - Hani i Hotit MNE
 Tiranë - Durrës
 Tiranë - Elbasan - Pogradec - Korçë - Kapshticë GR
 Durrës - Fier - Gjirokastër - Kakavijë GR
 Shkodër - Pukë - Kukës - Morinë RKS
 Milot - Bulqizë - Peshkopi
 Rrogozhinë - Elbasan
 Fier - Vlorë - Sarandë
 Qafë Thanë/Kjafasan MK - SH3
 Vorë - Fushë Krujë


----------



## suvi genije

I think those yellow parts doesn't fulfill expresway standards everywhere?
Because there are some 1+1 parts, roundabouts, in-level crossroads, going through towns and villages....


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

suvi genije said:


> I think those yellow parts doesn't fulfill expresway standards everywhere?
> Because there are some 1+1 parts, roundabouts, in-level crossroads, going through towns and villages....


Tirane-Vore-Durres-Fier is all the way what you would call an expressway (2x2 dual carriageway with speed limits of 90-110 km/h and controlled traffic ) . There is no doupt about that . 

The only thing is that some segments after Durres are not yet completely finished (around 30 kms Durres - Rrogozhine ) although that segment is finished 90 % and in 1-2 months ( if everything goes as it should be ) ,that segment will be also complete .


----------



## RolexAL

*A3*,thnx to *ervial
*


ervial said:


>


----------



## RolexAL

*A3*,thnx to *ervial*


----------



## RolexAL

'*Aktor*' says that tunnels of *A3*,all bridges and whole the section from Tirana toward the tunnels will be ready on 15 June.One of the tubes was expanded with 100 more m from 2.4 to 2.5 km.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ You mean 100 m?! because you said that the tunnel has been extended for another km more, the difference between 2.4 to 2.5 km is just one hundred meters and not one kilometer like you said :lol:


----------



## KingGenti




----------



## stickedy

Do the pictures above show the part from the tunnel to Elbasan? The tunnel is useless if that part isn't finished, no matter if he is ready on June 15 or not...


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

plasma2008 said:


>


Quoted from the albanian section . ( Tirana-Elbasan motorway )


----------



## KingGenti

A3 update


----------



## MichiH

KingGenti said:


> Yesterday started the construction of the new section of the outer ring road


This one: > click <? :?

Will it feature 2 or 4 lanes?


----------



## Malsor

stickedy said:


> You are absolutely right!
> 
> There a two possibilities: One ore more tunnels through Prokletije mountains from Peja to Andrijevica as bypass of Rugova Gorge and Caktor pass. That would be possible, but it will cost a lot. And the other possibility is a tunnel in the North through the mountains to Rožaje.
> 
> Both version have their pros and cons and I bet one of those will be built... Sometimes in the next 20 to 30 years...


They are more possibilities to connect Montenegro with Kosova.
Plav - Deqan 
or a way through Albania
Plav - Cerem - Bajram Curr - Gjakova

But before starting to build in this area the state have to clean it from mines, because there is no war anymore.

And both roads can be build with or without a tunnel.....


----------



## KingGenti

MichiH said:


> This one: > click <? :?
> 
> Will it feature 2 or 4 lanes?


Yes bro.4 lanes same as other sections.


----------



## KingGenti

Durrës-Rrogozhinë




























Edi_H


----------



## KingGenti

^^



























Edi_H


----------



## pepes1gr

Yesterday came back from a three-day bike ride

https://maps.google.gr/maps?saddr=A...&oq=budva&mra=dpe&mrsp=4&sz=11&via=4&t=m&z=10

The road is not made ​​me any problem apart from the crazy traffic in cities Fier - Vore - Shkodra 
The coastal road is the greatest driving pleasure, especially in the Liogara.
who need help with let's ask for the route.


----------



## volodaaaa

Lum Lumi said:


> It alternates between Albanian (official), and English (for tourists).


This should be introduced in the whole Europe (or at least in EU).


----------



## KingGenti

pepes1gr said:


> The road is not made ​​me any problem apart from the crazy traffic in cities Fier - V*L*ore - Shkodra
> The coastal road is the greatest driving pleasure, especially in the Liogara.
> who need help with let's ask for the route.


It's summer and Vlorë is crowded a lot.It's one of the main touristic places on the country as known of its beaches.


----------



## KingGenti

volodaaaa said:


> This should be introduced in the whole Europe (or at least in EU).


Its been like an 'standard' here for signs on new roads but also for signs around towns and touristic places.In Sofia,Bulgaria for me was an horror to read those cyrillic signs,couldn't find any place and most of the people didn't understand english and feels like you will be stuck there forever.


----------



## volodaaaa

KingGenti said:


> Its been like an 'standard' here for signs on new roads but also for signs around towns and touristic places.In Sofia,Bulgaria for me was an horror to read those cyrillic signs,couldn't find any place and most of the people didn't understand english and feels like you will be stuck there forever.


I know that feeling. But I am talking about some standardization. Switzerland is a good example - on eastern parts you have Ausgangs, whereas on western is Sortie. In former Yugoslavia you have Izlaz and Izlez. In Italy you can find Uscita. Why it could be "exit" everywhere?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Or use the exit symbol.


----------



## KingGenti

A2




























VareseinEuropa


----------



## rakcancer

Bikes on motorway?


----------



## stickedy

Better than cows and horses


----------



## RolexAL

rakcancer said:


> Bikes on motorway?


Italians do it everywhere.


----------



## Arbenit

rakcancer said:


> Bikes on motorway?


As you can see in the photos, bikes are escorted by a safety vehicle with a rotating yellow light.


----------



## Stahlsturm

I very much doubt you'd get far doing that in Germany...


----------



## KingGenti

^^
There a lot of things different here from Germany.


----------



## suvi genije

What's the current situation with motorways?
I mean the stretches Tirana-Elbasan (there are some changes on Gmaps), Rreshen-Milot, Fier bypass and south of Thumana?


----------



## RolexAL

suvi genije said:


> What's the current situation with motorways?
> I mean the stretches Tirana-Elbasan (there are some changes on Gmaps), Rreshen-Milot, Fier bypass and south of Thumana?


Tiranë-Elbasan u/c maybe till november,big bypass of Fier has started construction a couple of weeks ago,Rrëshen-Milot is already finished and in south of Thumana only a little left to do.Till september when new govern will came in power,i dont think that we will have new news.


----------



## suvi genije

RolexAL said:


> Tiranë-Elbasan u/c maybe till november,big bypass of Fier has started construction a couple of weeks ago,Rrëshen-Milot is already finished and in south of Thumana only a little left to do.Till september when new govern will came in power,i dont think that we will have new news.


Fljmndrt!
So there is a motorway from Rreshen to Milot? All the way from Kalimash to Thumana?


----------



## pepes1gr

eventually know if it paved the way Lin - Pogradec 
had paved gravel. last month.


----------



## rene1234

^^
Still u/c


----------



## KingGenti

suvi genije said:


> Fljmndrt!
> So there is a motorway from Rreshen to Milot? All the way from Kalimash to Thumana?


From Morine at RKS border till in Thumanë is A1


----------



## KingGenti

Its faleminderit..Nder=honour and falem=pray,in other words it mean 'i pray to your honour'.interesting to see an friendly serb.


----------



## suvi genije

I know, I just made it shorter, like ''thx''. There is no need to be hostile to unknown people, I am friendly to all good-thinking people as well. And I don't like ''internet brave warriors'', if you know what I mean

I'm not sure that there is full motorway profile on sections arround Kukes and Rreshen-Milot? 
And I read yesterday that there was a robbery on A1 near Rreshen, that robbers with AK47 had blocked whole motorway in one direction with tyres, is that really happened?


----------



## KingGenti

Where did you read that?Your media isnt that realistic at all about us,not that we care but this type of news are pretty low.


----------



## stickedy

KingGenti said:


> From Morine at RKS border till in Thumanë is A1


That is simply not true! Neither is the part from Morine to Kukes a motorway nor is it signed as A1. And that's the the same for the part from Rubik to Milot and especially the interchange with SH1.

Edit: I'm not sure about signage as A1 north of Kukes, but it's not a motorway. You can describe it as expressway.


----------



## tonylondon

thats true but its a very good expressway from morine to kalimash and also from rubik to milot very good condition road..


----------



## suvi genije

KingGenti said:


> Where did you read that?Your media isnt that realistic at all about us,not that we care but this type of news are pretty low.


 Some yellow newspaper, never mind, forget it...

S there's no motorway between Rreshen and Milot? I'm surprised, that after finishing Rreshen-Kalimash motorway in 2010, there was no progress to Milot and to Morine, and there's no full motorway to Tirana


----------



## stickedy

tonylondon said:


> thats true but its a very good expressway from morine to kalimash and also from rubik to milot very good condition road..


Yeah, of course! But that's not the point, suvi genije asked about motorway and not about a good road 



suvi genije said:


> S there's no motorway between Rreshen and Milot? I'm surprised, that after finishing Rreshen-Kalimash motorway in 2010, there was no progress to Milot and to Morine, and there's no full motorway to Tirana


The road between Milot and Rreshen is a new built expressway (together built with Rreshen-Kalimash). It's a good road, so it's sufficent. In Milot the interchange with SH1 is under construction. Perhaps the road will be upgraded after finishing the interchange.

The road between Kalimash and Morena has mostly four lanes, just the bridges are only two lanes. But there are a lot of non-standard entrances on that part (you can compare it with SH4 Rrogozhina-Fier). But that part will be upgraded to full motorway standard. At least the government searched for a company to do that, I don't know the current state, perhaps some parts are already u/c.


----------



## Ulpiana

Expressway SH30 / SH5 

Kalimash - Kosovo



AlbanPOLIMI said:


>


----------



## suvi genije

stickedy said:


> The road between Milot and Rreshen is a new built expressway (together built with Rreshen-Kalimash). It's a good road, so it's sufficent. In Milot the interchange with SH1 is under construction. Perhaps the road will be upgraded after finishing the interchange.


 I saw that it's still 1+1 road, maybe it is sufficient at the moment, but if you have good A1 motorway (with all 4 "sufficient'' lanes), isn't it natural to extend it all the way to Tirana?


----------



## stickedy

Albania has limited funds and currently A3 Tirana-Elbasan is u/c and more important than that short stretch. Overall traffic isn't so high on it that 4 lanes are immediately necessary. But I guess it will be upgraded to motorway standard in the future. But it shouldn't hava a high priority. Elbasan - Tepelena is also more important. I guess we will see that road before the upgrade.


----------



## tip top

Hi guys, 

I posted this in Albainan speaking part of the forum, I will also ask here;

is the tunnel between Tirane and Elbasan finished and put in use?
Also, is the road from Elbasan to Pogradec and after Pogradec to Greece in good shape?
I know that road from Elbasan to Macedonian border is in good shape, just don't know condition of the road when you turn to Pogradec.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stickedy

The road along Lake Ohrid to Pogradec is currently under construction and/or in bad condition. From Pogradec the part uphill to the plateau of Korca is also in bad condition (like the old road from Tepelena to Fier). From that point on, everything is fine to the border.

It's not that fatal since it's only about 25 km in all. But count with about an hour for it to be safe

This is the bad part: https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=4...FSKGcgIdqNc6AQ;FRJ7bwIdXcQ7AQ&mra=ls&t=m&z=12


The motorway tunnel seems to be in service, the motorway on the side of Tirana apparently not, but the one direction Elbasan seems to be open. Opening the tunnel wouldn't make any sense else...


----------



## tip top

stickedy said:


> The road along Lake Ohrid to Pogradec is currently under construction and/or in bad condition. From Pogradec the part uphill to the plateau of Korca is also in bad condition (like the old road from Tepelena to Fier). From that point on, everything is fine to the border.
> 
> It's not that fatal since it's only about 25 km in all. But count with about an hour for it to be safe
> 
> This is the bad part: https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=4...FSKGcgIdqNc6AQ;FRJ7bwIdXcQ7AQ&mra=ls&t=m&z=12
> 
> 
> The motorway tunnel seems to be in service, the motorway on the side of Tirana apparently not, but the one side of Elbasan. Opening the tunnel wouldn't make any sense...


Thank you very much, Stickedy. Very useful info


----------



## stickedy

tip top said:


> Thank you very much, Stickedy. Very useful info


No problem, but I had an error in my post and corrected it now. I hope you didn't get the wrong idea?


----------



## threo2k

Hi, sorry, this may have been answered before, but i havent been on this forum for long time, so I just have 2 questions want to ask.

- Are the segments on A1 near kukes to KS border going to be upgraded to full motorway in near future? if so, when?

- Are the section from milot to A1 going to be built as a motorway? when?


----------



## Seagull

What´s the progress on the remaining parts of the Levan-Tepelene road? Three months ago some 30 km were missing, for example Memaliaj-Tepelene.


----------



## KingGenti

Ulpiana said:


> Mos ja fut kot. Pergjitmone, duke leshu pe ne emertime te toponimeve shqiptaret, ju kane leju sllaveve te thirren se ato vendbanime jane territor sllav.


Të drejtë ke por nuk ka arsye për tu kapur se nuk është as vëndi i duhur e as mënyra e duhur.Ti kthehemi temës?


----------



## maciek9207

I think the best part of SH8 from Sarande to Vlore with Llogarasë.


----------



## KingGenti

Nice videos maciek.The poles are very popular in albania.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10




----------



## Ermir

KingGenti said:


> Nice videos maciek.The poles are very popular in albania.


Especially in the middle of the road :lol:

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24129726


----------



## suvi genije

Ulpiana said:


> It is Vlorë, not Valona.


 I'm here because I'm interested in road infrastrucure, and nothing else, and in this case I like watching progress of buliding roads in Albania, and that's a reason for discussion with other forumers here.
So please don't teach me a lesson, cause everyone understood my question, including yourself, just like I understand Shkup, Ulpiana, Nishi, Beogradi, Diber, Ulqin...


----------



## suvi genije

KingGenti said:


> Nope.There's another way to reach Sarandë through Tepelenë-Gjirokastër.The view that the road of riviera offer is amazing.


 SH4 and SH99 is faster than coastal road?
View is very nice, road SH8 is repaved and reconstructed, but it's a pitty that hasn't been widened, for example someone from Belgrade is driving to Saranda, roads are well till SH8, and then tired driver has to have very good mental concentration for that stretch....


----------



## stickedy

SH8 is quite wide. It's just very curvy. But it's a hard terrain, so it would be very expensive to rebuild the road to something like an expressway. Compare it to Jadranska Magistrala south of Rijeka, it's almost the same situation.

Perhaps they will build a new road in the future, a few km away from the coast and higher in the mountains, but that will last some years


----------



## KingGenti

stickedy said:


> SH8 is quite wide. It's just very curvy. But it's a hard terrain, so it would be very expensive to rebuild the road to something like an expressway. Compare it to Jadranska Magistrala south of Rijeka, it's almost the same situation.
> 
> Perhaps they will build a new road in the future, a few km away from the coast and higher in the mountains, but that will last some years


There is a project to link for the near future Velipojë(In Shkodër) with Vlorë by an new coastal road.


----------



## KingGenti

Ermir said:


> Especially in the middle of the road :lol:
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24129726


Well 'Poles' i thought stands for polish people.If no,sorry.


----------



## maciek9207

The last part of SH8 from Sarande to Vlore + bonus video
1. SH8 Orikum - Vlore
2. SH8 - Llogarasë (bonus)









In the preperation 6 movies about albanian highways. I wanted record motorway A2 but i coudn't find entry. Greetings!


----------



## suvi genije

Stickedy, if you look at Maciek's last video, you can see that SH8 is far from Jadranska magistrala- it's narrow, curvy, with bad horizontal and vertical signalization, and difficult to drive- but amazing in one way


----------



## stickedy

suvi genije said:


> Stickedy, if you look at Maciek's last video, you can see that SH8 is far from Jadranska magistrala- it's narrow, curvy, with bad horizontal and vertical signalization, and difficult to drive- but amazing in one way


That's just the northern part of Llogara pass, a few kilometers which are a bit narrow (and the road is quite steep as well), all other parts, including the south part of Llogara pass, is wider than that part. So it's a very bad example  It's curvy, yes, like I said. But it's not a bad road.

I've driven the Albanian coastal road twice and Jadranska magistrala several times, I know the differences and commons


----------



## KingGenti

suvi genije said:


> Stickedy, if you look at Maciek's last video, you can see that SH8 is far from Jadranska magistrala- it's narrow, curvy, with bad horizontal and vertical signalization, and difficult to drive- but amazing in one way


 Its not the whole way like that.The terrain become curvy on llogara national park


----------



## KingGenti




----------



## KingGenti

A3 by Sherif Ahmetaj


----------



## KingGenti

A3


----------



## KingGenti

Bridge










ali.simsek


----------



## KingGenti

Shkodër-Hani I Hotit










Julian Dekaj


----------



## KingGenti

Another one from A3


----------



## FiveYears

Is it possible to enter in Greece beneath the Shkalle ?


----------



## stickedy

You mean the village "Shkalle" near Saranda? Then yes, you can enter Greece there at the border crossing point Konispol


----------



## FiveYears

stickedy said:


> You mean the village "Shkalle" near Saranda? Then yes, you can enter Greece there at the border crossing point Konispol


Thanks!
But, under what condition is road beneth Sarande ?


----------



## stickedy

It's in good condition, the road was rebuilt in the past years. No problems there


----------



## FiveYears

stickedy said:


> *No problems there*


Good!
So, where they are?


----------



## stickedy

FiveYears said:


> Good!
> So, where they are?


Depends on the way you choose to get there 

1. The SH4 from Fier to Tepelena is very bad some kilometers before Tepelena
2. The SH7 (coastal road) ist very curvy. That could be a problem if you have truck or a car with trailer etc.

If you come frome Greece, no problems at all (at least not with road conditions...)


----------



## KingGenti

FiveYears said:


> Thanks!
> But, under what condition is road beneth Sarande ?


In very good condition.The onliest problem are a few km from Memaliaj to Tepelenë which are still unpaved.


----------



## KingGenti

FiveYears said:


> Is it possible to enter in Greece beneath the Shkalle ?


This is the road toward Shkallë village in Sarandë region.


----------



## FiveYears

KingGenti said:


> In very good condition.The onliest problem are a few km from Memaliaj to Tepelenë which are still unpaved.


Is it U/C and if it is when it gonna be done?


----------



## KingGenti

FiveYears said:


> Is it U/C and if it is when it gonna be done?


Yes,it is u/c still with slowly progress.I can't give u an proper date as the govern has changed and with it change also a lot of things.


----------



## benzguri

If you come frome Greece, no problems at all (at least not with road conditions...)[/QUOTE]

Entering from Greece you will not find a single road sign in the city of Igoumenitza to guide you in that border crossing, neither in near Egnatia motorway. The local road toward the border crossing need an upgrade, to be at least in the same standard as the Albanian part


----------



## KingGenti

Hani I Hotit-Shkodër.From MNE border toward Shkodër.


----------



## Seagull

KingGenti said:


> In very good condition.The onliest problem are a few km from Memaliaj to Tepelenë which are still unpaved.


It was a problem 3 months ago. Are they working on that stretch at all?
I can't believe it.


----------



## KingGenti

Seagull said:


> It was a problem 3 months ago. Are they working on that stretch at all?
> I can't believe it.


The road situation until Memaliaj-Tepelenë



















This is the bad part.



















This is the situation as of summer,i have no info about now.


----------



## stickedy

This is the good part of the bad part! 

It's more like that: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/91420007

But that also a not so bad part, because there's still some kind of surface


----------



## KingGenti

^^
The photo you posted are just a little of the untouched part of the road.


----------



## stickedy

And you consider that part as "good" or "not bad"? 

The problem is, that it's not untouched at all. Works had already started but they didn't advance much, but it was enough that road surface is now heavily damaged. Most likely also because of the heavy constrcuction vehicles. Was the same with SH5 when building A1 ... That part is currently terrible!


----------



## KingGenti

stickedy said:


> And you consider that part as "good" or "not bad"?


Passable.



stickedy said:


> The problem is, that it's not untouched at all. Works had already started but they didn't advance much, but it was enough that road surface is now heavily damaged. Most likely also because of the heavy constrcuction vehicles.


How do u know that?.Don't we read the same news or read the same infos by forum members?.You're not even albanian speaker.If you are greek,i dont reply to u anymore.



stickedy said:


> Was the same with SH5 when building A1 ... That part is currently terrible!


Which part of that do u call terrible?


----------



## KingGenti

There are only 7 km of bad road from Memaliaj to Tepelenë,only 1 km is still untouched.


----------



## stickedy

KingGenti said:


> Passable.


Passable... Indeed that it is. But that's true for many bad roads in Albania (and other countries as well) 



KingGenti said:


> How do u know that?.Don't we read the same news or read the same infos by forum members?.You're not even albanian speaker.If you are greek,i dont reply to u anymore.


My father drove there a few weeks ago. It may be ok if it's dry - at least not worse than other bad roads in Albania - but it's really, really bad if it's rainig since you can't see how deep the countless pot holes are... 



KingGenti said:


> Which part of that do u call terrible?


That part you wrote about in you following posting. About 6 km between Memaliaj and Tepelenë, the part were the new road isn't built yet and the old road is in a terrible condition.

The part before the bridge (coming from Fier) is not that bad, it's an constrcuction site but works are ongoing there and the overall codition is ok. That part is not the real problem.


----------



## suvi genije

2mars1444 said:


> We have to wait January for news on roads.


 What is Arberi road? Is this a road from Tirana to Debar?
What is the current status of construction? Are some stretches completed? Any map of that future road? Is it going to be 1+1 (like Levan- Tepelena)?
Sorry for so much questions


----------



## Man.Utd

suvi genije said:


> What is Arberi road? Is this a road from Tirana to Debar?
> What is the current status of construction? Are some stretches completed? Any map of that future road? Is it going to be 1+1 (like Levan- Tepelena)?
> Sorry for so much questions














Yes, current status is not as we all expected cause it's big mountain region and it's an hard work. the road will be 1x1 and most probably with 80km/h speed limit. cause it's not a expressway but just a simple 1x1 quality road.


----------



## suvi genije

Хвала пуно!
Faliminderit!

That road could be good alternative solution for tourists from Serbia to Durres or Saranda (if they choose to avoid fastest way via Pristina)...
And closest way for Macedonians/people from FYROM.


----------



## Man.Utd

suvi genije said:


> Хвала пуно!
> Faliminderit!
> 
> That road could be good alternative solution for tourists from Serbia to Durres or Saranda (if they choose to avoid fastest way via Pristina)...
> And closest way for Macedonians/people from FYROM.


Indeed, but still the road Mavrovo-Debar is a real bad road. There is around 55 km in this road but it's a bad and a dangerous one. Still very beautiful if you are not hurry. 

For the moment serbs comming in Albania by avoiding Kosovo use the road 
Skopje-Tetovo-Gostivar-Kicevo-Struga-Elbasan-Tirana. I have seen alot in this road.

but obviously if the Arëberi road open, it would be much faster for everyone


----------



## 2mars1444

suvi genije said:


> What is Arberi road? Is this a road from Tirana to Debar?
> What is the current status of construction? Are some stretches completed? Any map of that future road? Is it going to be 1+1 (like Levan- Tepelena)?
> Sorry for so much questions


'Arbër' and 'Arbëria' was the medieval name for Albanians and Albania(Prinicipality of Arbanon as the first albanian state).As for the road it links Tirana with Dibër.(Albanian part of Dibër).

This is an photo of one of the finished sections.



















igli pustina

It's been left a lot of work to be done,not even half has finished.


----------



## 2mars1444

suvi genije said:


> Хвала пуно!
> Faliminderit!
> 
> That road could be good alternative solution for tourists from Serbia to Durres or Saranda (if they choose to avoid fastest way via Pristina)...
> And closest way for Macedonians/people from FYROM.


Most of the serbs are massing mostly the southern beaches,ionian riviera.Majority of them enter from Montenegro as with the newly section Hani I Hotit-Shkodër builded has changed the situation of the road infrastructure in north-western Albania.


----------



## suvi genije

2mars1444 said:


> Most of the serbs are massing mostly the southern beaches,ionian riviera.Majority of them enter from Montenegro as with the newly section Hani I Hotit-Shkodër builded has changed the situation of the road infrastructure in north-western Albania.


 No way I would go via Podgorica, it won't be easy to drive 15 hours mostly on mountanious 1+1 roads. Best way is via Pristina, only heavy sections are Nis-Merdare and SH8. 
Btw, feel free to use capital "S"


----------



## grykaerugoves

I would not advise serbs to go through Nis- Merdare road. The part from Prokuplje to Merdare is in appalling conditions.... Nis to the start of the R7 motorway in Kosovo is a good 4 hours drive due to poor road condition. Merdare to the border with Albania takes about 1 hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## omnipotent

Why would Serbs drive to Albania through Podgorica instead of Kosovo?! It doesn't make any sense!
Anyway, Nis-Prishtina is not 4, but rather a 2 hour drive (assuming there isn't heavy traffic at the Merdare border point). It is a 1X1, only 120km distance with av speed of 70km/h.

My best timing is Prishtina-Horgosh (5.5hrs), and Pristina-Vienna 10hrs :-D

However, I wouldn't recommend this route to Albanians from Albania unless theyre using EU ID's or have a Serbian stamp from a non-Kosovo border point. Iv witnessed many cases where they were denied entry to Serbia claiming they're entering 'illegally'.


----------



## celevac

omnipotent said:


> My best timing is Prishtina-Horgosh (5.5hrs), and Pristina-Vienna 10hrs :-D
> 
> However, I wouldn't recommend this route to Albanians from Albania unless theyre using EU ID's or have a Serbian stamp from a non-Kosovo border point. Iv witnessed many cases where they were denied entry to Serbia claiming they're entering 'illegally'.


I suppose it is not too bad if you travel to Serbia, Hungary or Austria. If you want to travel from Priština to Dalmatia, you will have to take the road through Albania and Montenegro, or just Montenegro. 

When I was in Priština this year, it took me 13 hours of straight driving to reach Zadar (Priština-Prizren-Kukes-Albanian A1-Shkoder-Bar-Budva-Kotor-Herceg Novi-Dubrovnik-Neum-Vrgorac-Croatian A1-Zadar). Terrible never-ending drive.

Priština-Shkoder took around 4 1/2 hours
Shkoder-Kotor a little over 3 hours
Kotor-Zaton Doli/Neum border around 3 hours
Croatian border police at Zaton Doli (upon entering BiH!) screwed us for no reason for like an hour, I suppose because of the Kosovo and Albania stamps in the passport 
Zaton Doli/Neum-Zadar around 2h45min

Interestingly enough, it was no problem to get through Albania, except for some really big potholes, but Montenegro took forever due to curvy roads, ridiculous speed limits at some points and partly bad road conditions (especially Sukobin/Muriqan border to Bar).


----------



## 2mars1444

suvi genije said:


> No way I would go via Podgorica, it won't be easy to drive 15 hours mostly on mountanious 1+1 roads. Best way is via Pristina, only heavy sections are Nis-Merdare and SH8.
> Btw, feel free to use capital "S"


Serbian citizens with serbian car plates which enter in ALB are recorded as mostly from MNE border.

'S' for what?.Serbs?


----------



## 2mars1444

celevac said:


> Priština-Shkoder took around 4 1/2 hours
> Shkoder-Kotor a little over 3 hours
> Kotor-Zaton Doli/Neum border around 3 hours


I don't know for Shkodër-Kotorr but Prishtinë-Shkodër no way near at 5h as you say.



celevac said:


> Interestingly enough, it was no problem to get through Albania, except for some really big potholes


Which parts were bad?


celevac said:


> but Montenegro took forever due to curvy roads, ridiculous speed limits at some points and partly bad road conditions (especially Sukobin/Muriqan border to Bar).


Montenegro doesn't have roads tbh.


----------



## grykaerugoves

Montenegrin roads have been greatly improved in the aspects of safety... They have now built quite a few tunnels which greatly reduces travel time. They have about 5500km of paved highways... How can you say they have no roads? Their terrain is rough with a small economy and population.... You cannot expect motorways throughout Montenegro.


----------



## celevac

2mars1444 said:


> I don't know for Shkodër-Kotorr but Prishtinë-Shkodër no way near at 5h as you say.


Well, the border crossing took quite some time and there was a big traffic jam / chaos at the roundabout at Milot (where SH30 branches off SH1) which at that time (April 2013) was unpaved with huge potholes, so cars coming from all directions brought this thing to a standstill. I suppose without the border RKS/ALB and that construction site I could have made it in 4 hours without problems. 

I was impressed how well A1 looks for the most part. I do feel that R7 in Kosovo has a better standard. 

Regarding Shkoder-Kotor: This was also because of a short delay at the border Sukobin/Muriqan and construction behind the border in Montenegro. 

The road conditions - well, there are dark, unlit tunnels north of Budva, the road from Sukobin border to Bar was in terrible shape, and there were some bad stretches. On the whole, it was not too bad. The thing is, if you drive through MNE at night, it feels less comfortable than during the day. Not intending to offend anyone, I know that MNE lacks money for better roads and don't blame them, just noticed how the situation looks like.


----------



## stickedy

Lin - Pogradec isn't finished yet, in fact the road conditions seems to be very bad: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7P_UppHk88


----------



## niskogradnja

ShadowIntheSun said:


> Part of A1 , Rreshen/Kalimash .
> 
> Length of tunnel 6 km


At the begining of the video there is a shop beside the hard shoulder. Few meters ahead a person s rearranging stuff in the car trunk? Why do you Albanians love such chaotic situations?


----------



## Pascal20a

When will the uc sections of the A3 be finished?


----------



## Ulpiana

niskogradnja said:


> Why do you Albanians love such chaotic situations?


Don't you think that this claim of yours is to brave, claiming such a thing for one whole nation? hno:


----------



## helloween 1

Pascal20a said:


> When will the uc sections of the A3 be finished?


The deadline is june of this year...so less than 6 months


----------



## MichiH

Which motorways or expressways are currently u/c in Albania?

*A3:* Tirana – Elbasan 12 31.2km (April 2011 to June 2014) – ? – map
*SH4:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 1 22km (2013 to ?) – ? – map

As far as I know the u/c Fier bypass will feature 2 lanes only but it is planned to add a 2nd carriageway and sign it A2 in (remote) future, isn't it?
When will the 1st carriageway be completed?


----------



## grykaerugoves

Completely unrelated and unnecessary.


----------



## Dukljanka

Kangaroo land said:


> ^^^^ Best route to take is the one you just mention last struge-librazhd- elbasan- tirane- than shkoder-Podgorica Albanian side will is about 5-6 hours drive generally good road condition,
> The other route is way to bad condition and will take you longer even the distance is much shorter my opinion anyway.


Please, tell me the best road from Podgorica to Igoumenitsa.


----------



## pepes1gr

Dukljanka said:


> Please, tell me the best road from Podgorica to Igoumenitsa.


I think the most beautiful route is Podgorica-Vore-Vlore-Himare-sarande-Igoymenitsa.
The most convenient route for me is Podgorica-Tirana-Elbassan-Pogradec-Kastoria-Igoumenitsa because Egnatia road.260Km in autostrada.


----------



## cinxxx

Something from my travels through Albania, road Pogradec-Tushemisht is very bad, it's in renovation, has no asphalt. I think it will be great after they finish


----------



## instantmalbin

cinxxx said:


> Something from my travels through Albania, road Pogradec-Tushemisht is very bad, it's in renovation, has no asphalt. I think it will be great after they finish


So all in all , how was your experience in albania ? Just out of curiosity , i remember that you were a bit stressed with passing so many countries in a single trip , so thought to ask . Any photos ? 

:cheers:


----------



## stickedy

Dukljanka said:


> Please, tell me the best road from Podgorica to Igoumenitsa.


What do you mean with "best"? The fastest one or the most beautiful one?


----------



## cinxxx

instantmalbin said:


> So all in all , how was your experience in albania ? Just out of curiosity , i remember that you were a bit stressed with passing so many countries in a single trip , so thought to ask . Any photos ?
> 
> :cheers:


The experience was really great. 

The driving in Albania is very chaotic compared to the other places I have been so far. For me, it was a little stressful, especially in Tirana at the big roundabout where cars were coming from everywhere and I had some difficulties exiting it from the left lane (lane just as a word, because nobody cared about those lines :lol. 
Funny story was before I got to enter the roundabout, there was a police officer that directed the traffic. As he stopped the cars from one way and went to wave others through, people from the stopped part started driving inside. He nervously waved them back, some simply ignored him :lol:. Then drivers from other places started driving in, the policeman was a full package of nerves, but in the end he gave up and started chatting with someone, and then the chaos began 

But outside of cities, it was ok, I liked that the lanes were wide and I felt comfortable on them.

We were stopped once by the police somewhere between Elbasan and Pogradec. First I thought I will get a ticket because I was overspeeding a little (like almost everybody else ). But they only asked for our documents, and when they saw we are Romanian, he asked me if "Parlare Italiano?". I answered "Un pocco", then he asked where I am driving to, I said Ohrid. Then he wished us "Bona giornata" and that was it.

I also have pictures, and I will post them, but I'm still in Romania now, and the computer I am on is slow, and I still have to sort the pictures out.


----------



## instantmalbin

Thank you for taking time to reply then  . Wish you a safe and enjoyable rest of the trip , and when you get some time after , dont forget to post some pics . Regards ,


----------



## Dukljanka

pepes1gr said:


> I think the most beautiful route is Podgorica-Vore-Vlore-Himare-sarande-Igoymenitsa.
> The most convenient route for me is Podgorica-Tirana-Elbassan-Pogradec-Kastoria-Igoumenitsa because Egnatia road.260Km in autostrada.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Dukljanka

cinxxx said:


> The experience was really great.
> 
> The driving in Albania is very chaotic compared to the other places I have been so far. For me, it was a little stressful, especially in Tirana at the big roundabout where cars were coming from everywhere and I had some difficulties exiting it from the left lane (lane just as a word, because nobody cared about those lines :lol.
> Funny story was before I got to enter the roundabout, there was a police officer that directed the traffic. As he stopped the cars from one way and went to wave others through, people from the stopped part started driving inside. He nervously waved them back, some simply ignored him :lol:. Then drivers from other places started driving in, the policeman was a full package of nerves, but in the end he gave up and started chatting with someone, and then the chaos began
> 
> But outside of cities, it was ok, I liked that the lanes were wide and I felt comfortable on them.
> 
> We were stopped once by the police somewhere between Elbasan and Pogradec. First I thought I will get a ticket because I was overspeeding a little (like almost everybody else ). But they only asked for our documents, and when they saw we are Romanian, he asked me if "Parlare Italiano?". I answered "Un pocco", then he asked where I am driving to, I said Ohrid. Then he wished us "Bona giornata" and that was it.
> 
> I also have pictures, and I will post them, but I'm still in Romania now, and the computer I am on is slow, and I still have to sort the pictures out.


Go to Napoli, Campania. :lol: The same.

@stickedy, the best means the least dangerous road.


----------



## stickedy

Really dangerous are none of the three possibilities (coast, middle or north), there are just differences in road quality and distance.

Because you want to reach Igoumenitsa, I would suggest these three possibilities:
1. https://goo.gl/maps/pz4Pt
2. https://goo.gl/maps/02bwB
3. https://goo.gl/maps/rluwo

I would choose the middle or coast possibility because you want to go Igoumenitsa, so Kastoria is a bit to far away in the north. That would be the route for Thessaloniki, Larissa, Trikala or Lamia. 

And forget that 5:48 h of your Google Maps route: There are construction works between Tirana and Elbasan (the motorway isn't finished yet) and around lake Ohrid. And you have to go through Tirana. So 7 to 8 hours will be more realistic for reaching Kastoria.

In version 1 and 2 there are only construction works just before Tepelena and on version 3 there aren't any big things.


----------



## tasosGR

he is right!the best choise is the 3rd.no construction works!


----------



## pepes1gr

We have some updated information on road conditions Tepelene-Memaliaj. Is still uc.


----------



## stickedy

Sadly that's not really a surprise (as well as Lim-Pogradec)  How bad is the road condition?


----------



## tasosGR

i am going to travel from Ioannina to Sarajevo next month by motorbike and i am interested to have some information on the condition of this part.


----------



## instantmalbin

Tirana to Durres expressway


----------



## instantmalbin

*Lin Pogradec will be completed in 8 months from now due to re concept of project*

The project was upgraded compared to the original one . A promenade and bicycle lane has been added as well , so the works will need some more time . 





AlbanPOLIMI said:


>


----------



## Dukljanka

stickedy said:


> Really dangerous are none of the three possibilities (coast, middle or north), there are just differences in road quality and distance.
> 
> Because you want to reach Igoumenitsa, I would suggest these three possibilities:
> 1. https://goo.gl/maps/pz4Pt
> 2. https://goo.gl/maps/02bwB
> 3. https://goo.gl/maps/rluwo
> 
> I would choose the middle or coast possibility because you want to go Igoumenitsa, so Kastoria is a bit to far away in the north. That would be the route for Thessaloniki, Larissa, Trikala or Lamia.
> 
> And forget that 5:48 h of your Google Maps route: There are construction works between Tirana and Elbasan (the motorway isn't finished yet) and around lake Ohrid. And you have to go through Tirana. So 7 to 8 hours will be more realistic for reaching Kastoria.
> 
> In version 1 and 2 there are only construction works just before Tepelena and on version 3 there aren't any big things.


I.ve changed my plans (because I'm only a woman ) and we will go to Lefkada not to Corfu. 
Google maps suggests this road:









Thank you people, you are great. 


3. https://goo.gl/maps/rluwo - Is this road dangerous?

Vlorë - Sarandë, Albania Oh, my God, I feel dizzy.


----------



## stickedy

Dukljanka said:


> I.ve changed my plans (because I'm only a woman ) and we will go to Lefkada not to Corfu.
> Google maps suggests this road:


That route is perfect!

One thing to consider, the tunnel in Preveza costs some money (not sure how much), if you want to avoid that, you can drive around Ambracian Gulf: https://goo.gl/maps/uaikT

I'm not sure if it's worth the detour.




> 3. https://goo.gl/maps/rluwo - Is this road dangerous?


It's not dangerous at all, but it's very curvy between Vlora and Saranda like a typical coastal road as you can see on the video. It's a bit comparable to the Jadranska Magistrala in Montenegro, but more curves and steeper grades. But it's very beautiful! Between Saranda and Igoumenitsa (and vice versa), it's sometimes hard to find the right road because signing isn't the favourite thing of Albanians and Greeks 

If you want to drive fast and safe, choose the other option you made that screenshot of. Perhaps the costal road it's an alternative for your back journey?


----------



## pepes1gr

the tunnel in Preveza costs 3 euro for the cars and 0.70 euro for the motorbikes.

A few days ago started working google street view for Greece.

The tunnel 
https://www.google.gr/maps/@38.948973,20.744164,3a,75y,72.88h,82.17t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s9L7WpDideGPa4wrZsoBJkQ!2e0?hl=el


----------



## Man.Utd

Dukljanka said:


> 3. https://goo.gl/maps/rluwo - Is this road dangerous?
> 
> Vlorë - Sarandë, Albania Oh, my God, I feel dizzy.


Yes a bit for sure... I have seen worse but this one is dangerous for sure, if you drive safety it's fine but if you want to take this road better take it by day.


----------



## Dukljanka

stickedy said:


> That route is perfect!
> 
> One thing to consider, the tunnel in Preveza costs some money (not sure how much), if you want to avoid that, you can drive around Ambracian Gulf: https://goo.gl/maps/uaikT
> 
> I'm not sure if it's worth the detour.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not dangerous at all, but it's very curvy between Vlora and Saranda like a typical coastal road as you can see on the video. It's a bit comparable to the Jadranska Magistrala in Montenegro, but more curves and steeper grades. But it's very beautiful! Between Saranda and Igoumenitsa (and vice versa), it's sometimes hard to find the right road because signing isn't the favourite thing of Albanians and Greeks
> 
> If you want to drive fast and safe, choose the other option you made that screenshot of. Perhaps the costal road it's an alternative for your back journey?


3 euros, not a big deal. Thanks. 

I hate roads with many curves and deep canyons like Podgorica - Kolašin, or Cetinje - Budva.
Maybe we do to Ksamil for two days when we come back, I like it very much. The best place in Albania. Butrint is very interesting, too. 
There is a strange ferry. ))


----------



## Dukljanka

Man.Utd said:


> Yes a bit for sure... I have seen worse but this one is dangerous for sure, if you drive safety it's fine but if you want to take this road better take it by day.


Me too. Roads to Lefkada best beaches. Oh my God. hno: Only three have normal acces. what a pitty.


----------



## stickedy

Dukljanka said:


> 3 euros, not a big deal. Thanks.
> 
> I hate roads with many curves and deep canyons like Podgorica - Kolašin, or Cetinje - Budva.
> Maybe we do to Ksamil for two days when we come back, I like it very much. The best place in Albania. Butrint is very interesting, too.
> There is a strange ferry. ))


Then don't drive on the costal road and take the one over Tepelena. That's easy terrain!


----------



## Dukljanka

stickedy said:


> Then don't drive on the costal road and take the one over Tepelena. That's easy terrain!


You are right. It's better option for me.


----------



## lastsamurai

Shot from A3

https://www.flickr.com/photos/universewithme/14473095021


----------



## MichiH

When will the A3 Tirana – Elbasan be completed?


----------



## lastsamurai

MichiH said:


> When will the A3 Tirana – Elbasan be completed?


Media says by December,no data from the ministry of transport.


----------



## cinxxx

Some pictures from me...
*Hani i Hotit to Shkodra*


Bozhaj/Hani i Hotit von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

AL_SH1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*From Shkodra to Tirana*


AL_SH1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH1 von cinxxx auf Flickr

A short stretch motorway-like


AL_SH1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

AL_SH1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH1 von cinxxx auf Flickr

*I will return with more from Tirana to Pogradec...*


----------



## lastsamurai

Thank u for your photos.


----------



## cinxxx

You're welcome :cheers2:
Moving on, from Tirana to Tushemisht (border with Macedonia)

*Half profile A3 towards Elbasan*


AL_A3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_A3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_A3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_A3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_A3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

AL_A3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_A3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_A3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_A3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_A3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*In Elbasan*


AL_SH3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

AL_SH3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH3 von cinxxx auf Flickr

*Ohrid Lake in the background*


AL_SH3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

AL_SH3 von cinxxx auf Flickr

From a rest place, great views 


AL_SH3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

AL_SH64 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH64 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH64 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH64 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH64 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Just before the border...*

The opposite direction


AL_SH64 von cinxxx auf Flickr


AL_SH64 von cinxxx auf Flickr

The border crossing


AL_SH64 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## lastsamurai

instantmalbin said:


> The works for the A4 ( Fier Bypass ) have started !!!
> 
> Here is an update


Gr8.Let's hope to see the A5 soon or the southern axle,Elbasan-Berat-Përmet.


----------



## instantmalbin

Levan Tepelen is almost 100 % finished . Here is the segment ( Memaliaj Tepelen) that was not even paved some months ago . Now it is paved and they should soon start to put the final layer of asfalt etc.







The second video , starts where the first one finishes , and this is the Tepelene to Gjirokaster national road ( build like 7 years ago ) , still in a very good shape ( starting from the 3rd min . )


----------



## instantmalbin

Secondary roads > Coastal Road in the albanian riviera 



Edi_H said:


> *Rruga "Qazim Pali", Borsh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.650039771759078.1073741902.378091152287276&type=1


----------



## instantmalbin

From Tirana To Vlora ( includes views from the Lushnje Fier express way , A2 motorway , and Vlore national road )


----------



## lastsamurai

E-762


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Is this SH1 ?


----------



## lastsamurai

A3 update as of august 2014










Tor Anders Johansen


----------



## lastsamurai

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Is this SH1 ?


Its the extended part of A1 or Fushë Krujë-Thumanë-Milot section.Plans are that all section from Durrës to RKS border in Morinë to be called A1 and to be upgraded into a full motorway.


----------



## lastsamurai

--


----------



## threo2k

lastsamurai said:


> Its the extended part of A1 or Fushë Krujë-Thumanë-Milot section.Plans are that all section from Durrës to RKS border in Morinë to be called A1 and to be upgraded into a full motorway.



When will this happen? any date of when this will be finished?


----------



## Ushtari

lastsamurai said:


> A1 by *Tor Anders Johansen*


Are you sure this is A1 in Albania? because it looks like R7 motorway in Kosovo


----------



## lastsamurai

^^
Ashtu ja ka vënë zotëria emrin.


----------



## instantmalbin

Plepa rrogozhine expressway is finally finishing as well ( Photo made 2 days ago by Albanpolimi ) . 

20140823_085500 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr


----------



## Ulpiana

Ushtari said:


> Are you sure this is A1 in Albania? because it looks like R7 motorway in Kosovo


That's correct. It is this location.


----------



## lastsamurai

instantmalbin said:


> Plepa rrogozhine expressway is finally finishing as well ( Photo made 2 days ago by Albanpolimi ) .
> 
> https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5594/14857073149_83eda1f61c_b.jpg[img][/url][url=https://flic.kr/p/oCSoeB]20140823_085500[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]AlbanPOLIMI-2012[/url], on Flickr[/QUOTE]
> 
> [MEDIA=youtube]1QaLtflp_Jw[/MEDIA]


----------



## grykaerugoves

Kosovo's R7 motorway has this distinctive cut on its hard shoulder's solid line.... Anyone know the reason for it? Could it be an indicator of distance cars need to keep?


----------



## lastsamurai

lastsamurai said:


> E-762


----------



## instantmalbin

From the airport to Tirana . After the 7th minute is Tirana Durres expressway. ( i always thought that you needed more than 12 minutes but obviously i was mistaken lol )


----------



## lastsamurai

A chinese company will build a motorway that will link Albania with FYRMKD.

https://translate.google.com/transl...en-shqiperi-maqedoni-78-12598.html&edit-text=


----------



## Gubot

lastsamurai said:


> A chinese company will build a motorway that will link Albania with FYRMKD.
> 
> https://translate.google.com/transl...en-shqiperi-maqedoni-78-12598.html&edit-text=


What is the chance of Albania accepting the chinese loan(+construction companies)? What will be the route? Elbasan-Struga or Tirana-Debar?


----------



## instantmalbin

The finished part of Tirana s city ring road ( the remaining part is being constructed as well )


----------



## instantmalbin

*Levan Tepelene ( 80 kms ) 100 % finished*







The last 30 kms ( of the road that started in 2010 ) , which till some months ago were unfinished , but obviously the road is 100 % constructed now . 

Video from the new ( compared to the first lot that finished 1 year ago ) segment


----------



## instantmalbin

*Project for the Tirana Durres ( shown in the video ) express way*









> http://acp.al/projects/191/Projekti-per-gjelberimin-e-rruges-Tirane-Rinas-


----------



## instantmalbin

*A3 Tirane Elbasan*

From the finished part



AlbanPOLIMI said:


> Levizja behej ne nje korsi, me shpejtesi te lejuar 60 km/h.
> 
> 
> DSCN2617 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr





AlbanPOLIMI said:


> DSCN2626 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN2627 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN2630 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN2631 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr


----------



## lastsamurai

^^
ok

:cheers:


----------



## lastsamurai

^^



AlbanPOLIMI said:


> Ka nisur gjelberimi:
> 
> 
> DSCN2634 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN2636 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN2637 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr





AlbanPOLIMI said:


> DSCN2641 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN2642 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN2643 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN2644 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN2645 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr


----------



## lastsamurai

Some others from A3



AlbanPOLIMI said:


> DSCN2649 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN2651 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN2653 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN2655 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN2657 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr


----------



## lastsamurai

Toward 'Mother Teresa' airport



Elianto said:


> Rruga per ne Rinas. Edhe pse ende te vogla, mbjellja e pemeve me la nje shije te mire.
> 
> 
> host immagini


----------



## ILTarantino

Italy and Albania have the same road signs


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Signs for tunnels are the same and for the bridges too.


----------



## lastsamurai

ILTarantino said:


> Italy and Albania have the same road signs


Yes,they are italian adopted model.


----------



## x-type

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Signs for tunnels are the same and for the bridges too.


all signs have exactly the same design. even directional.


----------



## lastsamurai

Works on 'Mother Teresa' airport pass



gjergjkastrioti said:


> Autoudha Tirane vs Durres , kthesa per ne Aeroport Rinas


----------



## lastsamurai

Bypass of Durrës(second largest city).An important investment to link the city with Tirana and further.


----------



## lastsamurai

^^


AlbanPOLIMI said:


> *Edi Rama FB*


----------



## grykaerugoves

lastsamurai said:


> Yes,they are italian adopted model.


Its a shame really, for a country that has been independent longer than than there ever was any road infrastructure, Albania should have really invested in its own unique road design and signage. I call it being lazy. Italian road sign designs are not the prettiest in the world either.

They do not suit the Albanian language either as the letters ë and ç are not used in that particular font and does not enable city names and warning signs to be spelled correctly.


----------



## lastsamurai

grykaerugoves said:


> Its a shame really, for a country that has been independent longer than than there ever was any road infrastructure, Albania should have really invested in its own unique road design and signage.


Everybody takes examples for someone else.



grykaerugoves said:


> I call it being lazy. Italian road sign designs are not the prettiest in the world either.


If we could be at last 10% of Italy,everything was going to be perfect.


grykaerugoves said:


> They do not suit the Albanian language either as the letters ë and ç are not used in that particular font and does not enable city names and warning signs to be spelled correctly.


Agree for this part,but it will come it's time too.


----------



## instantmalbin

*“Hani i Hotit-Tamarë”*

A secondary road , so not something that big , but still impressive because of the scenery . 



Edi_H said:


> *Leqet e Hotit*





Edi_H said:


> ^^
> Fotot janë marrë sot gjatë vizitës së Kryeministrit Rama në zonën e Kelmendit. Ballkoni panoramik, pjesë e rrugës “Hani i Hotit-Tamarë” që po rindërtohet nga FSHZH, ofron një pamje mahnitëse mbi “Leqet e Hotit”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.690300707732984.1073741915.378091152287276&type=1


----------



## stickedy

That will be a quite important road in the future (when it's finished completly) since it's the shortest connection between Plav / Andrijevica and Podgorica (Montenegro) and between Peja (Kosovo) and Shkodra.


----------



## tasosGR

I travelled from kakavie to Hani i hotit last week (5 Hours) and i would like to ask about Fier and Skodra ring road.Just for Fier you need about half an hour to pass...


----------



## instantmalbin

tasosGR said:


> I travelled from kakavie to Hani i hotit last week (5 Hours) and i would like to ask about Fier and Skodra ring road.Just for Fier you need about half an hour to pass...


Fier Ring Road ( A4 motorway ) is under construction and next summer the half profile should be finished


----------



## lastsamurai

tasosGR said:


> I travelled from kakavie to Hani i hotit last week (5 Hours) and i would like to ask about Fier and Skodra ring road.Just for Fier you need about half an hour to pass...


The bypass of Fier or A4 motorway is u/c atm,in a couple of months it will be passable,works were halted for a bit as on that place were found ruins of an old illyrian city and maybe there will be a little change on the project.


----------



## lastsamurai

DP


----------



## MichiH

lastsamurai said:


> The bypass of Fier or A4 motorway is u/c atm,*in a couple of months it will be passable*,works were halted for a bit as on that place were found ruins of an old illyrian city and maybe there will be a little change on the project.


2015?


----------



## instantmalbin

MichiH said:


> 2015?


June 2015 is the deadline


----------



## MichiH

Is there any information about the estimated completion of the A3 Tirana – Mushqeta (December 2014?) and SH4 Kavaje – Rrogozhine (Late 2014?), is 2014 still possible?


----------



## lastsamurai

MichiH said:


> 2015?


Dates is not that are very well respected here,but due to the works on going, in the upcoming summer let's say it will be passable,not finished.As we find always the most sh!ttiest and most corrupted companies to build our roads ,like italian and greek one for A3 motorway.


----------



## lastsamurai

MichiH said:


> Is there any information about the estimated completion of the A3 Tirana – Mushqeta (December 2014?) and SH4 Kavaje – Rrogozhine (Late 2014?), is 2014 still possible?


Based on what media says,A3 will be ready(completed) by March 2015.

Kavajë-Rrogozhinë?.Already finished.

In august 2014



instantmalbin said:


> Plepa rrogozhine expressway is finally finishing as well ( Photo made 2 days ago by Albanpolimi ) .
> 
> 20140823_085500 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

edit..


----------



## g.spinoza

His message has been reported to mods and deleted. No need to continue.


----------



## instantmalbin

what did i miss ?


----------



## g.spinoza

Nothing related to roads, so never mind.


----------



## lastsamurai

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> edit..


Ça u bo?


----------



## pepes1gr

could someone tell me the condition of the road Pogradec(Al) - Struga (Mk).
Thanks


----------



## stickedy

East or west of lake Ohrid? The road on west side is currently under construction in Albania from Pogradec to Lin. The rest is in good condition, in Albania as well as in Macedonia (in Albania it was reconstructed a few years ago).

The road on the east side is another story. It's ok in Albania (although a bit crowded since it runs directly along the beach), but in Macedonia it's rather curvy and steep in some parts from Sveti Naum to Pestani. From there it's ok towards Ohrid (also crowded because of the beaches) and then perfect from Ohrid to Struga.


----------



## pepes1gr

stickedy said:


> East or west of lake Ohrid? The road on west side is currently under construction in Albania from Pogradec to Lin. The rest is in good condition, in Albania as well as in Macedonia (in Albania it was reconstructed a few years ago).
> 
> The road on the east side is another story. It's ok in Albania (although a bit crowded since it runs directly along the beach), but in Macedonia it's rather curvy and steep in some parts from Sveti Naum to Pestani. From there it's ok towards Ohrid (also crowded because of the beaches) and then perfect from Ohrid to Struga.


Thanks for the quick reply Stickedy.
Tomorrow morning I'll go from pogradets after the west side of the lake will go to strouga to do night in Ohrid. I believe do not have much of a problem because I have a small car


----------



## stickedy

Na, it will take approx. between 1 and 2 hours, depending on traffic on the border. The construction site was a bit rough back in August (as most construction sites in Albania), I guess they already made some progress, so no real problem there.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Is there any new motorway which is going to be U/C soon in Albania ?


----------



## lastsamurai

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Is there any new motorway which is going to be U/C soon in Albania ?


Soon?

There is already the big bypass of Fier which maybe will be called A4 motorway as an important axle to link central with southern Albania.

I may add also 'Arbëri' highway(Tiranë-Dibër-Shkup in FYRMKD) as it may turn into a full motorway after a chinese company will build it.


----------



## pepes1gr

Yesterday we passed the road from pogradec to Struga. the condition of the road especially in the first kilometers sucks. many potholes that you can not see rain list. the last mile was almost in perfect condition. Finally the work in Albania can very slowly.


----------



## instantmalbin

*A4 motorway ( Fier Bypass )*



Dyrrachium said:


> * Edi Rama-FB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152566206521523.1073742437.138734771522&type=1



Photos from the A4 which is under construction


----------



## lastsamurai

A3 motorway update


----------



## Picotto

lastsamurai said:


> A3 motorway update


When this motorway will be finished completely?


----------



## lastsamurai

Picotto said:


> When this motorway will be finished completely?


They say by March 2015.The majority of work was done.


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ They had also said that it would be finished in December 2014.


----------



## lastsamurai

^^
Ehh,nothing new.


----------



## Picotto

lastsamurai said:


> They say by March 2015.The majority of work was done.


OK, by the way that music on the video is horrible 

And what about these two roads on north to Theth and Vermosh? Is the road to Theth completely paved now?


----------



## lastsamurai

Picotto said:


> OK, by the way that music on the video is horrible


Most of returned migrants from Greece listen that crap.Disgusting,but they like it.



Picotto said:


> And what about these two roads on north to Theth and Vermosh? Is the road to Theth completely paved now?


Sorry,i don't have any info.


----------



## suvi genije

Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> ^^ They had also said that it would be finished in December 2014.


Not a big delay.
It will be nice motorway.
My friend told me that old Italian road TR-ELB was horrible (unmarked, narrow and curvy).
Together with south-western TR bypass, it will be good onnection to Durres.


----------



## stickedy

Picotto said:


> And what about these two roads on north to Theth and Vermosh? Is the road to Theth completely paved now?


The road to Theth is paved up to the mountain pass.


----------



## lastsamurai

suvi genije said:


> Not a big delay.
> It will be nice motorway.
> My friend told me that old Italian road TR-ELB was horrible (unmarked, narrow and curvy).
> Together with south-western TR bypass, it will be good onnection to Durres.


The old road was build in 1933.






It was good for the army,not for civilians.


----------



## Picotto

lastsamurai said:


> The old road was build in 1933.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was good for the army,not for civilians.


Well it is curvy and narrow but it seems that is in good condition and is marked as well based on this video.


----------



## lastsamurai

Picotto said:


> Well it is curvy and narrow but it seems that is in good condition and is marked as well based on this video.


It has always been in good condition,i mean,always paved.Just curvy and dangerous though.


----------



## FiveYears

Hi guys,

which roads you suggest me to reach Igoumenitsa(GR) if I enter in Albania on the bordercrossing near Shkoder? 

Thanks


----------



## stickedy

Three possibilities:
1. https://goo.gl/maps/slK3Z
2. https://goo.gl/maps/voExy
3. https://goo.gl/maps/p57ZS

Take the first option if you have time and want to see something (Albanian coast / Lllogara pass). Depends on your car. The second option is when you want to avoid the coastal region (e.g. transporter or with trailer) and the third option is when you want to reach Greece as fast as possible.


----------



## lastsamurai

'Chinese Exim Bank” to build/transform 'Arbëri' road into a motorway.

'Arbëri' road or Tiranë-Dibër section which may expand beyond Fyromian border.



















https://translate.google.com/transl...ekti-nis-n--vitin-2015-259899.html&edit-text=

In English

http://www.balkaneu.com/albania-signs-deal-chinese-exim-bank-funding-projects-infrastructure/


----------



## bigic

If Macedonia builds its section between Debar and Kicevo, it would become the fastest and the best connection between Skopje and Tirana.


----------



## lastsamurai

bigic said:


> If Macedonia builds its section between Debar and Kicevo, it would become the fastest and the best connection between Skopje and Tirana.


I don't know to who this road my interest as for Albania is not that urgent as country have other priorities or needs in the road infrastructure.What i have read on the media,the fyromian govern will expand it toward Skopje.


----------



## bigic

lastsamurai said:


> I don't know to who this road my interest as for Albania is not that urgent as country have other priorities or needs in the road infrastructure.


For example, Tirana-Shkoder and further towards Montenegro?


----------



## lastsamurai

bigic said:


> For example, Tirana-Shkoder and further towards Montenegro?


Absolutely,Tiranë-Shkodër expansion into a full motorway is a national priority.The big bypass of Fieri,the southern corridor also.But,they go and build a motorway that doesn't have urgent necessity as the lack of traffic or it doesn't have any economic importance.


----------



## instantmalbin

Autobahnftw said:


> When is it planned that Durres-Tirane expressway will be expanded to 3+3 lanes?
> 
> Also what is the number of cars passing it every day?


There are no plans for the time being for the expansion of that expressway . If you see in the photos above in the previous page , you will notice that there are some aesthetic works on progress on both sides ( so no expansion is planned in the short term )

You will notice also that parallel to the expressway there is also a 1x1 national road , which helps with the traffic , mainly for the businesses that are located there . So in essence it has the capacity of a 3x3 . 

As for the numbers of the cars passing per day , i am not aware of any numbers , however it is the busiest road in Albania , and especially in the summer ( because of tourism and returning ex pats , the number of cars increases dramatically ) .


----------



## instantmalbin

instantmalbin said:


> The overpass of the Tirane Durres expressway just before entering Tirana


quoting because the photos would otherwise 'get lost' in the end of the previous page


----------



## lastsamurai

Autobahnftw said:


> When is it planned that Durres-Tirane expressway will be expanded to 3+3 lanes?
> 
> Also what is the number of cars passing it every day?


Some years ago was talked for an Qatari company that was going to expand it into a 3*3 motorway,but there's no need to do it as the two parallell secondary roads together with the main road handle the traffic..despite Tiranë-Durrës being the busiest road in the country.

Actually they are working on it.After 2-3 months it will change face totally.



lastsamurai said:


> I bera sot keto.Mbjellja e palmave,mbyllja e gropes pergjate gjithe rruges dhe rregullimi i siperfaqes se rruges po i jepnin nje fytyre tjeter.





lastsamurai said:


> Trafiku ishte renduar pak si pasoje e punimeve por edhe per shkak te festave te fundvitit nga ardhja e emigranteve.


Look after the works


----------



## stickedy

Perhaps a bit optimistic...


----------



## instantmalbin

stickedy said:


> Perhaps a bit optimistic...


In all honesty i do not thing so , provided that they keep up the intensity that they have now . They are changing everything including the in between crash barrier with a new one , also they are replacing the old lights with new solar powered lights produced in Albania by an albanian company , and they are creating a green zone all the way parallel to the expressway on both sides ( there is plenty of space ) . 

What i am not sure yet is if the bridges ( for the pedestrians ) will be replaced as well with more modern ones , although according to the render they should .


----------



## Kanadzie

instantmalbin said:


> *Fondi Shqiptar i Zhvillimit - FB*
> 
> East Albania


it is a major improvement to the old road bridge on the right side :lol:


----------



## stickedy

instantmalbin said:


> In all honesty i do not thing so , provided that they keep up the intensity that they have now . They are changing everything including the in between crash barrier with a new one , also they are replacing the old lights with new solar powered lights produced in Albania by an albanian company , and they are creating a green zone all the way parallel to the expressway on both sides ( there is plenty of space ) .
> 
> What i am not sure yet is if the bridges ( for the pedestrians ) will be replaced as well with more modern ones , although according to the render they should .


I don't doubt that they will do this or at least try to do it, but I doubt that those changes and improvements will be of long continuance.

Just a few examples:
1. Water: Albania is - at least in the summer - a hot and dry country. So somehow all those green spaces, flowers and trees need to be watered somehow or by someone. I have the feeling that this is not thought about well. I know that this works in Tirana center, but a city is not comparable with an inter-city expressway.

2. Trash: There's trash lying everywhere in Albania and I don't see why people shouldn't throw their trash there as well. Don't get me wrong, the trash situation improved noticeable in the past years but it's still a long way to go to get this problem solved and the attitude of the people right. So, in order to keep that green areas clean, there's also someone needed to clean it. At least once a day... And to be honest, there would be many better places in Albania that need to be cleaned than right and left of an expressway.

3. People: I have the feeling that everyone drives and walks where he just thinks that he wants to. Do that several time on those green areas and there won't be any green at all.

So, don't get me wrong, it would be great if the look of that expressway would improve like shown on the pictures - or at least partly - but I doubt that this look will last long. Sadly


----------



## instantmalbin

You are entitled to your opinion even if it is based on false premises . Let us agree to disagree especially with the trash part , and the 'people will drive on top of the grass 'part. 

However there are already some finished parts close to the exit of the Tirane Durres expressway for the TIA airport which is even further from Tirana , and it looks perfect . No one is throwing trash or driving on the grass or on the trees . I mean wtf ?!


----------



## lastsamurai

Works on Tiranë-Durrës expressway.

Credits to *AlbanPolimi*.



AlbanPOLIMI said:


> DSCN3399 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN3400 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr





AlbanPOLIMI said:


> DSCN3388 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN3390 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN3392 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr


----------



## lastsamurai

And these are by me.



lastsamurai said:


> Sot





lastsamurai said:


>


----------



## Norsko

Will the Tirana - Durres highway get motorway status after the upgrade?


----------



## instantmalbin

Norsko said:


> Will the Tirana - Durres highway get motorway status after the upgrade?


I do not think so , the works are mostly aesthetic in nature . Although it could be considered as such after the completion of the works .

There are however 2 other motorways under construction at the moment : A3( Tirana Elbasan motorway ) which will finish within the 3 next months , and A4 ( Fier Bypass ) which will finish within 1 year and a half . :cheers:


----------



## casperas28

Tirana - Elbasan in 3 months? İts minimum 1.5 years.


----------



## instantmalbin

The deadline is March 2015 .... half of it is already opened and finished including the tunnels ( the second lot )


----------



## Christophorus

are there any news on the Tirana bypass?


----------



## instantmalbin

^^ . Works continue on that part (where the road stops ) , although they work at a very slow pace


----------



## lastsamurai

Christophorus said:


> are there any news on the Tirana bypass?


Are u talking about the outer ring road?.Bcz the onliest bypass u/c is that of Durrës(Second largest city) and that of Fier which will link A2 with Levan-Tepelenë section.


----------



## lastsamurai

casperas28 said:


> Tirana - Elbasan in 3 months? İts minimum 1.5 years.


Only a little was left to be done.If not in march,in the summer will be finished.


----------



## Ulpiana

lastsamurai said:


> Are u talking about the outer ring road?.Bcz the onliest bypass u/c is that of Durrës(Second largest city) and that of Fier which will link A2 with Levan-Tepelenë section.


In Shkodra, bypass started to be constructed few years ago, but it seems that the works have stopped completely. Still, a huge embarkment of unfinished bypass road/highway serves quite good as a dam that protects the city from floods.


----------



## instantmalbin

A road that is connecting east Tirana with the outer ring road of Tirana , has been almost finished . 



Dyrrachium said:


> *23 janar*


----------



## Interist

Ca Jane keto shtyllat ?


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

^^ Apparently they are lighting poles, but have yet to mount brackets and accessories.


----------



## Kumanovari

instantmalbin said:


> *Fondi Shqiptar i Zhvillimit - FB*
> 
> East Albania


shembull! :cheers:


----------



## lastsamurai

Interist said:


> Ca Jane keto shtyllat ?


Drita.:dunno:


----------



## GROBIN

Verso said:


> No, I asked why TIRANE was written with*out* dots above the "E".


I am curious about this too. I noticed in Albania they never use this Ë on their road signs (as per Verso's example), but in Kosovo they do. Is that a matter of a non-obligation to write the Ë when you write in capital letters?


----------



## Mad-Vampire-10

GROBIN said:


> Is that a matter of a non-obligation to write the Ë when you write in capital letters?


No, it's simply a matter of negligence of those who should take care about these things.


----------



## grykaerugoves

They've opted to use the Italian font which does not facilitate the Albanian language very well. They should adopt the road signs used in Kosovo and make it a single road system design.


----------



## bigic

grykaerugoves said:


> They should adopt the road signs used in Kosovo and make it a single road system design.


As far as I know, Kosovo doesn't have official road sign design. Do you mean the design used in ex Yugoslavia countries, also partially used in Kosovo amongst others?


----------



## grykaerugoves

Road signage system in Kosovo is slightly different to that of Serbia and all other former Yugo republics.


----------



## lastsamurai

grykaerugoves said:


> Road signage system in Kosovo is slightly different to that of Serbia and all other former Yugo republics.


True that.


----------



## lastsamurai

grykaerugoves said:


> They've opted to use the Italian font which does not facilitate the Albanian language very well. They should adopt the road signs used in Kosovo and make it a *single road system design*.


After reunification maybe.

I like the Kosovo road system design tbh,but in Albania everything is borrowed by Italy.


----------



## lastsamurai

Some views from recent works in Tiranë-Durrës expressway.


----------



## lastsamurai

A part of Durrës-Rrogozhinë section.

SH4















thnx to *instantmalbin*


----------



## lastsamurai

Transformation of Tiranë-Durrës expressway.(u/c)


----------



## instantmalbin

*Plepa Rrogozhine expressway - almost finished*

Photos by Alban_polimi




DSCN3438 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr


DSCN3440 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr


DSCN3441 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr


DSCN3444 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr


DSCN3446 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr


DSCN3449 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr


DSCN3450 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr


DSCN3451 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr


DSCN3453 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr


DSCN3455 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr


----------



## lastsamurai

^^


----------



## dave64

Can anyone tell me how much of the SH20 and SH21 has been resurfaced
I have seen photos on recent travel blogs showing new tarmac but not what part of the roads are covered

Cheers Dave


----------



## instantmalbin

*Rehabilitation of 2 overpasses-Bridges in Durres District*

2 Different bridges/overpasses ( Ura e plepave and Ura e Dajlanit ) are being rehabilitated . The renders are also included . Credits for the photos go to AlbanPolimi



AlbanPOLIMI said:


> *Ura e Plepave:*
> 
> 
> DSC_0252 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0249 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0251 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr





AlbanPOLIMI said:


> *Ura e Dajlanit:
> *
> 
> DSCN3429 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN3431 by AlbanPOLIMI-2012, on Flickr


----------



## instantmalbin

dave64 said:


> Can anyone tell me how much of the SH20 and SH21 has been resurfaced
> I have seen photos on recent travel blogs showing new tarmac but not what part of the roads are covered
> 
> Cheers Dave


Sorry personally i have no idea , and i guess not many will know given that , that road is far away from urban centers and not that big in importance in the sense that it has not that much traffic .


----------



## x-type

grykaerugoves said:


> Road signage system in Kosovo is slightly different to that of Serbia and all other former Yugo republics.


Kosovo at R7 has the same signs' design as Croatia uses on its roads.


----------



## lastsamurai

Kostas97,these are the 'most' recent images from 'Arbëri' road or Tiranë-Dibër(At fyromian border) section.


----------



## kostas97

About the A3, I think that an extension to Tepelene will lead to an extension to Kakavia, right at the border. Especially if the Ionia Odos motorway will be extended from Ioannina to Kakavia, this will be the most probable thing

But the Elbasan-Berat-Tepelene section will cost a lot (like € 1B), right?

And in conclusion, I think that if the aforementioned section is constructed, then a road connecing the road with Vlore (if possible)


----------



## kostas97

lastsamurai said:


> Kostas97,these are the 'most' recent images from 'Arbëri' road or Tiranë-Dibër(At fyromian border) section.


Thank you @lastsamurai!


----------



## lastsamurai

kostas97 said:


> About the A3, I think that an extension to Tepelene will lead to an extension to Kakavia, right at the border. Especially if the Ionia Odos motorway will be extended from Ioannina to Kakavia, this will be the most probable thing


That's the most logical route as at the border in Përmet named 'The 3 bridges' the traffic is very low compared from what come in Kakavija in Gjirokastër.



kostas97 said:


> But the Elbasan-Berat-Tepelene section will cost a lot (like € 1B), right?


Yes,even much more.The terrain is worser than mountains of A1 motorway.


----------



## helloween 1

Rrogozhine-Fier
Originally posted by lastsamurai in the albanian forum


----------



## nixon75

*The fastest way from Prizren to Shkodra*

Hello,

if anybody can tell me what is the fastest way from Prizren to Shkoder? I have passed the route in 2006 (Shkoder - Kukes), but road was terible (150km in 7h). Is the road now reconstructed? Is it better option to go on highway to Tirana and how long would it take? Tnx in advance.


----------



## Ulpiana

You should go Prizren – Kukës – Reshen – Milot – Lezhë – Shkodër.

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Shk...b8d3d5850!2m2!1d20.7414739!2d42.2152585?hl=en


----------



## nixon75

Ulpiana said:


> You should go Prizre


Falimderit!
Is it a good road?


----------



## Ulpiana

nixon75 said:


> Falimderit!
> Is it a good road?


Yes. In two and a half hours you should reach Shkoder.


----------



## nixon75

Ulpiana said:


> Yes. In two and a half hours you should reach Shkoder.


tnx!


----------



## lastsamurai

Ulpiana said:


> You should go Prizren – Kukës – Reshen – Milot – Lezhë – Shkodër.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Shk...b8d3d5850!2m2!1d20.7414739!2d42.2152585?hl=en


+1


----------



## MichiH

According to previous announcements, two motorway sections should be opened soon:

*A4:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 22km (2013 to June 2015) – ? – map
*A3:* Tirana – Mushqeta ~17km (April 2011 to Mid 2015) – ? – map

Are the opening dates still up-to-date? Any precise opening date or delay?


----------



## stickedy

I guess Mbrostar - Levan will last another year. The works aren't far enough for an opening this year. Perhaps they will make a temporary connection in Mbrostar or just open parts of the road, but I don't know this. Anyway, it won't be ready in June!

And as far as I know there aren't any works on the still missing parts of A3 Tirana - Elbasan at all.


----------



## MichiH

^^ When have works been stopped? I thought there's just a (little) delay:



MichiH said:


> lastsamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what media says,A3 will be ready(completed) by *March 2015*.
> 
> 
> 
> When will the remaining 17km A3 section b/n Tirana and Mushqeta be opened for traffic?
Click to expand...




Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> They say between three to four months!.


Is a 2015 opening still possible?


----------



## stickedy

I can't say. Last year in August there weren't any works and I didn't read any informations that there are currently ongoing works or even a completion date, there are zero informations about the current state.


----------



## Ulpiana

MichiH said:


> According to previous announcements, two motorway sections should be opened soon:
> 
> *A4:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 22km (2013 to June 2015) – ? – map


This motorway, when the Albanian Prime-minister went to inspect works in December 2014, it was said that will be opened/completed in the spring of 2016. The constructing company said that they will try to open one carriageway before the beginning of 2015 turistic season... 




MichiH said:


> *A3:* Tirana – Mushqeta ~17km (April 2011 to Mid 2015) – ? – map


According to this video, officials of Ministry of Infrastructure are saying that the motorway will be completed in the end of 2015.

My opinion is that this goal will not be reached. Main trouble in construction of this motorway is (unexpected) big landslides at place Ibë. It seems that now they are considering the change of the route of the motorway.


----------



## skoZE

Hi everyone,
I need some help, I am traveling to corfu in Greece from Bosnia via montenegro and Albania so can you tell me what is the best route through Albania is everything covered with motorways how much time do I need and everything else that could help me. Thanks


----------



## Ulpiana

skoZE said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need some help, I am traveling to corfu in Greece from Bosnia via montenegro and Albania so can you tell me what is the best route through Albania is everything covered with motorways how much time do I need and everything else that could help me. Thanks


In Albania you should enter from Podgorica through Hani i Hotit. Use this route I Albania: 
Hani i Hotit; Shkoder; Lezhë; Durrës; Rogozhinë; Lushnje; Fier; Levan; Gjirokastër, Sarandë, ferry to Corfu.

Or: Hani i Hotit; Shkoder; Lezhë; Durrës; Rogozhinë; Lushnje; Fier; Levan; Gjirokastër; Konispol, Igoumenitsa (GRE); ferry to Corfu.

Closer, and faster is through Sarandë.


----------



## tasosGR

New satelite image of Fieri bypass

https://browse.digitalglobe.com/ima...3EF99100&imageHeight=natres&imageWidth=natres


----------



## instantmalbin

Thanx for the share . Seems that the construction is progressing relatively fast


----------



## lastsamurai

A part of Tiranë-Durrës expressway.










Fatjon Kapllanaj


----------



## supints

*SH21 from Shkodër Lake to Theth in good state?*

According to thethi-guide.com/theth-is-now-accessible-by-normal-car,
the road is since 2014 usable for normal cars. Till Bogë is covered by asphalt, according to photos at panoramio.com and elsewhere. Can somebody confirm this? Thanks


----------



## stickedy

There's asphalt up to the mountain pass beyond Boge. However the road on the other side is quite bad! You can drive it with a normal car, but I wouldn't recommend it to anybody!


----------



## lastsamurai

supints said:


> According to thethi-guide.com/theth-is-now-accessible-by-normal-car,
> the road is since 2014 usable for normal cars. Till Bogë is covered by asphalt, according to photos at panoramio.com and elsewhere. Can somebody confirm this? Thanks


Here is a recent video by a Polish tourist up in Theth.






Another one from May 2015 by some romanian bikers.






In this thread,you can have better information about rural roads in Albania and Kosova.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459591&page=27


----------



## lastsamurai

stickedy said:


> There's asphalt up to the mountain pass beyond Boge. However the road on the other side is quite bad! You can drive it with a normal car, but I wouldn't recommend it to anybody!


You are misleading people with your wrong information,you are not even albanian to start with.Get out of this thread you troll.


----------



## stickedy

lastsamurai said:


> You are misleading people with your wrong information,you are not even albanian to start with.Get out of this thread you troll.


Are you kidding? I've been there and drove that road! It's perfect till Qafa e Thorës, but the remaining section down to Theth is bad. You can drive there with a normal car, but you can't recommend it to everybody. I don't have a problem there, but many, many others will have a problem.

Have a look at that road, the photos are from October 2014 (not made by me!) and there aren't nor were any works since then. It's 16 km like this, not just a few hundred meters.


























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/113155447
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/113010169
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/113155448

I expect an apology!


----------



## polkower

*payment by card*

Sorry for the small offtop, but what about card payments at petrol stations in Albania? Is it possible? 

And what about condition of the road from Skopje to Elbasan via Ohrid? (Cause the rest part, from Elbasan to Sarande, I've already seen on the previous pages).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## helloween 1

polkower said:


> Sorry for the small offtop, but what about card payments at petrol stations in Albania? Is it possible?
> 
> And what about condition of the road from Skopje to Elbasan via Ohrid? (Cause the rest part, from Elbasan to Sarande, I've already seen on the previous pages).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The road from Ohrid to Elbasan is good. Most of petrol stations accept only cash (lek or euros) but there are a few who accept cards as well


----------



## lastsamurai

polkower said:


> Sorry for the small offtop, but what about card payments at petrol stations in Albania? Is it possible?
> 
> And what about condition of the road from Skopje to Elbasan via Ohrid? (Cause the rest part, from Elbasan to Sarande, I've already seen on the previous pages).
> 
> Thanks in advance.







Like *helloween 1* said,mostly(if not all) accept only cash,in albanian lekë,euro or $.


----------



## stickedy

polkower said:


> Sorry for the small offtop, but what about card payments at petrol stations in Albania? Is it possible?


On most (if not all) stations it's not possible, just cash. If you pay in Euro (possible on almost any station), be careful with the exchange rate. It happened to me four times that they tried to make the rate 1:100 instead of 1:137. It was no problem after I said it and then we made something like 1:130. Just have a look 



> And what about condition of the road from Skopje to Elbasan via Ohrid? (Cause the rest part, from Elbasan to Sarande, I've already seen on the previous pages).


The road is perfect. A nice road through a very nice landscape. It's a bit hard to find places to overtake, but traffic is not that high. That road was one of the first roads that were rebuilt in Albania.


----------



## supints

stickedy said:


> Are you kidding? I've been there and drove that road! It's perfect till Qafa e Thorës, but the remaining section down to Theth is bad. You can drive there with a normal car, but you can't recommend it to everybody. I don't have a problem there, but many, many others will have a problem.
> 
> Have a look at that road, the photos are from October 2014 (not made by me!) and there aren't nor were any works since then. It's 16 km like this, not just a few hundred meters.


Thank you for the detailed information. I think I need to learn how to get such photos by myself from panoramio from that big pile of all the photos.

My Ford Galaxy shouldn't have any problems with such a road. I used to drive on such reads when I still had time for mountain trips.


----------



## supints

lastsamurai said:


> Here is a recent video by a Polish tourist up in Theth.
> 
> 9oVYGwrHjUM
> 
> Another one from May 2015 by some romanian bikers.
> 
> 4M08YjP7kY4
> 
> In this thread,you can have better information about rural roads in Albania and Kosova.


Thank you very much. The videos clearly show the state of the road.


----------



## stickedy

supints said:


> Thank you for the detailed information. I think I need to learn how to get such photos by myself from panoramio from that big pile of all the photos.


You'll find those pictures on Google Earth! A great source to find pictures of a certain location.



> My Ford Galaxy shouldn't have any problems with such a road. I used to drive on such reads when I still had time for mountain trips.


Yes, your car should be fine doing that trip. Have fun in Theth! It's a great place, the landscape is just awesome


----------



## helloween 1




----------



## Picotto

Speechless. Northern Albania is one of the most beautiful parts of this continent. Hope the road will be finished up to Vermosh soon.


----------



## Seagull

Can someone tell me whether the works on the road from Pogradec to Lin are finished?


----------



## stickedy

There's finally at least one layer of asphalt on the road. So it's not finished yet, but it is nearing completion.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQmMiT3104A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Seagull

stickedy said:


> There's finally at least one layer of asphalt on the road. So it's not finished yet, but it is nearing completion.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQmMiT3104A&feature=youtu.be


Thank you. Looks nice, a 4-lane road. Is it on the entire stretch Pogradec-Lin? I don't understand albanian. Seems that one part is being constructed new.


----------



## cinxxx

helloween 1 said:


>


I'm not so familiar with Albanian geography, is it this road stretch? --> https://goo.gl/maps/Ysv7w


----------



## stickedy

Seagull said:


> Thank you. Looks nice, a 4-lane road. Is it on the entire stretch Pogradec-Lin? I don't understand albanian. Seems that one part is being constructed new.


There's no space for 2x2 for the whole stretch. And I'm not sure if there are really one or more 2x2 parts, perhaps it's just parking space instead.


----------



## stickedy

cinxxx said:


> I'm not so familiar with Albanian geography, is it this road stretch? --> https://goo.gl/maps/Ysv7w


It's not the whole stretch.


----------



## cinxxx

^^But until where? I saw in the video some gravel stretches where the girls road their bikes, but I couldn't figure it out. How much is planned to be finished next year.
I'm thinking of doing an Albanian road trip next year, maybe September.


----------



## stickedy

As far as I know the road is finished till Tamara. But I don't now where the exact end is.


----------



## BL2

supints said:


> Thank you for the detailed information. I think I need to learn how to get such photos by myself from panoramio from that big pile of all the photos.
> 
> My Ford Galaxy shouldn't have any problems with such a road. I used to drive on such reads when I still had time for mountain trips.


Are you sure. check this video from 4:23


----------



## svt11

Hello, I plan trip to Dubrovnik and Montenegro in September and I want to ask you what do I need to enter Kosovo and Albania respectively? What are vignette taxes for Albania and Kosovo? Is it safe to travel through Kosova or should I take the road through Serbia and Bosnia? Thank you.


----------



## stickedy

There are no tolls in both countries. As EU citizen you need an ID card for Albania and for Kosovo you need an ID card with biometric photo or a passport. And in addition you have to buy a car insurance on the Kosovarian border since the green card is not valid in Kosovo. Travelling through Kosovo is safe, you don't have to worry!


----------



## lastsamurai

svt11 said:


> Hello, I plan trip to Dubrovnik and Montenegro in September and I want to ask you what do I need to enter Kosovo and Albania respectively? What are vignette taxes for Albania and Kosovo? Is it safe to travel through Kosova or should I take the road through Serbia and Bosnia? Thank you.


For Albania you just need an ID card for you as a person,the green card for your car is more than enough.Kosova is safe as much is safe Bulgaria and rest of Europe.There are prejudices for unknown places,but nothing to worry or being scared.Just drive carefully and ask police on the roads for assistance if you get lost somewhere and that's all.Till in 2017-2018 there will be no payments for road usage in AL.

Im not sure about taxes in Kosovo for foreigners as things change for us albanians travelling in AL/KS and vice versa.


----------



## JMBasquiat

There are no taxes for foreigners or drivers with foreign plates in Kosovo. 

Since you'll be coming from Bulgaria, I'm assuming you'll enter Kosovo through the Hani i Elezit border point with Macedonia. From there you take M2/E65 all the way to Prishtina, and then you take M9/E80 towards Peja. After some 35km on the M9/E80, you need to take the R6 motorway towards the border with Albania. All of this is very clearly marked, and if you follow signage you should have no problems.

In terms of security, it's very safe to drive in Kosovo and since it's the holidays season for Kosovo's diaspora, you will see a lot of cars with foreign plates (mainly CH, D, N, S). Should you have any issues or questions, you can either ask the police or stop in any of the large gas stations (HIB Petrol, Italia Petrol-IP, AL-Petrol, etc.). Should you need to fill up in Kosovo, all of the major gas stations have gasoline, diesel, and natural gas, and accept either cash (Euro) or credit cards. 

If you need internet, HIB Petrol has free Wi-Fi and very good coffee and sandwiches as well. Keep in mind that, should you need to fill up your tank in Kosovo, do it before you enter the motorway as there are no rest stops yet (something to do with the government being slow with licensing). 

Have a safe trip!


----------



## supints

BL2 said:


> Are you sure. check this video from 4:23


I made it to Theth. Here is the report on the road state after the asphalt ends. There are about 16 kilometers of such a road. When driving back, I timed this section: I needed an hour and a quarter, it wasn't possible to drive faster. The road is suitable for cars with enough space under the body. Galaxy space is about just enough, I touched the ground with body several times.


----------



## BL2

^^any video or photo?


----------



## stickedy

supints said:


> I made it to Theth. Here is the report on the road state after the asphalt ends. There are about 16 kilometers of such a road. When driving back, I timed this section: I needed an hour and a quarter, it wasn't possible to drive faster. The road is suitable for cars with enough space under the body. Galaxy space is about just enough, I touched the ground with body several times.


Thanks for your confirmation! That sounds like the situation I described...


----------



## Kumanovari

helloween 1 said:


>


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## lastsamurai

Update of Lin-Pogradec(South East ALB) section






Thnx to *Zagori* for this video.


----------



## gnesener

@kumanovari
@lastsamurai
Interesting videos. Great job kay: :cheers2:


----------



## lastsamurai

^^


From the same road.



















By:*Kiuzo1977*


----------



## definitivo

^^

...this is after Lin ( to Perrenjas ) ???


----------



## lastsamurai

definitivo said:


> ^^
> 
> ...this is after Lin ( to Perrenjas ) ???


No,no.Related to the video that was posted by Kumanovari.


----------



## lastsamurai

lastsamurai said:


> Update of Lin-Pogradec(South East ALB) section


----------



## radko

Hi, when was built motorway Tiranë - Durrës? year ? I´m interesting in history of roads. According to me albanian road development is better than Serbia, Bulgaria. It´s miracle like Greece, Croatia, Korea. 
By the way, is China dealing with Albania yet? In the past (80s) I saw pics chinese buses, polish vans too. It´s weird.


----------



## stickedy

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rruga_shtetërore_SH2

Begin was 1994 and it was completed in 2000


----------



## ntom

roaddor said:


> What is the profile of entire stretch through the mountains - a simple two lane road probably with narrow hard shoulder or a 2x2 lane road, eventually with a traffic barrier between the opposite directions?


A two lane road with hard shoulders. I don't suppose they'll put lane barriers in-between opposite directions.


----------



## Ulpiana

Albanian motorways can be seen in Google street view.


----------



## italystf

Quite a substandard exit on A1
https://www.google.it/maps/@42.0998...4!1s09w_Y2legOy6NAOuEiFwbg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
:lol:


----------



## stickedy

This is not A1, it's the expressway part signed as SH5 (national road)

It is planned to expand that to motorway standard sometime


----------



## threo2k

stickedy said:


> This is not A1, it's the expressway part signed as SH5 (national road)
> 
> It is planned to expand that to motorway standard sometime


this is not an expressway either, this is bad quality road from albania.. no wonder why they never will be accepted in EU


----------



## instantmalbin

threo2k said:


> this is not an expressway either, this is bad quality road from albania.. no wonder why they never will be accepted in EU


Having never noticed you before , i was kinda surprised to discover that you originate from kosovo .... 

You seem a bit frustrated and out of place , thus do yourself a favor and abstain from commenting about irrelevant matters.


----------



## tfd543

threo2k said:


> this is not an expressway either, this is bad quality road from albania.. no wonder why they never will be accepted in EU



Thats the bad side of the coin of showing the roads in Google maps. Its a shame. However EU is not only about the quality of roads. Albania will open negotiations this December and will enjoy the greatest award since the invitation joining NATO. Its gonna be a nice Christmas


----------



## helloween 1

250 million euros will be the governments budget for road construction next year. 4 big projects are expected to finish in 2017: Tirane-Elbasan motorway, Mbrostar-Levan motorway, Lin-Pogradec highway and one important segment of Tirana ring road.


----------



## stickedy

Lin - Pogradec is not finished yet? It was in very advanced state in summer 2014, I thought it was finished last year?


----------



## helloween 1

stickedy said:


> Lin - Pogradec is not finished yet? It was in very advanced state in summer 2014, I thought it was finished last year?


 Most of the road yes, but there is a one km stretch at the entrance of Pogradec which will be half-tunnel.There is little progress on that stretch because of a dispute between the construction company and the local government. Also the opposition party opposes it as a corruption scandal, it says 10 million euros for a km half-tunnel is too much.


----------



## Kanadzie

italystf said:


> Quite a substandard exit on A1
> https://www.google.it/maps/@42.0998...4!1s09w_Y2legOy6NAOuEiFwbg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> :lol:


I love how they put such a big nice sign too, that's the way to that town :lol:

and me I thought this was bad...
https://www.google.ca/maps/@44.0502...4!1slZuVkY1q861gb7KAPAGt4Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Ulpiana

stickedy said:


> This is not A1, it's the expressway part signed as SH5 (national road)
> 
> It is planned to expand that to motorway standard sometime


That is correct.

Unfortunatelly, last bid for construction, rehabilitation and concession of Morine - Milot highway is suspended in September.

More info: http://invest-in-albania.org/concession-on-nations-road-suspended/


----------



## stickedy

The awarding of the contract is checked. Seems to make sense if the claims in the article are correct (2nd one in the bid much cheaper). Smells of corruption...


----------



## roaddor

helloween 1 said:


> 250 million euros will be the governments budget for road construction next year. 4 big projects are expected to finish in 2017: Tirane-Elbasan motorway, Mbrostar-Levan motorway, Lin-Pogradec highway and one important segment of Tirana ring road.


Any news about Elbasan-Qafe Thane border crossing point, is it left for 2018?


----------



## stickedy

What has to be done there?


----------



## roaddor

^^
Well isn't SH3 supposed to be an expressway? The above mentioned section is a simple 2x1 road.


----------



## stickedy

The whole SH3 from Tirana to the Greek border is a simple 2x1 road and it was never supposed to be an expressway. The road between Elbasan and the junction with SH9 on Qafa Thana was reconstructed / widened about 10 years ago to the state it is now. Also the part from near Pogradec over Korca to the Greek border. 

Later the part from junction SH9 to Lin was reconstructed and latest the part from Lin to Pogradec. The part over the mountains between Elbasan and Tirana saw also reconstruction but not to that large extend since they build the A3 there as alternative.

However, there are no short term plans to upgrade SH3 to an expressway. Traffic would also not justify that. And the road is in good condition.

Just the part from Pogradec direction Korca (the part up the mountains) needs reconstruction. This is still the very old road, bad surface, curvy and narrow.


----------



## roaddor

I meant some wideness like the one on the picture below (actually SH 4). Such type of road is obviously far from being called an expressway but at least allows a bit more space in case of overtaking.


----------



## stickedy

SH3 between Elbasan and Qafa Thana is not quite like this but the valley is narrow so it is complicated to make something like SH4 there


----------



## Seagull

helloween 1 said:


> Most of the road yes, but there is a one km stretch at the entrance of Pogradec which will be half-tunnel.There is little progress on that stretch because of a dispute between the construction company and the local government. Also the opposition party opposes it as a corruption scandal, it says 10 million euros for a km half-tunnel is too much.


I saw a video of the entire stretch Lin-Pogradec. It's a nice road except the entrance to Pogradec, but it is less than a kilometer long. 
A tunnel or half-tunnel is needed. The costs depend on the terrain, but 10 million € seems too much.


----------



## instantmalbin

belerophon said:


> The first looks south to one of the two missing parts of Tirana/Elbasan-Motorway.
> 
> The second looks east, to something that might once be an eastern ring.


The videos are not made at the same place . The second video is showing the current progress of the eastern segment of the ring road , and he is located 5-6 kms away from the first video . 

While in the first video , he is located in Tirana East Gate ( as you also noticed ) , where a roundabout exists connecting the _western _ring road , with the Tirane-Elbasan motorway. 

The western part of the ring road is almost complete , and it will connect the Tirane-Elbasan motorway with the Tirane-Durres expressway


----------



## belerophon

instantmalbin said:


> The videos are not made at the same place . The second video is showing the current progress of the eastern segment of the ring road , and he is located 5-6 kms away from the first video .
> 
> While in the first video , he is located in Tirana East Gate ( as you also noticed ) , where a roundabout exists connecting the _western _ring road , with the Tirane-Elbasan motorway.
> 
> The western part of the ring road is almost complete , and it will connect the Tirane-Elbasan motorway with the Tirane-Durres expressway


Its hard to abtain useful information from albania. But the planning map i saw, did show the western ring road project ending in Sauk (I/C Tirane Quender).

But except for the roundabout at TEG you mentioned, there is no difference, the road is labeled E852 and A3 all the way. So that's why i told, that it's maybe an academic question. 

In the west the mountain is the cause for the ring road to be so much inside of the city. In the east are more and higher mountains, but they are farer away. So it makes sense to start the eastern ring there. 

A Roundabout is not such an good idea to connect this maybe most important motorways/expressways of Albania. How roundabouts could be one can see at Suare of Karl Topia and Eagle square (I Drove there :bash. The finished western ring road would maybe at least relieve the first.

Will the roundabout at TEG stay like it is?
If you have any documents about the western or eastern ring road, i would be happy. 

I you think of a ring, it makes sense to think that the western and eastern segment meet at TEG, Even as they are very different. But thats just definition. If there is ans officioal definition its often hard to find it out. So if you have any information....


----------



## instantmalbin

I fail to see the reason of your confusion , because this matter is simple in nature . The Tirane- Elbasan motorway is connected to Tirana's ring road , which is u/c, of which the western part of the ring road is almost complete , and the eastern part of it ( *relative to the Tirane-Elbasan motorway* ) is u/c . 

The first video is showing the Tirane-Elbasan motorway , and more specifically exactly where it ends . 

While the second video is showing the *eastern* part of the ring road ( relative to the motorway ) .


----------



## sotonsi

belerophon said:


> But except for the roundabout at TEG you mentioned, there is no difference, the road is labeled E852 and A3 all the way. So that's why i told, that it's maybe an academic question.


These are, I presume, the first E road signs in Albania? Albania, of course, not having any E Roads officially defined as running inside its borders (though the E851 has two border points).

Quite why it is E852, rather than E86 running all the way to Tirane and Durres, beats me - why have a more-important 2-digit road end on a 3-digit road that then goes to the nations' capital?

Personally, if I was Albania, I'd have the following as a start
E86: Durres - Tirane - Elbasan - Lin - Korce - Kristallopigi (Greece border): SH2-A3-SH3
E762: Hani I Hotit (Montenegro border) - Shkoder - Lac - Tirana: SH1
E851: Dodaj (Montenegro border) - Shkoder - Lac - Vermice (Kosovo border): SH41-SH1-A1-SH5
E852: Kjafasan (Macedonia border) - Lin: SH9
E853: Durres - Fier - Kakavia (Greece border): SH4

And if you wanted, the E852 could go to Vlore via SH3/E86, Elbasan, SH7, SH4/E853 and the A2.

And ideally, E851 would be a rerouted E80 with Montenegro and Kosovo agreeing to that, and Greece agreed to putting the E55 on their A5 (rather than their coast road), SH4 can be part of E55, rather than E853.


----------



## SuCuki

Is a motorway or a motorway part of this year finished? Or is this year also a new highway built / expanded?


----------



## helloween 1

*SH 2*


----------



## helloween 1

*SH 1 - E762*


----------



## helloween 1

*E 762*


----------



## Corvinus

^^ That's a helluva long stretch of straight road in the first half!


----------



## helloween 1

*SH78 & SH 99*


----------



## helloween 1

*SH 20*


----------



## helloween 1

*SH 4 - E 853*


----------



## helloween 1

*SH 21*


----------



## SuCuki

How far are they at the construction work on the A2 (bypass of Fier) and the A3 (Tirana-Elbasan) ?


----------



## helloween 1

On A3 work is progressing slowly. On A2 and Vlore by-pass work has stopped completely. The government has terminated the contract with Serenissima as it owes 17 million euros to the Albanian subcontractors. Soon a new tender will take place to pick a new company for the continuation of work on those two segments.


----------



## helloween 1

E 853


----------



## helloween 1

E 851


----------



## placek13

What is the current condition of SH20 - which parts has asphalt and which not? Is it possible to go through it by normal car?

According to it:
http://balkanyrudej.pl/trasa-sh20-roadtrip-w-rejonie-kelmend/

It should be completed now (100% of asphalt) but I am not sure.


----------



## SuCuki

Are the bridges between Kalimash and Morina (A1) and the motorway cross at Fushe Milot finished? And when start expanding the part between Milot and Kalimash four-lane? And is now the A3 (Elbasan-Tirana) completely four-lane passable?


----------



## stickedy

SuCuki said:


> Are the bridges between Kalimash and Morina (A1) and the motorway cross at Fushe Milot finished?


No and no. The first ones are not even started afaik. I don't know what the problem with the interchange is at all. 



> And when start expanding the part between Milot and Kalimash four-lane?


There's not even a plan for it in the last years. I don't think that you will see something there soon.



> And is now the A3 (Elbasan-Tirana) completely four-lane passable?


No! A short part is expected to open sometime soon or maybe was already opened. However, the gap before the tunnel will remain.


----------



## helloween 1

^^ The interchange in Milot is progressing slowly, work has started on some bridges on A1. The deadline for A3 is december and i believe it will be finished by then as work is going on 24/7


----------



## helloween 1

Levan-Tepelene


----------



## SuCuki

Are there concrete plans from a further development of the A3 from Elbasan to Tepelena? And will the SH1 (Tirana-Shkodra) be expanded to a highway? And how far are the works of the Rruga e Arbërit (Tirana-Peshkopi)?


----------



## helloween 1

Rruga e Arberit is supposed to start this autumn, however i wouldn`t hold my breath for it. There is no concrete plan for A3 to go towards Berat and Tepelena. There is a plan to upgrade the SH1 and work is expected to start soon on Lezhe by-pass.


----------



## tdejan

Hi all
please confirm if option from Qafa Bote to Ksamil is the one via Xarre?

https://www.google.mk/maps/dir/Bord...b979e4!2m2!1d20.1597104!2d39.652157!1m0?hl=en

I see that SH98 is not asphalt? 

https://www.google.mk/maps/@39.6946...xp1zRNagu131_9i7WBLw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

And one last question, what is the price of the cable ferry at Butrint? can you pay with small EUR bill (5EUR, 10EUR)? 

thanks a lot


----------



## tfd543

tdejan said:


> Hi all
> please confirm if option from Qafa Bote to Ksamil is the one via Xarre?
> 
> https://www.google.mk/maps/dir/Bord...b979e4!2m2!1d20.1597104!2d39.652157!1m0?hl=en
> 
> I see that SH98 is not asphalt?
> 
> https://www.google.mk/maps/@39.6946...xp1zRNagu131_9i7WBLw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en
> 
> And one last question, what is the price of the cable ferry at Butrint? can you pay with small EUR bill (5EUR, 10EUR)?
> 
> thanks a lot


I feel sorry and daunting when I see it in street view. It simply can't be true to let tourists go through this and there is even a signpost diverting people to go there :bash:


----------



## stickedy

tdejan said:


> And one last question, what is the price of the cable ferry at Butrint? can you pay with small EUR bill (5EUR, 10EUR)?
> 
> thanks a lot


When I remember correctly it was 2 Euro some years ago. I am pretty sure you can pay with Euro bills there, maybe you get back Lek.


----------



## helloween 1

^^I have heard that SH98 has been paved recently. As for the small ferry i believe it costs 500 Lek


----------



## stickedy

Now that you wrote it, could also be 4 Euro. I remember paying with a single 2 Euro coin, but it is possible that it was 2 coins.


----------



## helloween 1

Part of Tirana ring road under construction:






Recently opened part of Tirana ring road


----------



## helloween 1

One of the tunnels in Qukes- Qafe Plloce road:


----------



## helloween 1

Southeastern part of Tirana ring road under construction:


----------



## helloween 1

The southwestern part of Tirana ring road nearly finished:


----------



## helloween 1

Qukes-Qafe Plloce


----------



## instantmalbin




----------



## helloween 1

Widening of Velipoje road from two lanes to four lanes:


----------



## helloween 1

A few more pics from Tirana ring road


----------



## tfd543

So now the ring road goes from the intersection with the Tirana-Durres expressway all the way to Farkë ? It means the southwestern and southeastern parts are in service now.


----------



## helloween 1

Southeastern section is not finished yet. The road is open for traffic from the intersection with Tirane-Durres expressway to the intersection with Tirane-Elbasan motorway.


----------



## tfd543

helloween 1 said:


> Southeastern section is not finished yet. The road is open for traffic from the intersection with Tirane-Durres expressway to the intersection with Tirane-Elbasan motorway.


I see. Google maps is showing that it is almost done until Farkë but was is the future trajectory, is it going to encircle the capital ?


----------



## helloween 1

Lin- Pogradec


Edi_H said:


> Aksi rrugor *16.5 km* që lidh Linin me Pogradecin tanimë është plotësisht i transformuar. Një rrugë me standardet më të mira që i rrit potencialin turistik të gjithë zonës. Vazhdon me intensitet puna dhe në veprën tjetër të tunelit panoramik në hyrje të qytetit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/damian.gjiknuri.official/posts/1876528879135253


----------



## tfd543

helloween 1 said:


> Milot interchange


It looks finished to me but why is it not ? They initiated 15 months of construction from July 2018 after halted period. And whats up with the yellow marking ?
Something that I didn't get here ?


----------



## helloween 1

tfd543 said:


> It looks finished to me but why is it not ? They initiated 15 months of construction from July 2018 after halted period. And whats up with the yellow marking ?
> Something that I didn't get here ?


It has got yellow markings because it is not finished yet. The interchange itself is almost done, but there are nearly 10 km of secondary/ access roads to be built linking it with the villages around.


----------



## belerophon

helloween 1 said:


> Lin- Pogradec


Wow, i was there in 2015 (?), it improved a lot.


----------



## helloween 1

*Tepelene by-pass*


Edi_H said:


> *Vazhdon puna në kantierin e hapur të Bypass-it të Tepelenës*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/damian.gji...471563307651/1901471049974369/?type=3&theater


----------



## helloween 1

*17.6 km of Korce-Erseke road are finished:*


Edi_H said:


> Me kolegun Peleshi, drejtorin e ARRSH Qendro dhe deputeten Spiropali, përuruam përfundimin e ndërtimit të *lotit të parë* prej *17.6 kilometra* të aksit *Korçë-Ersekë*. Besimplotë se vitin e ardhshëm do të fillojë dhe ndërtimi i lotit tjetër për të çuar deri në fund këtë projekt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/damian.gjiknuri.official/posts/1894294497358691


----------



## tfd543

helloween 1 said:


> *17.6 km of Korce-Erseke road are finished:*


Cool. What segment is it (from where to where) and how is the road in general from Korce to Leskovik ?


----------



## helloween 1

It starts from the town of Korce to Qafa Qarrit, the rest of the road is in bad condition. This was the first lot, work on the second lot is supposed to start next year.


----------



## FiveYears

Is it possible to cross the border with Greece on Sopik-Drimades border?


----------



## helloween 1

^^ To be honest it is the first time i hear about this border crossing. From what i read on internet, it looks like it is a pedestrian only border crossing.


----------



## helloween 1

*Doubling of the bridges on Kukes-Morine*


Edi_H said:


> Në *Kukës-Morinë* vazhdon puna për *dublimin e urave* dhe lidhjen e tyre me shtratin e rrugës. Ky investim do të rrisë ndjeshëm sigurinë rrugore duke e kthyer segmentin brenda standardeve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/damian.gjiknuri.official/posts/1896566570464817


----------



## helloween 1

*A 3- Tirane - Elbasan*


Dyrrachium said:


> Fillon puna per ndertimin e tunelit gjysem te hapur,i njejte si ai i rruges Lin-Pogradec. Puna do zgjase 4 muaj.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gazetatema.net/2018/09/2...e-rreshqitjes-ne-rrugen-tirane-elbasan/#img=2


----------



## tasosGR

FiveYears said:


> Is it possible to cross the border with Greece on Sopik-Drimades border?


 I am not sure if thiw border crossing is open at alll...Better to choose the Τre ure / Mertziani border crossing, which runs from 7:00 to 19:00 or 20:00. I drove this section from Tre Ure-Leskovik-Erseka-Korce two weeks ago. The road to Leskovik is new and very nice but from Leskovik to Erseka is the old road,3 meters wide within an unbelievable nature...
And the last part is exactly like the photos...
Are there any plans for the section Tre ure-Premeti?


----------



## helloween 1

*Work has started on Kardhiq-Delvine road, linking Gjirokaster with Saranda.*


Edi_H said:


> Nga kantieri i hapur sot për ndërtimin e tre loteve *14.5 km* të aksit Kardhiq-Delvinë:
> 
> ✔Shkurton distancën Tiranë-Sarandë
> ✔Kthen Sarandën dhe Gjirokastrën në një ofertë të përbashkët turistike
> ✔Afron Delvinën me Tiranën dhe Gjirokastrën
> ✔Zgjeron potencialin turistik dhe ekonomik të gjithë zonës.


----------



## helloween 1

*Arber road u/c*


tositr said:


> Në Zall-Bastar, aty ku po vazhdon puna intensive për realizimin e projektit të Rrugës së Arbrit Të gjithë ata që i gjykonin me skepticizëm projektet në 3D, tashmë e kanë mundësinë të shohin vet nga afër konkretizimin e të parës vepër të Partneritetit Publik Privat në kuadër të paketës "1 Miliard për Rindërtim" #RrugetKombetare per #ShqiperineQeDuam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burimi:
> https://www.facebook.com/damian.gjiknuri.official/


----------



## helloween 1

*Burrel-Klos*


Edi_H said:


> Bashkë me kolegen Xhaçka dhe drejtorin e ARRSH ndoqëm nga afër fillimin e punimeve për rehabilitimin e një prej segmenteve më problematike, atij që lidh *Burrelin me Klosin*. Ndërhyrja do të kryhet e plotë në *18.6 km* në kuadër të programit të qeverisë për mirëmbajtjen e rrugëve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/damian.gjiknuri.official/posts/1929094277212046


----------



## helloween 1

*Bridges u/c at Arber road.*


Capital T said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*A3 Tirane-Elbasan u/c*


Edi_H said:


> Në segmentin nga tuneli i Krrabës drejt Elbasanit, ku po punohet intensivisht për eleminimin në një kohë sa më të shpejtë të rrëshqitjes dhe stabilizimin e shpatit duke garantuar sigurinë e lëvizjes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/damian.gjiknuri.official/posts/1943937969061010


----------



## MichiH

^^ I think it's not possible that the road will be opened by the end of the year. Is there any estimated opening date? 2019? 2020?


----------



## helloween 1

I think so too. The deadline is end of this year but i doubt it will be ready by then. Most likely will be finished completely before next summer.


----------



## helloween 1

*Kardhiq - Delvine*


Edi_H said:


> *Në tre segmentet e Delvinë-Kardhiq vazhdon puna intensive për hapjen e plotë të trasesë së rrugës*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/damian.gjiknuri.official/posts/1949550521833088


----------



## tasosGR

This will be a very usefull road!
An other road that needs reconstraction is Kelcyra-Premet-Tre Ure/Mertziani(Greek border)


----------



## helloween 1

*Pogradec - Qafe Plloce / 8km*


Edi_H said:


> Ka përfunduar puna për rikonstruksionin e rrugës *Qafë Plloçë – Pogradec* dhe *Unazën e Pogradecit*. Projekti nisi zbatimin në maj të vitit të kaluar nga Fondi Shqiptar i Zhvillimit për llogari të qeverisë shqiptare në kuadër të Projektit të Qeverisë Shqiptare për Rehabilitimin e Akseve Rrugore Prioritare në vend.
> 
> Investimi fillon në hyrje të qytetit të Pogradecit, vazhdon në gjurmën ekzistuese të unazës dhe përfundon në Qafë – Plloçë duke u lidhur me rrugën e re Qukës – Qafë Plloçë. Rruga ka një gjatësi prej rreth *8 km*.
> 
> Gjurma e re rreth 1.3 km në Qafë Plloçë do të lidhet me aksin kombëtar Qukës – Qafë Plloçë duke kompletuar infrastrukturën rrugore që lidh juglindjen me zonën qendrore dhe kryeqytetin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.albaniandf.org/2018/11/07/rruga-qafe-plloce-pogradec-dhe-unaza-e-pogradecit/


----------



## stickedy

Oh, wow! I did not know that they were rebuilding this stretch


----------



## cinxxx

^^I've driven there ~4 years ago and it was so bad, under construction. Nice turnout :cheers2:


----------



## helloween 1

stickedy said:


> Oh, wow! I did not know that they were rebuilding this stretch


It is basically the ring road of Pogradec, from the entrance of the city plus about 2 km to Qafe - Plloce where it joins the new road which is u/c Qukes - Qafe Plloce.


----------



## Bisofsa

The new entry of Tirana, part of the Ring Road with an value of 232 mio euros officially started today. Three companies with three phases for 2 years.


----------



## helloween 1

*Cerrik - Belsh - Kucove*


Edi_H said:


> Rruga e re *Cërrik - Belsh - Kuçovë - Ura Vajgurore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/albaniandf/posts/1942586805837695


----------



## helloween 1

*Arber road u/c [Tirane-Diber]*


Capital T said:


> Punimet tek ura e Vashes


----------



## helloween 1

*Shkoder - Muriqan/Montenegro border crossing has been repaved*


----------



## tasosGR

Did he said anything about Shkoder by-pass?


----------



## helloween 1

They are working on Shkoder by-pass but progress is very slow.


----------



## helloween 1

*Vore - Fushe Kruje is under reconstruction, the first part Vore - Rinas has finished:*


Edi_H said:


> Punimet në segmentin Vorë-Kthesa Rinas filluan më 13.09.2018 dhe përfunduan më 15.11.2018 – PLOT 4 MUAJ para afatit të parashikuar në kontratë.
> Vlera: € 4.965.665
> 3.09.2018 – Filluan Punimet në segmentin Vorë – Kthesa Rinas
> 21.10.2018 – Përfundoi faza e parë e punimeve nga Kthesa e Prezës deri te Kthesa e Rinasit dhe është hapur për trafikun segmenti Vorë – Kthesa Rinas/Ahmetaq
> 22.10.2018 – Filloi faza e dytë e ndërhyrjes për kryerjen e punimeve të rehabilitimit në segmenti rrugor nga Kthesa e Rinasit deri te Ura e Gjolës (kthesa për Bulq dhe Ishëm).
> 15.11.2018 – Përfunduan punimet dhe ky segment rrugor u hap për kalimin e mjeteve.
> Në këtë segmentit rrugor u kryen këto punime rehabilitimi:
> - Prishja e shtresave ekzistuese asfaltike;
> - Zëvendësimi i nënshtresave në çakëll dhe stabilizant;
> - Realizimi i të gjitha shtresave të reja asfaltike në të gjithë gjatësinë e rrugës;
> - Vendosja e sinjalistikës rrugore dhe e masave të sigurisë rrugore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=652254445169168&id=448230332238248


----------



## helloween 1

*Finally work has restarted on Fier by-pass:*


Capital T said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Arber road Tirane - Diber u/c[/B


Edi_H said:



Një kartolinë me një përqafim nga larg për ata që përqeshnin 3D e Rrugës së Arbërit: Kjo është ura e re mbi Drin, në Gjoricë/Maqellarë, pjesë e shtratit të Rrugës së Arbërit, ku po punohet me ritme e cilësi të lartë, nën supervizionin e një kompanie të specializuar gjermane, të kontraktuar nga shteti shqiptar për mbikqyrjen e punimeve.









Edi Rama - FB

Click to expand...

*


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirane - Diber*


Capital T said:


> Urat mbi lumin Drin dhe Zallin e Bulqizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kantieri tek ura e Vashes


----------



## helloween 1

*Fier by-pass*


Edi_H said:


> *Në kantierin e bajpasit të Fierit, ku tanimë ka rifilluar puna për përfundimin sa më të shpejtë të kësaj vepre të rëndësishme infrastrukturore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/damian.gjiknuri.official/posts/2024433551011451


----------



## helloween 1

Tirane - Diber



Dorado. said:


> *construction.al - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*A3 Tirane - Elbasan*


Edi_H said:


> Pas zgjidhjes së ngërçit dhe sigurimit të financimit, punimet po vazhdojnë në kantierin e rrugës Tiranë-Elbasan. Aktualisht, ka mbetur pa u kryer vetëm 6% e volumit total, ndërsa brenda pranverës rruga do të jetë e hapur e me të gjitha parametrat e duhura. Pas zhbllokimit të kantiereve të bypass-it të Fierit dhe Vlorës, zgjidhja e ngërçit të trashëguar të këtij projekti është një tjetër angazhim i mbajtur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/damian.gjiknuri.official/posts/2054459701342169


----------



## Blackcharliepho

*SH71*

Hi everybody,

Does anyone know if the SH71 is already completly asphalted?
I thought there were plans


Pershendetje te gjitheve,

A dihet dikush nëse SH71 tashmë është asfaltuar plotësisht?
Mendova se kishte plane


----------



## ntom

*Main road network - March 2019*

I rushed the February version a bit, so here's what I would've wanted to publish back then.

In this revision I've added:


Some important National Roads under construction or planned;
Balldren - Shkodër motorway (planned);
Tirana Bypass motorway;
Tirana Ring Road (the whole of it);
Proposed motorways.

Levan - Memaliaj and Shkodër - Muriqan are discussed as part of Adriatic-Ionian motorway but they have their alternatives, which don't necessarily correspond to that of SEETO (South-east Europe Transport Observatory), which is an umbrella organisation that coordinates efforts to bring SEE transport to date and included into TEN-T. So I've included those alternatives.

Enjoy.


----------



## ntom

*Road network AL-RKS*

What a, what we could call, 'Integrated Road Network' between Albania and Kosovo looks like.

Enjoy!


----------



## Kumanovari

Great.


----------



## helloween 1

Tirane-Diber


Capital T said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

A3 Tirane-Elbasan is now opened for traffic in all its length. It will be fully finished by june.


Edi_H said:


> Siç njoftuam dy muaj më parë, përtej zërave skeptik, punimet për lidhjen e segmentit TEG-Tuneli i Kërrabës, në njërin krah kanë përfunduar. Tiranë-Elbasan ishte një ndër projektet e trashëguara më problematike. Në bashkëpunim të ngushtë me ARRSH, audituam kontratën, i referuam në organet e drejtësisë shkeljet e konstatuara, negociuam financimin e munguar dhe riçelëm kantierin për të mundësuar më në fund hapjen e njërit krah të rrugës për kalimin e mjeteve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/damian.gjiknuri.official/posts/2144483249006480


----------



## MichiH

^^ Both carriageways? When was it opened (or is it just inofficially in use)?


----------



## ntom

No, it's not open. There were conflicting reports about the northbound carriageway being open. The announcement itself did not state that the carriageway is open to traffic, just that it's finished, whatever the hell that means for these incompetent freaks we call politicians.

It was previously announced that the first carriageway opening will take place on March 13th with the second one to follow on May 17th. Let's see.


----------



## helloween 1

It is open for most of the length on both carriageways. For about 4km from the exit of the tunnel towards Tirana, it is open only the northbound carriageway. Construction work is still going on at different parts of the motorway with the deadline for the official opening being June.


----------



## ntom

We have an official confirmation: on the 14th both carriageways from Lundër roundabout to Ibë roundabout (half IC) 7,7 km, will be open, as well as the northbound carriageway from there to the tunnel (5,3 km). From 12th to 14th the currently open southbound carriageway will be blocked at the Lundër roundabout for the finishing touches before it opens on the 14th. It all but seems set for the May full opening.


----------



## ntom

So it's official then, here's today's photos:



Edi_H said:


> *Rrethrrotulli i TEG-ut - Ibë e përfunduar, 14/3/2019*





Edi_H said:


> *Ibë - Tunel, 14/3/2019*





Edi_H said:


> *14/3/2019*


----------



## helloween 1

......


Edi_H said:


> *Dalje Mullet - TEG, 14/3/2019*


----------



## VanderLoo

I hope they change these ugly road signs


----------



## tfd543

Great. I remember when the former government inagurated the whole highway in 2013 loool. For curiosity's sake, isnt the font rather big on the highway signs and whats the reason that it wont be tolled ?


----------



## helloween 1

^^ Having seen the road signs/fonts from close, they really seem more than fine to me. As for tolls, i do not have any accurate info but i do expect next year this road to be tolled.


----------



## MichiH

From where to where are two carriageways and from where to where just one carriageway in service?


----------



## helloween 1

From Ibe to the entrance of the tunnel is one carriageway. If i`m not wrong it is 3.8 km exactly. The rest is two carriageways in use except for about 200m in Mamel where a half tunnel is being built because of the landslide.


----------



## roaddor

ntom said:


> I rushed the February version a bit, so here's what I would've wanted to publish back then.
> 
> In this revision I've added:
> 
> 
> Some important National Roads under construction or planned;
> Balldren - Shkodër motorway (planned);
> Tirana Bypass motorway;
> Tirana Ring Road (the whole of it);
> Proposed motorways.
> 
> Levan - Memaliaj and Shkodër - Muriqan are discussed as part of Adriatic-Ionian motorway but they have their alternatives, which don't necessarily correspond to that of SEETO (South-east Europe Transport Observatory), which is an umbrella organisation that coordinates efforts to bring SEE transport to date and included into TEN-T. So I've included those alternatives.
> 
> Enjoy.


What about the plans for the construction of Elbasan-Qafë Thanë/Kyafashan? Or at least to Prrenjas. Is there any known schedule for this motorway?


----------



## VITORIA MAN

the signs looks very italian


----------



## helloween 1

VITORIA MAN said:


> the signs looks very italian


Yes, road signs in Albania are very similar to the Italian ones.


----------



## helloween 1

roaddor said:


> What about the plans for the construction of Elbasan-Qafë Thanë/Kyafashan? Or at least to Prrenjas. Is there any known schedule for this motorway?


Elbasan -Qafe Thane/Kafasan is supposed to be part of the VIII th Europian corridor, linking the Adriatic with the Black sea. There was high hope long time ago that this corridor from Durres to Burgas would be built with EU money. At the moment it seems this project is not in EU priorities for the short to medium term. The only part of the corridor which is supposed to start in the short term is Elbasan by-pass, but i don`t think it will have motorway standards though.


----------



## helloween 1

......


Edi_H said:


> https://www.facebook.com/QatoSonila/posts/664297780658402


----------



## tasosGR

I can see at Google Earth (11/2018) works at Shkoder bypass...


----------



## instantmalbin

keber said:


> Nor do those Autogrill service stations that have no connection to real Autogrill except stylized letter "A". They wan't to copy Italy on many occasions.


This is a process that takes place in every country in macro terms and every person in micro terms , in a world that is getting increasingly closer and more open in terms of trade and tourism. 

In Albania this has been emphasized due to the divergence of a 500 years period - with the totalitarian regime of Enver Hoxha included-. We are not going to re invent the wheel rather we will copy some already existing templates or not ? And via this fusion of influences - be that e.g music or road signage - a new albanian element is forged - and in fact it has already been forged- which does not exclude the essence of Albania.


----------



## helloween 1

tasosGR said:


> I can see at Google Earth (11/2018) works at Shkoder bypass...


Yes, on my previous post, the last two pics are from Shkoder bypass.It seems it might be ready by summer.


----------



## helloween 1

*A 3*


aldomorning said:


>


----------



## tfd543

Im hearing rumors that recently opened stretch at A3 after the tunnel is quite bumpy ? Is it the base asphalt layer or the final layer that has been laid?


----------



## helloween 1

*Fier bypass*


Edi_H said:


> Vijojnë punimet intensive për ndërtimin e urës së Hoxharës, një ndër pjesët më të rëndësishme të Bypassit të Fierit.
> ✅Puna po ecën me ritmet e parashikuar, duke synuar hapjen e rrugës për sezonin turistik.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=706137529780859&id=448230332238248





Interist said:


>


----------



## aldomorning

A3






*@Dorado*


----------



## helloween 1

*SH 89*


----------



## helloween 1

*Milot interchange*


Edi_H said:


> *Nyja e Milotit*


----------



## helloween 1

*Fier bypass*


Edi_H said:


> Më 30 qershor në Vlorë do të shkohet përmes bypassit të Fierit!
> 
> Inspektuam punimet në bypassin e Fierit duke verifikuar se ecuria e punimeve është mëse e kënaqshme dhe në respektim të plotë të grafikut të punimeve!
> Mbetet prioritet ky aks i rëndësishëm për trafikun drejt jugut të vendit, për të garantuar që rruga të jetë gati dhe e aksesueshme nga mjetet në fund të muajit qershor për të pritur fluksin turistik.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/QatoSonila/posts/671637266591120


----------



## helloween 1

*SH 58*


Edi_H said:


> *Belsh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *xhonatanislami - instagram*


----------



## svt11

When youll finish whole Tirana - ohrid motorway?


----------



## helloween 1

svt11 said:


> When youll finish whole Tirana - ohrid motorway?


Not in the near or midterm future.

Tirana Ring road:


Capital T said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Vashe Bridge on Tirane-Diber road*


Dorado. said:


> *Ndertimi Shqiperi - FB*


----------



## Corvinus

Hi there. This Summer I plan a roadtrip that could include Albania, it would be my first time travelling there. So just some generic questions:

- is a south-north drive from Saranda to the MNE border (likely Muriqan/Sukobin) possible on normal tarmac roads under average conditions with an average passenger car, or are there some specialties to be aware of? Google route indicates a driving time of 8 hrs, is that realistic? (I would not necessarily do it in one day)
- what are not-to-be-missed spots on this route, if you have 2-3 days max.? Thought of checking out the sea coast, including Vlora and Durrës
- are credit cards widely accepted at gas stations?
- any special requirements for the car? (documents, spare parts, equipment, ...)
- should GPS not work for whatever reason, how well do you get along with the signage? Provided you have a clue which direction to head for.
- any special traffic rules that are unique and significant enough to be aware of?
- any special risks concerning tourists?
- Is it possible to find ad-hoc lodging, or is it necessary to book your hotel/accomodation in advance?

Thanks!


----------



## keber

Corvinus said:


> Hi there. This Summer I plan a roadtrip that could include Albania, it would be my first time travelling there. So just some generic questions:
> 
> - is a south-north drive from Saranda to the MNE border (likely Muriqan/Sukobin) possible on normal tarmac roads under average conditions with an average passenger car, or are there some specialties to be aware of? Google route indicates a driving time of 8 hrs, is that realistic? (I would not necessarily do it in one day)
> - what are not-to-be-missed spots on this route, if you have 2-3 days max.? Thought of checking out the sea coast, including Vlora and Durrës
> - are credit cards widely accepted at gas stations?
> - any special requirements for the car? (documents, spare parts, equipment, ...)
> - should GPS not work for whatever reason, how well do you get along with the signage? Provided you have a clue which direction to head for.
> - any special traffic rules that are unique and significant enough to be aware of?
> - any special risks concerning tourists?
> - Is it possible to find ad-hoc lodging, or is it necessary to book your hotel/accomodation in advance?
> 
> Thanks!


 I went from Sarande to Podgorica last summer, also in one day.
Choose coastal road - it may take bit longer, but it is really scenic. Road is well paved. You can do it in 8 hours, most problematic is going through Fier, but motorway bypass is being built and lets hope that it will be done until summer.
- don't expect credit cards working anywhere except maybe better hotels. Euro is accepted almost everywhere.

- there are enough lodgings in larger cities and on the road too.

- Last year gasoline was even more expensive than in Greece so I had filled the tank there. There is no problems getting gasoline in Albania, they are really on every step but I doubt about quality on some of them.

- watch for animals on all roads, especially mountainous where cows, sheep and dogs can lay on the road just behind dangerous corner.
- GPS navigation works ok but many roads are in construction so have very updated maps - main roads are mostly well marked even if you think that you made wrong turn according to your GPS.
- you need to have insurance green card with you on border crossing
- When driving in Albania, don't act agressive and leave the space for overtaking vehicles behind you even where it is not allowed. Also there is a lot of police so obey speed limits (except those stupid 20 km/h on 4 lane roads)


----------



## stickedy

Corvinus said:


> Hi there. This Summer I plan a roadtrip that could include Albania, it would be my first time travelling there. So just some generic questions:
> 
> - is a south-north drive from Saranda to the MNE border (likely Muriqan/Sukobin) possible on normal tarmac roads under average conditions with an average passenger car, or are there some specialties to be aware of? Google route indicates a driving time of 8 hrs, is that realistic? (I would not necessarily do it in one day)


Both possible routes from Saranda to Shkoder - over Tepelena (SH99 & SH4) or over Vlora (SH8) - are without any problems and in good and very good condition. Expect some traffic on the coast and in Vlora and in Fier, but there a no major difficulties to be expected.

You can make the trip over Tepelena without stops for sure in 6 hours (it's just around 400 km), but don't expect that over the coastal road even being shorter. There are a lot of turns and uphill/downhill. That simply takes time. Expect around 3 hours more at least.

If you are in hurry, take the way over Tepelena, if you have time and want to see some really nice sea and mountain views, then take the coastal road to Vlora.



> - what are not-to-be-missed spots on this route, if you have 2-3 days max.? Thought of checking out the sea coast, including Vlora and Durrës


Durres is not really worth a visit. Generally nice are the coast itself between Saranda and Vlora, there are a lot of places to stop by. Llogara pass itself is very scenic.

What you can visit on your way: 
* Butrint archeological site a bit south of Saranda
* Syri i Kalter near Saranda
* Coastal road / Llogara pass
* Old town of Gjirokastra and Tepelena
* Old town of Berat (a bit off your route, don't take SH74!!)
* Tirana Center (not that far away)
* Old town / Fortress of Kruja
* Qafa Shtame (pass near Kruja, more or less dead end)
* Beaches near Tale and Velipoja
* Inner city of Shkodra

Of course, there are a lot more places to visit, but these are off your way (e.g. Lake Ohrid or the mountains in the north)



> - are credit cards widely accepted at gas stations?


I was never able to pay with any card in Albania. Don't expect it, ATMs are basically everywhere, so take some money. Mostly you can also pay with Euro, but beware of the exchange rate. Several persons tried to play a trick there with me  Food is very good in Albania and cheap.



> - any special requirements for the car? (documents, spare parts, equipment, ...)


You need car insurance / green card. That's all beside the usual stuff. If the car is not registered on your name, it's wise to take some document along where the owner writes that you may use it.



> - should GPS not work for whatever reason, how well do you get along with the signage? Provided you have a clue which direction to head for.


The signage is okay on the main roads. And basically you just have to follow the good roads, it's very straight-forward. A lot of minor roads are in really bad shape. Don't worry, when I first drove through Albania I had no SatNav and the map was not worth it's money...



> - any special traffic rules that are unique and significant enough to be aware of?


There are a lot of police controls. I don't know what they are really checking because everyone is driving faster than allowed... Traffic is like everywhere in south europe. Expect overtaking cars everywhere, whatever condition the road has and if there is oncoming traffic or not. But it's fun. Have you been to (south) Italy before? It's similar...



> - any special risks concerning tourists?


No! Albania is very safe for tourists. Just beware of the exchange rate when paying with Euro.



> - Is it possible to find ad-hoc lodging, or is it necessary to book your hotel/accomodation in advance?


There a lot, even more than a lot of motels and hotels everywhere. Maybe you will have to look a bit in the coast towns, but in general you should not have any problems to find rooms!



> Thanks!


You're welcome! Albania is a great country


----------



## FiveYears

stickedy said:


> What you can visit on your way:
> * Butrint archeological site a bit south of Saranda
> * Syri i Kalter near Saranda
> * Coastal road / Llogara pass
> * Old town of Gjirokastra and Tepelena
> * Old town of Berat (a bit off your route, don't take SH74!!)
> * Tirana Center (not that far away)
> * Old town / Fortress of Kruja
> * Qafa Shtame (pass near Kruja, more or less dead end)
> * Beaches near Tale and Velipoja
> * Inner city of Shkodra


Don`t skip Apollonia. It is close to Fier and very worth to see. I suppose, it is with Butrint most valuable site in country kay:


----------



## stickedy

FiveYears said:


> Don`t skip Apollonia. It is close to Fier and very worth to see. I suppose, it is with Butrint most valuable site in country kay:


That's 100% true!


----------



## instantmalbin

keber said:


> Choose coastal road - it may take bit longer, but it is really scenic.


I second that ! Truly , visiting Albania without passing via its southern coastal road is like visiting Croatia without even knowing that it has a coastline .... You will discover another face of an Albania that as a country has many different nuances. Imo that is by far the best of Albania , in fact it is my idealized Albania yet fully knowing that we do not live in a dream world. Stop for a coffee in Saranda as well. In the summer it is fully packed with tourists from all over the world - with the plurality factually being from Scandinavian countries nowdays-. I personally am there almost every summer so i talk from experience. 

Here you can see a big chunk of the so called albanian riviera. It might seem paradoxical - and indeed it is lol- that i bring a song , but it has tremendous visual & cultural information when it comes to the southern coastal region of Albania - given that the theme of the song is summer holidays-


----------



## helloween 1

*SH65*


Edi_H said:


> *SH65 (Leskovik - 3 Urat)*


----------



## helloween 1

*A 3*


Edi_H said:


> Drejt përfundimit dhe gjysmë tuneli që eleminon pasojat e rrëshqitjes së shpatit të malit në segmentin Elbasan-Kërrabë, pjesë e autostradës Tiranë-Elbasan. Puna për eleminimin e rrëshqitjes nisi në Shtator 2018 pas miratimit të projektit teknik nga ARRSH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/damian.gjiknuri.official/posts/2202828009838670


----------



## helloween 1

*Tepelene bypass*


Capital T said:


> Foto e pare dhe e treta jan te bere gjate marsit


----------



## belerophon

helloween 1 said:


> ......


Is there any map of Albanian road projects? Even as i travelled there before it was hard to find some localities, because the names are small villages sometimes. The trajectory is often hard to find out, OSM shows nothing, Wikimapia or Satellite only bits. For example Tepelene is easy to find, but right now i don't know where the bypass will be. Ruga Arberit is visible partly from both sides, the middle part is missing. Same for the mountain crossing between Sarande and Gjirokaster named after Delvine, but the visible parts on satellite are not near to it... Finally the road bypassing the Shore of Lake Ohrid from Pogradec to somewhere valley down from Prrenjas... 

Not to mind that public Sites of Albania are in bad shape often.

TY.

I would paint a map myself if the Info would be there...


----------



## ntom

You mean close-up detailed single project maps? Hard to come by but I've managed to build a good map of all the projects you mention. Haven't you seen it?

I haven't been down there recently but I don't know that Tepelenë bypass is being built on a new stretch; that's why you can't locate it. Rather the existing route is being reconstructed because it's rather narrow. A section of about 2.3 km was not upgraded here when SH4 got the treatment. This government has a way of selling everything just by attaching a cool phrase .


----------



## belerophon

ntom said:


> I rushed the February version a bit, so here's what I would've wanted to publish back then.
> 
> In this revision I've added:
> 
> 
> Some important National Roads under construction or planned;
> Balldren - Shkodër motorway (planned);
> Tirana Bypass motorway;
> Tirana Ring Road (the whole of it);
> Proposed motorways.
> 
> Levan - Memaliaj and Shkodër - Muriqan are discussed as part of Adriatic-Ionian motorway but they have their alternatives, which don't necessarily correspond to that of SEETO (South-east Europe Transport Observatory), which is an umbrella organisation that coordinates efforts to bring SEE transport to date and included into TEN-T. So I've included those alternatives.
> 
> Enjoy.


Well sorry. I found all roads in it.


----------



## helloween 1

*A3*


Edi_H said:


> *HAPET TUNELI PËR STABILIZIMIN E RRËSHQITJEVE NË AKSIN TR-EL*
> Dje me datë 27 Prill 2019 kanë përfunduar punimet e tunelit për stabilizimin e rrëshqitjes në aksin Tunel – Elbasan km.17.36 ÷ 17.46, pjesë e aksit Tiranë – Elbasan, në respektim të plotë të afateve të përcaktuara në kontratë.
> Tuneli tashmë është i aksesushëm nga drejtuesit e mjeteve dhe po pasojnë ndërhyrjet me impakt mjedisor për rigjelbërimin e zonës.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Looks like a better job than what they did at similar projects in Romania.

It looks like it is here? https://www.google.com/maps?ll=41.17908,19.99442&z=16&t=h


----------



## helloween 1

Yes, that`s it.


----------



## Jemarildo

Hello do you know when the road that connects permet with skrapar will be finished?


----------



## helloween 1

*Kukes-Morine*


Edi_H said:


> KUKËS-MORINË
> Së bashku me ministren Belinda Balluku, kontraktorët, si dhe inxhinierët e ARRSH-së, inspektuam ecurinë e punimeve të viadukteve në aksin Kukës-Morinë.
> Puna vijon me ritme dhe standarde optimale, duke na dhënë garancinë se ky investim i rëndësishëm do të përfundojë në kohë për të mirëpritur fluksin e madh të turistëve drejt Shqipërisë.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/QatoSonila/posts/688177098270470


----------



## helloween 1

Kukes-Morine


Dorado. said:


> *Labinot Hoxha - Linkedin*


----------



## McBeans

Driving into Albania in 2 weeks time. Yay! I was wondering, with a Western European license plate, does the police hassle you unfairly? Getting stopped and fined for non existing traffic violations?


----------



## stickedy

No! It's more like the opposite


----------



## tasosGR

New bridge at Fieri by-pass!

https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/senti...19-05-17&atmFilter=&showDates=false&showImage


----------



## helloween 1

*Kardhiq-Delvine*


Edi_H said:


> *KARDHIQ DELVINË LOTI 6*
> Inspektuam në terren ecurinë e punimeve në Lotin 6 të Kardhiq-Delvinë, një investim infrastrukturor tepër i rëndësishëm për zhvillimin turistik jo vetëm të zonës, por të gjithë jugut të Shqipërisë.
> Nga inspektimi vumë re deri tani se janë kryer rreth 38% e punimeve. Aktualisht po punohet në disa segmente të këtij aksi kryesisht në gërmime, transport, si dhe në mbushje të trupit të rrugës. Kontraktorët, të mbikqyrur nga ARRSH, do të vijojnë kryerjen e punimeve për të përmbyllur këtë investim madhor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/QatoSonila/posts/696305930790920


----------



## aldomorning

McBeans said:


> Driving into Albania in 2 weeks time. Yay! I was wondering, with a Western European license plate, does the police hassle you unfairly? Getting stopped and fined for non existing traffic violations?


Not at all,until you overspeed or break the rules.Don't overpass the 90 km/h until you may drive into A1 or A2 motorways.There r radars along the highways and you get fined easily if u are 20km/h above the limited speed and if u are over 30km/h of the allowed speed,your driving license may be called by police.

You r not going into a jungle to be hassled.:nuts:

Aside the prejudictions,drive safe and try to enjoy it.


----------



## aldomorning

tasosGR said:


> New bridge at Fieri by-pass!
> 
> https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/senti...19-05-17&atmFilter=&showDates=false&showImage


The construction is moving on,one side to be opened by this summer.

@0.35


----------



## helloween 1

*Vasha bridge on Tirane-Diber road*


Dorado. said:


> *Tirana RELAX - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*Qukes-Qafe Plloce*


Edi_H said:


> KËSHILLI TEKNIK ZBRET NË TERREN PËR QUKËS-QAFË PLLOÇË
> Anëtarët e Këshillit Teknik të Autoritetit Rrugor Shqiptar kanë zbritur në terren për të inspektuar kantierin e rrugës Qukës - Qafë Plloçë, lotin 1 dhe lotin 2, për të verifikuar ecurinë e punimeve të kryera në një projekt tejet të vështirë zbatimi për kontraktorët dhe inxhinierin e kantierit.
> 
> Vizita në kantier ka nisur me një mbledhje të organizuar në zyrat e kantierit dhe më pas ka vijuar me inspektimin në terren të punimeve ku janë parë më nga afër ndryshimet që janë kërkuar nga ana e kontraktorëve dhe që pritej të dilnin në Këshill Teknik në mënyrë të tillë që anëtarët e Këshillit të jenë të gjithë të njohur me situatën aktuale dhe të marrin vendimet më të mira teknike sa i takon zhvillimit cilësor dhe në kohë të projektit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=745081495886462&id=448230332238248


----------



## helloween 1

*A 3*


Edi_H said:


> *22/5/2019*


----------



## helloween 1

*Tepelene bypass*


JoniTTML said:


> *Artan Shkreli FB*


----------



## tasosGR

What kind of road will be the Tepelene bypass?it also needs to be built a bypass at Girokaster and the village of Lazarati...


----------



## helloween 1

tasosGR said:


> What kind of road will be the Tepelene bypass?it also needs to be built a bypass at Girokaster and the village of Lazarati...


It will be 1+1 like the rest of the road:


Capital T said:


> ^^ Ajo rrjeta esht parashikuar edhe ne projekt


I agree with you there is need for a bypass in Gjirokaster too, but as the part from Lazarat to Gjirokaster was upgraded recently, i don`t think that is going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## atlantis.

helloween 1 said:


> *A 3*


Does this mean that the entire A3 from Tirana to Elbasan is now open for public?


----------



## aldomorning

^^
Yes

With minor workings still left to do.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

what that white symbol means on the green signal ?


----------



## stickedy

VITORIA MAN said:


> what that white symbol means on the green signal ?


Border crossing


----------



## helloween 1

The government has approved two PPP contracts, for the construction of *Milot-Balldre* motorway, and *Orikum-Dukat* road.


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## VITORIA MAN

stickedy said:


> Border crossing


never seen before anywhere else


----------



## tasosGR

helloween 1 said:


> It will be 1+1 like the rest of the road:
> 
> 
> I agree with you there is need for a bypass in Gjirokaster too, but as the part from Lazarat to Gjirokaster was upgraded recently, i don`t think that is going to happen anytime soon.


No,the part from Lazarat to Gjirokaster is a forgotten part...


----------



## helloween 1

^^ I haven`t been there myself lately, but a few months ago construction work started to rebuild that stretch of the road, from Lazarat to the entrance of Gjirokaster, about 4 km if i`m not wrong.. I guess it should be finished by now.


----------



## helloween 1

*Qukes-Qafe Plloce*


korca4ever said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

tasosGR said:


> No,the part from Lazarat to Gjirokaster is a forgotten part...


Here is a video of september last year, showing the start of the construction for 3.5 km, costing 1 million euros. I could not find any recent video though, makes me wander if construction has stopped.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3XNKVb-G_8


----------



## helloween 1

*Vlore bypass*


----------



## aldomorning

*A3*



Edi_H said:


> *30/5/2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asfaltimi i pjesës Ibë - Tunel ishte drejt përfundimit.
> Besoj për 2-3 javë hapet.


Credits to *Edi_H*


----------



## VITORIA MAN

these big names looks very clear on the signs


----------



## tfd543

Yea the font is quite big indeed.


----------



## helloween 1

*Fier bypass*


Edi_H said:


> Puna në Bypassin e Fierit vijon intensivisht në mënyrë që të kapet afati i hapjes së njërës korsi për autoveturat deri më 30 qershor.
> 
> Momentalisht ka përfunduar betonimi i të gjithë urave. Gjithashtu është përfunduar shtrimi me stabilizant i 18 km rrugë dhe janë asfaltuar 15 km të këtij aksi.
> Do të mbajmë premtimin e dhënë se këtë verë në Vlorë do të shkohet përmes Bypassit të Fierit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=751158631945415&id=448230332238248


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirane-Diber*


Dorado. said:


> *Tirana RELAX - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*A3*


Edi_H said:


> *Segmenti i hapur dje Ibë - Tunel, 4/6/2019*


----------



## MichiH

ntom said:


> It all but seems set for the May full opening.





helloween 1 said:


> From Ibe to the entrance of the tunnel is one carriageway. If i`m not wrong it is 3.8 km exactly. The rest is two carriageways in use except for about 200m in Mamel where a half tunnel is being built because of the landslide.





helloween 1 said:


> *A3*


Is it fully opened 2x2 now? If so, when was the 2nd c/w opened?


----------



## ntom

Yesterday.


----------



## helloween 1

* Corovode-Permet*, first lot of 5 km is finished.


Edi_H said:


> Ministrja Balluku inspektoi lotin e parë të rrugës *Çorovodë - Përmet*.
> I përfunduar plotësisht dhe i aksesueshëm ky aks lehtëson jetën e qytetarëve, dhe zhvillon turizmin, pasi kjo zonë ka vlera turistike të jashtëzakonshme.
> Me standardet më të larta rruga ofron më tepër siguri për përdoruesit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1347513982070472&id=267225880099293


----------



## tasosGR

But nothing yet from Permet to the Greek border...


----------



## aldomorning

A3



Interist said:


>


Cdretis to *Interist*


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirane-Diber*


Dorado. said:


> *Bridge B.1, Arberi road*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tirana RELAX - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirane-Diber*


Gjilangji said:


> https://www.facebook.com/edirama.al/videos/420798951839685/





DyKikiriki said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*A3*


Edi_H said:


> *9/6/2019*


----------



## VanderLoo

helloween 1 said:


> *A3*


Are there plans in the future to extend the motorway to the city of Librazhd and on to NMK border & Korca, or perhaps to Berat?


----------



## stickedy

The long-term plan is to construct it to Tepelena over Berat:


----------



## threo2k

This will never never happen


----------



## helloween 1

VanderLoo said:


> Are there plans in the future to extend the motorway to the city of Librazhd and on to NMK border & Korca, or perhaps to Berat?


The extension to Berat might happen in the not so distant future as it is part of the Adriatic-Ionian motorway. However, it is not clear yet if it will be A3 extension from Elbasan to Berat, or will be a new Kashar-Rrogozhine-Berat motorway. As for Elbasan-NMK border, it is part of the so called corridor VIII but it is a long term plan. Not likely to happen in the next 10-15 years.


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirane-Diber*


Capital T said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirane-Diber*


Capital T said:


> Ura e Vashes


----------



## pascalwithvespa95

The font/design on/of the new A3 signs could be better


----------



## helloween 1

*Fier bypass*


Edi_H said:


> *Pak para hapjes së bypass-it*
> 
> Alketi nuk i shpëtoi tundimit për filmimin e punimeve të by-passit të Fierit - njëra anë e të cilit hapet pas pak ditësh.
> Veç të tjerash, edhe pamja e Manastirit të Pojanit (Apolloni) parë nga faqja tjetër e kodrës, ishte mbresëlënëse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2746557145417565&id=100001899188856


----------



## helloween 1

*Tepelene bypass*


Edi_H said:


> *BYPASSI I TEPELENËS*
> Gjatë inspektimit në Bypassin e Tepelenës vumë re se puna në kantier po ecën me ritme të shpejta, pavarësisht kompleksitetit të veprës shpresojmë që rruga të jetë gati para afatit të parashikuar në kontratë.
> Aktualisht po marrim masa provizore që për sezonin turistik, aksi të jetë i lirë dhe të mos krijojë shqetësime për trafikun dhe ngarkesën që do ketë rruga ku do të lidhet me jugun e vendit.
> Segmenti prej 2.1 kilometrash që lidh autostradën Levan-Tepelenë me atë Tepelenë–Kakavijë parashikohet të kthehet në rrugë me të gjitha standardet me dy korsi kalimi dhe trotuare.
> Përfundimi i këtij segment rrugor me një rëndësi të veçantë si nga ana infrastrukturore ashtu edhe nga ajo turistike do t’i vijë në ndihmë edhe qytetarëve, do të lehtësojë trafikun dhe do të reduktojë kohën e udhëtimit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/QatoSonila/posts/719938465094333


----------



## helloween 1

*Vlora River road ( Vlore-Himare)*


Capital T said:


> _*Rruga Lumi i Vlorës*_


----------



## helloween 1

*A 1*


Interist said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirane-Diber*


Capital T said:


> *Tiranarelaks - instagram *


----------



## helloween 1

*A1*


Capital T said:


> *Disa foto nga punimet që po kryhen në rrugën e Kombit*


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirane-Diber*


Capital T said:


> ^^*Ura e Vashes*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

What would be the profile of this road?


----------



## stickedy

Normal expressway, one lane in each direction


----------



## helloween 1

*Vasha bridge on Tirane-Diber road*


Edi_H said:


> *Ura e Vashës*


----------



## helloween 1

*A2 and Fier bypass*


Zagori said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Shkoder-Velipoje*


Edi_H said:


> Drejt përfundimit rruga *Shkodër - Velipojë*, një tjetër aks turistik i shumëpremtuar dhe i shumëpritur për 30 vjet, i cili do të pasohet nga aksi tjetër strategjik për zhvillimin e turizmit në bregun e Adriatikut, Velipojë - Shëngjin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/edirama.al/posts/10156916416071523


----------



## helloween 1

Tirane-Diber


Dorado. said:


> *Tirana RELAX - FB*


----------



## roaddor

^^
What is the status of the big (3.3 km) tunnel?


----------



## helloween 1

roaddor said:


> ^^
> What is the status of the big (3.3 km) tunnel?


Digging in that tunnel has stopped due to landslides. There is a chance that tunnel might not be built at all due to unstable rock layers.

*Kardhiq-Delvine*


Edi_H said:


> *construction.al - FB*


----------



## helloween 1

Doubling of 7 bridges on Kukes-Morine is nearly finished:


Dorado. said:


> *Drejt perfundimit Dublimi i Urave Kukes-Morine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *construction.al - FB*


----------



## roaddor

helloween 1 said:


> Digging in that tunnel has stopped due to landslides. There is a chance that tunnel might not be built at all due to unstable rock layers.


If the tunnel is not built, how would you bypass the mountains? Is there an alternative route and what would it look like?

By the way, are there Chinese currently working on that road or only local companies?


----------



## Argüeta

helloween 1 said:


> Doubling of 7 bridges on Kukes-Morine is nearly finished:


Nice. Have they started with the bridge in Kukes?


----------



## tfd543

Are they dubling all 7 bridges at once ?


----------



## ntom

roaddor said:


> If the tunnel is not built, how would you bypass the mountains? Is there an alternative route and what would it look like?
> 
> By the way, are there Chinese currently working on that road or only local companies?


They would not. As far as I understand the alternative is to go on top which would almost negate all the benefits of this route. They said they have started digging from the other side but I have not seen any report. The progress on the western side, before it crumbled, was about 600 m if I remember correctly.

"Gjoka Konstruksion", an Albanian company, is building the road through a PPP.



Argüeta said:


> Nice. Have they started with the bridge in Kukes?


The preparatory works only.



tfd543 said:


> Are they dubling all 7 bridges at once ?


5 were almost done from last year but they didn't connect them. The longest 2 are the last to be completed.


----------



## Norsko

helloween 1 said:


> *Shkoder-Velipoje*


Swiss designed speed limit signs?


----------



## helloween 1

roaddor said:


> helloween 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Digging in that tunnel has stopped due to landslides. There is a chance that tunnel might not be built at all due to unstable rock layers.
> 
> 
> 
> If the tunnel is not built, how would you bypass the mountains? Is there an alternative route and what would it look like?
> 
> By the way, are there Chinese currently working on that road or only local companies?
Click to expand...

A bypass is already being built.No, the road is being built by a local company, Gjoka Construction.


----------



## Mehmet92

When will the unfinished part of this motorway be done?


----------



## aldomorning

A3










@Dorado


----------



## aldomorning

Bypass of Fier






Posted by :*helloween1*


----------



## helloween 1

Tirane-Diber


Dorado. said:


> *Tirana RELAX - FB*[/QUOTE


----------



## Capital T

*Ura e Vashes *


----------



## Capital T

*Lin - Pogradec*


----------



## Capital T

*Rruga e Kombit ( Albania-Dardania " Kosovo" ) *


----------



## tasosGR

What about bypassing Fier? Work has stopped at its edges for several years...


----------



## Capital T

tasosGR said:


> What about bypassing Fier? Work has stopped at its edges for several years...


the works are about to end


----------



## Capital T

*Tirana - Elbasan*



Edi_H said:


> *Tunel - Ibë, ka përfunduar dhe vijëzimi, 15/7/2019*


----------



## Capital T

*Çorovodë - Përmet (regional roads)*


Edi_H said:


> Ministrja Balluku inspektoi lotin e parë të rrugës *Çorovodë - Përmet*.
> I përfunduar plotësisht dhe i aksesueshëm ky aks lehtëson jetën e qytetarëve, dhe zhvillon turizmin, pasi kjo zonë ka vlera turistike të jashtëzakonshme.
> Me standardet më të larta rruga ofron më tepër siguri për përdoruesit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1347513982070472&id=267225880099293


----------



## tfd543

Capital T said:


> the works are about to end




Its already open in half-profile. Full profile in Spring 2020.


----------



## keber

Capital T said:


> *Çorovodë - Përmet (regional roads)*


Where is this road? I can't find it on Google maps, even not on Sentinel. OSM is also not useful for Albania new road constructions.
And what are other significant road constructions in mountainous parts of Albania that are maybe not that covered here? For example, on satellite pictures I saw some significant realignment of SH75 south of Korce.


----------



## stickedy

Speaking of, are there any plans to finally get rid of all that at-grade intersections and roundabouts on SH4 between Fier and Rroghozina? Especially the intersections with speed limit to 60 where the left lane was reorganized as turn lane to the left several years ago are really annoying (okay, better than before where there where suddenly cars standing on the left lane to turn left...).


----------



## stickedy

keber said:


> Where is this road? I can't find it on Google maps, even not on Sentinel. OSM is also not useful for Albania new road constructions.
> And what are other significant road constructions in mountainous parts of Albania that are maybe not that covered here? For example, on satellite pictures I saw some significant realignment of SH75 south of Korce.


I think this is somewhere here: https://goo.gl/maps/NsokvtMM5iRFT3Qq5

They are paving these road segments there since some time now.

As for SH75, there are pictures in this thread about the realignment over that pass. It's been a while


----------



## Capital T

keber said:


> Where is this road? I can't find it on Google maps, even not on Sentinel. OSM is also not useful for Albania new road constructions.
> And what are other significant road constructions in mountainous parts of Albania that are maybe not that covered here? For example, on satellite pictures I saw some significant realignment of SH75 south of Korce.


----------



## tasosGR

Capital T said:


> the works are about to end



Sorry guys but i wanted to ask about Shkoder,i know about Fier...


----------



## Capital T

The Shkodra bypass has a dispossession problem .

*Rruga e Arbërit *



Edi_H said:


> *GJOKA Konstruksion - FB*


----------



## aldomorning

tasosGR said:


> What about bypassing Fier? Work has stopped at its edges for several years...


Almost on it's end.

Dunno how much u know Albania,but the bypass of Fier will connect Lushnje-Fier highway with A2 motorway,which is Levan(Fier)-Vlorë.


----------



## aldomorning

keber said:


> Where is this road? I can't find it on Google maps, even not on Sentinel. OSM is also not useful for Albania new road constructions.
> And what are other significant road constructions in mountainous parts of Albania that are maybe not that covered here? For example, on satellite pictures I saw some significant realignment of SH75 south of Korce.


On the south east it's been working on the Korçe-Ersekë section,the first part(17.6 km) of it has finished.










@*dritare.net*

Here is an video

https://www.facebook.com/edirama.al/videos/1836254046411437/


----------



## aldomorning

Lin-Pogradec section



















@*Dorado*/SSC


----------



## tfd543

We dont know yet. Prolly there is, but its about savning souls right now.


----------



## Namibija

Hang in there, guys.


----------



## tfd543

Thanks pal.


----------



## piotr71

*SH3, Pogradec - Lin (border crossing Qaf Tane)*


----------



## helloween 1

Qukes-Qafe Plloce


korca4ever said:


>


----------



## helloween 1

*Fier bypass*


Edi_H said:


> *Janar 2020*


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirane-Diber*


Edi_H said:


> *Ura e Vashës drejt përfundimit të punimeve*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tirana RELAX*


----------



## helloween 1

*SH 4*


Edi_H said:


> *SH4 pranë Levanit, Janar 2020*


----------



## Mehmet92

helloween 1 said:


> *Fier bypass*


Omg. Once again they chose to quit out the emergency lanes that are required on standard motorways. They always do this save money, i just dont get it.


----------



## malesore19

Mehmet92 said:


> Omg. Once again they chose to quit out the emergency lanes that are required on standard motorways. They always do this save money, i just dont get it.




No, you are wrong, because you judged it from the picture ,it is still u/c that’s why it looks like that ,in the end you will see that this road will have motorway standards 
They did the same thing with Highway Tiranë-Elbasan


----------



## Mehmet92

malesore19 said:


> No, you are wrong, because you judged it from the picture ,it is still u/c that’s why it looks like that ,in the end you will see that this road will have motorway standards
> They did the same thing with Highway Tiranë-Elbasan


I really hope so.


----------



## helloween 1

*Tirane-Diber*


Edi_H said:


> *Ura e Vashës*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ This is the location? https://www.google.com/maps/@41.473462,20.1020723,1158m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## stickedy

Yes


----------



## belerophon

helloween 1 said:


> *Tirane-Diber*


Albania is making a nice progress i think. It does not need motorways everywhere now, but proper roads at all. If you look at the map you can see that due to the terrain several valleys are just separated. You cant go cross to the rivers flowing direction. It is a huge progress for a poor country in my view. How about the budget? How does Albania handle that? Do they dig into a deep hole of debt in China also?


----------



## malesore19

belerophon said:


> Albania is making a nice progress i think. It does not need motorways everywhere now, but proper roads at all. If you look at the map you can see that due to the terrain several valleys are just separated. You cant go cross to the rivers flowing direction. It is a huge progress for a poor country in my view. How about the budget? How does Albania handle that? Do they dig into a deep hole of debt in China also?




No our highways projects are not financed by the chinese , this government decided to use the famous private-public way which it means that a private company will build and maintenance the highway and the government must pay for 13 until 30 years(not all are the same it depends the kind of the contract they signed which most of them are not signed yet) 
But the disadvantage of this contracts are that the government will pay a big amount of money 
Let’s take for example highway Milot-balldren and thumane-kashar-rrogozhine which are part of the Adriatic ionian highway will cost 15-20 Million Euro per km which is insane if we take it in consideration that those 2 roads are on land terrain and not mountain and it’s of them are about 23-30 km long which it means 200-450 Million € for a higway
In my opinion this government has been a failure if we talk about road infrastructure


----------



## Corvinus

Some photos taken in Summer 2019: from Durrës heading to border crossing Muriqan / Sukobin (MNE).
First batch covering the stretch to Thumana:

1. Leaving Durrës beach riviera which sure is worth a visit. Street parking was free!











2. Parked cars at right: 2 x Kosovan registration (these were abundant) and one from Skopje (also present in good numbers on the seaside road)











3. 











4. SH2 road, a 2x2 stretch











5. Gas stations are everywhere along the road, but it was more expensive than in Greece (in MNE, BIH on the contrary, it was less than in GR)











6. 











7. This should be the roundabout at Vora, entering SH52 road. Car from Istanbul in front. There were quite a few Turkish registered cars around in AL. 











8. 











9. This will already be SH1, continuing as A1 motorway shortly afterward











10. "dalje" means "exit", probably this sign was right before the road turning into a motorway ...











2nd batch to follow!


----------



## Corvinus

1. Heading on ... road turns into A1 motorway











2. Directions











3. Later, motorway ends











4. Continuing on standard country road, would be nice to include the road no. in the sign (road should be SH1 here)











5. Road numbers!











6. 











7.











8. I think it's here we leave SH1 turning left toward Muriqan/MNE border, as opposed to Shkodra city











9. Border town Muriqan ahead ...











10. ... and behind











11. At crossing to Sukobin (MNE)


----------



## stickedy

8 is after the bridge in Shkodra, so you already left SH1 there (on the other side of the river before the bridge)


----------



## kostas97

It would have been nice if the motorway section continued from the A1 I/C up to Shkoder or Hani i Hotit.....any plans under consideration?


----------



## Mehmet92

MichiH said:


> English please...


Sorry, i am used to albanian in some albanian threads. I was just asking if they have a plan for this motorway since it already has big enough space.


----------



## Avatar-x

*Local (Rural) Roads*

Tushemisht







Edi Rama Facebook

*Lumalas-Melçan-Porodine*






























Fondi Shqiptare i Zhvillimit Facebook

*Dardh (Korçë*)






































Fondi Shqiptar i zhvillimit Facebook


----------



## New123456789

Tepelene bypass


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## New123456789

Vlore bypass 


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## New123456789

Kardhiq-Delvine


Interist said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/138734771522/posts/10158297114806523


----------



## New123456789

Qukes-Qafe Plloce


Avatar-x said:


> View attachment 739450
> View attachment 739451
> View attachment 739452
> 
> View attachment 739453
> 
> View attachment 739456
> 
> Edi Rama Facebook


----------



## Avatar-x

Vlora Bypass




























Ervin Vito Linkledin


----------



## ntom

A driving video showing the route linking two of three Albanian capitals. It starts on SH2 right on Tirana city limits and ends on N9, at Prishtina western entrance. Highlights:

0:00-28:00: SH2, SH56, SH52, SH1 in Albania. There is an ongoing tender which will replace the last three segments with a full motorway;
28:00: A1 in Albania;
1:16:30: The 5.6 km Thirrë twin-tube tunnels;
1:21:10: The toll station on A1
1:29:00: The new 4 lane bridge over Drin being built;
1:40:00: The one-stop border crossing at Morinë;
1:41:20: The now clear ex-border crossing on the Kosovo side at Vërmicë;
1:41:30: R7 in Kosovo;
2:06:30: N9 in Kosovo;
2:27:00: Entrance at N2/N9 interchange in Prishtina.


----------



## New123456789

Tirane-Diber


Dorado. said:


>


----------



## New123456789

Kardhiq-Delvine


Edi_H said:


> 🔼 🔼


----------



## Mehmet92




----------



## kostas97

How great would it be if the A3 was extended up until the Greek border at Kakavia, in order to create a contiguous motorway between the two countries.


----------



## FiveYears

kostas97 said:


> How great would it be if the A3 was extended up until the Greek border at Kakavia, in order to create a contiguous motorway between the two countries.


But, there is already satisfactory road from both sides. And, if I understand well, the albanian plan is to connect with Kastoria motorway


----------



## stickedy

It is (or was) planned to extend A3 to Tepelena. From there, it would not be a really hard challenge to extend it further to Kakavia if necessary.


----------



## ntom

A3 will continue east towards Qafë Thanë/Kafasan crossing with Macedonia and then further to Kapshticë/Krystallopigi one with Greece. But this route is not a priority atm. What could be built in short term is the Elbasan bypass.

What is in the works and a priority is the whole Adriatic-Ionian motorway project. This includes couple of new motorway sections and upgrades to SH4 up to Kakavia crossing which would then become A4.

As for the road from Elbasan to Tepelena, through Berat, that is a dream but not a project for the time being.


----------



## Avatar-x

Rruga e Kombit A1


----------



## xbox36O

Avatar-x said:


> Rruga e Kombit A1


What are they doing in the second video? Adjusting the hard curves?

Also, I saw a video of the arber road. It really looks like they are struggling with it. They have already changed one tunnel entrance, and now those tight bends before it looked pretty much destroyed because of landslides. Who knows what the result in the end will look like


----------



## ntom

xbox36O said:


> What are they doing in the second video? Adjusting the hard curves?


They're stabilizing the hillside, nothing to do with the geometry of the road.



xbox36O said:


> Also, I saw a video of the arber road. It really looks like they are struggling with it. They have already changed one tunnel entrance, and now those tight bends before it looked pretty much destroyed because of landslides. Who knows what the result in the end will look like


I don't know which landslides and bends you are referring to but yes, the "Murrizi Tunnel" western entrance was changed because the first tunnel collapsed. They are working on the second one though, which is located a couple of hundred metres to the south.


----------



## xbox36O

In this clip, those concrete didnt looked like they were supposed to be like that, for example at 1:35. Maybe i missunderstood


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This seems to be the location: Google Maps


----------



## Avatar-x

Llogara tunnel ~6km


----------



## stickedy

When will it be finished?


----------



## Avatar-x

stickedy said:


> When will it be finished?


After 33 months according to the contract.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Interesting. Is this a tunnel under the Çika mountain? On the way to Ksamil from Vlore? Will this connect to the Vlorë bypass? How many lanes / tubes will this tunnel be? 

It will save a lot of time, especially for us tourists. I don't think it will finish in time as the Vlorë bypass (i have personally seen it on the table) was slated to finish in 2017. It will be interesting to see how such a tunnel would be maintained, the safety in the tunnel, as Albanian drivers aren't that safe at driving. I was there for the summer holiday. I really enjoyed the beaches, the locations were nice. And most of the people i met were friendly, but yeah i did not have a good experience with the roads and the drivers. Albania needs to build more motorways / express roads, especially a motorway towards my country since we have plans (as per our politicians promises) to finish most of corridor 8 by 2026. We will see what happens on our side, but from what i have seen Albania doesn't have any concrete plans about building any new road towards the border with Struga.


----------



## stickedy

The tunnel is under Llogara pass shortening the SH8. And SH8 is connected to Vlora bypass.









Vlorë County to SH8







www.google.de





Problem of SH8 is that the road was totally rebuild sometimes around 10/15 years ago, but they were mostly just widening the old road not changing the alignment. So the road is still very curvy with steep hills. Not very pleasant to drive... But it would be a lot of work necessary to bring this road up to a nice standard like the the D8 in Croatia or the M-1 in Montenegro.


----------



## New123456789

stickedy said:


> The tunnel is under Llogara pass shortening the SH8. And SH8 is connected to Vlora bypass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vlorë County to SH8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem of SH8 is that the road was totally rebuild sometimes around 10/15 years ago, but they were mostly just widening the old road not changing the alignment. So the road is still very curvy with steep hills. Not very pleasant to drive... But it would be a lot of work necessary to bring this road up to a nice standard like the the D8 in Croatia or the M-1 in Montenegro.





Edi_H said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/arrsh.gov.al/posts/1428916840836254


Part of the SH8 from Orikum where it joins the new Vlora ByPass, to Dhermi (including the tunnel) is totally new road and already u/c.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It seems that the entire Rruga e Arbrit (74 kilometers) is now open to traffic?









Rruga e Arbrit, pamje spektakolare të peizazhit natyror - ATSH -


ATSH është e vetmja agjenci zyrtare multimediale e lajmeve në Shqipëri. Prezente me lajmet e saj në agjencitë më të mëdha të botës, ATSH ka filluar të funksionojë menjëherë pas Shpalljes së Pavarësisë, më 28/12/1912. ATSH ka marrëdhënie kontraktuale me AFP, DPA, ANSA, HSINHUA, Anadolu Agency...




ata.gov.al


----------



## New123456789

Not entirely true. The Murriz tunnel is still u/c so cars have to go through a temporary by-pass. The road will be finished and open to traffic in its entire length next spring.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is the new SH6 also still closed? March 2021 satellite imagery shows it not hugely advanced.


----------



## tfd543

What was actually opened in detail ? From what city to where? Possible to draw smth fast on the map ? Thanks


----------



## keber

OSM shows possibly opened part.








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## New123456789

tfd543 said:


> What was actually opened in detail ? From what city to where? Possible to draw smth fast on the map ? Thanks


There is still a lot of work to do:


----------



## keber

Fantastic landscape! I think my next visit to Albania will include driving this road.


----------



## New123456789

Kukes Airport exit on A 1 motorway


----------



## New123456789

Shkoder by pass is finally open for traffic:


Edi_H said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=638530127276411


----------



## Kumanovari

Shkodra Bypass, open 100%



Edi_H said:


> *E konfirmoj unë 100%, i hapur plotësisht, Janar 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## New123456789

Llogara tunnel


Edi_H said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/ministriaeinfrastrukturesdheenergjise/posts/239127461729241


----------



## kostas97

Why are there 2 tubes in this tunnel? Isn't this a single carriageway road?


----------



## New123456789

kostas97 said:


> Why are there 2 tubes in this tunnel? Isn't this a single carriageway road?


It is a 5.9 km long tunnel. For tunnels longer than 900 meters, there must be an emergency tunnel next to it. If i’m not mistaken, this is an EU rule that has been adopted in Albania as well.


----------



## Namibija

New123456789 said:


> It is a 5.9 km long tunnel. For tunnels longer than 900 meters, there must be an emergency tunnel next to it. If i’m not mistaken, this is an EU rule that has been adopted in Albania as well.


I was asking myself the same question, and I supposed that this is the emergency tunnel, but usually, the radius of the tube of emergency tunnels is much smaller, so it is a big surprise that they are drilling two tubes of almost the same size.

I had a road trip across Albania last summer and I have visited Shkoder, Tirana, Durres, Vlore, and Sarande, it was a really nice experience, but I was surprised by how bad was the road connection of the Sarande and the rest of the country is. 

We had almost the same situation in Bosnia and Herzegovina, where our only coastal town, Neum, had some poor roads towards the rest of the country, while it lays on the Adriatic highway, properly connected with Croatia. During the last couple of years, we managed to fix it, and now Neum is connected with the rest of the Herzegovina region, it was a huge project, but not huge as this one.

I didn't realize that such a big tunnel is needed in order to connect Vlore and Sarande. However, I am looking forward to its opening in the future, since it would be nice to drive along the coast of the Ionian sea, all the way to Butrint, visiting those ancient sites and enjoying the nice sea view.


----------



## stickedy

The Wild Boy said:


> Yes, as far as i observed it isn't built to such grade - separated standards, and it actually crosses through some villages.


It's a "normal" new, wide Albanian road like Fier-Tepelena, Rruga e Arberit or Tepelena bypass but nothing special on it. It's fine build with spectacular views along and some parking areas to look at the coast and it's not crossing though any villages when it's finished. They did a good job there.



> I think such a "highway" would have to run deeper into the mountains.


If somebody really wants to build a motorway in this area it needs to be build on the other side of the mountain range along the river there up Kallarat and then further on and connec the coast with tunnels or good pass roads - like the Croats did in Dalmatia. The coastal region is not suitable for motorway building.

They have to build a proper coastal road there also before thinking about an inland motorway. There are too many curves, steep grades, too much and narrow passings through villages on the current road. The bypass and the new Llogara tunnel the for sure the first step, but especially the part between Llogara pass and Himare need some serious rerouting and new roads. The rest from Himare (the bypass there also needs to be extended) to Saranda can be managed with some village bypasses here and some tunnels there.



> Is there some "longer term" or a "wet dream" map for "highways" in Albania? I would like to see where new roads could lead, how they would connect. Anything is appreciated, thanks!


Of course there are plans, but afaik nothing up-to-date on maps.

Here is a rather old map basically showing the road corridors. Everything along the blue roads should be motorways some day, but there are some missing since it's from 2009: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Autostrada-Alb.png


----------



## stickedy

kostas97 said:


> I think that the Albanian motorway network would've been fine if the road from Tirana to Shkoder was entirely reconstructed to motorway standards.
> 
> The same goes for an A3 section from Tirana to Berat, Tepelene, Gjirokaster and probably to the Greek border in Kakavia.
> 
> I know, this last one is way too hard and very demanding, because of the very mountainous terrain, but it would've transformed cross-border transportation, as well as transportation in the western Balkans entirely, especially if the A5 in Greece is extended to the Kakavia border crossing. But this is just a plan, not something that could be realised in the foreseeable future.


This is basically what's planned now: A motorway from Shkodra to Milot, connecting there with the existing motorway up to Thumane. From there a new and proper motorway directly to the area around Rrogozine. And extending A3 from Elbasan over Berat to Tepelena.

I don't know the part from Tepelena to the border, in fact the road is wide and good already and traffic rather low (the problem is the border itself not the roads to it), but building a motorway would not be a problem since the area along the river is mostly flat and there is plenty of space.


----------



## tfd543

Did the Qafe thanë border crossing turn into one stop shop ?


----------



## Mehmet92




----------



## tasosGR

(10) Punimet në tunelin e Skërficës drejt përfundimit,Ministrja:Aksi Kardhiq-Delvinë hapet për qarkullim - YouTube 

can you translate it guys? A very important road is nearing completion...

Sentinel Playground | Sentinel Hub (sentinel-hub.com)


----------



## rene1234

tasosGR said:


> (10) Punimet në tunelin e Skërficës drejt përfundimit,Ministrja:Aksi Kardhiq-Delvinë hapet për qarkullim - YouTube
> 
> can you translate it guys? A very important road is nearing completion...
> 
> Sentinel Playground | Sentinel Hub (sentinel-hub.com)


In July the new road Kardhiq -Delvine , connecting Gjirokaster with Saranda through a tunnel instead of Qafa e Muzines road, will be opened


----------



## Bisofsa

^^ now officially opened.









































source: Albanian Forum


----------



## Bisofsa

Vlora bypass is in the final stage, will be opened in the weekend.

















source: Albanian Forum


----------



## Corvinus

Iteresting, there is the Italian-language "nord" included, is this some new trend/directive or have bilingual signs been around for some time already?


----------



## Bisofsa

Corvinus said:


> Iteresting, there is the Italian-language "nord" included, is this some new trend/directive or have bilingual signs been around for some time already?


Nah, i think they wanted to do something for the small italian community there since its a small village.
Or probably because of this investment from them:





Marina di Orikum







www.orikum.it




Who knows lol


----------



## New123456789

Sarande-Gjirokaster


----------



## New123456789

stickedy said:


> Are there any real plans for a bypass of Elbasan?
> 
> There are some planned roads visible on Openstreetmap: OpenStreetMap Deutschland - Karte


Unfortunately the government in power is very arrogant, corrupt and not transparent at all when it comes to infrastructure projects. It is actually run by oligarchs, and since the Elbasan bypass does not benefit any oligarch in particular, the project is shelved and God knows when it might be built ( if ever). On the contrary, a longterm and much more difficult and costly project like Llogara tunnel, is being built with unusual speed , just because it serves a few resorts owned by the richest people in Albania. Elbasan bypass in particular, and the whole road from Rrogozhine to Qafe Thane border ( VIII th Corridor) should have been an absolute priority.


----------



## tasosGR

I think it's time to build the Gjirokaster-Lazarat bypass...


----------



## tasosGR

I made a day trip to the south of Albania on Sunday. I inform you that the road from Tre Uret/Mertziani border to Permet is ready.They chose to improve the old road SH 75 and not to go near Viosa river and now you have a nice touristic road!Then i drove the new road to Saranta and i return to Ioannina from Kakavia border crossing.Now the old SH 99 via Bistrica is empty! The whole circle was only 320 km on a wonderful route and is going to help tourism among the 2 countries


----------



## tasosGR




----------



## New123456789

Vlore-Qeparo inland road, for those wanting to avoid Llogara pass:


----------



## stickedy

Fine road! Nice to see that they are really improving the complete road system and not just the main roads.

That road is really nice to avoid the most annoying - but of course also most beautiful - section of SH8


----------



## patakcze

I just drove the inland road Vlorë - Qeparo and it is perfect. Very nice pavement, quite fast (for Albanian standards) and low traffic.
It is 1 hour faster than driving the SH8 via Llogara.

What really annoys me is the 20 kmh speed limit on the Vlorë bypass and frequent police checks..


----------



## New123456789

Vlore bypass


----------



## YLLIRICON

What is happening to the new Bridge on the “Rruga e Kombit” at Kukës, is the construction halted, seems like it has not progressed at all!


----------



## FiveYears

Do we have one single good road map of Albania?
Why we hardly can see Vlore bypass on OSM and even less on Google maps? Tell me if I am wrong, but there were also and another openings in Vlore region?


----------



## New123456789

Yes, the inland Vlore-Qeparo road, otherwise known as Rruga e Lumit te Vlores ( Vlora River Road) . It is on OSM marked as Rruga e Lumit te Vlores. As for Google maps, it is impossible to edit or add there for some reason.


----------



## verreme

^^ You can submit requests to the map developers through the "Get help" button through the "hamburger" icon on the top left corner. They can take a bit long to process but I guess the process will be faster the more requests they get regarding a specific issue. I have made a lot of requests and it definitely works.


----------



## fru

FiveYears said:


> Do we have one single good road map of Albania?
> Why we hardly can see Vlore bypass on OSM and even less on Google maps? Tell me if I am wrong, but there were also and another openings in Vlore region?


Regarding OSM:
I drew a part of the continuation of the Llogara tunnel, but need to find out if the road gets connected to the tunnel. 
The bypass of Vlora is offically marked as SH8 like the old road through the city and can be corrected (if I have time by me).


----------



## Adrian.02

Hello everyone!
I would need an advice from you guys: What is the best route to take from Sarandë to Kakavia(GR border)?
Is the SH99+SH78 route combo good enough?


----------



## New123456789

No, that is the old road. Take SH 78, and then the new Sarande-Kardhiq road.


----------



## stickedy

I would also take new road. The old road is really not fun









Sarandë to E853







goo.gl


----------

